#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-27
<nlsthzn> *lurk*
 * aveilleux rolls a 17. Spots nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> bugger!
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> guess it could have been a natural 20 seeing as you have all night (please note I have never played and games that needed 20 sided dices)
<aveilleux> nlsthzn: It would be a "take 20"
<aveilleux> nlsthzn: a "natural 20" is when you roll 20 on an immediate check; it means flying success
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: K... just remember my one friend always telling me about their games etc... I mostly just nodded :)
<aveilleux> nlsthzn: A "take 20" means you take however long you need to do the job
<nlsthzn> but thanks anyhow, knowledge is power
<shahan> I am suffering too much with my ISP
<shahan> its creating problem from the beginning
<shahan> how to check the default eth I am using?
<aveilleux> shahan: type "ifconfig"
<shahan> aveilleux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/547848/
<aveilleux> shahan: I'd say eth0, since eth1 doesn't show any transmissions
<shahan> aveilleux, hmm
<shahan> aveilleux, tnx
<shahan> aveilleux, but the network manager says there is no connection but I can browse the net.
<shahan> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1783/netmanager.png
<aveilleux> shahan: It's probably not managing the connection.
<aveilleux> shahan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6809436&postcount=8
<Cheri703> is there an easy (or relatively easy) way to split a LONG text file into multiple?
<zkriesse> Meaning?
<zkriesse> Just take some of it and paste into a new text file?
<Cheri703> well, I have an exported text file that has 862 separate recipes in it. trying to import into a different software, that is WAY TOO MUCH text for it to handle. I need to break it up into separate files. I don't want to go through it by hand if at all possible
<Cheri703> groups of 20-30 might be manageable, even 50
<zkriesse> yeah
<zkriesse> Just copy and paste I guess
<zkriesse> Seems like the most viable option
<zkriesse> HI! nit-wit
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> was hoping for some sort of batch editing thing
<zkriesse> Not that I can think of off the top o' my head
<nit-wit> zkriesse, hello
<geirha> Cheri703: What's the format of the file?
<Cheri703> geirha: .txt
<geirha> Cheri703: How do you determine where a recipe begins and ends?
<Cheri703> there is a +++ at the end and rpw------- at the beginning
<geirha> Cheri703: A line containing only +++ signifies the end?
<geirha> If so, this should output the 20 first;  awk '/^+++$/ && ++i == 20 {exit} 1' file.txt
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> do I put that into terminal?
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Yes, awk is a command-line utility
<Cheri703> ok,thanks :)
<Cheri703> it outputs: awk: /^+++$/ && ++i == 20 {exit} 1 awk:                            ^ invalid char '�' in expression
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Did you just copy and paste? Don't do that.
<Cheri703> ok, I dunno, never used awk :/
<geirha> Argh, sorry, my bad
<geirha> Hitting alt gr+space makes a non-breaking space instead of a regular space
<aveilleux> Cheri703: You'll generally not want to copy and paste from chat, just in case things like this happen
<Cheri703> well yeah
<geirha> retype the space after }
<Cheri703> ok
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Not to mention accidentally copying newlines and such
<geirha> I think it was when I upgraded to Lucid that alt gr+space suddenly started making nbsp; ... has given me loads of programming errors.
<Cheri703> I know enough (I think) to recognize some of the potentially hazardous possibilities, and I only do it if I (at least vaguely) recognize the sn :)
<aveilleux> geirha: Do you generally lean on the altgr key when you hit space?
<Cheri703> sn = nick
<Cheri703> whoa, that did stuff :)
<Cheri703> can I make it output that into a file?
<geirha> aveilleux: I need alt gr to type { [ ] }, so a space following one of those will often be coupled with alt gr
<Cheri703> or just copy/paste from terminal?
<geirha> If so, this should output the 20 first;  awk '/^+++$/ && ++i == 20 {exit} 1' file.txt > testfile.txt
<Cheri703> k
<geirha> Oops, forgot to remove the first part ^^
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Just do an output redirect, like > filename.txt
<Cheri703> kk
<aveilleux> geirha: How strange. Non-English keyboard?
<Cheri703> nope, that put them ALL in that file :(
<geirha> aveilleux: Yeah, I should learn to use english layout ... at least for programming. Programming in norwegian keyboard layout requires alot of finger gymnastics.
<geirha> Cheri703: Ok, are you absolutely certain there are lines containing only +++, no spaces or anything else?
<Cheri703> yes
<geirha> Hm. Maybe it has dos line endings.
<geirha> head file.txt | cat -e   #  do you see any ^M ?
<Cheri703> yes
<aveilleux> Ahhh, that would do it
<geirha> Ok, then it's a dos text file. The lines end in \r\n. In linux, they only end in \n.
<aveilleux> Silly Windows and its not following standards
<stlsaint> aveilleux: geirha is secretly linux guru ;) (nobody knows yet so sshhhhhhh)
<Cheri703> it's a HORRIBLE program that exported them :( getting my mom set up in gourmet recipe manager
<Cheri703> the old program looks like it's pre-windows 95
<Cheri703> but it's been updated relatively recently, and it is absolute trash. :(
<Cheri703> so she's excited for ubuntu and grm
<geirha> Well, it doesn't matter. You just need to decide if you want to convert it to unix, or deal with it as is.
<Cheri703> converting is completely fine
<geirha> printf 'g/\r$/s///\nw' | ed -s file.txt    # that will edit the file in place, removing \r from the end of each line.
<Cheri703> ok, cool
<geirha> If you want to keep the original;  sed $'s/\r$//' file.txt > newfile.txt
<Cheri703> eh, I have it saved elsewhere
<Cheri703> that previous command still gave me all of them :/
<geirha> grep -m1 +++ file.txt | od -An -tx1  # does that output 2b 2b 2b 0a  ?
<Cheri703> 2b 2b 2b 0d 0a
<geirha> Oh 0d is \r. It still has dos line-endings.
<geirha> Oh, darn.   printf 'g/\r$/s///\nw\n' | ed -s file.txt
<geirha> Was missing a \n.  ed is picky.
<Cheri703> Woo!
<Cheri703> so now how do I repeat for 21-40? and so on?
<Cheri703> thank you geirha!
<Cheri703> this will help a TON
 * aveilleux must learn how to use sed and awk
<aveilleux> and Arabic
<Cheri703> not trying to be annoying, because you guys have been SUPER helpful so far :) but is there a way to continue the process for further groups of 20 or so?
<bodhizazen> Cheri703, what process ?
<bodhizazen> paultag, ping =)
<Cheri703> I have join/part turned off, so I don't know when you came in, but geirha was helping me separate a massive text file into groups of 20 or so
<aveilleux> Cheri703: awk '/^+++$/ && i = 20 && ++i == 30 {exit} 1' file.txt > output.txt
<geirha> Cheri703: exec 3>outfile01.txt; i=0 n=20; while read -r; do printf '%s\n' "$REPLY" >&3; if [[ $REPLY = +++ ]] && ((++i % n == 0)); then exec 3> "$(printf "outfile%02d.txt" "$((i/n+1))")"; fi; done < file.txt
<Cheri703> geirha: that will do groups of 20?
<geirha> Yes, putting the first 20 into outfile01.txt, next into outfile02.txt etc
<Cheri703> ok, AWESOME!!
<Cheri703> thank you!
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: yo yo yo
<bodhizazen> hey stlsaint , how goes ?
<bodhizazen> I have squid set up
<Jason> hello
<Guest89387> any smart folks want to help a linux beginner (me) figure out why ubuntu netbook 10.10 is giving me so many problems on my wife's netbook?
<bioterror> !ask Guest89387
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask Guest89387' not found
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> !ask | Guest89387
<ubot2> Guest89387: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mysteriousdarren> Guest89387: What is your problem?
<Guest89387> ok. My wife has a toshiba nb305. I've already wiped win7 off of it and attempted to install ubuntu-netbook 10.10 on it 3 times (2 from USB and 1 from CD) it appeared to hang up both times with the usb, and took forever with the CD. I finally got it to boot off the hard drive, but it takes over 15 mins just to boot and performs incredibly slow.
<mysteriousdarren> well i have a older toshiba and had alot of trouble with it. I went to use ubuntu 10.10 netbook several cds later I used a stripped down version of lubuntu 10.10
<Guest89387> I had ubuntu on a desktop several years ago (installed by a friend who was very linux savvy) and it far outperformed windows on that platform. I expected the same difference on the netbook. Are my expectations too high, or did I do something wrong?
<mysteriousdarren> did u test the cd before installing?
<mysteriousdarren> or use the text based install?
<Guest89387> yes. I checked the MD5 on the .iso file, and used the verify function on the burning software. Not sure how to verify beyond that tho
<mysteriousdarren> well check the disk when it boots up?
<bioterror> hmmm
<mysteriousdarren> sometimes the builds are bad, and its just the fact of installing another one, ive downloaded several bad builds
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> you're feeding fud now
<bioterror> problem is that toshiba
<mysteriousdarren> well in my experience that is what happened. No i am not spreading fud that is a simple fact. bioterror what do u recommend?
<bioterror> I recommend trying out Natty Alpha 1 or something like that
<bioterror> which has a newer kernel
<aveilleux> Toshiba laptops have a lot of problems with Ubuntu
<bioterror> and then I suggest to throw that piece of garbage out of window or using windows :-)
<Guest89387> damn. The main reason I wanted to switch is cause they loaded the thing with win7 for some reason. I dont understand why they wanna put such a resource hog OS on a machine designed to be light on power.
<Guest89387> ran slow with win7, was hoping for better results on Ubuntu. Bio, what's Natty Alpha 1?
<mysteriousdarren> true, I installed backtrack4 r2 to mine and it worked like a charm if u like kde, windows? why would u ever want to use it unless you had to, or gaming. what are the specs?
<bioterror> Guest89387, next version of ubuntu
<aveilleux> Guest31799: Have you tried the desktop version of Ubuntu, or anything lighter? Netbook remix is surprisingly heavy,
<aveilleux> .
<Guest89387> I use windows on my laptop because I play games when I'm in the desert, but she just browses and such, so linux is fine for her. Hence the change.
<Guest89387> aveilleux, no. Assumed netbook would be lighter.
<bioterror> Guest89387, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/
<aveilleux> Whoops. Wrong guest number
<bioterror> worth of try
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror did you try it?
<aveilleux> Guest89387: You'd think that, but no.
<bioterror> mysteriousdarren, I checked forums
<mysteriousdarren> ubuntuforums?
<bioterror> mysteriousdarren, but I'm running 32bit natty on my laptop and I've got no probs
<UndiFineD> bioterror, I would not recommend natty yet
<UndiFineD> because I can run it, does not mean everyone can
<bioterror> no probs with i686 :D
<mysteriousdarren> I am sorry but I have to agree. I was not stable enough for my toshiba
<UndiFineD> Guest89387, instead of ubuntu netbook edition, why not try alternatives
<UndiFineD> !alternatives
<ubot2> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<UndiFineD> huh
<Guest89387> thanks everybody. I'll give 10.10 desktop a try, if I still get no love, I'll try natty.
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> he might want to change some sata settings in BIOS ;)
<mysteriousdarren> yup, bio can we talk in chat?
<mysteriousdarren> private?
<bioterror> we can talk on -team
<mysteriousdarren> -team?
<aveilleux> mysteriousdarren: #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Tbruff13> yes can i have some help
<Tbruff13> with changing portiaons on gparted
<hobgoblin> what's the issue?
<Tbruff13> i just finised a duel boot i have used gparted to get rid of windows
<Tbruff13> i need help how do i move my free space
<hobgoblin> booted with the livecd? or a partition editor as a livecd?
<Tbruff13> no i had a duel boot with wubi i got rid of windows after installing gparted on ubuntu
<Tbruff13> hello
<hobgoblin> you had wubi and deleted windows?
<hobgoblin> or you had wubi delted windows and reinstalled ubuntu?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> he booted wubi and wants to remove indows to get moar space
<bioterror> why not just install from a cd or usb stick
<bioterror> that sounds so complicated
<hobgoblin> then wubi has to be moved to a real install and then delete windows ...
<bioterror> mmmm
<bioterror> :D
<hobgoblin> gone anyway ...
<iTV> help i screw up my dual boot after the ubuntu 10.10 update
<_H> hi
<_H> anyone know if you can use blackberry messanger or talk to people on blackberry messanger without owning a blackberry?
<Puck`> well _H, can the blackberry messenger be installed on some any other phone os? (:
<_H> puck pidgin?
<Puck`> _H: I never owned a blackberry phone so i have no clue if it uses it's own protocol or not ..
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> own stuff
<bioterror> BlackBerry® Messenger is an instant messaging app just for BlackBerry® smartphone owners. With a chat style layout, and unlimited characters, BBM™ makes it easy to share with the people who matter.
<bioterror> I dont matter
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> my phone has MSN Messenger and Skype
<bioterror> and IRC!
<Puck`> well yeah, and gtalk
<Puck`> :P
<duanedesign> hello Puck` bioterror
<duanedesign> hope you both had/having a wonderful holiday
<Puck`> duanedesign: *bows*
<Puck`> yeah i did, i'm finally home with my family in romania (:
<bioterror> I'm at work atm :D
<bioterror> 6mins and I'm off
<bioterror> but I think I should go and buy a trackball mouse
<bioterror> I've bee wanting one for long
<duanedesign> bioterror: ahh. Yes. trackball mice are nice. IMHO :)
<bioterror> logitech mx570 is interesting :D
<duanedesign> iti had a kensington, kinda like http://tinyurl.com/26uc45s
<duanedesign> and a logitech kinda like, http://tinyurl.com/25chh3j
<duanedesign> two really different designs. I seem to remember not really having a preference
<bioterror> that logitech looks better
<bioterror> logitech m570 is interesting, but I would prefer USB cable over some bluetoothstuff
<shahan> Need help from internet connection expert for 10MB/s. full duplex mode connection for getting connected on maverick
<jdeslaur> what happens if you set it to auto?
<shahan> jdeslaur: it connects and disconec
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping
<kristian-aalborg> not to make you responsible for my messed up sound ;)... but re. your suggestion that there is a conflict about "being default card"
<kristian-aalborg> cat /proc/asound/pcm says "1" for both cards - do you think it should be interpreted as being said conflict?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: plausible
<holstein> id probably try and get an alsa guy to confirm that
<holstein> i not the best at interpreting that info
<kristian_> hi ppl
<kristian_> I borked my grub
<swoody> kristian_: hello :) is it giving you any error messages?
<kristian_> hi swoody
<swoody> kristian_: Do you have an Ubuntu liveCD you can use? The simplest fix I've found for most grub issues is to reinstall grub
<swoody> it's outlined nicely here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<nit-wit> kristian_, how did you bork it per say
<kristian_> hi nit-wit
<kristian_> sorry, was reading up on it and getting advice
<nit-wit> kristian_, hi have you fixed the grub
<kristian_> not really ;)
<kristian_> swoody, I'll have a look at that link
<nit-wit> kristian_, I use the booyscript to get to the bootom of this sort of stuff have you done this before
<nit-wit> *bootscript
<nit-wit> kristian_, here is a link to the script and instructions it may help you personally but you can rub it and pastebin for us to looks at.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> *rub=run
<kristian_> nit-wit, I have been fighting grub before, but never spent more time with it than I was forced to ;)
<kristian_> I may or may not have partially fixed something... bbl
<kristian2> hi, I somewhat fixed it :)
<nit-wit> kristian2, okay what was the problem
<kristian2> I dunno... I just kept trying things
<kristian2> grub is one of the things I doubt I'll ever fully comprehend
<nit-wit> kristian2, that will do it you, you, rebel.:)
<nit-wit> kristian2, only a few do but there are some basics that are pretty easy.
<kristian2> yes, I learn a bit about it each time
<kristian2> so I'm not totally clueless like a few years back... but I don't speak grubbish fluently either ;)
<bodhizazen> LOL grub 2 is not *too* bad, but it is more complex then it needs to be, and IMO need a graphical front end
<bodhizazen> Basically you tell your machine
<bodhizazen> 1. What partition to use as root
<bodhizazen> 2. what kernel to boot
<bodhizazen> 3. what initrd to use, if any
<aveilleux> bodhizazen: Startup Manager can do some of that
<bodhizazen> You repeat the root partition again in the kernel line, lol
<bodhizazen> Oh, cool
<bodhizazen> have not tried it recently
<flourishing7> Merry Christmass
<swoody> glad to see they've updated it, when I was using it when grub2 first came out on Ubuntu there was very little support for startupmanager
<flourishing7> Hi, using ubuntu 1010 - I have update keyring problem:
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<flourishing7> GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<flourishing7> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release
<aveilleux> !pastebin | flourishing7
<ubot2> flourishing7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bodhizazen> kristian2, this page goes through grub2 =)
<bodhizazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<flourishing7> Thank you, Do you know how I can fix the keyring problem
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Here's your solution, though. Open Terminal and type in: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 3E5C1192
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, I love grub2 lfe just makes sense now.:)
<nit-wit> *life
<bodhizazen> LOL
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, a little os-prober it's painless really
<nit-wit> if every thing is there though
<bodhizazen> nit-wit, grub2 is painful when os-prober faile =)
<nit-wit> bodhizazen, argh thats when we be bringun out the bootscript
<flourishing7> aveilleux -  the result for the keyring command is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548094/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Weird. Run an apt-get update.
<aveilleux> sudo apt-get update
<flourishing7> aveilleux: the result for sudo apt-get update is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548095/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10278181&postcount=9
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-28
<flourishing7> aveilleux: please look at the beginning of the next paste, it seems it is asking for some form of parameters: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548097/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: it's --keyserver, not -keyserver
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Actually, all of those commands should have -- in front, not -
<aveilleux> (except the - at the end)
<flourishing7> ok
<flourishing7> aveilleux: I also tried to reload the synaptic ... the result is at the end of the next paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548099/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Don't bother with Synaptic. It's just an apt frontend; you'll get the same results as apt-get.
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Those are the only solutions I know. The update server you're operating on may not be functioning properly. try this:
<aveilleux> flourishing7: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ibuclaw> http://extras.ubuntu.com <- what's that?
<aveilleux> Find the line that's something like: deb http://us.extras.ubuntu.com/ etc ect and put a hash in front of it (#)
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Then save and run sudo apt-get update once mor
<aveilleux> e
<flourishing7> ok
<flourishing7> aveilleux: it is not us.extras just extras - it is: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Whatever it is. Put a hash in front.
<flourishing7> aveilleux: it responded: E: The update command takes no arguments
<aveilleux> That's right, it doesn't
<aveilleux> flourishing7: "once more" was a part of the sentence, not the command.
<flourishing7> Aveilleux: sorry - now it says: The program 'udo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<flourishing7> sudo apt-get install udo
<aveilleux> sudo
<aveilleux> not udo
<flourishing7> aveilleux: sorry, the result is at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548101/
<aveilleux> That makes no sense at all.
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Paste the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<flourishing7> aveilleux: it is at : http://paste.ubuntu.com/548105/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: Oh. Also comment out the deb-src line for extras.ubuntu.com (line 48)
<aveilleux> flourishing7: By that I mean put a # in front
<flourishing7> aveilleux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548107/
<aveilleux> flourishing7: So we're good.
<flourishing7> does this mean that we omitted part of the updates?
<aveilleux> flourishing7: We removed the extras.ubuntu.com repository. But don't worry; there's nothing on that server right now. (That I could see)
<flourishing7> ok  thank you - let me just see if I can send a picture of the keys that I now have because I was trying to fix this for hours via reading the forums and ran some commands
<flourishing7> aveilleux: can you please look at this : http://imagebin.org/129832
<flourishing7> :-)
<mymrhelpdesk> ok i think i have an easy one not directly ubuntu but an application xchat is there anyway to save the channels you are logged into? and rejoin them when you login?
<UndiFineD> mymrhelpdesk, rightclick a channel and add it to your favorites
<nhandler> I have a 1tb external hard drive. For one reason or another, it got zeroed. I am now having a hard time getting it reformated either in windows or ubuntu. Both struggle to even detect it, and when they do, they fail to format
<nhandler> Any suggestions?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> might want to hit it with a tool
<nit-wit> nhandler, you might try the latest grub on a bootable cd
<holstein> i use http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> could be dead :/
<nit-wit> nhandler, SORRY GPARTED
<holstein> yeah, gparted is on the UBCD and my usual first tool
<nit-wit> ultimate boot is good
<nhandler> nit-wit: I tried using whatever gparted is in the maverick repositories. I also tried running it off of some live cd I had sitting around. I'll try UBCD later
<roydaman2> ok need help dual booting xp and zorin on seperate HDD
<roydaman2> need to know how i should edit the GRUB file
<aveilleux> roydaman2: If you set up Windows first, then Zorin, the installation of GRUB should automatically pick up Windows on the second drive.
<roydaman2> thats what everything i read on google said but it didnt
<aveilleux> roydaman2: Then log into Zorin and run sudo update-grub from Terminal
<roydaman2> ive had xp forever now and wanted to transition to ubuntu so i DL the iso burnt it and installed but i can only boot to xp unless i put in the live DVD
<aveilleux> roydaman2: You have to set the Linux drive to boot first in BIOS.
<roydaman2> ok im in Zorin now ill try it
<roydaman2> ok its asking if i want to generate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roydaman2> i said yes
<aveilleux> roydaman2: Did you catch what I just said? That's more important.
<roydaman2> setting the linux drive to boot first
<roydaman2> yes so restart enter BIOS setup change so IDE (linux) is booted before SATA (XP)
<roydaman2> can do will try that now be back sdoon with answers
<roydaman2> thanks ave
<Roydaman2> ok aveilleux thatw as exactly what needed to be done
<Roydaman2> thank you very much for your help i been reading and tryin all day to get that
<Roydaman2> *done
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: I had the very same setup at my old work, and that was the same problem
<Roydaman2> 2 mins of talkin to some 1 that understands what i needed and BAM!! done
<Roydaman2> well your help was greatly appreciated everything i read kept tellin me to edit the GRUB file
<Roydaman2> nothing about changing the HDD boot order
<Roydaman2> maybe we should post somethin out there for the next person
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: the only problem is that everyone tries to troubleshoot Linux, as if it were the problem
<aveilleux> which is not always the case.
<Roydaman2> ok next question for you or n e 1 that may know it says i have 2 versions of linux installed
<Roydaman2> this one im using and one on hda5
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: What does it say for a name?
<Roydaman2> umm i cant remember the whole thing but one was linux.......2.6.something and the other was the exact same just on hda5
<Roydaman2> there was 2 entries for both like a regular and i think it was safeboot
<Roydaman2> so there were 4 linux entries and 1 XP
<aveilleux> Unusual.
<Roydaman2> thats what i was thinking
<shigins> Would dual booting 32bit ubuntu with 64 bit windows cause any problems?
<Roydaman2> but hey it works htis way so what the hay ill just leave the other one alone and go on about life
<Roydaman2> shigins i have 32 bit XP and 64 bit ubuntu working right now
<aveilleux> shigins: No.
<Roydaman2> so as long as your hardware can handle it i dont see why not
<Roydaman2> or not
<Roydaman2> avellieux knows more than me about this
<shigins> cool beans
<Roydaman2> just curious tho avellieux y not??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Why... wouldn't it cause any problems?
<Roydaman2> the only one ive had so far is the booting issue but thats fixed
<shigins> howd you fix it
<Roydaman2> and i had  32 bit xp and 64 bit suse for a long time
<aveilleux> shigins: I meant that it would cause no problems.
<Roydaman2> changed the order my HDD's booted
<aveilleux> shigins: Though there's no reason to not run 64-bit, since just about everything in Ubuntu is compiled for both arches
<shigins> well I just happen to have a 32 bit ubuntu and 64 windows
<shigins> so I am going to go with it
<Roydaman2> well let me know how it works out either way
<Roydaman2> please
<Roydaman2> wonder if i can run 64 64??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: What?
<shigins> if windows installs well
<shigins> I already have ubuntu installed but not windows
<Roydaman2> sorry was talkin to shigins
<shigins> also I have an wifi card that I need to install drivers for can I do that for ubuntu using windows? Ubuntu wont read the CD and I cant hardwire my desktop to the internet
<aveilleux> What architecture your OS is built for is not dependent on any other software running on your system.
<aveilleux> shigins: Ubuntu and Windows don't use the same driver system.
<aveilleux> shigins: Why can you not run a wire?
<shigins> not in the same room
<Roydaman2> aveilleux hes prolly borrowin the neighbors net
<shigins> not really convient to
<aveilleux> shigins: What wireless chipset/card is it?
<shigins> well when I try to run the cds in ubuntu it just opens them up
<shigins> netgear itsa usb
<aveilleux> shigins: Windows driver installation will *not* work in Ubuntu.
<aveilleux> shigins: What model number?
<shigins> yeah
<shigins> WNA3100
<shigins> so its a catch 22 for getting myself set up
<shigins> I need drivers I can only get from the internet
<shigins> but I need the drivers to get on
<Roydaman2> shigins is there another comp. in the room with the router??
<shigins> yeah
<shigins> tucked away in a corner of a cabinet
<Roydaman2> u have a thumb drive??
<shigins> several
<aveilleux> shigins: Download this package and install it. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/broadcom-sta-common
<shigins> If I used a gateway copy of xp you think that would be bad?
<aveilleux> shigins: Those don't generally work on the hardware they didn't come with...
<shigins> right then
<Roydaman2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549190 i found that thread about it and they seem have to gotten it resolved so if aveilleux's solution doesnt work maybe try that
<shigins> now where do I stick these package files? Sorry for being completely new
<aveilleux> Roydaman2, shigins: I saw that, but since it's a Broadcom chipset that's supported using the STA driver, you'll be fine.
<shigins> Ive looked up that thread too
<aveilleux> shigins: Just double-click on it. GDebi will open up and install it for you.
<shigins> so with this I wont need to install any drivers?
<aveilleux> shigins: These ARE the drivers.
<shigins> AHA
<shigins> well then lets give it a whirl
<aveilleux> shigins: In Linux, "drivers" are designed as add-ons to the kernel -- kernel modules
<shigins> nope I got nothing
<aveilleux> shigins: You may need a reboot.
<aveilleux> shigins: Also, what network manager are you using?
<shigins> my router?
<aveilleux> shigins: No, the network management software. Right-click on it and hit "About"
<aveilleux> shigins: Also, did the package install successfully?
<shigins> well I checked the closed when installed
<shigins> and what exactly am I right clicking? Sorry.
<aveilleux> shigins: How do you know you have no wireless network options?
<shigins> when I click the connection icon all it displays is disconnected wired networks
<aveilleux> shigins: Yes, right-click on that.
<aveilleux> shigins: That's not just a status icon. That's the actual network management software.
<shigins> Then it appears I am using NetworkManager Applet 0.8
<shigins> if that helps
<aveilleux> shigins: Open Terminal for me and Pastebin ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ) the output of the command: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<shigins> un momento
<shigins> No such file or directory
<aveilleux> shigins: That directory must exist. Did you type it properly?
<shigins> cat /ect/network/interfaces
<shigins> whoops
<aveilleux> etc
<aveilleux> not ect
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548131/
<aveilleux> shigins: Is that it?
<shigins> yesir
<aveilleux> Oh, whoops
<aveilleux> wrong file
<shigins> at least Im not the only one messin up
<aveilleux> shigins: cat /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  #Linux is case-sensitive, you MUST type the caps exactly as shown
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548133/
<aveilleux> shigins: See how "managed" under [ifupdown] is "false"?
<aveilleux> shigins: Run: gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<aveilleux> shigins: Change "false" to "true" (no quotes)
<aveilleux> shigins: Reboot and let me know the results.
<shigins> Do I type "Run:" in the terminal?
<aveilleux> shigins: No.
<aveilleux> shigins: I meant "run that command"
<shigins> what result am I looking for? If its an awareness of the hardware then I dont tihnk I got iy
<shigins> it*
<aveilleux> shigins: Normally if Network Manager doesn't manage ifupdown (the connection) then wireless networks won't appear. Hm... Open up System > Administration > Additional Drivers and see what's listed there
<shigins> I have a Hardware Drivers option which promts me with "Downloading package indexes failed, please check your network status. Most drivers will not be available." I also tried running the cat command again and its coming up with no file exists
<shigins> ignore that last part
<aveilleux> It can't run without Internet access? That's interesting.
<shigins> quite interesting
<shigins> so Im shit out of luck?
<aveilleux> !language | shigins
<ubot2> shigins: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<aveilleux> shigins: You can say SOL, but not what it means ;-)
<shigins> pardon
<aveilleux> shigins: I don't think so, I think I'm overlooking something.
<aveilleux> shigins: Pastebin the output of "lsusb" for me, please
<shigins> well its recognizing the Netgear
<shigins> one se
<shigins> c
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548135/
<aveilleux> Hm.
<shigins> hmm
<shigins> nothin?
<aveilleux> I'm stumped. I really am.
<shigins> butternuts
<aveilleux> The driver module (broadcom-sta) is installed, and the adapter you're using is a Broadcom chipset.
<shigins> idk if the CD is its drivers or not
<shigins> the instructions say to install the cd
<shigins> then plug in the adapter and a screen will prompt me to install the drivers
<aveilleux> That system doesn't work on Linux, because it's a Windows program.
<aveilleux> Windows applications and programs *do not* run on Linux.
<shigins> right but does the information on the CD hold something that is missing to get this running?
<aveilleux> There's a system called ndiswrapper that can use the Windows driver files, but only the *.inf and *.sys files, not any executable that the driver CD may have. You can see if they're on there (look for the Win2k or XP ones)
<shigins> on my computer?
<aveilleux> you'll need to install these three packages (in order) to use ndiswrapper:
<aveilleux> 1. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ndiswrapper-common
<shigins> IVe tried putting in Wine but that has me stumped
<aveilleux> 2. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<aveilleux> 3. http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ndisgtk
<aveilleux> no, you can't use WINE to install drivers. That's not how it works.
<shigins> ah
<aveilleux> WINE is for programs, nothing else.
<shigins> .exe's I thought though
<shigins> nvm
<aveilleux> Yes, programs.
<aveilleux> Drivers aren't programs.
<shigins> installed and rebooted
<aveilleux> shigins: run gksudo ndisgtk # in Terminal
<shigins> ok
<shigins> shows no current installed drivers
<aveilleux> Yes. Put in the CD and see if you can find the drivers on the disc. There should be a *.inf file in a directory that's labeled Windows 2000 or Windows XP
<aveilleux> Oh, while I'm at it, you'll also need to uninstall the Broadcom drivers. sudo apt-get purge broadcom-sta-common
<shigins> only .inf is autorun
<shigins> in bin > driver folder is Setup.exe and TRANS.TBL
<aveilleux> Ah.
<aveilleux> shigins: You ran the installer in WINE?
<shigins> no
<shigins> I have no idea how to get wine working
<aveilleux> You'll have to install the package, which has quite a few dependencies.
<aveilleux> hmm...
<aveilleux> You know what I'm going to do? I'm going to find the drivers for you. What model is the adapter again?
<shigins> WNA3100
<shigins> Ive poked around for linux drivers for it but didnt come up with anyithng
<aveilleux> You mean WNDA3100?
<shigins> Wireless-N 300 USB Adapter WNA3100
<shigins> no D to be found
<aveilleux> Ah
<aveilleux> Weird, Google failed me the first time around
<aveilleux> shigins: http://sublevel21.com/archives/targz/wna3100_drivers.tar.gz
<aveilleux> whoops
<aveilleux> shigins: http://sublevel21.com/archives/targz/wna3100_driver.tar.gz
<shigins> now what do I do with this info
<shigins> Wireless-N 300 USB Adapter WNA3100
<aveilleux> ?
<shigins> what do I do with what I just downloaded
<aveilleux> Extract it (open it and drag the files out into another folder), then load the inf file into ndisgtk
<shigins> all the files or just the inf
<shigins> because I did just the inf and it said bad driver
<shigins> invaild driver*
<aveilleux> Try one of the sys files
<shigins> not a valid .inf file
<aveilleux> Are you running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<shigins> 32
<aveilleux> Try bcmwlhigh5.sys
<shigins> thats the one I just did
<aveilleux> bcmwlhigh5.inf didn't work?
<shigins> says "Not a valid driver .inf file"
<aveilleux> That makes no sense...
<shigins> aye
<shigins> oh wait
<shigins> a second try with the .inf
<shigins> and it seems to say "Hardware Present: Yes"
<shigins> time to reboot?
<aveilleux> Is ndis-gtk telling you to?
<shigins> no I just hit install and its displaying the picture of two computers with that text under it
<aveilleux> Oh
<shigins> I do have a strange terminal here though
<aveilleux> do this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<aveilleux> see if your network manager can pick up the connections now
<shigins> it asks me for my password
<shigins> but wont let me type it
<aveilleux> Yes
<aveilleux> sudo doesn't echo the password to the screen as asterisks
<aveilleux> hit Ctrl+C, then try again. Just make sure to be accurate with your keystrokes.
<aveilleux> Or, I suppose you could use gksudo /etc/init.d/networking restart #if you're more comfortable with the asterisks
<shigins> WARNING: ifup -a is disabled in favour of NetowrkManager.
<aveilleux> Yes, that's fine
<shigins>      Set ifdown:managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<shigins> ok
<shigins> Im going to reboot for good measure I guess
<aveilleux> May as well
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548141/
<shigins> that was in a terminal
<shigins> duno if its of value
<aveilleux> That's fine.
<aveilleux> Quit out of ndisgtk, then reboot
<shigins> nothing seems to be going on
<aveilleux> By the way, the hashes (#) are only there when I need to type after a command, to explain it. It's the "comment" syntax of Terminal (ie. anything after a # in Terminal won't even be looked at)
<aveilleux> You don't need to put the hashes in
<aveilleux> You shouldn't still have that log in the Terminal if you've rebooted... ndisgtk is only for installation and uninstallation of wireless drivers.
<aveilleux> Use the connection manager next to the clock and see if it's picking up the wireless networks.
<shigins> nope
<shigins> same two wried networks
<aveilleux> Do this: echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<aveilleux> It's a lot to type, but make sure it's correct
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<shigins> done
<aveilleux> Now reboot, since these are only blacklisted at boot time
<shigins> nada
<shigins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9855512&postcount=12
<shigins> does this have any use?
<aveilleux> Hm.
<aveilleux> Run ndiswrapper -l for me in Terminal
<shigins> ndiswrapper -l
<shigins> oops wrong keyboard
<shigins> its getting late
<shigins> driver installed
<shigins> device present
<shigins> do I need to edit the wireles connection?
<aveilleux> Since network-manager-gnome is handling it, it should show up there... hm
<aveilleux> See, I don't use network-manager-gnome anymore, I use wicd, so I can't really try anything myself
<shigins> darn
<shigins> this laptop is about to kill over soon anyway
<aveilleux> :(
<shigins> can I manually put in the router information?
<shigins> if it says the driver and device are there shouldnt it work
<shigins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9837221&postcount=10
<aveilleux> Interesting.
<shigins> oh did I still need to uninstall the broadcom?
<shigins> because Im not sure if it did
<aveilleux> shigins: Did you run gksudo apt-get remove broadcom-sta-common #?
<shigins> I did but it yielded no response
<shigins> nvm
<shigins> last time it was purge not remove
<shigins> one more restart and I am shooting upstairs to get some router info I hope
<aveilleux> Well,
<aveilleux> I just modified the source code, so you can do what the forum post says now
<shigins> I have no idea what it is aasking me to do
<aveilleux> I can walk you through it
<aveilleux> download http://sublevel21.com/archives/targz/ndiswrapper-1.56.tar.gz and extract it to a folder, let's say "ndis", in your Home folder.
<aveilleux> er, scratch that
<aveilleux> just extract it to your home directory
<aveilleux> there's already a folder inside that
<aveilleux> ....shoot, you need gcc installed, don't you
<shigins> dont I?
<aveilleux> I don't think it comes by default
<aveilleux> You can try it though
<shigins> whats next
<aveilleux> You've downloaded it and extracted it?
<shigins> yeah
<shigins> to the home folder
<aveilleux> In Terminal type cd ~/ndiswrapper-1.56
<aveilleux> then make
<shigins> youve got me in suspense
<aveilleux> is it running?
<aveilleux> No no, the command is "make"
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548146/
<aveilleux> Okay
<aveilleux> now gksudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common
<aveilleux> Paste the output of that as well
<shigins> on a side note I am accessing my router on ie and under wireless settings there is a wireless card access list. in order to add a card it asks for the device name and mac address. is this relevent?
<aveilleux> ....it... what?
<shigins> I guess not haha
<aveilleux> Does the router not allow connections without being configured?
<shigins> not to my knowledge
<aveilleux> Unusual.
<shigins> it never as before but I might be able to manually enter it
<shigins> I punched it in
<shigins> and it asked me if I wanted to continue [Y/n]? and I typed Y after but nothing happened
<aveilleux> Hit enter
<shigins> well yes
<shigins> that was a given
<shigins> this is a real headbanger
<shigins> probably best to quit for the night
<aveilleux> Yeah, I don't know
<aveilleux> hit ctrl+c
<shigins> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548146/
<aveilleux> did the apt-get remove command work?
<shigins> I dont think so
<aveilleux> Open Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic...)
<shigins> I entered it serveral times and nothing happened after answering the continue prompt
<shigins> yes
<aveilleux> enter "ndiswrapper" into the quick search bar
<shigins> mark for complete removal?
<aveilleux> the package ndiswrapper-common, its box is filled in?
<shigins> the only package that showed up was ndisgtk
<shigins> and the box is filled in for it
<aveilleux> that's... very unusual
<aveilleux> you know what, I'm not going to worry about it.
<shigins> I think its just me
<aveilleux> go back to Terminal.
<shigins> yea
<aveilleux> You know what it is! Doy.
<shigins> I surely wish I did
<aveilleux> You don't have an Internet connection; the uninstall went properly so there's no reference left on the system.
<aveilleux> I meant like... "Huh, you know what it is? It's..."
<aveilleux> ANYWAY.
<aveilleux> Back to Terminal.
<shigins> ok
<aveilleux> you're still in the directory, correct?
<shigins> yeah
<aveilleux> Now run sudo make install
<aveilleux> when it asks for your password, remember that it's not echoed back as asterisks
<bioterror> aveilleux, you should courage people to use checkinstall ;)
<bioterror> encourage
<aveilleux> to use whatnow
<shigins> done
<aveilleux> Oh.
<aveilleux> Right.
<aveilleux> run sudo checkinstall
<aveilleux> It won't conflict with the make command before.
<shigins> command not found
<shigins> double cheked spelling
<aveilleux> checkinstall doesn't come in Ubuntu by default? Interesting.
<aveilleux> Oh well. Not important now.
<aveilleux> Reboot and see what happens.
<shigins> so all i had to do was type sudo make install ?
<aveilleux> make then sudo make install
<aveilleux> sometimes programs will need a ./configure as well, but ndiswrapper doesn't
<shigins> when I do the first make it says no target specified
<aveilleux> You shouldn't need to do it again.
<aveilleux> You already did it once.
<shigins> but i did it once and entered the pw
<shigins> ok rebooted then
<shigins> nothing new
<aveilleux> In Terminal type cd ~/ndiswrapper-1.56  #again
<shigins> ok
<shigins> then what
<aveilleux> run sudo make uninstall
<shigins> done
<aveilleux> now make clean
<shigins> donw
<shigins> done
<aveilleux> We're basically trying again, since I'm not sure it worked the first time
<aveilleux> run make
<shigins> nhn
<shigins> mhm
<shigins> now what
<aveilleux> now try sudo make install
<shigins> done
<aveilleux> type gksudo ndisgtk
<shigins> yup still says hardware is present
<shigins> bcmwihigh5
<aveilleux> Hm.
<aveilleux> This should be working, so i really don't know
<shigins> its ok
<shigins> I think Ill just give it another shot in the morning
<shigins> you have been extremely helpful I am greatful
<aveilleux> I need sleep as well
<aveilleux> I'm sorry I couldn't solve your problem
<shigins> no worries
<shigins> goodnight
<jon8> Anyone know of some documenatation on getting my SD Card Reader to be mounted --- in Terminal. I do not use the GUI.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Joeb454, you have the Card mounted?
<IAmNotThatGuy> aww jon8*
<yofel> jon8: usually: plug it in, check in the output of 'dmesg' what device name it got, then 'sudo mount <device name> <mount point>' where device name is /dev/sdb1 and mount point /mnt for example
<yofel> and don't forget to umount it later (not a typo)
<ubuntu_newbie> hi
<ubuntu_newbie> hi
<head_victim> Gday ubuntu_newbie how are you
<ubuntu_newbie> any one can tell me how to install .exe files on ubuntu
<head_victim> !wine
<ubot2> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<head_victim> ubuntu_newbie: you can't install .exe files directly but WINE can help you get a lot of programs running.
<ubuntu_newbie> thanx
<head_victim> You're welcome
<ubuntu_newbie> i have donwloaded an .exe file and it is in /home/lm but when i try to do cd /home/lm i am not able to get into the folder
<head_victim> Sorry I haven't used wine in years, if you hang around someone else might come along. If you want to try #ubuntu or #winehq they might be able to help
<head_victim> 3 seconds too late.
<bilegt> hello
<Puck`> hi bilegt
<bilegt> is it ok for asking questions?
<Puck`> of course bilegt (:
<bilegt> is there anybody using older versions of ubuntu such as 8.10 ?
<Puck`> 10.10 here
<Puck`> (:
<bilegt> So can I install latest version of apache on ubuntu 8.10 :) Cuz new versions of ubuntu are running quite slow on my old aged pc
<bioterror> bilegt, try lubuntu
<bioterror> bilegt, http://www.lubuntu.net/
<Puck`> you would get the same version of apache i believe, there hasn't any new version come out yet
<bilegt> thank dude, but i've already tries lxde, it's running as fast as xfce. Xfce is running quite slow when i installed apache
<ggeorgy> is possible to connet my phone to internet via usb cable?
<ggeorgy>  :)
<ggeorgy> ??????????????????????????????????????????
<nUboon2Age> oh, i think you mean to 'tether' a mobile phone via USB cable ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> to acces internet on phone via usb
<nUboon2Age> on some mobile phones it can be done.  Also some can work via bluetooth connection. and some can actually transmit their own mobile 'hotspot' (such as the Google NexusOne can).
<ggeorgy> no, i have a simple phone
<nUboon2Age> what kind ggeorgy?
<ggeorgy> samsung s5230
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: here's the wikipedia article i'm looking at about the Samsun s5230
<nUboon2Age> okay that seems odd to me.  it says it has a WAP browser, but no 3G and no Wifi.  How is one supposed to use the web browsing capabilities??? ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> so ,is not possible ?
<ggeorgy> because has not a browser?
<aveilleux> No
<aveilleux> There's a network called EV-DO
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: it DOES have a WAP browser.  i'm just trying to understand how they expect you to connect to web, but aveilleux says there's a special network called EV-DO for internet connection.
<nUboon2Age> maybe its considered non 3G compatible, but still internet connectable
<ggeorgy> i want to connect pc network to phone but via usb not 3g
<aveilleux> ggeorgy: What you're saying, I don't think can be done
<aveilleux> I've never heard of connecting to the Internet, with a phone, through a computer
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: i see there is a set of Samsung utilities that seem to include a "USB Port Driver"
<ggeorgy> i have seen on web it work on nokia with pc suite
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: it would be worthwhile to check out those utilities and find out what they do.  maybe its possible.
<aveilleux> ggeorgy: I think you're thinking of "tethering", which is using the phone as a modem for the computer.
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: i have to correct myself.  earlier i said 'tethering', but that is kind of the opposite of what you're talking about.
<ggeorgy> what utilites?
<ggeorgy> i cant see the link -im using opera
<ggeorgy> can you paste the link please?
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: i just followed the link and apparently it is not what i thought it was, so scratch that.
<ggeorgy> ok
<nUboon2Age> How about does Samsung have a support forum? ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> no
<nUboon2Age> because really this question centers on the capabilities of the Samsung phone, not the computer. ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> i know ,
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: also which carrier is it?
<ggeorgy> i have a pc suite for this phone but for windows
<ggeorgy> gprs/edge
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: which phone carrier is the phone running on?
<ggeorgy> os?
<aveilleux> ggeorgy: Carrier, like Verizon, ATT, Nextel
<ggeorgy> oeange
<ggeorgy> orange
<nUboon2Age> oh, i have a limitation based on the fact i'm accessing the web from the U.S. -- it keeps pushing me to the Samsung U.S. web site, so i can't see if there is Samsung support for Orange phones, but i think the answer is yes there is. ggeorgy
<nUboon2Age> yes to support forums and such ggeorgy
<nUboon2Age> also you could try the orange web site and see if they have support
<nUboon2Age> ha, i managed to get to the Samsung UK site.  are you in the U.K. ggeorgy?
<ggeorgy> noooo
<nUboon2Age> where are you ggeorgy?
<nUboon2Age> i know Orange is U.K. based
<nUboon2Age> or am i mistaken?
<nUboon2Age> maybe its based in Holland?
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: here's the URL for the S5230 manual: http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_ia_cd=23010300&prd_mdl_cd=GT-S5230BDAXEN&prd_mdl_name=GT-S5230
<ggeorgy> pk thanks
<Yorvyk> nUboon2Age, France
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy: on page 33 the manual mentions printing by USB or by Bluetooth.
<nUboon2Age> looks like we lost ggeorgy
<nUboon2Age> that was an interesting question.  seems to me it should theoretically be possible, but i'd never heard of it before.
<nUboon2Age> ty Yorvyk
<nUboon2Age> the manual doesn't go into much depth on internet connections, just mentions web browsing on page 33.
<Yorvyk> nUboon2Age, OK. I had an old Siemens phone that could 'connect to the internet'.  It was a bit like the original AOL, in that you could only see the providers part of the net.
<nUboon2Age> yeah, i had a metro pcs and a Tmobile phone like that.
<Yorvyk> It was a pain to use.
<nUboon2Age> ggeorgy mentioned having a PC suite for Window$ for the phone, but not whether that could do what he was talking about.  if so then definitely (at least theoretically but might require software being developed) it should be possible.
<nUboon2Age> Yorvyk: yes that was my experience too.  and very slow.
<nUboon2Age> this Samsung phone that ggeorgy had is actually semi-impressive.  it is MidP Java enabled!!!
<nUboon2Age> if it just had 3G
<nUboon2Age> i want an Android phone with Java MidP
<nUboon2Age> for all i know all the Android phones are Java MidP enabled.
<nUboon2Age> i know Android makes use of Java
<Yorvyk> Interesting, it can't be used for Podcasting?
<nUboon2Age> Yorvyk: sorry i don't understand your question
<nUboon2Age> i used to work at Sun on MIDP
<nUboon2Age> i gave up on the US carriers ever getting around to supporting MIDP.  i guess probably some do now, but this is like 10 years later!!!
<nUboon2Age> literally 10 years later
<nUboon2Age> the U.S. is so backwards.
<nUboon2Age> it frustrates me to no end
<aveilleux> Doesn't Verizon support it on its Android phones?
<nUboon2Age> also Europe adopted JavaTV (which i also worked on) long ago and still M.I.A. in U.S.
<nUboon2Age> aveilleux: maybe, i'll have to check.  thanks for the tip.
<nUboon2Age> Merry day 4 of Xmas everyone! ;-)
<Yorvyk> nUboon2Age, Sorry the ? shouldn't have been there.  I was looking at the specs and under 'Fun & Entertainment' it says Podcasting - No
<BR> hello all
<nUboon2Age> Yorvyk: puzzling i wonder what that means.  maybe it doesn't record audio(?)
<aveilleux> nUboon2Age: I think that means it can't stream audio.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<UndiFineD> hey blue eye
<aveilleux> "Blue eye"?
<hobgoblin> forum avatar at times ...
<aveilleux> ah.
<Silver_Fox_> Eye see you...
<Silver_Fox_> Current one isn't though UndiFineD
<Silver_Fox_> >:)
<hobgoblin> some old thing that needs changing
<hobgoblin> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Yar
<UndiFineD> icq, fail!
<UndiFineD> Are there some lesson plans for kids using edubuntu ? I would love to teach our kids about turtle, as that is how I started some 27 years ago, but I have no idea how it works anymore
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: What is Turtle?
<UndiFineD> it is a simple thing to explain programming concept, the turle can draw patterns based on your input functions
<aveilleux> Interesting
<UndiFineD> we have these little mah critters, turtle would be a playground for them
<UndiFineD> s/mah/math/
<UndiFineD> they are math gifted, and it is a challenge to keep their interest peeked
<Roydaman2> ok i have a new problem
<Roydaman2> all my audio/video files play in hyperspeed
<Roydaman2> like theyre stuck in fast foreward
<Roydaman2> any body have a clue as to whats goin on??
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: s/peeked/piqued
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: What player?
<UndiFineD> aveilleux, I grew up with basic, used to peek and poke
<UndiFineD> :P
<Roydaman2> banshee, audacious, audacity, gnome
<Roydaman2> o and rythmbox
<aveilleux> Interesting.
<Roydaman2> thats was i was thinking to and it doesnt matter if i go to you tube they play fast as well
<Roydaman2> or break.com
<Roydaman2> its like any file is sped up 5x faster than what it should be
<reaper> when I login window pop up saying enter password for default keyring when I enter password says wrong password and the only password I have is the password to login
<aveilleux> reaper: Have you ever changed your password?
<reaper> no
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: It appears to be a bug in the Gstreamer framework ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3193031&postcount=7 )
<Roydaman2> ok guess ill try that
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: You can try using Xine (sudo apt-get install xine) then tell Rhythmbox to use Xine instead of Gstreamer.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Totem has a Xine version as well (totem-xine)
<reaper> is their a way I can check to see what the Default password is for that keyring
<fatharrahman> hello
<Roydaman2> ok thats installed lets give it a try
<Roydaman2> nope still in fast forward
<fatharrahman> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 alongside windows 7 in a 3Gib hp with bootable USB every thing was good but now I tried to enter windows restart to see a black screen with error :grub rescue> .      what should I do pleas
<head_victim> !grub2 | fatharrahman
<ubot2> fatharrahman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Ubuntu is installed on the hard drive?
 * stlsaint hates lxterminal
<fatharrahman> yes
<head_victim> fatharrahman: I have to head off but that should get you started. Or aveilleux appears to be able to help :)
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Actually the guide I'm going to point you to is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<fatharrahman> I can not enter to neither Ubuntu nor windows
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: You are using GRUB2, not GRUB Legacy. That will clear up the first section.
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: You still have the Live USB, yes?
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> I still have live usb
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: Read the page I just linked. Use the Live USB to restore GRUB.
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> but
<fatharrahman> I want to mention that
<Roydaman2> totem-xine
<fatharrahman> I didn't make swap does that have an effect?
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: A small one, but not in this case/
<fatharrahman> ok
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: It's unrelated to this problem right now.
<fatharrahman> thank you I'll head the guideline and feed you bach :)
<fatharrahman> back*
<aveilleux> I'll take feedbach
<fatharrahman> but which grub does I have aveilleux?
<aveilleux> <aveilleux> fatharrahman: You are using GRUB2, not GRUB Legacy. That will clear up the first section
<fatharrahman> ok
<Roydaman2> ok so how do i get rhythmbox to use  xine instead of Gstreamer
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Apparently it's not an option anymore... Darn... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7476024&postcount=2
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: If you want to try something similar, you can use AmaroK (which is the KDE equivalent of Rhythmbox and uses Xine by default)
<prat2602> hi, i wanted to have ubuntu startup from my flash drive but according to the website i need a startup disk creator, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download. I do not seem to have this in administration and im using 8.04. Any ideas on what i can do?
<Roydaman2> ok ill try that just "sudo apt-get install amarok" right??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yes.
<Roydaman2> ok i think im getting used to how this works way faster than XP also
<aveilleux> prat2602: Do you mean make a LiveUSB (as in, the LiveCD on a USB stick) or actually install the full system to USB?
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yeah, repositories are pretty handy
<prat2602> make a live usb
<aveilleux> prat2602: You can just use dd and copy the ISO onto the drive
<aveilleux> prat2602: By that I mean, don't just copy the ISO file onto the drive. You need to do a bit-by-bit copy, or use a program like UNetBootIn (which I've never really been fond of)
<beachbuddah> gm room - greetings from snowy NYC
<prat2602> thanks aveilleux, il look into it
<Roydaman2> ok aveilleux hahaha amarok went crazy and crashed hahaha
<aveilleux> Yikes
<aveilleux> I'm sorry but I'll be back shortly
<doez> How can I go back and forth with my mouse4 and mouse5 buttons in i.e the file manager?
<stlsaint> doez: im not sure what you mean
<doez> stlsaint: In windows I could go back and forth in folders with my 2 extra buttons on the mouse. Now I can't. Am I missing a driver or something?
<stlsaint> doez: have you checked the mouse settings
<doez> stlsaint: I have, they didn't offer me those settings.
<aveilleux> doez: try installing gpointing-device-settings and running it from System > Preferences > Pointing Devices
<aveilleux> doez: You'll get some more options based on your mouse hardware
<doez> aveilleux: Thanks, ill give that a try,
<doez> aveilleux: It did not work. It only modified the scrollbutton. I'm talking about those buttons on the side, the small ones.
<aveilleux> doez: Yeah, I know what you mean. I don't know if Nautilus (file manager) supports back and forward as mouse cues -- I know Epiphany (which uses the same settings as Nautilus) does not.
<aveilleux> doez: Epiphany is a web browser, by the way. Just to clear that up.
<doez> aveilleux: Yea, it's a Nautlius problem, scrolling between history in firefox is done without a problem.
<aveilleux> doez: Sorry I can't be of more assistance.
<doez> aveilleux: I thank you for your effort :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, hey man
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, I have to leave shortly I was helping a user notryan on #ubuntu they had a W7 missing the bcd boot, could you watch for them to come back on here is there bootscript.http://pastebin.com/ABFE4pku
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> could having the same IRQ assigned to two devices be a problem?
<bioterror> could
<bioterror> are you having that kind of situation
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror
<kristian-aalborg> my spdif sound refuses to work
<kristian-aalborg> I see that I have the same irq for my video card (with unused hdmi sound) and sound card
<kristian-aalborg> you can have a look...
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/mWriJigi
<kristian-aalborg> I have tried a variety of distros and settings... it was working before
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking the kernel may have been fixed to recognise a problem it was oblivious to before, perhaps
<kristian-aalborg> brb, I'l try to reboot w/ noapic
<jdeslaur> how can i write a script that I can execute that will change the ip address and other details for eth0?
<jdeslaur> like changing the ip from 192.168.1.10 to 10.0.0.10 with the appropriate broadcasts and what not
<bioterror> you can make alias
<bioterror> nano .bashrc or what ever you're using
<bioterror> alias something='ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0'
<jdeslaur> thanks
<bioterror> probably sudo is needed
<bioterror> Tue23:05 <bioterror> one thing is make files to /usr/local/bin
<bioterror> Tue23:05 <bioterror> +to
<flam`> If I have a CSR already generated and running properly for SSL on one domain, and I want SSL on another domain, can I resuse the same CSR?
<bioterror> hi szczur
<szczur> hi bioterror
<fatharrahman> hello
<fatharrahman> I am fixing grub2 with guide from documentation  but I can not mount ls /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot what should I do or how to unmount it and try another partition??
<fatharrahman> grub-probe error
<bioterror> it's /dev/something
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> the /dev is not mounting
<fatharrahman> according to the guide I should unmount this and try another partition but how?
<fatharrahman> on sudo update-grub2 there is also the same error
<bioterror> how did you mess your grub?
<fatharrahman> can not find device for /
<fatharrahman> oh OK
<fatharrahman> I'll tell you
<fatharrahman> I installed 10.10 alongside windows7 from live usb then after copleted everything I rebooted and went into windows wich opened a recovery but I escaped windows rcovery and there was grub error
<fatharrahman> grub rescue
<fatharrahman> am now opening it through live usb
<fatharrahman> mount | tail -1, is good
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<fatharrahman> OK
<fatharrahman> but the windows was already installed and I shrieked  a partition for Ubuntu should I read this blog then??
<fatharrahman> bioterror: thank you, grub back :)
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> nice to have positive feedback ;)
<fatharrahman> I found this windows with 3 partitions so I couldn't  create swap should I remove either recovery partition or system partition?
<bioterror> how much ram you've got?
<fatharrahman> 3 gb ram
<Yorvyk> fatharrahman, Is a useful read on swap https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<fatharrahman> OK
<Yorvyk> fatharrahman, with 3 GiB you shouldn't  need swap but you can create a swap file instead of a partition
<fatharrahman> aha
<fatharrahman> Thank you Yorvyk
<Yorvyk> fatharrahman, np.
<Dexikcz> hello
<Dexikcz> Please I need some little help :(
<Dexikcz> I have installed Zorin OS4, after complete instalation I made update...
<Dexikcz> Than rebooted and when in boot menu selected linux I ended up in console... DOnt know how to leave it/how to run regular OS :( Some1 know what can I do?
<Dexikcz> (Im new to linux)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-29
<Dexikcz> hello?
<Dexikcz> Hmm so I have to be stucked in windows :( Thanks for help
<jon8> now hear me out ... i _KNOW_ there are plenty of threads regarding .bashrc and people posting theres. Does anyone care to share theirs via pastebin.ca -- that would contain things that would help a nub like myself? Please K? thanks! :)
<phillw> jon8: I'd suggest the 10.10 manual
<jon8> phillw ??
<jon8> what do you mean by that?
<jon8> I think you've missed what i asked :)
<phillw> jon8 give me a moment to find the link!!!! :)
<phillw> jon8: have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3 and go join the main ubuntu forum area once you have the manual installed.
<jon8> sigh
<jon8> phillw i'm just looking for some cool, yet useful .bashrc script.. nice prompt, useful alias's, etc..
<phillw> jon8: I'm not a bashrc person, but there are plenty on our main forum who are... learn to be patient :D
<jon8> i am patient..
<jon8> i was just making sure you understood my questoin
<phillw> jon8: I do understand your question, but I cannot help you directly with it - only tell you where to get help if there is no one on here to assist
<phillw> jon8: "Hi, (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw) is an admin person, wiki stuff, tidying up stuff creating new entries. Passionate about Lubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu), Accessibility (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Team) and UBT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam) Also familiar with LAMP and web stuff."
<ThisGuy> anyone on here have a good knodlege of ubuntu
<ThisGuy> ?
<UndiFineD> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThisGuy> what makes linux so great compared to windows?
<pleia2> well, there's http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/why-use-ubuntu
<pleia2> but ultimately it comes down to personal preference and what you use your computer for, linux isn't right for everyone (just like windows isn't, and mac isn't)
<nit-wit> ThisGuy, it is personal preference you can have both
<UndiFineD> I only use ubuntu, for the whole family
<thewrath> hey i am trying to get dhcpd to run on Fedora but I get this error when i run dhcpd -t
<thewrath> Not searching LDAP since ldap-server, ldap-port and ldap-base-dn were not specified in the config file
<UndiFineD> thewrath, I think "ldap" is in your /etc/host.conf
<thewrath> UndiFineD, have you ever talked with the Fedora guys?
<UndiFineD> yes
<thewrath> i didnt look at one log message and it seemed like i was getting my head ripped off
<UndiFineD> heh yes
<thewrath> ?
<UndiFineD> well, fedora are mostly developers, they can be scary
<thewrath> all rgith
<oldschoolboy> can you multi-boot from 2 different physical drives?
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: Yes.
<oldschoolboy> does ubuntu come with a multi-boot software
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: Just as long as the drive with GRUB is set as the first boot drive.
<oldschoolboy> whats GRUB?
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: Yes, GRUB (the primary Linux bootloader) handles multi-booting natively.
<oldschoolboy> I am going to install ubuntu on a 30 GB SSD and partition a 2GB swap off from that.. does this cause any problems?
<hobgoblin> oldschoolboy: hi just answered your post on the forum :)
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: No, that will work fine.
<oldschoolboy> great, i saw this link on someones post and thought htis might be faster and I can answer question as they come
<hobgoblin> yay for the webchat link
<oldschoolboy> I was going to try SSD and Ubuntu and see how I like them and thought that i could kill to bird with one stone and kind of leave them seperate while I explored both
<oldschoolboy> two birds*
<oldschoolboy> is sata currently king in file storage?
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: If by "storage" you mean "transfer", yes, it's the most commonly-used bus
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: It's got nothing on SAS, but not many people have need of full-duplex transferring capabilities
<oldschoolboy> Has anything been created to run AutoCAD 2010 or 2011 on Ubuntu or other linux OS's?
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: This might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEngineering
<hobgoblin> actually getting autocad to work will be an uphill struggle I think
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: As far as running the applications themselves? WINE exists, but it can't run AutoCAD very well
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=86
<oldschoolboy> I breifly explored the CAD program but I work on AutoCAD all day at the office and was wondering if I could bring it home and get it to work using Ubuntu and AutoCAD at home
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: Unfortunately not.
<hobgoblin> oldschoolboy: I think from seeing stuff on the forum that aveilleux is right
<hobgoblin> oldschoolboy: if there's space on the ubuntu install you could install xp in a VM and run it from there
<aveilleux> hobgoblin, oldschoolboy: the overhead would be too much. AutoCAD is a really heavy program.
<oldschoolboy> Wont that slow down autoCAD?
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: I know
<aveilleux> hobgoblin: Unless he's running some space-age computer, It really won't work :/ Especially since you won't be able to take advantage of the GPU at all
<hobgoblin> oldschoolboy: the long and the short is that autocad is going to be run in windows :)
<oldschoolboy> If Ubuntu is everything I think it will be I would liek to get away from Windows but I might have to keep it just for AutoCAD and other programs not compatible with linux
<hobgoblin> well I was running it fine a couple of years ago in a VM
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: Most of us are in the same boat
<oldschoolboy> Hopefully I can get partitioning setup and multi-boot going so I can have the best of both worlds.
<oldschoolboy> Thank you for all you help (great chat room!!!)
<aveilleux> oldschoolboy: It's not that hard. Just install Windows (without the second drive in), then install Ubuntu onto the second drive (while both drives are in). Set the second drive to be the primary boot disk, and you're set to go.
<hobgoblin> oldschoolboy: bear in mind what I said about primaries and extended on the forum - you'll be fine I'm sure
<oldschoolboy> One last question: What software would  you recommend to clone a hard drive?
<hobgoblin> a lot of people recommend clonezilla
<oldschoolboy> thanks
<thewrath> http://fpaste.org/L5j0/
<thewrath> need help with DHCP
<thewrath> this is the output in /var/log/messages: http://fpaste.org/zKA2/
<thewrath> st33med you around?
<holder> Wireless drivers: How do they work? My brother is missing his wireless driver, we have identical operating systems and laptops, my wireless is working. What can I do?
<holder> to help him
<aveilleux> holder: Does the laptop have a switch or toggle for the wireless? I sometimes disable mine and forget I did so.
<holder> It does, it also has a hotkey to turn off wireless. I'm fairly certain he is missing the driver/s.
<aveilleux> holder: Have you tried connecting to a wired router and seeing if he needs any restricted drivers? Sometimes even the same machine can have slightly differing chipsets.
<holder> How do I check?
<holder> He can connect with a wired connection
<aveilleux> holder: Hook it to a wired network and go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<holder> He does not have an additional drivers and neither do I
<holstein> holder: what operating system are you guys using?
<holstein> or do you mean, you dont see any available additional drivers
<holstein> ?
<hobgoblin> might be called hardware drivers
<holder> lucid lynx
<holder> there is no option for "Additional drivers" in my administration tab in my gui
<hobgoblin> hardware drivers then I'm pretty sure
<holstein> holder: did you hide it?
<holstein> holder: im positive
<hobgoblin> it's not called that in lynx
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> and its called 'additional drivers'
<holstein> for me
<hobgoblin> mmm
<holstein> in gnome
<hobgoblin> run it from terminal then
<hobgoblin> jockey
<holder> How do I check to see if I have hidden it?
<hobgoblin> jockey-gtk
<hobgoblin> holder - it will be in the menu somewhere - have a look at them all
<aveilleux> holder: Open Terminal and run: gksudo jockey-gtk
<holstein> cool, you found that fast hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> holstein: you get used to names :)
<holder> Pulls up the hardware drivers option. System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<holstein> whatever
<hobgoblin> as I said - twice - hardware drivers lol
<holstein> i dont know why ours are different
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> whats listed there?
<holder> Nothing
<holstein> handy ;)
<holstein> holder: so you have the same computers?
<holstein> and your wireless works?
<holder> Same laptop
<holder> yes
<holstein> did it work 'out of the box'A
<holstein> ?
<hobgoblin> holder - open a terminal - run   lspci and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com - name in the name boix - hit paste and give us the url
<holstein> yeah, im thinking its a switch
<holstein> or its disabled somehow in the bios
<mymrhelpdesk> i need a little help somehow miro tv has set itself as default for torrents how can i change this back to vuse?
<holder> Unless it's broken it's not the switch
<mymrhelpdesk> i can't find where vuse is installed to point to the program to set back?
<hobgoblin> mymrhelpdesk: do whereis vuse in a terminal
<holder> Did not work out of the box
<holder> Which laptop's terminal?
<holstein> holder: preferrably the one that aint working
<aveilleux> mymrhelpdesk: Right-click on a torrent file and hit "properties". Under the "Open With" tab, select Vuze as the default by filling in its radio button.
<holder> paste.ubuntu.com/548428
<aveilleux> holder: You forgot the http:// :P
<holder> wrong command
<holder> anyway
<holder> http://paster.ubuntu.com/548429
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548428/
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548429
<holder> yep
<holstein> :)
<holder> I use/d windows wireless drivers
<holder> if that helps
<hobgoblin> holder: you used ndiswrapper?
<holder> yes, I think so.
<sogepp> yo guys
<sogepp> how i change an usb drive on ubuntu?
<sogepp> i mean, change an usb drive name,
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive sogepp
<sogepp> on the way...
<holstein> holder: did the process you used not work on the other unit?
<holder> I don't remember what I did
<holder> I'm trying to google stalk the answer
<holstein> holder: was it in the terminal?
<holstein> you can open the terminal
<holstein> and type
<holstein> history
<holder> 6 months of history
<holder> LOL it's like the 6th thing in it
<holstein> i got a couple thousand lines in mine
<nit-wit> holstein, mines emptied often, bleachbit
<nit-wit> nothing but cobwebs
<holstein> i like having the history
<holstein> helps me learn i find
<nit-wit> holstein, I have a cheat file for commands and secondary stuff, is there a search function in the terminal to find a command
<nit-wit> holstein, a command already run
<holder> linking to other laptop "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk"
<holder> ughh. What's the command to tell me my laptop series
<holder> ?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure what your looking for
<holstein> lspci is where i usually look
<holstein> or on the label ;)
<holder> So I know how to install the driver, but I don't know what driver i'm using
<holstein> probably just the windows driver
<holder> so I can't re-download it, because I don't know what it is
<holstein> you can probably find the .dll or whatever in your system
<holstein> .ini ?
<holstein> i forget what the wrapper needs...
<holstein> but if its the same hardware
<holstein> you can just pull them out of your system
<holstein> *in theory
<holder> .inf
<holder> but I don't know how to tell what driver I'm using
<holstein> doesnt matter realy
<holstein> really*
<holder> elaborate
<holstein> just grabe it and copy it over
<holstein> grab*
<holder> But what do I grab
<holstein> whatever .dll or .ini or .inf or whatever
<holstein> its gotta be somewhere on your system
<holstein> and i havent tried ndis in years
<holstein> and didnt have much success back then
<holstein> holder: whats it say in the gui?
<holstein> on your box?
<holder> ? I think i know what it is, but i'm not sure where to download it
<holstein> right, you dont need to
<holder> the laptop box is long gone
<holstein> just grab it off your computer
<holstein> you DL'd it before
<holstein> and got the bits you needed
<holstein> and put them where ever ndis needs them
<holder> Off my computer to his?
<holstein> thats the proposal
<holder> copy it to a flashdrive?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> however you guys share files
<holder> roflcopters that's easy
<holstein> :)
<holstein> well, dont celebrate yet, but it *should be that easy
<New> I don't like "should." It's *never worked out.
<holstein> nah, it always works out :)
<holstein> one way or another
<New> Yes, but usually not the way it "should" have. Oh well. Let's see if it does.
<holstein> OH, this is your box New ?
<holstein> the wifi free zone ?
<New> Unfortunately.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> New: you'll be alright
<holstein> i mean, you know its working on another identical unit
<New> Yeah. I'm cool either way, too. I'd love it if it worked, though.
<New> And the flash doesn't work. Should falls through again.
<holstein> flash?
<holstein> flash drive?
<holstein> USB stick?
<New> yeah.
<holstein> if you can get it online otherwise
<holstein> wired
<holstein> just email it to yourself
<holder> Need a better way to share the file. File type does not support symbolic links
<holstein> i like dropbox
<holstein> ssh is easy from linux to linux
<stlsaint_>  /me loves ssh ;)
<New> welp, off I go with the ethernet. Thanks for the patient help, everyone.
<holstein> New: good luck
<holstein> we'll get you sorted out
<holstein> just gotta find those driver files on the other box
<holstein> im off too
<holstein> GN all...
<holder> Files are found
<holder> did a search for .inf
<New> >->
<mymrhelpdesk> goodnight all! buenas noches a todos!
<evfool> does anyone know the correct workflow for fixing a bug in the app-install-data-ubuntu package?
<paw> hi
<evfool> does anyone know the correct workflow for fixing a bug in the app-install-data-ubuntu package?
<evfool> #join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<evfool> sorry about that
<L34RNER> Greetings all, I have a question.
<L34RNER> I'm preparing to compile WMI-client and have a noobish question. Before compiing, the instructions say "export ZENHOME=<yourpath>/wmi-zenoss/wmi-1.3.14". Is this my PATH or the path to the source?
<L34RNER> I also feel like I might be tripped up a little on the syntax as well.
<starcraftman> L34RNER:  pretty  sure they mean just exporting ZENHOME variable that is the path to the client. not your PATH variable.
<L34RNER> starcraftman: so what do I put in <yourpath> ?
<L34RNER> ? $PATH: ?
<starcraftman> L34RNER: absolute path to wmi-1.3.... so if I stored it in home/starcraft it'd be /home/starcraftman/downloads/wmi-zenoss/wmi....
<L34RNER> yeah that's what's tripping me up. At this point I only have the src.  "wmi-1.3.14" I don't have a wmi-zenoss directory.
<starcraftman> L34RNER: make one? don't think it matters, I doubt they hardcoded checking for wmi-zenoss folder in path. Safe to make it I guess.
<L34RNER> K, I think I've got it. Thank You
<Roydaman2> ok i think i need some more help
<Roydaman2> i downloaded a tar.gz program and i need to install it
<Roydaman2> i know that tar.gz is a compressed file like 7zip
<Puck`> Roydaman2: you need to uncompress it, just right click on it, or in the terminal cd to the folder and do tar xvzf filename.tar.gz
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Programs are not "installed" in the same manner as Windows programs -- they can be run from any directory. You can extract the tarball (.tar.gz files are sometimes referred to as "tarballs") to, say, your home directory, then run the executable file after giving it executable permissions (either through the chmod +x <file> command or through the Properties window, under "Permissions")
<Roydaman2> ok that makes a lot more sense now
<Roydaman2> and it works to haha that always a plus, right??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Of course.
<Roydaman2> ok so i have xp programs and from what i was reading i can use "wine PROGRAM" from terminal and as long as its in the system32 folder it will run??
<Roydaman2> how would i tell wine to use a different folder??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No. You can run "wine "C:\Program Files\FOLDER\PROGRAM.exe"" (including the inside quotation marks; excluding the outside) to make it run from the WINE Program Files folde.
<aveilleux> folder.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Also, WINE will use UNIX file paths, eg. "wine ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/Program\ Files/FOLDER/PROGRAM.exe" or "wine ./PROGRAM.exe"
<Roydaman2> ok so if my program is on my desktop in XP i would use wine "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\redsn0w.exe"   <correct??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Not quite. You CAN do that, but it's a lot easier to just do "wine ~/Desktop/redsn0w.exe"
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Jailbreaking your iPhone/iPod Touch, I see.
<Roydaman2> no mines done but i got my girl an iPad its sweet
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Enough of that though -- technically jailbreaking is a violation of the SLA and therefore of questionable legal status (no matter what the Library of Congress says), so let's pretend you're trying to run.... Idunno, the Windows version of Firefox or something.
<Roydaman2> ok sounds like a plan sorry
<Roydaman2> ok so the icon on the XP desktop just says Firefox but the actual filename is firefox.233.4.exe do i have to use the whole filename or just firefox
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No biggie, I have no deep philosophical objections to jailbreaking (though I do have an objection to the fact that it needs to be done in order to unlock the platform), but this isn't the place to be discussing such things. Anyway! How's the command working out for you?
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Use the full filename. BASH is picky about what you give it. HOWEVER, you can use tab-completion, ie. start typing "firef" and hit the TAB key, and it'll automatically fill in the rest (provided the path is correct)
<Roydaman2> i think its tryin to go to the zorin desktop it says " cannot find '/home/User/Desktop/firefox.exe'
<Roydaman2> is there a way i have to point it to the XP desktop
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No... Are you sure the filename is correct? It has to be exactly right, caps and all. It won't accept approximations.
<Roydaman2> maybe thats why
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Where did you place the file, on your Linux desktop? Because WINE and Linux use the same desktop folder... the WINE Desktop just points to the Linux one.
<Roydaman2> no its on my XP Desktop
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Er, what?
<Roydaman2> o and on a side note my fastforwarding problem from yesterday fixed itself after i restarted
<Roydaman2> i have zorin on 1 HDD XP on another and MAC OS X on another
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Is the XP drive mounted?
<Roydaman2> yes its visible on my Zorin desktop
<Roydaman2> and it shows the eject icon in the file man.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: What is the file path of the drive? /media/what
<Roydaman2> /media/2640A5E640A5BD45
<aveilleux> eesh
<Roydaman2> yea im guessin im gonna have to type that oput instead of C:/
<Roydaman2> *C:/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: The command is: wine /media/2640A5E640A5BD45/Documents\ and\ Settings/Owner/Desktop/PROGRAM.exe
<Roydaman2> ok that works perfectly
<Roydaman2> is there a way i can rename the drive to i dunno maybe C :/
<Roydaman2> errr C: /
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Not really. Linux uses a totally different drive mounting/naming scheme than Windows.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: What you can do, though, is create a symbolic link from your ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/ directory to your /media/2640A5E640A5BD45/ directory.
<Roydaman2> ok cuz thats a lot of #'s to memorize
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: That way, WINE will use /media/2640A5E640A5BD45/ as its symbolic name for C:\ instead of ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Remember tab-completion? It works for directories too. You can just type /media/2 and hit Tab, and it'll fill in the rest.
<Roydaman2> ok how do i go about that
<Roydaman2> i think my Tab Completion is broke
<Roydaman2> or off
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: hit Tab twice. It'll list all possibilities. It only completes if the name is unique enough.
<Roydaman2> yea it doesnt work
<holstein> try it here
<holstein> roy tab
<holstein> Roydaman2:
<Roydaman2> aveilleux: yea it works here
<holstein> so you know its not the tab or the keyboard, or keyboard settings...
<holstein> what is it not working in?
<Roydaman2> not in the Terminal window though
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: make sure the path is correct, too. It won't work if you forget the initial forward-slash in front of /media, or if you misspell "media"
<holstein> try just fire tab
<holstein> see if you get firefox
<Roydaman2> yea
<holstein> it works :)
<Roydaman2> ok i didnt have a space between wine and /
<Roydaman2> now its working
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yeah that'll do it.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Still want to make that link?
<Roydaman2> sure
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Okay. Do this (in order):
<aveilleux> mv ~/.wine/drive_c ~/.wine/drive_c_backup && ln -s /media/2640A5E640A5BD45/ ~/.wine/drive_c
<Roydaman2> all that is 1 command??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yes. The "&&" in the middle tells it to do two commands in a row.
<Roydaman2> ok it says drive_c_backup: no such file or directory
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Umm... that's mv's syntax, mv original target... (we're using it as rename here)
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Try this alone: cd ~/.wine && ls -a
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Pastebin the output
<Roydaman2> ok how do i pastebin the output??
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ Copy the output of the command and paste it into the box. Then give us the URL after hitting the "paste" button at the bottom of the page.
<Roydaman2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548615/
<stlsaint> pastebinit is a awesome application btw ;)
<Roydaman2> yea i see that
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Now type: mv drive_c/ drive_c_backup/
<Roydaman2> @ stlsaint
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: you have it installed? (i didnt mean the site, i really meant the application)
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<Roydaman2> i have drag n drop in my dock @ stlsaint
<Roydaman2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548616/
<Roydaman2> that what i got
<aveilleux> what
<aveilleux> Oh.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: mv drive_c drive_c_backup
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: The trailing forward-slash was messing it up
<Roydaman2> ok typed it like that and i think it worked just wnet to the next line
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yes, no output is good.
<Roydaman2> ok
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Now type: ln -s /media/2640A5E640A5BD45/ drive_c
<Roydaman2> ok
<Roydaman2> aveilleux: is copy_paste ok??
<Roydaman2> or to learn it should i type it??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: try "ln -s /me<tab>26<tab> drive_c
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Replacing <tab> with hitting the Tab key
<Roydaman2> right i got that
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: It's a good habit to get into; keeps the actual typing to a minimum
<Roydaman2> with the "
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: no
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: sorry, that was a typo
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Now you can type "wine C:\WHATEVER" and it'll go to your XP drive.
<Roydaman2> ok creating symbolic link './drive_c': file exists
<Roydaman2> is that right??
<aveilleux> that's odd, it shouldn't anymore
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Pastebin another ln -s
<Roydaman2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548623/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No, I mean pastebin the output of ln -s
<Roydaman2> it tells me command not found try ln --help for options
<aveilleux> erf, I mean ls -a
<Roydaman2> or no missing file operand
<aveilleux> Man I'm really off today
<Roydaman2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548625/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Type cd drive_c/ && ls -a #then pastebin the output
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Note that anything after the # is just me commenting, you don't need to put that in
<Roydaman2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/548627/
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Success! It worked.
<Roydaman2> ok so ??
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: The only problem is that programs installed in WINE will not have the appropriate registry entries installed into Windows, and vice-versa, so you'll have to make sure to compensate for that.
<Roydaman2> ok
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Now you can access anything in your XP drive using WINE by typing wine "C:\WHATEVER" instead of wine "/media/omfgnumbers"
<aveilleux> er, wine "/media/omfgnumbers/WHATEVER"
<Roydaman2> ok thats excellent and i think i mightve learned something to
<Roydaman2> hahaha omfgnumbers
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Symlinks are probably one of the most helpful functions of the ext filesystem (Linux's default); Windows has a similar system but it doesn't work as transparently.
<aveilleux> er, NTFS has a similar system, I should say
<Roydaman2> ok now not to sound like an ass but if i was to copy paste the "firefox" original file to the Zorin desktop could i just doubleclick that or right click open with wine?
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Yes you could. That kind of executable can be run regardless of where it's located.
<Roydaman2> ok just wondering but i kinda like being able to use the terminal to do it
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Which is why I thought you'd downloaded it to your Zorin desktop; it doesn't matter where it is
<Roydaman2> and by simlinks your talkin about the ln -
<Roydaman2> and apt- and etc.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No, a symlink is a symbolic link; ie. the filesystem interprets the link and just transparently forwards you to the link location. the -whatever or --whatever in a Terminal program's input is called an "operand" or "flag", and they affect how a program runs.
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: apt-get is its own program.
<Roydaman2> o i c
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: It's a lot to learn in a tiny space, but I really am pretty glad to see that you're not scared of Terminal.
<Roydaman2> well i think i like it cuz the frst computer i had only ran DOS apps
<Roydaman2> so i had to figure that out with like minimal help
<Roydaman2> but the most i got to was Wolf3D
<Roydaman2> haha
 * holstein browsing the ln man
<aveilleux> Ahh, Wolfenstein 3D... good times
<Roydaman2> hours of enjoyment
<Roydaman2> so stlsaint was saying something about a pastebin app pack. man. cant seem to find that
<Roydaman2> ok wait it reloaded pastebinit??
<Roydaman2> aveilleux: does Ctrl + c and Ctrl + v work like in windows or is there an equivelant
<Roydaman2> aveilleux:  let me rephrase that in Terminal
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Well, Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V have special meaning in Terminal; in order to get Copy and Paste you have to use Shift+Ctrl+C and Shift+Ctrl+V
<Roydaman2> ok so it sees that command not just characters
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: No, the Terminal has used Ctrl+C long before it was the shortcut for Copy. And Ctrl+CHAR is called an "escape character"; as in, it sends a particular signal to the application rather than accepting it as a command. So, Shift+Ctrl+CHAR is sending a signal to the gnome-terminal application, rather than the BASH (Terminal) session inside of it.
<Roydaman2> aveilleux: ok im starting to get it
<Roydaman2> aveilleux: so terminal works kind of like a median (i think thats the right word) between you and the programs to get your message thru
<aveilleux> Roydaman2: Basically.
<Roydaman2> i see
<yax51> ok, I can't seem to get my mic working. It works in windows, all the levels are maxed, in alsa mixer and everywhere else, it is detecting a mic, but it won't pick up any sound
<yax51> I have gone over the mic and sound setup procedures in the forums, but to no avail
<yax51> any other ideas?
<geirha> Not really my expertice, but I'd try finding the audio device model from lspci model and use that in the search.
<geirha> *lspci output
<yax51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548666/
<yax51> heres the output, now I would do a search with the perimeters of the audio device riht?
<yax51> *right
<geirha> Yeah, did a quick search myself, bi
<geirha> Yeah, did a quick search myself, but mostly found old threads
<geirha> !hdaintel
<ubot2> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<geirha> Have you seen that page?
<yax51> I don't think so...
<geirha> I think that might have a solution
<geirha> Anyway, I'm afraid I'm off to bed. If you stick around, or come back later and repeat the question, you might get better help than I am on this area
<person> hi, ubuntu 10.10 does not recognize my cd-room, help please
<person> help please
<JackyAlcine> Hello, person.
<JackyAlcine> Quite a peculiar name.
<JackyAlcine> But I can help.
<person> hi JackyAlcine
<person> thanks in advance
<person> Do you need some more details?
<person> When I insert a cd or dvd, it does not recognize it
<JackyAlcine> Everything, to be exact, I only saw that you needed help.
<JackyAlcine> Okay.
<person> Laptop, ubuntu 10.10
<person> dvd rw-rom
<person> Is that enough?
<JackyAlcine> Open System > Admininstration > Disk Utility
<JackyAlcine> is it a USB-connected or an internal drive?
<person> an internal drive
<JackyAlcine> Okay.
<person> mm..
<JackyAlcine> Have you opened the drive?
<person> no, never
<JackyAlcine> **dialog.
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<person> (:
<JackyAlcine> But yeah; does your CD/DVD drive appear in the list to the left?
<person> does it have to say cd dvd room or something?
<person> I just see pata host adapter
<person> sata hosy adapter (I think that is the hard disk)
<person> and a jetflash usb memory
<yax51> ok, stupid question, I can't access the alsa-base.conf file to edit it as needed, and I can't remember how to even do it
<yax51> I found the file, but I don't have the permissions to do it,
<JackyAlcine> yax51:  sudo gedit.
<JackyAlcine> and person: That's the DVD controller.
<JackyAlcine> Now, open your Computer; does it appear there?
<yax51> JackyAlcine: and just the file name, or the whole path?
<person> wich one, the pata host?
<person> Im really sorry if I sound dumb, actually I feel.
<JackyAlcine> yax51:  the whole path.
<JackyAlcine> person: No, no don't! And the DVD/CD drivee.
<person> Im confused.... again, and sorry, theres nothing with the word dvd or cd that appears on my disk utility
<person> and It also does not appear on computer btw
<yax51> JackyAlcine: Thanks
<JackyAlcine> That's odd; what's the make and model of your laptop?
<JackyAlcine> And were you able to access it before?
<JackyAlcine> ?
<person> model?.. hp pavilion dv6000 , and yes I was.
<person> well, I don't know if it helps but
<person> pata host adapter says 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE controller
<person> and the other one, (sata host) is my hard disk
<person> and my jetflash also...
<JackyAlcine> Did this just happen or is it something that always was an issue?
<person> It started yesterday..
<person> when I was trying to burn an iso image to a dvd...
<person> and brasero told me  /no disc avaliable/ even though I inserted the dvd
<person> again and again
<person> then I realized the icon did not show up on the desktop or computer
<person> neither cds or dvds..
<person> finally I put the ubuntu install cd, but it also did not work
<person> then, i transfered ubuntu iso to my usb, and I ran as a live cd, but then again, the computer did not recognize the cd
<nit-wit> person, is it that they are not showing on the desktop. If you open menu-palces-computer does it show the cd reader or anything plugged in you don't see?
<nit-wit> *places
<JackyAlcine> That's an issue; it's definitely a hardware configuration issue with your system.
<JackyAlcine> Sounds like a driver's missing somewhere.
<JackyAlcine> Nonetheless, this is out of my expertise; I'm sorry, person.
<person> thank you JackyAlcine
<person> Help please with ubuntu 10.10
<nit-wit> person, did you look in computer
<person> yes nit-wit, it does not appear neither
<nit-wit> person, so you have rebooted, to see if this fixes it. Did you do any updates since you had working stuff. Really if your USB and CD/DVD reader aren't showing that is strage
<person> My usb is working..
<person> I just let ubuntu make the upgrates it wants
<person> I just have an idea...
<nit-wit> person, starting to sound like a hardware problem really, hard to say.
<person> well, there must be some line I can put on  terminal...
<holstein> person: what about the bios?
<person> to see if there is a cd-rom or it does not exist
<holstein> does it show in the bios?
<person> How can I know that?
<holstein> on my dv-5000, i think its F2 to get into the bios
<holstein> not sure though
<holstein> and it could be different on the dv-6000
<holstein> i'll boot mine up
<holstein> and see it lspci shows the rom drive
<person> thanks I will try!
<holstein> hmmm
<person> my bios does recognize my cdrom!!!!!!!!
<person> what does it mean?
<person> Oo
<person> hello?
<person> I was  here like 5 minutes ago...
<person> someone was helping me
<JackyAlcine> If your BIOS doesn't recognize your CDROM
<person> nono
<JackyAlcine> that means it HAS to be unplugged/disconnected internally.
<person> it recognized it!!
<JackyAlcine> oh, so then Ubuntu's misconfigured.
<person> so, reinstall ubuntu?
<holstein> im still suspicious of the drive
<holstein> if no live CD's are booting on it
<JackyAlcine> Me too, holstein.
<JackyAlcine> Have you tried loading a USB key of Ubuntu, person?
<holstein> yeah, but i have sketchy USB on mine
<holstein> boot-wise
<holstein> sometimes it works, and usually it doesnt
<person> usb key?
<person> I dont get it, sorry
<person> So, is it a good idea to re install?
<holstein> person: you said you had made a bootable USB stick?
<holstein> person: how can you reinstall
<holstein> ?
<holstein> if the drive isnt booting anything
<holstein> i would keep trouble-shooting a hardware issue
<holstein> in my opinion
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, like a bootable Ubuntu from a USB.
<person> yes yes yes!! reinstalling booting from usb sr!
<holstein> person: i wouldnt reinstall yet
<JackyAlcine> DON'T install!
<holstein> just boot the USB
<holstein> test the drive
<JackyAlcine> Yes, do what holstein said.
<JackyAlcine> If anything, your install of Ubuntu might be malformed.
<person> I tested the drive while I was on usb boot
<person> It didn't work
<holstein> OIC
<person> Holstein, Im sorry, what is your advice?
<holstein> put some tape on the drive ;)
<holstein> and enjoy the rest of the machine while its still working
<holstein> thats one live ubuntu thats didnt recognize it
<holstein> and the installed ubuntu you have
<holstein> you could try some other live USB sticks
<holstein> but i think you have a bad drive
<holstein> it happens
<JackyAlcine> Yeah; it's your drive, person.
<JackyAlcine> I can't see what else would cause that; unless your BIOS blocked that drive from being recognized by the operating system (blacklisting)
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> person: you didnt mess around with the bios right?
<holstein> before this happened?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-30
<person> no, I didn't
<person> so, does that mean my laptop is doomed?
<person> ?
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, person. I was looking for solutions.
<JackyAlcine> =/
<holstein> not the laptop
<holstein> just the optical drive :)
<JackyAlcine> yeah, you could leave it and buy an external one or replace the internal drive.
<Cheri703> I can't remember how to submit a bug, can someone point me to the guide or give me the quick version?
<jledbetter> Cheri703, You mean via launchpad?
<Cheri703> probably? I have a program that is having buggy issues
 * Cheri703 probably should have paid more attention in our class ;D
<jledbetter> Could tr--lol
<jledbetter> Could try searching on launchpad for it to see if it's been reported already. Specially since you know the app
<Cheri703> looked, not seeing it :(
<jledbetter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Cheri703> awesome thanks~
<jledbetter> Ah. Lucky (or maybe not). Each bug I found I found it already submitted. And I fought the urge to "me too" like a good person :D
<Cheri703> !
<Cheri703> heh
<jledbetter> Welcome :)
<Cheri703> if it's not an official ubuntu version? newer version, do I go punch it in on sourceforge or?
<jledbetter> Great question. Not sure then. If it's a nightly build or such, maybe.
<JackyAlcine> Punch it in, Cheri703, as a development bug..
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<JackyAlcine> Speaking of which, Cheri703 and IAmNotThatGuy, you guys should install Mumble; we'll be using it in ##speechcontrol for more voice accessible meetings.
<IAmNotThatGuy> JackyAlcine, you should have told me yesterday before I went to sleep :P . Okies I ll install by tonight =]
<JackyAlcine> lol, no problem; it's a quick install, practically voice IRC.
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah okies
<Red_> anyone here?
<Cheri703> !question
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cheri703> what can we help with?
<Red_> will my compaq presario cq62 work with Linux?
<JackyAlcine> Do you know the specs?
<Red_> http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02207161&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=4149939&prodTypeId=321957 heres the spcs
<JackyAlcine> Yes, Red_
<JackyAlcine> And it'll run smoothly as well.
<Red_> YAY! thanks!
<JackyAlcine> Is your computer a factory model or is there anything you've tweaked?
<Cheri703> Red_: you can always do the "try before installing" and play with it
<Red_> wait, even with just two GB of RAM?
<Red_> no its factory.
<holstein> it'll love 2gb of ram :)
<aveilleux> Red_: Ubuntu will run fine on 315 MB. I do so on one of my ancient Compaq laptops.
<JoeMaverickSett> Red_: well, my Dell runs on 2GB of RAM. :)
<Red_> and i'm putting ubuntu on a huge external hdd btw.
<aveilleux> Red_: Ubuntu is much less memory-hungry than The Redmond System.
<JackyAlcine> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a 320 GB external HDD
<holstein> Red_: try it live
<holstein> read about GRUB
<Cheri703> I have 10.10 running on a dell notebook with a 1.7ghz processor and 512 ram
<JackyAlcine> and BURG!
<holstein> AH, i just heard about burg
<Red_> i dont have access to a live disk.
<Red_> sorry. you can tell im new.
<Cheri703> Red_: what are you using to install?
<Red_> um........ i thought you just DLd it to an external drive an then installed it?
<JackyAlcine> A live disk is practically a frozen copy of Ubuntu or any casper-capable CD.
<JackyAlcine> No, Red_.
<JackyAlcine> You'll need either a CD or USB key to install Ubuntu.
<Red_> oh crap...... im in deeper than i thought............'
<Red_> oh i think i know of one....
<JackyAlcine> Take a look at the Ubuntu download page.
<Cheri703> Red_: it's as easy as burning any other cd, and still pretty darn easy to make the usb
<Red_> ok i found it.
<Red_> i guess ill just use the universal installer the DL page has.
<JackyAlcine> UNetbootin?
<Red_> this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<JackyAlcine> That works.
<Red_> so should i go with the external HD or a CD?
<JackyAlcine> CD.
<Red_> faster?
<JackyAlcine> Not necessarily, you won't be able to install Ubuntu to the HDD if it's loaded OFF OF the HDD.
<JackyAlcine> Where are you trying to install the system itself to? Not the download. The computer or the external drive?
<Red_> I guess if rather put it on the external because it hads more memory, but the internal has plenty, so it would work.
<JackyAlcine> Lol, well, regardless, you should install the Installation Media to a disc, for easy storage.
<JackyAlcine> and just in case something happens to go astray.
<Red_> ok so download it to the disk then, and then pick what i want to install it to. acually, i think I'll go with internal. i dont want to be dangling a spining HD on a cable while im in school.
<Red_> oh, and 32 or 64 bit?
<Red_> i haven't upgraded RAM or anything.
<JackyAlcine> Hold on.
<aveilleux> Red_: 64-bit would work on your system.
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, aveilleux got to it before me.
 * JackyAlcine throws a fit.
<hobgoblin> throw a spanner - more fun that way
 * aveilleux calms JackyAlcine down D:
<Red_> i know but is one still better than the other? ive seen a lot of conflicting threads.
<aveilleux> Red_: FAPP, no. 64-bit is the way to go if you plan on upgrading your RAM past 4GB, though. It can't really hurt, unless you do some royal hacking.
<JackyAlcine> It's not a matter of one being better; it's just that running 10.10 x86 (32-bit) on a 64-bit doesn't work, or at least, that happened to me.
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> For All Practical Purposes
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: That shouldn't happen; x86_64 and AMD64 have 32-bit compatibility modes.
<M0hi> Hola hobgoblin o/
<Red_> well i dont plan on upgrading anytime soon. but ill still go with 64 bit.
<hobgoblin> 32 on a 64 bit worked/works fine for me here
<hobgoblin> hi M0hi
<JackyAlcine> Perhaps it's because I installed it on a 32-bit system onto an external drive and then plugged it into a 64-bit system?
 * JackyAlcine 'that's what i did'
<hobgoblin> Red_: not sure if it's been mentioned - but you 'might' have issues getting flash to work on 64 bit - I gave up and went back to 32bit
<aveilleux> JackyAlcine: That still shouldn't break it, unless /proc didn't update properly
<M0hi> hobgoblin, I am not well today :"{ cold and fever. cant even talk =[
<hobgoblin> M0hi: then cya later ...
<aveilleux> hobgoblin, Red_: I didn't, actually. Running it on a Macbook 3,1, Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<yofel> hobgoblin, Red_: flash works fine here on 64bit, it's much better now than it was in the past
<M0hi> hobgoblin, o/ cya soon
<Red_> sweet. i think i know what ive got to do then. thanks!
<hobgoblin> aveilleux: yofel - not saying it doesn't work - not working for me though :) - always best to let people know there could be issues - we all know nothing is perfect
<JackyAlcine> except for ubuntu, hobgoblin!
<yofel> JackyAlcine: not really
<yofel> hobgoblin: agreed
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: oh dear a zealot :(  ... :)
<JackyAlcine> lol :D
<Red_> well ill try it tommoeoq and let you know how it goes.
<hobgoblin> good luck then Red_
<JackyAlcine> Good luck, Red_
<Red_> thanks. need to get some sleep. what time is it where you are?
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: so on your perfect ubuntu does alsamixer work all the way down to 0 - mine cuts all sound at approximately 28%
<JackyAlcine> Not sure; haven't ever dropped it below 45%
<JackyAlcine> But I use pulseaudio..
<hobgoblin> there is a bug somewhere and like all good ubuntu lp bug's I suspect it's being ignored lol - but my /auncghpad search fu is poor
<hobgoblin> so do I - try and drop volume low and see if it cuts out - please - I am serious
 * JackyAlcine shakes his head in disgust.
<JackyAlcine> I never noticed that..
<hobgoblin> you too then
<JackyAlcine> You think it might be a range misconfiguration?
<hobgoblin> and now for the laugh - it works in windows ...
<hobgoblin> he he he he
<hobgoblin> no idea - but it gets annoying when I'm trying not to wake the little one up
<Red_> cya latter. if i see you guys again ill let you know how it goes, but as im not online at 2 A.M like....ever, that probably wont be soon.
<JackyAlcine> Kkay, Red_
<JackyAlcine> Good luck :D
<Red_> thx.
<JackyAlcine> C++ is fun.
<hobgoblin> I'm not learning that to fix sound ...
<JackyAlcine> lol
<hobgoblin> If I ever find the bug again I'll let you know :) of course I might just report it as a bug and let someone else find the duplicate :D
<JackyAlcine> lol right?
<JackyAlcine> but I think there's an easy patch; I know people who work in the community staff; I'll mention this to them.
<hobgoblin> get them to make launchpad searching easier ;)
<JackyAlcine> The update to launchpad should have brought that about?
<JackyAlcine> Launchpad's incredibly huge...
<hobgoblin> I know - perhaps they should just delete all the bugs they are ignoring forever
<hobgoblin> anyway - I'm just going to report it I think
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: if you want to 'me too' the bug it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/695605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695605 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "No sound when volume reduced to about 20% (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hobgoblin> only thing I found was a thread on the mint forum - I'll be adding the bug there once I have an account there
<JackyAlcine> thanks ubot2
 * hobgoblin annoys linux mint forum with the bug too 
<hobgoblin> o/
<JackyAlcine> o/
 * hobgoblin pokes nit-wit to see if he's a bear 
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, i'm hibernating
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: so would I ... I got your PM and ping on here as I was shutting down for the day :(
<hobgoblin> the other day that was
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, sorry to bother you with that I'm sure they got it together
<hobgoblin> not a bother - if I Was here I'd have had a head start :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, i think its time to crash here.:)
<hobgoblin> I suspect so ... night time over the pond - I know because the cafe is quiet :D
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, is the cafe infested with the UK users .;)
<hobgoblin> usually it goes failry quiet during my day :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, not that there is anything wrong with that. I click on stuff if the header is appealing but mainly just lurk the main board.
<hobgoblin> I tend to put in a bit of a shift in there then leave it well alone
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, it seems to be running smooth altogether really, with the staff and all, large user base and faster response and fixes in many areas then you can get from vendors. Lots of stuff the computer vendors wouldn't touch .
<hobgoblin> I find that it cycles - we are midway between releases - it all slows down then speeds up again twice a year
<Lehel> hi
<Lehel> could someone help me i'm new to ubuntu and i made some mistake
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, that makes sense,
<nit-wit> see you all soon :)
<hobgoblin> !ask | Lehel
<ubot2> Lehel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lehel> iduall booted ubuntu 10.10 alongside with, xp, and it worked fine
<Lehel> i wanted to partition in xp ith partition magic and found some error  "Init failed:  i clicked to fix it, and now when i en ter in ubuntu the gpartition says that the whole disk is unallocated
<Lehel> so now under ubuntu cannot access any of my net devices (wireless or wired)
<Lehel> the problem is that the gpartition or device manager sees that the whole disk is unallocated and cannot acces the net
<Lehel> currently i'm on my xp
<hobgoblin> I suspect that you fixed the partition table in XP, not something I've looked at - try using testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Testdisk
<Lehel> thanks hobgoblin, will try it
<hobgoblin> be very careful whatever you do
<Lehel> and yes i messed up with partition magic under xp
<Lehel> under xp everything is there, the problem is under ubuntu cause it doesn't recognize correctly the disk
<yofel> Lehel: that's your primary HDD?
<Lehel> 1 HDD with 3 partitions
<Lehel> and xp boots just fines, every data is there, only ubuntu recognize it as the whole hard is unallocated
<hobgoblin> is this a reall dual boot or wubi
<Lehel> real boot
<yofel> Lehel: can you pastebint what 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' gives you?
<Lehel> the problem started when i tried to re partition under xp with partition magic
<Lehel> ok will need to log off and enter the ubuntu, currently i'm on xp
<lehel> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<lehel> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<lehel> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<lehel> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lehel> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<lehel> Disk identifier: 0xf5544826
<lehel>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<lehel> /dev/sda1   *           1        3823    30708216    7  HPFS/NTFS
<lehel> /dev/sda2            5098       19457   115346669+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<lehel> /dev/sda3            3823        5097    10234964+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<lehel> /dev/sda5            5098       17037    95908018+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<lehel> /dev/sda6           17037       19351    18587648   83  Linux
<lehel> /dev/sda7           19351       19458      855040   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<yofel> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> lehel: then it's a problem on the gparted side though, since the system recognizes the disk fine as you see
<lehel> yofel: ok will try to make a screenshot
<lehel> http://imagebin.org/130198
<lehel> yofel: after i entered the ubuntu safe mode, and clicked on recover now my enternet devices are working, the wireless as well
<lehel> the only problem is that it recognize as unallocated and  cannot merge the 10 GB partition into the 90GB
<yofel> I fear I'm out of ideas here..
<lehel> http://imagebin.org/130201
<lehel> yofel also the disk utility shows me that is unallocated
<lehel> i left the 10 GB partition before installing Ubuntu, I hoped it will put there, but it didn't so now i dunno what to do with that 10GB, also under xp with Partition magic cannot merge it, it just hang out without doing anything
<yofel> hm, I wonder if it's confused by the weird partition sequence: sda1 | sda3 | sda2 | sda5 | sda6 | sda7, I wonder if partition magic caused that
<lehel> most likely partition magic caused that, cause before  recognized it
<hobgoblin> I'd say sda2 and sda7 - sda2 is the extended - ends on 19457 - sda7 is swap - starts inside extended - ends outide it
<yofel> hobgoblin: yeah, but why did it reorder sda2 and sda3? (look at the cylinder values)
<hobgoblin> mines like that
<lehel> on sda1 is the xp, on sda2 is nothing i hoped it will be the linux, and the sd3 is the extended, sd5 my data, sd6 ubunt and sd7 swap
<lehel> i have no idea about the values
<lehel> thanks for your time, i appreciate it
<lehel> what would you recommend me?
<hobgoblin> not looking like there's anyone here that can help you fix the partition table at the moment - hang about, try #ubuntu - though I suspect as soon as you mention partition magic you'll get moaned at or post on the forums
<hobgoblin> lehel: ^^
<lehel> partition magic cannot handle the ext4 type, and with linux i'm just getting used too
<lehel> will try later, thanx again
<BISMAY> ChanServ:hi
<BISMAY> collinp:hii
<sogepp> somebody here?
<M0hi> sogepp, yes
<sogepp> sigh, i thought i'm the only one here
<M0hi> We all are here =]
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<^AndreA^> Hi everybody
<^AndreA^> I'm setting up a new laptop with Ubuntu but, unfortunately, the audio is not working out of the box.
<^AndreA^> On the HP site they say my sound/audio system is: "Altec Lansing speakers".
<^AndreA^> Anyone has dealt with it before and can give me a clue on what needs to be done?
<^AndreA^> The funny thing (for me) is that from the headphones I can hear the sound properly but from the speakers there is no sound at all...
<JoeMaverickSett> ^AndreA^: did you check on the Panel (click it) > Sound Preferences > Output tab > and check if your Connector is choosen as Analog Microphone or Speaker?
<^AndreA^> there are two possibilities for the output  audio tab:
<^AndreA^> 1) internal audio analog stereo
<^AndreA^> 2) manhattan HDMI Audio
<M0hi> you sure that the sound is not muted?
<^AndreA^> I am
<^AndreA^> unfortunately I am...
<JoeMaverickSett> ^AndreA^: choose Internal?
<^AndreA^> that's the selected one... no luck
<JoeMaverickSett> how about the connector option?
<JoeMaverickSett> if there is one, in output tab.
<^AndreA^> oh, ok... I was looking for it... there isn't...
<JoeMaverickSett> ^AndreA^: could you also check the Hardware tab?
<JoeMaverickSett> try altering the hardware and profile, under hardware tab.
<^AndreA^> in the hardware tab there are two options:
<^AndreA^> 1) internal audio
<^AndreA^> 2) Manhattan HDMI etc....
<^AndreA^> internal is selected...
<^AndreA^> also, the profile can be:
<IAmNotThatGuy> ^AndreA^, you updated your machine once?
<^AndreA^> off, analog stereo input, analog stereo output, analog stereo duplex... (duplex is selected)
<IAmNotThatGuy> system-> Administration -> update manager
<^AndreA^> it's all up to date...
<^AndreA^> it's all quite frustrating!
<^AndreA^> btw guys, thanks for your help...
<JoeMaverickSett> ^AndreA^: hold on, i'll give you a link.
<JoeMaverickSett> for sound troubleshooting.
<^AndreA^> i was already trouble shooting the sound on the ubuntu site...
<JoeMaverickSett> ^AndreA^: is it this one? --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<^AndreA^> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> ah, okie.
<^AndreA^> I run the ALSA information script and got 2k lines of info...
<^AndreA^> LOL
<^AndreA^> if anyone is able to read it properly would be very helpful...
<^AndreA^> the only thing strange for me is that the driver version is: 1.0.21 while the library/utilities version is 1.0.22...
<^AndreA^> not sure if that matters though...
<Red___> Hello. can you download Ubuntu to a DVD+R disk?
<hobgoblin> you can burn it that indeed
<Red___> oh hey you're still  on! thanks.
<Red___> I'm hoping to get it at least downloaded today. maybe even get my HD partitioned.
<Red___> why am i on a London, England sever? I'm in Florida!
<hobgoblin> goodluck then Red___
<shahan> Hello ALL :)
<JackyAlcine> Morning, shahan
<shahan> JackyAlcine: night there :)
<Red___> is there a good aritcle on how to partition the HD for a dual boot of windowss7 and Unbuntu?
<JackyAlcine> Yup; on the Ubuntu help site; let me get that link for you.
<JackyAlcine> Wait.
<JackyAlcine> Did you already install Windows or is Ubuntu your first operating system?
<Red___> thanks. that site is awesome but its freakin huge
<shahan> I am facing a serius problem there for getting connecion on my MAVERICK http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10296952#post10296952
<Red___> yes, windows came on it.
<JackyAlcine> So, you installed Ubuntu second, I understand, Red___
<Red___> i haven't even started installin git though. im hoping to at least create the disk today.
<JackyAlcine> Oh, okay, well, when you do, you'll need to download a few more packages that will allow you to multiboot with Windows and Ubuntu with ease.
<JackyAlcine> And shahan, from your post, your DNS servers look irregular..
<Red___> hey i gtg. ill be back on in in maybe an hour though.
<shahan> JackyAlcine: I dont know... but my internet is doing good on Windows XP
<hobgoblin> shahan - start another new thread on the forum - even if it is yours I'm closing it now.
<shahan> hobgoblin: why?
<JackyAlcine> Yeah, hobgoblin'll get it noticed that way, shahan.
<JackyAlcine> Like people notice the more recent threads.
<shahan> hobgoblin: ok
<shahan> I am opening a new thread
<JackyAlcine> Have you tried running a LiveCD/LiveUSB, shahan?
 * JackyAlcine shakes his head and says, "Instead of doing homework, he's helping Ubuntueers"
<shahan> JackyAlcine: ya
<JackyAlcine> Were you able to connect in the live system?
<shahan> hobgoblin: are you going to open a new thread?
<Red___> hey.
<Red___> so how many disks do i need to put ubuntu on? im usig dvd+r disks.
<Red___> oh and what are the extra packages i need to put on the disk to allow dual boot?
<ShootEmUp> there are none
<Red___> i hate conflicting arguments...
<JackyAlcine> Lol, Red___ you could have used a CD for it, the normal desktop install is 693 MB.
<ShootEmUp> I'm dual booting, and I did not need extra packages
<Red___> oh ok i thought you said i would need some others.
<JackyAlcine> GRUB doesn't come standard with Ubuntu, ShootEmUp.
<ShootEmUp> nope, just the install CD
<ShootEmUp> grub2 comes with it
<Red___> ok im going to go grab a blank disk now.
<ShootEmUp> JackyAlcine, grub comes with it, without grub ubuntu can't boot
<JackyAlcine> ShootEmUp: it installs GRUB onto your system, but not the configuration packages. If Ubuntu is installed AFTER Windows, a bit more reconfiguration will be required.
<ShootEmUp> Installing Ubuntu AFTER windows is the easyist way to do it
<ShootEmUp> grub will automaticly find windows
<Red___> and grub is what allows it to dual boot?
<ShootEmUp> if using 9.10 or sooner, its grub2 witch will find windows automaticly
<ShootEmUp> Red___ yes
<Red___> ok awesome. brb.
<ShootEmUp> that was qwick
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, end of life for 9.10 is in april 2011
<Red___> i opened the log in screen in a nother window and entered the log in info before i closed the last one.
<ShootEmUp> I know, I was saying if using anything newer than 9.10 the bootloader is grub2
<Red___> ok so if i follow this to the letter, will i be ok? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ShootEmUp> let me look
<ShootEmUp> yes you will be
<Red___> ok thanks. starting it now.
<ShootEmUp> just do the side by side install, ubuntu already knows how to work with windows
<ShootEmUp> DO NOT clear your entire disk
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, I don't think there is a side by side that is trustworthy in 10.10
<ShootEmUp> yes there is
<Red___> ok. how come the "show me how" thing doesn't mention windows 7?
<ShootEmUp> do not question me, I dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 and Vista. I know what I'm doing
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, I think it is but new users are overwriting their windows
<ShootEmUp> Red___, just follow the steps for vista
<Red___> ok got it.
<yofel> Red___: will still work, I dual boot maverick and win7 here, works fine
<ShootEmUp> thank you
<ShootEmUp> I needed someone to back me up
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, I fix the mistakes everyday that are caused by borked side by sides. A person needs to resize the Windows first make sure it is working then install
<JackyAlcine> I actually am running Windows 7 and Maverick as well.
<Red___> this is the burn software i need? http://infrarecorder.org/?page_id=5
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, shut up please, It's fine, I've done it
<ShootEmUp> Red___ any burner will do, ever windows 7 built in one
<ShootEmUp> *even
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, first that is improper etiquette to say that, you are the only person in the world who dual boots
<Red___> sorry for all the questions. this is my first foray into more advanced stuff and i dont want to brick my pc.
<ShootEmUp> It's not your fault
<Red___> oh so i dont need it, i can just use the winows 7 one?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<yofel> nit-wit: as a matter of fact, 2 other persons (including me) have said they dual boot...
<nit-wit> Red___, be very careful this is some advice that is haphazard
<Red___> what?
<ShootEmUp> Red___, iginore nit-wit
<Red___> ok. i figured i probably should.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, do you have a windows 7 install or recovery disk?
<nit-wit> yofel, yes I have W7 maverick linux mint 10 and Natty on one HD
<Red___> its backed up to an external hd.
<ShootEmUp> I would recomend one of thouse
<ShootEmUp> okay, everything or just pesonal data?
<Red___> whole computer.
<ShootEmUp> okay, that will work
<Red___> but creating the disk doesn't have any risk does it?
<ShootEmUp> nope
<Red___> kk.
<ShootEmUp> Installing has some risk like if you lose power during install
<Red___> ok ill make sure that wont happen.
<ShootEmUp> good
<hobgoblin> ShootEmUp: STOP telling people to be quiet, YOU are not the only person in the world to have dual booted - or are you going to stay here 24/7 waiting for Red___  to return justy in case they have issues
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, thank you this is some haphazard advice at best
<ShootEmUp> hobgoblin, I understand, BUT he was talking over the top of me wile I was trying to help someone
<Red___> why is my name red___? does red raven not fit or something?
<ShootEmUp> hobgoblin, I'm sorry for telling him to shut up
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, I'm sorry
<hobgoblin> Red___: red raven might be a nick already - or it's the space
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, not a problem, if you notice we all work together here
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, okay, but you have to understand that I know what I'm talking about
<Red___> ok. do im downloading the x64 bit version of Infa Recorder. figured it would be better to just follow the instructions.
<ShootEmUp> insted of destroying my credibility
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, you are not sorry,
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, yes I am
<hobgoblin> Red___: hang on a moment - I'm going to read the backlog
<hobgoblin> ShootEmUp nit-wit - both pack it in please
<ShootEmUp> okay, I'm sorry and It wan't happen again
<Red___> whats he looking for in the back log?
<ShootEmUp> our little argument
<Red___> oh ok lol.
<ShootEmUp> don't worry, It doesn't involve you
<Red___> an error came up that said infa recorder wasn't a valid installer.
<Red___> should i have hit save and not run?
<Red___> ok hiting save worked.
<hobgoblin> Red___: you need to be aware that people watch other people and if someone shouts then it is useful and good to look at what has been said. Especially if you are new to linux - you would not know good info from bad.
<Red___> thanks. ive looked at the back log once already, so im glad i know how to use it. infa recorder is almost done btw.
<hobgoblin> that was quick - did you burn slow or as fast as you could?
<hobgoblin> also have you checked the md5sum for the  download yet or did you get it from a torrent?
<Red___> i meant its almost done installing infa recorder.
<Red___> k its done now.
<hobgoblin> aah k - before you burn did you check the download?
<hobgoblin> Red___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<Red___> wait, wtf? i deleted the installer and now infa is gone.
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ShootEmUp> Red___, right click on the ISO and select "Burn Disk Image", once you done checking the MD5 hash
<ShootEmUp> it will burn the disk using win7 built in iso burner
<nUboon2Age> i just want to give props to hobgoblin who's helped me out several times with difficult issues.  Rock on hobgoblin!
<hobgoblin> lol
<nUboon2Age> Merry (day 6 of 12) Christmas everyone!
<ShootEmUp> !cookie | hobgoblin
<ubot2> hobgoblin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ShootEmUp> thanks for helping hobgoblin
<Red___> ...ok im sorrry but what is MD5SUM?
<hobgoblin> it's a way to check that the download you have is good - no point in burning it without making sure :)
<Red___> ok so do i have to DL MD5SUM?
<hobgoblin> Red___: to be frank - if I'm helping someone with an install issue I stop if they've not checked :D
<ShootEmUp> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ShootEmUp> this might help
<hobgoblin> Red___: gave you a link to the win section of that page a few lines up
<Red___> ok thx.
<ShootEmUp> wrong link, try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Windows
<hobgoblin> which is the same link lol
<ShootEmUp> crap, it screwed up on me
<hobgoblin> Red___: there's a link to the md5 hashes above as well
<hobgoblin> mine works :)
<ShootEmUp> just scroll down to the windows part
<Red___> ok.
<ShootEmUp> to the part that says "MD5SUM on Windows"
<Red___> im at that now. i read the opening so i semi-know what it is and why its important.
<JackyAlcine> Guys, I need clarification; what's the different between a shared library and a static library?
<ShootEmUp> Red___, it checks to see if it is curropt or not
<Red___> ok i read it. i went to the download site. its winMD5SUM right?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: might help http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LibraryArchives-StaticAndDynamic.html
<Red___> k im running the .exe file now.
<JackyAlcine> thanks in advance hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> http://bhagwat-masalkar.blogspot.com/2009/03/difference-between-static-and-shared.html
<hobgoblin> as well JackyAlcine
<Red___> k the DL is done.
<Red___> it said it might not have installed correclty.
<ShootEmUp> Windows does that, you can try to install again with recomended settings
<Red___> ok ill choose that one then.
<ShootEmUp> It can't hurt
<Red___> oh i clicked "add desktop icon". could that have been the default setting it didn't like?
<ShootEmUp> no, everything wants desktop icon
<ShootEmUp> it doesn't effect program perfomnce
<Red___> it is unchecked though. i had to check it on my own, so i think that might have been the "non-default" setting.
<Red___>  oh i know it doesn't affect it. its probably windows just being finicky again.
<ShootEmUp> mabye, 9 times out of 10 that diolog is wrong anyway
<Red___> ok thx.
<ShootEmUp> and my spelling is off today
<ShootEmUp> I need a spell checker
<Red___> ok i opened md5sum. now what?
<ShootEmUp> go to the place where you downloaded the ubuntu ISO
<Red___> this? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sogepp> is it true that, after we burn the iso file into cd/dvd the md5 won't be the same as iso one?
<ShootEmUp> Red___, go to the folder you downloaded the ISO to
<ShootEmUp> if you have not downloaded the ISO yet, download it
<Red___> yah, and this is the ISO, right? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ShootEmUp> yup
<Red___> ok. im going to follow the instructions there and DL the ISO now.
<ShootEmUp> okay
<Red___> ok so it says to use infra and clikc write image, and then pick the ubuntu image i want. but i dont understand, its letting me pick from files on my pc. i dont have any cd image to use! or does it want me to pick the black CD in the F (CD) drive?
<Red___> *blank
<ShootEmUp> Red___, right click and select "Burn disc image"
<sogepp> is it true that, after we burn the iso file into cd/dvd the md5 won't be the same as iso one?
<ShootEmUp> it should be
<ShootEmUp> It should be the same
<Red___> on the F drive?
<deejoe> it's a bit tricky to check it, though
<ShootEmUp> Red___, yes
<deejoe> the md5 sum from the optical media, that is
<Red___> thx. sorry for all the stupid questions. it's just so much to take in.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, there is no such thing as a stupid question
<Red___> "no files to burn"
<ShootEmUp> ?
<ShootEmUp> did you finsh downloading the ISO
<Red___> thas? http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<ShootEmUp> no you should use win7 built in ISO burner
<ShootEmUp> go to the folder that the ISO is in
<ShootEmUp> tell me when your there
<Red___> well i haven't DLd it.
<ShootEmUp> well download the ISO
<Red___> ok but where is it? it wasn't in the instructions.
<ShootEmUp> I'll find you a direct link
<Red___> thx.
<ShootEmUp> you want 32bit or 64bit?
<Red___> 64bit
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ShootEmUp> download that file
<ShootEmUp> click "Save" when it asks
<Red___> ok its going to my desktop now. thanks for answering all my newbie questions.i dont think ive done anything that i haven't asked three questions about first.
<ShootEmUp> no problem
<Red___> loooks like ive got some down time. ETA: 15 minutes for the DL.
<ShootEmUp> yup, that happens
<Red___> k ill let you know when its done. do you just typ someone's name to make it beep?
<ShootEmUp> yeah, but I'm gonna be going soon
<Red___> alreight then. i might have to soon as well.
<ShootEmUp> I'll stay on for a little wile longer, but I will still have to go soon
<Red___> ok. im sure i can  make some progress from the back logs.
<hobgoblin> there are lots of people here who have installed and dual/triple/quad booted
<ShootEmUp> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download, just follow the steps here
<Red___> awesome. yah my eventual goal is to have a tripple boot with Win7, OSx, and Ubuntu.
<Red___> i have had that in my other tab this whole time.
<hobgoblin> Red___: I have 4 OSs on here atm
<Red___> .....wow. all linux distros?
<hobgoblin> and of you need a hand ping - I'm kicking about for another few hours
<hobgoblin> actually I forgot there's an XP on here as well
<hobgoblin> so 5
<Red___> kk cool.
<Red___> jeez. only three days ago i thought i knew a lot about computers. then i got interested in linux.
<ShootEmUp> linux is very good
<hobgoblin> for most things
<ShootEmUp> It can be anything you want it to be
<ShootEmUp> most of the time
<Red___> yah but you need to know the language. as of now i know som HTML and an etreamly minimal amount of C++, neither of which will help my in Linux.
<hobgoblin> I have no knwoledge whatsoever of any voodoo - never needed it
<Red___> is that what linux uses?
<hobgoblin> no idea - all voodoo to me Red___
<Red___> then how do you edit linux without knowing the code?
<hobgoblin> why do you think you need to edit it? you might need to edit configuration files - text editor does that fine
<hobgoblin> I think you are misunderstanding what you are installing :)
<Red___> i know that its an open source OS with the idea that you can change it to your need. but i dont understand how you edit or create your own applications then if you dont use a language.
<ShootEmUp> C++ can be used to make ubuntu apps
<Red___> i mean isn't that what the source code is? a language?
<ShootEmUp> I don't use it, but I know it can
<Red___> ok, hold this discusion. the ISO is done.
<Red___> do i need to run it through MD5SUM now?
<UndiFineD> it is recommended
<Red___> ok.
<webjocky> not a complete n00b, but I haven't advanced enough to not be called a n00b either. I've done my fair share of google query's for help on this and after spending more than 5 hours, I'm still where I started. Like many, I come from a Micro$hit background. My Server 2008 R2 went down yesterday. I'm moving to Ubuntu Desktop 10.04. Installed just fine, upon taking the install disc out &
<webjocky> rebooting, I get nothing but a black screen with blinking cursor in the upper-left. I'll be more than happy to go over the troubleshooting steps I've already taken with anyone interested in helping me adopt a new OS - I'm determined!
<Red___> ok so i opened the ubuntu file in MD5SUM, but what do i put in the compare section?
<Red___> or do i just hit "calculate"?
<UndiFineD> the same md5sum found alongside where you downloaded the cd from
<JackyAlcine> webjocky: Try running the LiveCD from the install disc of Ubuntu
<Red___> I haven't downloaded anything to the blank cd yet.
<ShootEmUp> 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410
<UndiFineD> Red___: where did you download from ?
<ShootEmUp> thats the 64bit MD5HASH
<UndiFineD> thanks ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> if its the same your download is vaild
<Red___> ok it came up automatically. its the same. so thats it the?
<Red___> then*
<UndiFineD> yes
<ShootEmUp> yup
<UndiFineD> ready to burn
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: If you're interested in helping, as I stated, I'll be glad to go over the troubleshooting steps i've already partaken in. I've already booted to a Live CD & it works great. Making me think Grub2 is the issue. I've removed the "quiet splash" from the grub file as per serveral tutorials, but when attempting to "sudo update-grub" it fails.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, just right click on the ISO and select "Burn Disk Image"
<Red___> YAY! finally, i might actually get some progress done today.
<JackyAlcine> That'll happen in the LiveCD, webjocky. I haven't figured how to get that working myself, a LiveCD-update.
<webjocky> grats Red___
<Red___> um, there is no burn to disk option. and i do have Infra.
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: I figured that was the case..
<UndiFineD> !grub
<ShootEmUp> Red___, okay
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<UndiFineD> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JackyAlcine> !burg
<ubot2> Factoid 'burg' not found
<UndiFineD> heh
<JackyAlcine> nooo, wtf? lol
<webjocky> !burg = .sdrawno cimraK rof 2burg! eeS - otwoHburG/ytinummoc/moc.utnubu.pleh//:sptth :sot-woh BURG - burGerotseR/ytinummoc/moc.utnubu.pleh//:sptth eeS ?swodniW gnillatsni retfa BURG tsoL .(cimraK) 01.9 erofeb sesaeler utnubU rof reganam toob tluafed eht si burg
<ubot2> webjocky: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<webjocky> oh well.
<Red___> so, what do i do then?
<JackyAlcine> lol, is that in reverse?
<webjocky> yup ;)
<ShootEmUp> Red___, follow steps here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<JackyAlcine> But yeah; have you tried installing a second copy of Ubuntu onto your system?
<webjocky> I first tried 10.04 Server - same problem. Then I moved to 10.04 Desktop - no dice.
<Red___> ok so i need ISO recorder?
<webjocky> After much reading, I've decided to go with Desktop in the end.
<webjocky> yes, ISO Recorder is a MUST have for any Micro$hit install. :)
<Red___> ok ill get that then.
<JackyAlcine> Mhm, what's your computer make and model?
<ShootEmUp> Red___, you can do it that way
<JackyAlcine> And I think that the Windows bootloader is STILL installed on your system, webjocky. Although I don't know how.
<webjocky> Custom build. Intel board: DP55KG, i7 Cpu, 8GB Ram, etc. . . need anything specific?
<webjocky> hmm.. I hadn't thought of that even though I've completely re-partition & formatted (twice)?
<webjocky> It might help to also note that I'm using the on-board hardware RAID 1 for the boot drive.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, you can use any tool that burns CD ISOs
<JackyAlcine> webjocky: x86 or x64?
<webjocky> x64
<Red___> is there one built into windows?
<JackyAlcine> Okay, then I'm a bit confuzzled. Do you have a 4GB+ external drive that you can test install a copy of Ubuntu to?
<ShootEmUp> Red___, in windwos 7 there is
<Red___> ok so i dont need ISO recorder then?
<webjocky> yes - I have a 16GB USB stick.. let me dump the contents somewhere.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, if you right click on the ISO, and click "Burn disk image" it should burn
<webjocky> n/m - i have a 2nd new one (in case the other craps out on me) still in the package, lemme rip 'er open.
<Red___> there is no "burn disk image" buttton.
<Red___> would open with>windows disk image burner work?
<ShootEmUp> when right clicking? try double clicking
<ShootEmUp> double left click and see what happens
<JackyAlcine> If you can get that working; you should be able to reinstall GRUB onto the internal hard drive and get that up and running.
<JackyAlcine> If you haven't tried that already.
 * JackyAlcine remembers the horrible experiments he did to his hard drives..
<Red___> i double right clicked and it opened my DVD movie software. can't i just use windows disk image burner?
<ShootEmUp> you can
<Red___> ok thx.
<ShootEmUp> sorry, didn't know you had that installed
<JackyAlcine> ShootEmUp: it comes standard with Windows 7
<ShootEmUp> ohh ok, I have vista
<ShootEmUp> I knew some ISO burner was in there
<Red___> it came with it. but when my dvd movie software opened, it asek me if it wanted to burn to the DVD. so should i go with Winows 7 or cyberlink power2go?
<ShootEmUp> either will do
<Red___> ok ill just go with windows then.
<ShootEmUp> I like cyberlink
<ShootEmUp> but windows is good to
<Red___> verify disk after burning?
<hobgoblin> doesn't really matter what you use - as long as you burn as an image
<ShootEmUp> you can, but it will take awile
<ShootEmUp> you might as well not
<webjocky> might help prevent future troubleshooting - better to take an extra 3-5 min now than 3-5 hours later :)
<hobgoblin> either verify then or you can check the disk from the cd boot menu
<Red___> ok. i didnt check it then. the burning has begun.
<hobgoblin> webjocky: absolutely
<webjocky> hobgoblin's check from cd boot menu is the way to go then
<Red___> this is probably the hottest my pc has ever run!
<hobgoblin> Red___: when you boot with the cd and see a pic of a keyboard at the bottom - hit any key, should get a menu - verify cd is on there
 * webjocky hates finding out he missed something so retarded 5 hours after troubleshooting...
<Red___> ok well i got a while before that happens.
<hobgoblin> webjocky: I get all funny about heloing people with install issues until I know they've checked the md5sum and the disk - they can waste their time if they want - not mine :D
<Red___> oh wait its almost done.
<ShootEmUp> It should burn fast
<webjocky> hehe - you've done this before...
<Red___> yah it does.
<Red___> webjocky, if that was @me i hope it was sarcasm.
<Red___> DONE!
<webjocky> Red__: nope was @hobgoblin - I'm not an @ss ;)
<ShootEmUp> okay, reboot with the disk in. also you might want to get on the IRC from another computer
<webjocky> I know how frustrating troubleshooting can get - no time for making enemies.
<hobgoblin> lol
<Red___> ok i odnt have one open but if i need it i can. Firefox ocome with it so i can just use that once i get it up right?
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: so "Install side by side" ?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<ShootEmUp> Red___, good luck
<Red___> thats the one where i can try it without installing it right?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<JackyAlcine> Well. not to the hard drive, but to your flashdrive, webjocky..
<webjocky> right.
<ShootEmUp> Red___, just hit try without installing, and then come back to the IRC
<ShootEmUp> via Firefox or Xchat
<Red___> ok. last thing. when i get to the boot menu, i need to do the verify thing right? jsut to double check that its perfect?
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> any key when there's a keyboard pic on the screen
<Red___> ok then. ill try and get onto the chat again when i get into the side by side mode. if not ill come back on Win7.
<Red___> see you on the other side.
<hobgoblin> mmm - do they know they can get online during the install?
<JackyAlcine> hobgoblin: is that what that was for? lol.
<JackyAlcine> the keyboard and person symbol.
<webjocky> yup - I figured that out by mistake after trying to get this to work lol
<hobgoblin> JackyAlcine: yea - lets you see the menu
<webjocky> ^^keyboard & person symbol thingy
<hobgoblin> ShootEmUp: do you know if anyone has checked out the current partitions on red's system?
<ShootEmUp> no I don't know
<ShootEmUp> I gotta go
 * hobgoblin waits for it to have 4 primaries and it all go wrong then 
<ShootEmUp> can someone tell red___ bye for me
<webjocky> sure thing
<ShootEmUp> bye everyone
<webjocky> later
 * webjocky is usually late.
 * webjocky hides
<grizzlyattack> Is there any software available dealing with power management for 10.10?
<JackyAlcine> Not that I know of off the top of my Tomboy list, no..
 * webjocky thinks someone should update the "update-grub" script to accept a parameter for specifying the grub to update - so it would work from a Live CD...
<webjocky> he left already - too impatient I guess.
<webjocky> welcome back Red__
<webjocky> ShootEmUp had to go, said bye.
<JackyAlcine> Hey, Red__
<JackyAlcine> And webjocky, I was looking into that, any issue I had with Ubuntu, I've scratched on a Tomboy notebook called bugs and worked on it..
<webjocky> nifty
<Red_> hey... so mixed results. my PC isn't fried, but when i chose to boot off the disk from the boot menu, it bought up a blank screen.
 * webjocky cringes @ the blank screen of doom!
<JackyAlcine> Try booting from USB.
<JackyAlcine> Hold on...
<Red_> its on a disk though.
<JackyAlcine> are you using nVidia as a graphics card?
<JackyAlcine> My bad, Red__ i was speaking to webjocky.
<JackyAlcine> Power down your system and boot from disc, Red__
<Red_> oh ok i was freaking out there for a minute,
<JackyAlcine> lol, no problem.
<Red_> thats what i just did.
<JackyAlcine> So you've already installed Ubuntu?
<Red_> its on a disk. i was trying side by side before the install.
<holstein> hey kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> i saw your ping the other day
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: you know, I forgot all about that nVidia/Linux driver problem thing.... as a matter of fact, I am.
<holstein> but ive been mostly away
<kristian-aalborg> it's no problem
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: did you get sorted?
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<holstein> :/
<JackyAlcine> Lol!!! webjocky, that MIGHT be the issue; try the rescue version of Ubuntu.
<Red_> BRB.
<JackyAlcine> And Red__, did you INSTALL it yet or have you burned a disc?
<webjocky> theres a rescue version?
<kristian-aalborg> the video and the sound card get the same irq on default boot... but fixing it with a boot flag changes nothing
<JackyAlcine> Yes, well, a fail-safe.
<nit-wit> boot the cd hold down the shift hit f6 click nomodeset ctrl+x to boot
<kristian-aalborg> I think I'll try to switch sockets for those cards
<JackyAlcine> Unless you removed it upon configured GRUB..
<webjocky> nit-wit: @ me?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i usually try to get my audio devices off by themselves
<holstein> but the IRQ shouldnt cause issues
<holstein> IRQ sharing
<holstein> unless you have a slow-ish box and a lot of things all on one
<kristian-aalborg> what do you mean by "off by themselves"?
<holstein> running JACK
<holstein> for audio
<holstein> ive had issues before iwth xruns
<nit-wit> webjocky, I thought red was trying to boot the cd with a graphic problem
<holstein> with USB devices sharing the same IRQ as audio devices
<webjocky> nit-wit, nope - me.
<holstein> or something like that
<holstein> nit-wit: o/
<JackyAlcine> LOL, Red__'s trying to dualboot Windows.
<JackyAlcine> and webjocky's having an issue with booting Ubuntu.
<kristian-aalborg> I have a desktop with a few years on it... you'd probably call it "slow-ish" by todays standards, but really no reason it should not do sound and video properly
 * webjocky has issue with blank screen & blinky cursor - just remembered running an nVidia card.
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: do you have another machine to test the sound card in?
<holstein> without that HDMI out on the video card
<kristian-aalborg> no
<kristian-aalborg> but, it worked before I reinstalled linux
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you said 9.10?
<holstein> was the last time it worked?
<holstein> maybe you could get a live CD of the last verion it worked with
<holstein> make a note of what is being used
<kristian-aalborg> erm... mint helena, I think
<holstein> and search for a backport
<holstein> hmmm
<nit-wit> JackyAlcine, I am aware of the dual boot with red_
<holstein> i forget what buntu helena would have been based on
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> lunch :)
<holstein> bbl....
<nit-wit> webjocky, are you having a problem or just helping
<kristian-aalborg> see ya, hobgoblin
 * JackyAlcine puts MonoDevelop and Quickly to fullscreen..
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, sorry
<webjocky> nit-wit: a 'lil of both where I can.
<webjocky> but I'm currently working on my problem
<nit-wit> webjocky, whats the problem
<nit-wit> webjocky, cool if it is a boot thing I can probably help
<webjocky> waiting for this USB install to finish so I can attempt your Shift, F6, nomodeset, ctrl+x
<webjocky> sweet - that's exactly my problem
<Red_> hey i g2g brb later.
<webjocky> Live CD works fine, installed to a RAID1 & all I get is a blank screen w/blinking cursor in the top-left - no response except three finger salute.
<nit-wit> webjocky, the shift key gets you the choice menu right away, and the f6 options
<JackyAlcine> Freaking hate segmentation faults...
<webjocky> well, I did the F6 thing & I'm booting (so far). Once it's finished booting, how do I go about figuring out if it booted to my USB drive or my RAID1?
<webjocky> also note, it's still reading from the CD-ROM an aweful lot.
<nit-wit> webjocky, you have booted from the thumb by having it first in the bios?
<webjocky> BIOS boot order is as follows: Optical Drive, RAID1, Others.
<nit-wit> webjocky, I think you booting off the cd
<webjocky> I think so too.
<nit-wit> *your
<webjocky> *you're, but who's counting :)
<nit-wit> webjocky, and thats okay nothing wrong with that:)
<webjocky> I'm thinking it's using the CD to boot to the USB or something as the USB drive's activity light is almost as active as the Optical drive light.
<nit-wit> webjocky, the cd if it is a standard install wont boot to the usb, itself a standard ISO correct, both are right
<webjocky> hmm... now all activity seems to have stopped & I have the ubuntu logo in the center of the screen with five non-animated red 'loading' dots under it.
 * webjocky thinks we should start over.
<nit-wit> webjocky, did you use the check disc at the menu screen
<webjocky> yes. Passed.
<kristian-aalborg> how do I build a kernel on one machine and then move it to another? And does it matter if I'm running different distros?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, you can chroot in a kernel to the second machine I believe, don't know the process though
<webjocky> imho, that sounds like it's a bit out of range for a 'beginners' channel.
<nit-wit> webjocky, do you know the per-session boot menu key prompt
<webjocky> nope.
<nit-wit> webjocky, whats the computer model
<webjocky> custom build.
<nit-wit> webjocky, it may be f12 at power on
<webjocky> oh, you referring to the ... yeah.. I know what you mean now.
<webjocky> what about it?
<nit-wit> webjocky, it is a reliable way of choosing the boot from without going to the bios to change the order
<webjocky> obviously - still searching for your point?
<nit-wit> webjocky, USB
<nit-wit> webjocky, thumb
<webjocky> ok. So we're still trying to boot to USB to further troubleshoot the RAID1?
<nit-wit> webjocky, you booted the cd lets try the thumb the easy way is what  was thinking.
<nit-wit> webjocky, I haven't gotten a picture of the raid problem, and really I'm not familiar with raid.
<webjocky> I don't think there's a problem with the RAID1, the installation seems to find everything OK.. it's most likely the nVidia card messing with things at this point.
<webjocky> But I'm referring to my RAID1 as thats the install I need working in the end.
<nit-wit> webjocky, so a nVidia graphic has left you in some sort of stae which I logged in to late to get.
<webjocky> lol no.
<nit-wit> *state
<webjocky> let me re-paste my inital statement upon joining this chatroom
<nit-wit> webjocky, I give up to be honest no fair description good luck:)
<webjocky> wtf.
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: I've got a Grub menu via USB!
<JackyAlcine> then it's exactly what I thought; the Windows bootloader is still installed on your internal drive.
<JackyAlcine> Go to Ubuntu on the USB..
<webjocky> well crap. I guess I need to "re-"install Grub2?
<JackyAlcine> Yup. :D
<JackyAlcine> you know how to or should I mention it?
<webjocky> nice call btw.. still don't understand how, but neat.
<webjocky> yes, mention it please :)
<JackyAlcine> lol, well you might need to download a few packages.
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get grub grub-pc
<webjocky> k, whatever it takes. And we're talking Grub 2 or just Grub?
<JackyAlcine> sudo apt-get install grub grub-pc
<JackyAlcine> Grub2
<webjocky> cool
<webjocky> all this from the USB?
<JackyAlcine> yup.
<JackyAlcine> then run sudo update-grub /dev/sda1
<JackyAlcine> /dev/sda1 should be the path to your internal hard drive.
<JackyAlcine> it'll scan for installed systems and then exit.
<JackyAlcine> matter of fact, i'll walk you through it.
<JackyAlcine> what's on your screen right now?
<webjocky> ty so much!
<webjocky> I opened terminal & typed "sudo apt-get grub grub-pc" - it returned "E: Invalid operation grub"
<JackyAlcine> lol, i forgot.
<JackyAlcine> its "sudo apt-get install grub grub-pc"
 * JackyAlcine had the same exact issue webjocky had and had to figure this process out himself =/
<webjocky> hmm... now I got: "Some Packages could not be installed.. blah blah" "grub: Conflicts: grub-pc but 1.98-lubuntu9 is to be installed" "grub-pc: Conflits: grub (< 0.97-29ubuntu60 is to be installed" "E: Broken packages"
<JackyAlcine> >_< sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<JackyAlcine> I forgot that GRUB's grub1 and GRUB-PC's grub2
<webjocky> w00t - doin' its thang.
<JackyAlcine> Alright, now run..
<JackyAlcine> sudo update-grub /dev/sda1
<webjocky> working....
<webjocky> done
<JackyAlcine> Alright, now reboot, but do NOT remove the USB.
<JackyAlcine> wait!
<webjocky> hehe, k
<JackyAlcine> show me the output of the console.
<webjocky> anything specific you're looking for? There's an aweful lot here..
<JackyAlcine> yeah, use pastebin.com
<JackyAlcine> I'm curious to see if it picked up the ubuntu install on the internal drive.
 * webjocky wasn't thinking - cut/paste dummy....
<webjocky> http://pastebin.com/4ZbAQNbg
<JackyAlcine> Did you give the USB a name?
<webjocky> as in a Hostname?
<JackyAlcine> no, a drive label.
<webjocky> I chose the defaults on install - so most likely not.
<JackyAlcine> hm. well, this output is not normal at all; did the internal hard drive showed signs of failure?
<webjocky> nope. never has.
<webjocky> It's listed under Places too
<JackyAlcine> That's awkward output; but I don't think it'll stop it from booting.
<JackyAlcine> Okay, now run..
<JackyAlcine> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<JackyAlcine> that should confirm the GRUB2 installation to the bootloader of your hard drive.
<webjocky> I found what my internal RAID1 is showing as...
<webjocky> its:  /dev/mapper/isw_beidhbgedg_ITOS1
<JackyAlcine> That's really odd..
<webjocky> error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd0,1; safety check can't be performed.
<JackyAlcine> try ..
<JackyAlcine> sudo grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_beidhbgedg_IT0S1
<JackyAlcine> hey Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola
<kristian-aalborg> System:    Host mint-lugosi Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Fluxbox CE
<kristian-aalborg> System:    Host mint-lugosi Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Fluxbox CE
<kristian-aalborg> sorry about that... was just checking out those new xchat buttons
<Aisteru> I am having trouble configuring xorg to use the nvidia drivers. I installed the nvidia 96 package, & ran the automatic configuration tool, but the xorg.conf it generated does not work.
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: pastebin updated
<JackyAlcine> where's the link, webjocky? pastebin usually sends you to another, new page when you update it.
<webjocky> oh - didn't notice: http://pastebin.com/2A24eV72
<JackyAlcine> this is weird; your RAID setup might not be supported by GRUB..
<JackyAlcine> what does sudo grub-install /dev/mapper give you?
<webjocky> says: /dev/mapper is not a block device
<JackyAlcine> Yeah; your hard drive's configured in a peculiar manner..
<JackyAlcine> I'm GUESSING it may work on restart, but don't be surprised if you get the screen again..
<webjocky> mmk
<webjocky> JackyAlcine: no dice. same result as when I started. But now that you seem to have pinpointd the issue at hand, I'm trying this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Overwriting%20the%20Master%20Boot%20Record
<JackyAlcine> Alright, I did what I can, webjocky.
<JackyAlcine> Good luck.
<webjocky> much appreciated
<webjocky> thanks
<ShootEmUp> hey is Red___ here?
<ShootEmUp> doesn't look like he's here
<Red_> hey.
<ShootEmUp> Hey
<ShootEmUp> you are Red___, right?
<Red_> yup.
<ShootEmUp> did everything work out for you>
<Red_> so i finished the install disk, but when i tried to boot from it i got a blank screen.
<ShootEmUp> ouch, what video card do you have?
<nit-wit> Red_, run this script and pastebin the generated text file  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Red_> They said it would work: http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02207161&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=4149939&prodTypeId=321957
<Red_> the instructions say to boot into Linux and then DL the scrpit. I can even boot into Linux.
<ShootEmUp> either its your video card, or your boot setup. do what nit-wit said
<Red_> cant*
<Red_> so if its the video card im screwed?
<ShootEmUp> why?
<ShootEmUp> I don't think its the video card
<nit-wit> Red_, could be either the script will knock off a lot of doubt
<Red_> because when i do boot into linux i get a blank screen.
<ShootEmUp> run it from live CD
<ShootEmUp> works that way to
<Red_> um, thats what i do. i hit esc. to enter the boot menu on start up, hit F9 to see boot devices, I select the DVD/CD drive, hit enter, and get the black screen.
<ShootEmUp> ohh ok
<Red_> yahhhhhh...... so i can't even use linux.
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582, this might help
<ShootEmUp> no you could install via the Alternate Install CD
<Red_> Warning: Although I have made an effort to make this guide as accessible as possible, if you are a beginner to Ubuntu then you are not recommended to follow this guide at all. Even if you stick to the safest method outlined, your system may experience difficulties due to the installation of unofficial drivers. Consider yourselves warned .
<sogepp> is it true that, after we burn the iso file into cd/dvd the md5 won't be the same as iso one?
<ShootEmUp> did you ever verify the CD?
<Red_> never saw the keyboard, so no.
<ShootEmUp> could be the CD, looking up ways to verify without booting
<Red_> do i have to access a different menu in the boot menu?
<Red_> ok, so i need to verify then..... how do i do that without seeing the keyboard?
<ShootEmUp> one way would be to make an ISO out of the CD you burned, and then MD5 check that
<nit-wit> Red_, you have a HP they usually have 4 partitions the max allowed on a single HD, can you boot Windows and take a screen shot of the disk manager
<ShootEmUp> but it might be your video card, those give ubuntu problems
<Red_> and if its that, there's nothing i can do?
<sogepp> anyone???
<ShootEmUp> you can do other things, but they are not easy
<nit-wit> I think we are putting the cart before the horse here partitions can be removed and shrunk and graphics drivers can be installed
<nit-wit> sogepp, whats up
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, he can't even boot the live CD
<sogepp> this : is it true that, after we burn the iso file into cd/dvd the md5 won't be the same as iso one?
<Red_> ok so how do i go about varifying the CD?
<ShootEmUp> Red_, I'm not sure
<ShootEmUp> looking it up
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, okay Red__  power on the computer hit the shift and hold it down to get the menu, hit f6 click the nomodeset then crtl+x to boot this is a low graphics mode
<Red_> wont it look super crappy?
<Red_> in the mean time ill make a thread, see if it gets anything.
<ShootEmUp> yes, but it will tell us if its the video card
<nit-wit> sogepp, here is a link that should help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<sogepp> kay
<nit-wit> Red_, the resolution will just be set but this is what has to be done probably. If you get in we should see a look at the partition setup before you do any installing, for protecting the Vista
<Red_> ok. so are you sure those keys will be the same on my laptop?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<ShootEmUp> write his steps down, you don;t want to forget them
<Red_> kk.
<ShootEmUp> Okay, It seams that your video card has driver support in ubuntu, but it still could be that
<Red_> but i would have to DL the driver?
<ShootEmUp> no that I know of
<ShootEmUp> drivers should be built in
<ShootEmUp> but you still want to try what nit-wit suggested
<Red_> ok so its probably varifying then. so if i do get in on low graphics mode, then im good, and all i need is varifying?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<Red_> yah but nit-wit said use shift to get into the menu. i use esc. (thats what it says on start up). so could other keys be wrong too?
<ShootEmUp> nope, It's not trying to get to your BIOS
<ShootEmUp> It's pulling up ubuntu boot options
<Red_> so i should use shift then?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<Red_> ooooooooook then..... ill try it out. be back in a few.
<ShootEmUp> see ya then
<Red_> the menu didn't come up.
<ShootEmUp> :(
<ShootEmUp> I guess its the CD
<Red_> whe exactly am i supposed to press it?
<ShootEmUp> hold shift at startup
<ShootEmUp> after the BIOS
<Red_> wait, what do you mean?
<ShootEmUp> okay, set your CD to boot, then at startup hold shift
<Red_> ok so go into boot menu, change the boot order so that cd drive is above internal hd, save it, reboot, then press shift?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<Red_> ok before i go what is the hostname and port on this irc?
<ShootEmUp> #ubuntu-beginners, on the freenode server
<Red_> thought the port was a #?
<pleia2> 8001
<ShootEmUp> I don't know the port
<ShootEmUp> I'm just using Xchat
<Red_> thats it^
<ShootEmUp> ok thanks pleia2
<Red_> oh ok. im trying to set up an iOS app that lets you use irc on ipod touch.
<ShootEmUp> ahh
<Red_> its asking for hostname:port so would that be #Ubuntu-Beginners:8001 ?
<pleia2> probably irc.freenode.net:8001
<pleia2> #ubuntu-beginners is the channel
<ShootEmUp> yeah I think thats it
<Red_> thx.
<Red_> whats the channel key?
<pleia2> there isn't one
<pleia2> (a key is like a password)
<ShootEmUp> no password
<black> Im in!
<ShootEmUp> nice
<black> I'll use this while I'm working on the boot settings.
<ShootEmUp> good
<Red_> kk brb.
<black> K I'm changing the boot order.
<black> WTF! I think it's working! I didn't even hit f6 and all that! Just changed boot order!
<ShootEmUp> man, computers hate you man
<black> Should it take a while to start? It's got those changing orange and white dots.
<ShootEmUp> it will take a little time
<ShootEmUp> gotta load the system into RAM
<black> It's up! No status bar yet though.
<black> It's up!!!!!
<ShootEmUp> good, now you want to check if your patitions
<black> Ok I just hit try Linux.
<ShootEmUp> look in system - admin - gparted once its up
<black> Um, is that unfer places?
<ShootEmUp> nope, look in system - admin - gparted I think, if not there just look in your menus for it
<black> Ok systems just came up.
<nit-wit> menu system admin  gparted
<black> I don't see admin in the systems folder.
<black> Nvm I see it now
<black> Ok I have it. What do you need?
<ShootEmUp> tell me how many partitions are listed
<black> 4 and then one unallocated.
<ShootEmUp> okay, that presents a problem
<black> Um, why?
<black> Don't most have 4
<ShootEmUp> you can only have 4 primary partitions
<ShootEmUp> ubuntu can be installed on a logical one
<ShootEmUp> but it takes more steps
<black> Ok. So where do I start?
<ShootEmUp> okay, gparted still up?
<black> Yes.
<ShootEmUp> okay, look for your bigest partition
<ShootEmUp> that is your windows 7 partition
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, just for a suggestion here with that many partitions the boot files may be anywhere so confirming this with the bootscript may be pertinant before making any changes
<black> It's dev/sda3 at 218 gb, 53 used and no label.
<ShootEmUp> you want to shink it, but it is best to do it from inside windows
<ShootEmUp> so boot back up in windows
<ShootEmUp> :)
<black> K so should I boot into windows now?
<ShootEmUp> hold on
<ShootEmUp> run the boot info script
<ShootEmUp> let me see if I can find it...
<black> Give me a minute. I need to connect to the web.
<nit-wit> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/  you guys are doing great just precautions will make life easier
<black> Fudge. The code is in my inbox.
<ShootEmUp> what wrong? can't connect to internet?
<black> Just got into it.
<ShootEmUp> good, download Boot Info Script here http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<black> Hold on
<Red_> HELLO FROMTHE OTHER SIDE!
<Red_> can you repost that link?
<nit-wit> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Red_> ok im getting it now. since th HDD isn't partitioned, where will the DL go?
<nit-wit> Red_, the script will guide you all for the DL means download correct
<Red_> ik im just curios (SP). the download work of cousre, but where was the fil put?
<nit-wit> Red_, in downloads drag it to the desktop and copy paste the sudo desktop command in the link into a terminal it generates a text file to be copied and pasted to a pastebin
<ShootEmUp> I'm back now
<ShootEmUp> sorry, had to take a dump
<nit-wit> lol thanks for sharing
<nit-wit> :)
<Red_> My copy of Linux's inosence has been tainted!
<ShootEmUp> :) well you would have asked where i was at
<ShootEmUp> Red_, you doing the Boot Info Script now?
<nit-wit> Red_, here is a pastebin if you need it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Red_>  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<Red_> that it?
<ShootEmUp> yup, except for the *
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, you can read the script and recognize the boot files I suspect would you like a coparitve script posted
<ShootEmUp> it should be the version number
<nit-wit> *comparative
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, what do you mean?
<Red_> so just take out the *?
<ShootEmUp> boot_info_script055.sh
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, the MS set up has 2 sets of files that are separated in these situations, or included in the main OS, I just was offering a script that is showing how they should be
<ShootEmUp> sudo bash ~/desktop/boot_info_script055.sh
<ShootEmUp> thats what you type
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, I still don't understand, but it sounds like you are going to post your boot info script...
<ShootEmUp> I know windows 7 has a boot and system partition
<Red_> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sude bash ~/destop/boot_info_script055.sh No command 'sude' found, did you mean:  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)  Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo-ldap' (universe) sude: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Red_> not found, wtf?
<Red_> maybe i typed it wrong.
<ShootEmUp> sudo not sude
<nit-wit> the asterix is supposed to be there copy and paste the command from the page and make sure the downloaded script is on the desktop
<nit-wit> sude lol the asterisk is supposed to be there though it is the command from the page
<Red_> k posting the results.
<Red_> ok that doesn't look like it will copy and past very well.... should i put it in the tread i made so you can see it?
<ShootEmUp> good idea
<nit-wit> Red_, you can't put that in the thread
<nit-wit> Red_, open the text file click edit select all right click copy it open the pastebin paste it there submit and give us the link
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, if you haven't seen the script before you will see what  mean a lot of text
<ShootEmUp> I've seen it before
<ShootEmUp> on the forums all the time
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, I figured you had:)
<Red_> here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10298484#post10298484 i just recycled my thread from earlier.
<nit-wit> Red can I talk with you through the thread?
<nit-wit> Red_,
<ShootEmUp> okay, seems like you have 3 bootable partitions
<Red_> um, if you want to i guess, but this is faster.
<Red_> why?
<nit-wit> Red_, it may seeem faster but first off you didn't post the whole script
<Red_> shootemup, is that good?
<ShootEmUp> I'm not sure...
<Red_> ... yes i did.
<ShootEmUp> you wouldn't happen to have multiple windows installs?
<Red_> no. only win7.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-31
<Red_> does it look like i do?
<nit-wit> Red_,  my mistake you are correct alright you all carry on I will step out.:)
<ShootEmUp> looks like you got 1 winload
<ShootEmUp> thats what starts windows7
<Red_> ok...so what does that mean?
<ShootEmUp> the first one is windows 7 boot partition
<ShootEmUp> what is the maker of your laptop?
<ShootEmUp> or whatever it is
<Red_> ok. so what are the others?
<Red_> HP compaq
<ShootEmUp> okay, sda3 is your recovery partitions, and the last one is HP tools
<Red_> whats HP tools?
<ShootEmUp> crapware HP thinks you need
<ShootEmUp> just leave sda1,3,4 alone
<ShootEmUp> sda2 is the one you want to shink, so boot into windows at this time
<Red_> ok what is it though?
<ShootEmUp> HP tools is like the BIOS updater and crap like that
<ShootEmUp> stuff most people never use
<ShootEmUp> don't delete it, I don't know what will happen
<Red_> i dont even know how.
<ShootEmUp> we are going to shink your partition via windows, so boot into windows
<Red_> ok so the second one is the HP tools and were shrinking that one?
<ShootEmUp> no, we will be shinking your windows 7 patition, sda2
<ShootEmUp> but you have to do it from windows to be safe
<Red_> ok. brb. ill keep Black on though.
<ShootEmUp> you don;t have to, but it's slightly safer that way
<black> K win7 is booting.
<ShootEmUp> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2672-partition-volume-shrink.html, here is how to do it, but I can just tell you how
<black> Ok that's probably better. Just let me get the irc up on my pc first
<ShootEmUp> okay
<Red_> hey.
<ShootEmUp> hey
<Red_> kk so how do i do this?
<ShootEmUp> click on start, then RIGHT click on computer and click manage
<Red_> Done.
<ShootEmUp> go to disk management
<Red_> done
<ShootEmUp> right click on your C: drive and click on Shink Volume
<ShootEmUp> it should Query for avalable shink space
<Red_> Done.
<Red_> its quarying.
<Red_> how much space will this limit my Win7 side to? i still need it for everyday stuff as well as school.
<ShootEmUp> Ubuntu can run on as little as 5GB, but I recomend atleast 10-15GB
<ShootEmUp> you will set how much space to give to ubuntu
<Red_> oh ok thats fine.
<Red_> still querying.
<ShootEmUp> can take awile
<Red_> while that limit go for thing i DL to ubuntu and win7, or will they still share the extra space when it comes to DLing? (tbw its done)
<ShootEmUp> you will have to get something that can read ubuntu partitions
<Red_> what do you mean?
<ShootEmUp> ubuntu can read windows partitions out of the box
<Red_> ok.......... still dont get it.
<ShootEmUp> but windows cannot read ext2,3,4 without 3rd party tools
<ShootEmUp> please note READ, not WRITE
<Red_> ok so unbuntu can read anything that windows has on it?
<ShootEmUp> to write to windows partitions, ubuntu need ntfs-3gconfig
<ShootEmUp> right
<Red_> ok do i need to get it now?
<ShootEmUp> ubuntu can write if you install ntfs-3g config, but that is done after install
<Red_> oh so it goes in automatically?
<ShootEmUp> no i'll tell you how later, lets shink the windows partition now
<Red_> ok. its done querying.
<ShootEmUp> how much space do you want to give to ubuntu?
<Red_> what will that affect, speed?
<ShootEmUp> no, just how much crap you can put on it
<ShootEmUp> 15GB is good for a start
<Red_> ok. ill go with that then. can i change this later if it comes down to that?
<ShootEmUp> you can shink ubuntu partition just fine
<ShootEmUp> then extend windows into that space
<Red_> can i do the opposite and add space?
<ShootEmUp> yes, just always shink windows from Disk Management
<ShootEmUp> might screw up if you use gparted
<Red_> ok got it. so what do i put in the text box to shrink it?
<ShootEmUp> how much space can you shink it by?
<ShootEmUp> it should say in the line above it
<Red_> 859938 MB.
<Red_> sorry 85938
<ShootEmUp> about 85GB
<ShootEmUp> how much do you want to give Ubuntu>
<ShootEmUp> ?
<Red_> holy crap! wasn't expecting THAT much! i guess ill go with 15 GB like you said and add later if i have to.
<ShootEmUp> lol, okay. put in 15360 as how much to shink it by
<Red_> ok done.
<ShootEmUp> hit shink!
<ShootEmUp> it might take awile
<Red_> ok i hit it.
<ShootEmUp> crap, I gotta go eat now, ttyl
<ShootEmUp> be back soon!
<Red_> kk ttyl. when will you be back?
<Red_> oh sry
<ShootEmUp> 1 hour tops
<Red_> k cya.
<Red_> hey anyone else in here?
<Red_> hello
<UndiFineD> yes
<Red_> so i just started the partition of my HD
<Red_> should it have finished already? it took like 15 seconds.
<UndiFineD> it can take a while
<Red_> yah but its already done i think.
<UndiFineD> depending on the fragmentation of the windows disk
<UndiFineD> worst case it has to move 15 gb of data before shrink can happen
<Red_> it shows 15 GB in unallocated. so i guess it worked, but shouldn't it have taken much longer?
<UndiFineD> it uses sector to sector copy, instead of doing it filesystem nicely
<Red_> ....what?
<UndiFineD> which is why, when you would boot back into windows thay ask to use chackdisk
<UndiFineD> ... ok, so now you have empty space to partition
<UndiFineD> is this your first time Red_ ?
<Red_> yes. but it seems like it happened to quickly. i guess its nothing. anyways.....
<Red_> what gave it away?
<UndiFineD> the md5sum
<Red_> what, a few hours ago?
<UndiFineD> :)
<Red_> its no secret. the people on this forum have basically been hold my hand through the install process.
<Red_> Chat*
<UndiFineD> well we do want happy users
<UndiFineD> so on the empty space you can create a new partition
<UndiFineD> or multiple
<Red_> im glad. ive been to many forums where noobs are treated as idiots. Linux people have been great.
<Red_> ok how do i do that?
<UndiFineD> I often recommend using 3
<Red_> 3 partitions? why?
<Red_> i only need one for ubuntu.
<UndiFineD> one for root /, one for swap (memory sized) and one for /home (user
<Red_> um, ok. whats swap and /home?
<UndiFineD> gnu/linux uses a swap file to store what cannot fit in memory, making it slightly bigger than internal memory so it can hybernate to disk is nice to have
<UndiFineD> in generl only few times it is needed
<UndiFineD> one could do without it too
<Red_> so what is /home?
<UndiFineD> it is the partition space where the users live
<UndiFineD> having it separate from root ( / ) means a user filling up its partition cannot interfere system operation
<UndiFineD> making it more stable
<nit-wit> Red_, hows it going just checking in
<Red_> k so root is where the root directory goes, home is where your user setttings are, and swap is for extra memory when linux runs out?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Red_> oh im about to set up the three new partitions on the shrinked space i created
<UndiFineD> how much system memory do you have ?
<nit-wit> Red_, did you remove a partition
<Red_> No. i shrunk one.
<UndiFineD> he shrunk windows by 15 gb
<Red_> UndiFineD, do you mean the total HD space?
<UndiFineD> no internal memory
<UndiFineD> something like 1GB or 1024MB
<Red_> RAM>
<Red_> ?
<UndiFineD> it is usually counted during bootup
<nit-wit> Red_, you can't any if you have four primaries already
<Red_> um, ok.
<Red_> you mean RAM?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Red_> ok i have 2GB.
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, this computer has 4 primaries
<UndiFineD> ok great,
<Red_> so, what do i do then nit-wit?
<UndiFineD> nit-wit: really ?
<nit-wit> Red we need to get on the correct track here. First you have 4 partitions 2 are hp formware and a boot, one os the main OS and one is a recovery
<Red_> ok.....
<nit-wit> Red_, have you done a backup of the OS
<Red_> yes.
<Red_> that bad?
<UndiFineD> pfff recovery ... where is the time they just gave you a cd
<nit-wit> Red_, cool so what will probably happen with a dual boot is you will loose that recovery trigger
<Red_> i do have a backup on an exteral HD, and its more recent, so thats ok.
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, I agree, but generally easily obtained
<Red_> ok so now what?
<nit-wit> Red_, I would just remove the sda3 and then you camn make a extended amd put your partitions in it
<UndiFineD> I am thinking .. removal of such a partition
<nit-wit> Red_, you only show a C correct?
<Red_> only a c drive? yes.
<UndiFineD> nit-wit: you have a link to his partitioning scheme ?
<nit-wit> uni
<Red_> i have it hold on.
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1656275
<Red_> oh thx.
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, pretty regular setup if you have it covered  I will not interrupt I have just been concerned here, and this is one of my stronger ares.
<nit-wit> *areas
<Red_> i dont mind if you stay. its actually better to have multiple opinions.
<UndiFineD> go ahead then I might learn a few from you
<UndiFineD> dualboot is not my strongpoint
<UndiFineD> I use ubuntu only
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, The full boot files are on the main OS sda2 we could probably remove even more but just trying to make space that works.
<Red_> my end goal is triple boot with OSx as well, but thats a long way off for me.
<nit-wit> Red_, I would just remove the recovery sda3
<Red_> ok. why? i would still need one more free partition.
<UndiFineD> no, the user and swap can be in extensed partition space
<UndiFineD> in extented partition space
<nit-wit> Red_, are you on the Ubuntu cd
<Red_> no im in Win7. but i can get in it if you need me to.
<nit-wit> Red_, To build partitions for Ubuntu you will need to be on the Live cd
<nit-wit> Red_, Windows doesn't make the correct partitions
<Red_> ok. shootemup said not to do it from gparted, but he may have just been talking about shrinking.
<nit-wit> Red_, so I don't know where your at if your still in windows can you take a screen shot of the disk manager
<Red_> i guess. where would i post it/
<nit-wit> Red_, correct on the shrinking , and also the removal of one partition
<nit-wit> Red_, hold on
<Red_> but aren't you telling be to remove a partition right now?
<nit-wit> Red_, her is a imagebin.http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<nit-wit> *here
<Red_> here you go: http://imagebin.org/130324
<nit-wit> Red_, thsnkd hold on
<nit-wit> Red_, okay you have srunk C tha s good but in order to put anything there one partition has to go I suggest the sd3 it is right next to the unallocated, and you have a backup so that would be my advice.
<nit-wit> *shrunk
<Red_> ok. give me a sec
<Red_> ok so on recovery i right click and hit delete volume?
<nit-wit> yes
<Red_> ok. doing it now.
<nit-wit> Red_, wont be usable with a dual boot anyway
<Red_> you mean if i did dual boot the recovery would be destroyed anyways?
<Red_> and its recovery (:D) right?
<nit-wit> Red_, access to it probably would be you would be lucky if it was, the bootloaders change with the dual booting
<Red_> ok. im deleting it now.
<nit-wit> Red_, this D partiti?on has never shown in computer you don't have access to it correct
<nit-wit> Red_, D only shows in the disk manager
<Red_> yes i do. i click computer and it comes up as of of the drives.
<nit-wit> Red_, have you ever opened it
<Red_> yes ive made a recovery on it. why?
<nit-wit> Red okay so it was the original D drive you made a recovery to it. You have another recovery on a external correct
<Red_> yes. it was made on christmas day, so it should be good. in fact the recovery in the D partition is way outdated.
<nit-wit> Red_, just being extra cautious here so no other parts of the S in D
<nit-wit> 8OS
<nit-wit> *os
<nit-wit> Red_, so D has nothing but or had nothing but the recovery made
<Red_> yes. i dont recall ever putting anything except a recovery on it. had no reason to.
<nit-wit> Red_, so its gone now or just dekete it where are we at.
<Red_> im deleting it now.
<nit-wit> Red_, cool so we should at the least reboot vista just to make sure its running and booting should be it may run a auto chkdsk.
<Red_> its win7. and whats auto chkdsk?
<nit-wit> Red_, a chkdsk is a system check sometimes when you resize a partition it just automatically run on restart
<Red_> ok so delete it and then restart, and it will run on its own?
<nit-wit> Red_, correct remove that partition then reboot back to W7 we are just making sure its sound
<nit-wit> Red_, the sda3 partion D
<Red_> ok. do you want me to ping you when im talking to you?
<nit-wit> Red_, sure what exactly is that
<Red_> ...pinging?
<nit-wit> red2kic, is that the tab for the red color
<nit-wit> Red_, wron person oops
<UndiFineD> 2:25am I am off
<UndiFineD> Red_: good luck
<Red_> s'ok. yes. the thing that makes it beep
<nit-wit> UndiFineD, sleep the dreams
<Red_> brb. restarting.
<Red_> same to you.
<nit-wit> Red_,  sur I will be on the channel and I left you a message on your thread as weel
<nit-wit> *sure
<nit-wit> I can't spell OMG
<shawn146|ubuntu> halp!!
<shawn146|ubuntu> about to go on a tyraid
<black> Hey this is my alt for when I'm redrafting my pc. I'm on my iPod touch. And I saw ur comment, thx!
<black> *restarting. And it booted fine.
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can't get into a device with terminal by only the uuid
<shawn146|ubuntu> d84b3300-5872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc
<Red__> hey.
<nit-wit> red2kic,  hey you in w7
<shawn146|ubuntu> can someone help me?
<Red__> so it booted fine. yes i am.
<nit-wit> Red__, so we just need to boot the live Ubuntu cd and we can get you going
<Red__> ok. ill reboot then. peace.
<black> Linux booting takes forever. Amazing though. A full os on 2 gb of ram....
<black> K I'm booting into trial now.
<stlsaint> black: what distro you runnign that takes forever?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: you need help?
<nit-wit> black, when you in linux lets get a screen shot of gparted.  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<black> .....ubuntu.
<shawn146|ubuntu> yesss
<shawn146|ubuntu> been trying to in #ubuntu and #JLime for hours
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: whats up/
<shawn146|ubuntu> blod seat and tears lol
<nit-wit> shawn146|ubuntu, whats the problem
<black> Ok it's booted. Give me a few.
<nit-wit> shawn146|ubuntu, into device what does tthat mean
<shawn146|ubuntu> i have a compact flash device that has been partitioned into 3 partitions, i amde the partitions
<nit-wit> stlsaint, go for it
<nit-wit> :)
<stlsaint> nit-wit: lol
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can't figure out how to navigate into the folder with terminal
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: you lost me, you just went from partitions to terminal commands?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yea
<shawn146|ubuntu> i am trying tog et into the device directory so i can jxdf
<shawn146|ubuntu> or what it was
<Red_> hey. can you repost the image dump thing nit-wit?
<nit-wit> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Red_> thanks.
<stlsaint> jxdf?
<nit-wit> Red_, indubitably  "chip monks"
<shawn146|ubuntu> trying to untar icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2
<shawn146|ubuntu> into the folder
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can't without sudo
<Red_> what nit-wit?
<nit-wit> Red_, I'm agreeing like the chipmonks due if your familiar with them
<shawn146|ubuntu> the untar command for terminal
<nit-wit> *do
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: untar -xvvf <path_to_tar>
<Red_> alvan and the chpimoks?
<Red_> monks*
<nit-wit> Red_,  yeah
<Red_> lol ok then,
<Red_> http://imagebin.org/130327 there you go nit-wit
<nit-wit> Red_,  thanks hold on
<Red_> im in love. ubuntu feels so much better and  less scripted than win7.
<webjocky> grats. hope I can eventually get it up and going too.
<nit-wit> Red_, cool thats what we are looking for so right click the unallocated and make a extended partition, the hit the run button to make it
<nit-wit> Red_, 28 giga is okay right
<nit-wit> *gigs
<Red_> whats with the extra unallocated?
<Red_> well isnt 15 normal?
<nit-wit> Red at the end of the partition
<nit-wit> Red_, it is just the way things are only one mib
<Red_> yah but why not just combine them?
<Red_> nit-wit
<Red_> did the ping work?
<nit-wit> Red_, no real normal size really, we can go back to W7 and extend the C back in a bit but you have 140 gigs in the C open
<nit-wit> Red_, I type slowly
<nit-wit> Red_,  you have a external as well
<Red_> yah but 28 leaves tons of room to add stuff to linux. and its fine, i do to. just checking to see if it worked. and yes i do, its 500GB.
<nit-wit> Red_,  yoj can't combine them
<nit-wit> *you
<Red_> ok im doing what you said to.
<Red_> i cant make the extended partition. its not in the right click menu.
<nit-wit> Red_, let me give you a picture hold on
<nit-wit> Red_,  so right click then new then there is a drop down see where mine says extended choose that.http://imagebin.org/130330
<shawn146|ubuntu> stlsaint i remember that one
<Red_> create as>extended partition? ok.
<shawn146|ubuntu> but getting into the actual device directory
<shawn146|ubuntu> nautilus calls it the 215 MB Filesystem
<nit-wit> Red_, so we do the same thing again inside the extended and make a ext 4 it is in the dropdown right below the exteded picture. But you want to have a swap how much ram do you have and do you want to use the hibernate option
<Red_> 2 GB and what is hibernate nit-wit?
<nit-wit> Red_, Hibernate shuts down the computer and brings it back to where you were like what was open etc, but it takes as long as booting  never use it myself
<Red_> well then whats the point, to save power?
<nit-wit> Red_, not sure really some people use it for what ever i don't know really it is just a feature I guess
<nit-wit> Red_, did you get the extended made
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: what device are you trying to get into?
<Red_> ok then no. i can do similer things with power options o believe. anyways, here's the new gparted: http://imagebin.org/130332 so now i do the same thing to the new partition #1?
<shawn146|ubuntu> a compact flash card
<shawn146|ubuntu> i ahve it mounted
<shawn146|ubuntu> *have
<shawn146|ubuntu> on ubuntu livecd
<ShootEmUp> hey Red_
<shawn146|ubuntu> studioxps
<shawn146|ubuntu> dell
<Red_> hey. im creating the new partition extensions. im in linux now.
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, hey man we are rioght at a graet part if you want to do this
<nit-wit> *right
<ShootEmUp> okay, what is it?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: where is it mounted?
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, hold on we are just building the extended inside and here is a gparted shot http://imagebin.org/130327
<shawn146|ubuntu> sdd2
<Red_> theres a newer one above.
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: is it at /media/sdd2 ?
<Red_> so now i do the same thing to the new partition #1?
<shawn146|ubuntu> well it sby uuid
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, we removed the recovery to get a 4th for the extended
<shawn146|ubuntu> i can see the directory in nautilus
<Red_> like create an extended partition?
<Red_> yah but its cool cause i have it backed up on an external HD.
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: sby uuid?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: what is sby??
<ShootEmUp> If you create a logical partition, it will automaticly put it in a extened partition
<Red_> whats the difference?
<ShootEmUp> for ubuntu, none
<ShootEmUp> you can have unlimited logical partitions, but only 4 primarys
<Red_> ok. nit-wit, i do it to new partition #1 right? or another one?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: if the card is mounted ad sdd2 than enter the directory with: cd /media/sdd2
<nit-wit> a logical will only go in a extended it wont build both, there is only room for one extnded for a logical and a swap
<shawn146|ubuntu> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/7142/compactflashext2part.png
<Red_> so then i create a logical in new partition #1 then?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<shawn146|ubuntu> no such file or directory
<nit-wit> Red_,  we are getting off track shootemup we just need a exteded filling the unalloctaed to begin with
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, you have this correct
<ShootEmUp> okay, make a partition in the 28GB part
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, you want to help them finish off I can help others
<ShootEmUp> just fill it all the way, It won't make it yet so don't worrry
<ShootEmUp> nit-wit, sure
<Red_> ok so my Gparted looks like this. http://imagebin.org/130332 what now?
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, cool thanks you all
<ShootEmUp> Red_, where it says unallocated, right click and select make new or something like that
<Red_> why does it still say one operation pending?
<ShootEmUp> because it hasn't done anything yet
<ShootEmUp> It will don't worry
<Red_> ok then...
<shawn146|ubuntu> hmm
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: do you get any errors?
<Red_> ok so make new loagical or exteneded?
<ShootEmUp> logical
<Red_> ok done.
<ShootEmUp> what did you set the file system to>
<Red_> i didnt change it.
<Red_> should i have?
<ShootEmUp> I think it defaults to ext2, you should change that to ext4
<Red_> is it too late?
<ShootEmUp> no, right click and select format to > ext4
<Red_> ok got it.
<ShootEmUp> now we need swap, how much ram does your computer have? I think 2GB
<Red_> yes.
<Red_> hey is this what i want right now? http://imagebin.org/130335
<ShootEmUp> wile I don't recomend it you can actuly skip swap, but I recomend 1GB swap
<ShootEmUp> shink your current ext4 by 1024MB
<Red_> while in lunux?
<ShootEmUp> right click > resize/move
<Red_> ok but in that pic up the re^ is everything right?
<shawn146|ubuntu> oiyh
<shawn146|ubuntu> being ignored everywhere
<ShootEmUp> Red_, everything is fine
<ShootEmUp> Open the Resize/Move on the ext4 partition
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: is your issue resolved?
<Red_> ok good. so i thought you said not to in linux?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: being ignored?? You are not responding to my questions...
<ShootEmUp> Red_, your resizing the linux partition
<ShootEmUp> nothing has been done yet
<Red_> oh right sry.
<ShootEmUp> Red_, put the "Free space following (MiB)" to 1024
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<shawn146|ubuntu> sorry
<shawn146|ubuntu> was sayign good by to the heater replacement guys
<shawn146|ubuntu> bye
<shawn146|ubuntu> *
<shawn146|ubuntu> this issue has been troubling me for hours
<Red_> ok so i change any of ther other values?
<ShootEmUp> no
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: well i asked you if you were getting any errors when trying to get into the directory
<ShootEmUp> Red_, click resize/move
<Red_> alright. hting rezise.
<shawn146|ubuntu> ic an'tg et in at all
<Red_> done.
<shawn146|ubuntu> i simply don't knwo the path
<shawn146|ubuntu> *know
<Red_> what next?
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: open a terminal
<ShootEmUp> Red_, you should have a 1gb unallocated space after your ext4 partition
<shawn146|ubuntu> have one opened
<shawn146|ubuntu> with a lot of commands
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: enter the command: cd /media
<ShootEmUp> Red_, right click on it and click New
<shawn146|ubuntu> i see the one i need
<Red_> 1 MiB? yes.
<shawn146|ubuntu> ls i see all the media
<ShootEmUp> Red_, 1GB
<shawn146|ubuntu> d84b3300-5872-40dd-85f6-44a5e7be21cc
<Red_> new what?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ...
<shawn146|ubuntu> wow
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: so use the cd command to enter it
<ShootEmUp> Red_, not the 1MiB space at the end of the drive
<shawn146|ubuntu> that simple lol
<shawn146|ubuntu> i finally got into it
<Red_> right the one in ext 4
<shawn146|ubuntu> ima total noob to linux
<ShootEmUp> Red_, the 1GB space at the end of the ext4 partitioon
<shawn146|ubuntu> what was that extract command
<Red_> i know. so new what?
<ShootEmUp> Red_, right click on the unallocated space and click on New
<Red_> Iknow. then new what?
<ShootEmUp> change the File System to linux-swap
<Red_> logiacl right?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: tar -xvvf nomnomnom.tar
<shawn146|ubuntu> .bz2?
<Red_> done. now what/
<Red_> ?*
<ShootEmUp> Click Add
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: right click the .bz2 and choose to extract it, then transfer it over to the drive
<ShootEmUp> Red_, now put up another screenshot, I just wanna make sure
<Red_> "partition can not add"
<ShootEmUp> ?
<ShootEmUp> any erorr mesages?
<Red_> yah give me a minute.
<Red_> http://imagebin.org/130338 here
<ShootEmUp> ahh, make the linux-swap on the space BEFORE the ext4 partition
<Red_> ohhhhhhhhh sry.
<ShootEmUp> my bad
<Red_> k its done.
<ShootEmUp> THEN, post another screenshot, just wanna make sure before we destroy everything (JK)
<shawn146|ubuntu> stlsaint i did hours ago..and it said i had no permission
<shawn146|ubuntu> thats what i need sudo for
<Red_> here you go: http://imagebin.org/130339
<ShootEmUp> you may now hit the green check at the top of the screen
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok  i sudo tar -xvvf icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2
<Red_> is this the big button that will make it go boom?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<Red_> k its going.
<ShootEmUp> It may take some time
<ShootEmUp> not long because your make new partition insted of resizing
<Red_> its already done. whats the save details thing?
<ShootEmUp> just to save a txt saying what you did
<ShootEmUp> you can skip that
<Red_> oh ok.
<ShootEmUp> now time to install!
<Red_> ok now what do i do?
<Red_> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
<ShootEmUp> double click on the Install Ubuntu 10.10 icon on your desktop
<Red_> how do i that? reboot and at the prompt hit install right?
<Red_> oh ok got it.
<ShootEmUp> no. just click on the icon
<ShootEmUp> when you get to partitioning click on manual
<ShootEmUp> I'll talk you thru it
<Red_> do i install thrid party software and updates?
<shawn146|ubuntu>   tar: icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<shawn146|ubuntu> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<shawn146|ubuntu>  
<ShootEmUp> Red_, if you want to play mp3s, sure
<stlsaint> shawn146|ubuntu: did you try sudo before it?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<Red_> ShootEmUp, so yes to both?
<ShootEmUp> yes, to both
<shawn146|ubuntu> sudo tar -xvvf icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: try including the path
<holstein> using tab-complete as you go
<shawn146|ubuntu> where in there
<holstein> to be sure you're pointing to it
<holstein> *try
<holstein> "try"
<Red_> ShootEmUp, im at the part where is says manual. pick that?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<Red_> ok done. now what?
<ShootEmUp> send me a screenshot (last one I promess!)
<Red_> S'ok, i dont mind.
<Red_> http://imagebin.org/130340 there you go ShootEmUp
<shawn146|ubuntu> would it be /ubuntu/desktop?
<ShootEmUp> Red_ scroll down to the one that is type ext4
<ShootEmUp> /dev/sda6 I think
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<Red_> here you go: http://imagebin.org/130341
<ShootEmUp> okay single click on /dev/sda5
<ShootEmUp> then click on Change...
<Red_> done.
<ShootEmUp> Red_, select Use as: ext4
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: can you navigate to the file?
<holstein> the .tar.bz2
<holstein> and right-click on it
<holstein> view properties
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<Red_> journal fling? done.
<holstein> and see its path?
<shawn146|ubuntu> i did in the terminal
<ShootEmUp> Red_ and then select mount point as /
<shawn146|ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ dir
<shawn146|ubuntu> compactflashext2part.png	    Screenshot1.png
<shawn146|ubuntu> examples.desktop		    Screenshot2.png
<shawn146|ubuntu> icewm-image-Mongo-08.07.08.tar.bz2  ubiquity-gtkui.desktop
<shawn146|ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Red_>  just / and no more?
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: is it on the desktop?
<ShootEmUp> Red_, also select Format
<holstein> the file?
<shawn146|ubuntu> oops, didn't eman to copy entire folder
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<holstein> i thought it was on a USB stick
<holstein> ?
<shawn146|ubuntu> no
<shawn146|ubuntu> i had to get access to a  compact flash card plugged into the reader
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: try sudo tar -xvvf the path/the file
<shawn146|ubuntu>  ah
<shawn146|ubuntu> what would the path be>
<Red_> k done. here: http://imagebin.org/130343
<shawn146|ubuntu> for the desktop
<holstein> sudo tar -xvvf /home/ubuntu/Desktop/whatever
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: USE
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh thank you
<holstein> the tab key
<holstein> to auto complete as you go
<holstein> type
<holstein> sudo tar -xvvf /ho
<holstein> hit tab
<holstein> then
<shawn146|ubuntu> gotta work on that more
<holstein> sudo tar -xvvf /home/ubun
<holstein> hit tabe
<shawn146|ubuntu> linux itself more
<holstein> tab*
<shawn146|ubuntu> it worked ty
<holstein> so on
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> you'll know what you're looking for is actually there
<ShootEmUp> Red_, hit OK
<shawn146|ubuntu> now i need to get the updated kernal
<shawn146|ubuntu> its in the card
<shawn146|ubuntu> wow that was a lot of grief lol
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: ??
<Red_> done
<holstein> this is a live CD?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<shawn146|ubuntu> ubuntu livecd
<holstein> well, i dont know what you're up to...
<holstein> go for it :)
<shawn146|ubuntu> lol
<ShootEmUp> Red_, now single click on /dev/sda6, and then click on change
<shawn146|ubuntu> i finally achieved what i was trying to do all day lol
<Red_> ShootEmUp, done.
<ShootEmUp> okay, change the use as to "swap area"
<Red_> it was already on that.
<ShootEmUp> I think It should allready say that
<ShootEmUp> yup
<ShootEmUp> just hit okay
<Red_> k done.
<ShootEmUp> Red_, we are almost done, stay in the fight! also hit install now
<Red_> thats it? dont have to edit any of the other partitions?
<ShootEmUp> nope
<stlsaint> thewrath: hey man, long time no speak
<thewrath> hey stlsaint
<thewrath> yea
<Red_> Done.
<thewrath> stlsaint what you been up to
<ShootEmUp> Red_,now finish the questions, user name and password, ect
<Red_> kk working on it.
<ShootEmUp> Red_, there is like nothing else, except if you want to be able to write to your windows partitions.
<thewrath> any good free irc clients recommendations?
<Red_> why would i want to do that?
<aveilleux> thewrath: Xchat
<ShootEmUp> Red_, IDK
<Red_> then im good.
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok backed up all the instructions and commands so i don't ahve to go through taht again lol
<ShootEmUp> Red_, if you want to view your ubuntu files from windows, use ext2read
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: i have to ask, what are you doing?
<Red_> im at where you put user name and password. i filled it all out, but the forward button wont light up.
<ShootEmUp> password don't match?
<Red_> double checked. they do.
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh installing JLime linux to my Jornada 720
<shawn146|ubuntu> using a 512MB sandisk Compact flash card
<shawn146|ubuntu> partitioned
<holstein> OK
<Red_> should it be better than "fair password"
<ShootEmUp> Red_, all the boxes have something in them?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<holstein> thats what the kernel is for then
<Red_> ?
<shawn146|ubuntu> why u mad
<Red_> yes.
<aveilleux> Red_: Make sure your username has no caps or spaces.
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: me?
<ShootEmUp> Red_, screenshot I guess
<shawn146|ubuntu> yea
<holstein> no that sounds like a fun project
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<Red_> bumer. so the best i can do is red-raven?
<ShootEmUp> yup
<Red_> awwwww.... oh well.
<Red_> worked. thx.
<aveilleux> Red_: For your username, yes. Your real name can be whatever you want.
<Red_> k cool.
<aveilleux> That's probably the most-often asked question in here.
<shawn146|ubuntu> this was the error the first time i tried it (yesterday got the install process right) then it came upw itht his error http://jlime.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=3054&sid=eb6254f2e52651fb1be55d07e9fecb88
<aveilleux> "Stuck at the window where you enter username and pass, please help"
<aveilleux> Always the same problem.
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: drag
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<holstein> yeah, not a straight forward install there
<ShootEmUp> Red_, okay, ext2read link http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<Red_> ok idk if i would use it. i might get it later.
<ShootEmUp> for reading your ubuntu files from windows
<aveilleux> ShootEmUp, Red_: ext2read doesn't support ext4, afaik
<ShootEmUp> aveilleux, I does now
<aveilleux> When
<ShootEmUp> I use it, but ext4 support is new
<aveilleux> When was that implemented*
<ShootEmUp> umm, Feb
<aveilleux> Weird, it didn't work for me a few weeks ago.
<ShootEmUp> http://ext2read.blogspot.com/2010/04/ext2read-22-released-now-with-lvm2-and.html
<ShootEmUp> Sunday, April 11, 2010
<ShootEmUp> It's okay, I'm still lerning about this crap
<aveilleux> ShootEmUp: Oh oh oh, this is just the reader. I thought you were talking about the filesystem driver.
<Red_> Thanks so much to everyone who helped me out.  I really appreciate the patience you had with me.
<shawn146|ubuntu> how do i copy a file by sudo in terminal?
<aveilleux> Red_: No prob ;-)
<aveilleux> shawn146|ubuntu: sudo cp file destination
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: cp is copy
<Red_> so whats linux mobile?
<ShootEmUp> aveilleux, no problem, Red_ It been fun helping you
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh ok
<shawn146|ubuntu> lets see of soemthing works
<shawn146|ubuntu> i did sudo nautilus
<shawn146|ubuntu> will that give my sudo rights in nautilus?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure about that
<aveilleux> shawn146|ubuntu: You really want to run graphical prigrams with gksudo
<Red_> its been fun gettin it to work. can't wait to put it to use.
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<aveilleux> shawn146|ubuntu: Sudo messes
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<ShootEmUp> Red_, It should almost be done now
<aveilleux> Up ownership configuration*
<shawn146|ubuntu> i got a buhc of error coding of that command
<shawn146|ubuntu> sudo nautilus
<aveilleux> shawn146|ubuntu: Ignore those, you'll
<Red_> 3 minutes remaining.
<aveilleux> Get them anyway I HATE THIS TINY KEYBOARD
<shawn146|ubuntu> i'll-?
<shawn146|ubuntu> lol
<ShootEmUp> aveilleux, lol
<shawn146|ubuntu> ok so gksudo nautilus works?
<aveilleux> Okay I really can't keep up properly on an iPod, see you all later
<holstein> aveilleux: hehe
<aveilleux> shawn146|ubuntu: Yes, it will work. Just make darn sure you know what you're doing.
<holstein> laterx
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<nit-wit> Red_, go Red go Red go.:)
<shawn146|ubuntu> ic an't find downloads folder
<holstein>   /home/you/Downloads
<Red_> lol so glad i finally picked a good handle.
<Red_> ok its going to take more than 3 min.
<nit-wit> Red_, on the forums we generally work together to help, it is not so kosher on the RC but it worked out well here eh
<ShootEmUp> Red_ my install took about an hour
<nit-wit> ShootEmUp, thanks for helping in the finish that is a tricky part to explain.
<ShootEmUp> screenshots helped BIG
<Red_> well im really glad then cause i think i would have given up on the forums. this is so much faster.
<ShootEmUp> Got something done in a day, the forums would have taken a week
<ShootEmUp> Forums = good for one problem
<ShootEmUp> IRC = good for alot of problems
<Red_> yah ive had to ask several questions for each tiny little step, and then a few more to understand them.
<shawn146|ubuntu> who has used JLime?
<ShootEmUp> Red_, glad I had done this before, else we could have broken something
<Red_> im glad i took my A.D.D pill when i did this, cause know i would have.
<ShootEmUp> Red_ lol
<shawn146|ubuntu> OMG
<shawn146|ubuntu> kernal panic AGAIN
<Red_> dead seriouse.
<shawn146|ubuntu> and nobody in #jlime responding
<shawn146|ubuntu> this si geettign over frustrating
<shawn146|ubuntu> for dayzz
<ShootEmUp> Red_, okay everyone has problems. I didn't speek till I was 4
<Red_> lol im proud of it.
<ShootEmUp> Red_ would be like OMG WHAT THE **** AM I GONNA DO!
<ShootEmUp> and start pounding on the keyboard
<Red_> brb got to......take care of some buizness.
<ShootEmUp> okay, probably has to go to the bathroom
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: any other distros install on that thing?
<holstein> puppy?
<holstein> it would have to be small right?
<holstein> what size is the HD ?
<shawn146|ubuntu> no
<shawn146|ubuntu> lol
<shawn146|ubuntu> theres no harddrive
<shawn146|ubuntu> it uses flash
<shawn146|ubuntu> 32 MB's memory
<shawn146|ubuntu> 15 storage
<shawn146|ubuntu> and 15 program memory taht can be merged either way
<shawn146|ubuntu> !!!
<shawn146|ubuntu> did it again-_-i am about to throw it
<shawn146|ubuntu> across the room
<holstein> right
<holstein> what size hard drive can you use?
<holstein> flash?
<holstein> or whatever
<shawn146|ubuntu> compact flash
<shawn146|ubuntu> idk if there is a limit
<shawn146|ubuntu> of what is avaible for CF
<Red_> hey. almost done. i think...
<holstein> maybe you can get a command line buntu system running on it
<holstein> a server or something
<ShootEmUp> Rud_ progress bar almost full?
<shawn146|ubuntu> it runs the Intel Strong Arm sa1011 206MHz processor
<ShootEmUp> Red_*
<holstein> some kind of mp3 player with an ncurses mp3 player running in a terminal :)
<holstein> music server box
<holstein> something fun
<Red_> yah about a 4th left.
<shawn146|ubuntu> lol
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: you've got a 720?
<shawn146|ubuntu> yes
<holstein> hey
<holstein> pcmcia
<holstein> USB on that thing?
<Red_> i can't beleive that took almost 8 strait hours of working on my pc.please tell me it can auto update?
<ShootEmUp> You can set it to update in the background
<ShootEmUp> so yes
<Red_> YES!
<ShootEmUp> It should install updates during install to, just not all of them
<shawn146|ubuntu> nope
<shawn146|ubuntu> but there are pcmcia cards that add the support
<shawn146|ubuntu> along with specialized drivers
<Red_> so what language do i need to learn to edit it? i know the apps are C++ but what about the OS?
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: what network?
<shawn146|ubuntu> network?
<shawn146|ubuntu> it has a built in modem
<ShootEmUp> Red_ most ubuntu setting are set via GUI
<holstein> a little LAN port?
<holstein> hmmm
<shawn146|ubuntu> you can run wireless pcmcia cards
<shawn146|ubuntu> no
<shawn146|ubuntu> a little modem port for a phone line
<holstein> i have a couple wired and wifi pcmcia cards
<ShootEmUp> Red_ but there are command line commands
<holstein> you got any?
<shawn146|ubuntu> no
<Red_> so its an interface, not a language?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ive been looking for some
<shawn146|ubuntu> do you have an aeronet g40?
<shawn146|ubuntu> or 340 something
<ShootEmUp> Red_ yes, but you can program things for it via c++
<ShootEmUp> but I don't know how
<thewrath> is there an admin member in here? I think i know what to do but want to verify
<thewrath> i used to be a member and now it looks like i am not on the list anymore
<Red_> cool. so different distros are made by editing settings?
<thewrath> do i have to send an email to the council to get reinstated
<shawn146|ubuntu> oiyh it kernal panicked again >.<
<ShootEmUp> there is ubuntu based, debian based, Gentoo, Fedora, Arch, etc...
<IAmNotThatGuy> thewrath, yup talk to #ubuntu-beginners-council
<IAmNotThatGuy> and send a mail too
<shawn146|ubuntu> holstein you awake?
<ShootEmUp> Red_ its endless
<Red_> yah but are thsoe just different presets of linux settings?
<Red_> or did they take the source code and edit that?
<ShootEmUp> they are differnt spins on the Linux kernel
<Red_> oh ok.
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: o/
<holstein> id have to look
<Red_> Installing system!
<holstein> i dont think so...
<ShootEmUp> Red_ but all are differnt in the command department
<shawn146|ubuntu> oh
<Red_> brb got to empty the dish washer.
<shawn146|ubuntu> k
<Red_> DONE INSTSLLING! YAAAAAY! thank you guys so much! brb got to restart now.
<ShootEmUp> yup, see ya then
<thewrath> umm what is landscape is it free when i install ubuntu or no?
<shawn146|ubuntu> kernal panic kernal panic kernal panic!!!!
<shawn146|ubuntu> gahh i can't take it anymore
<shawn146|ubuntu> (kernal panic - not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,255)
<holstein> shawn146|ubuntu: what has changed?
<shawn146|ubuntu> nothing!!!
<holstein> the kernel that is coming with the download should work right?
<shawn146|ubuntu> i found videos on it
<holstein> did you try all the verions there?
<shawn146|ubuntu> whats the apt-get package for adobe flash player?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i usually get the big meta package
<ShootEmUp> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<holstein> ShootEmUp: :)
<black> Ok I need someone to explain grub to me.
<ShootEmUp> grub2 boots differnt OS, thats all i got
<shawn146|ubuntu> ShootEmUp not helpfull
<nit-wit> black, is it the multiple lines tha tis confusing
<ShootEmUp> just select Ubuntu to boot into ubuntu, or windows loader to go to windows 7
<ShootEmUp> up down keys, and enter
<black> I'm red btw.
<ShootEmUp> I know
<black> Talking to nit-wit
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<holstein> i see it running sudo apt-cache search flash
<nit-wit> black, what is it about grub that you want to know
<Red_> Ubuntu....It's....It's....It's Alive!!!!!!!!!
<ShootEmUp> YAY!
<shawn146|ubuntu> nope
<shawn146|ubuntu> :P
<Red_> thanks guys. so what do you recomend to DL first?
<shawn146|ubuntu> why is it installing so slowly
<shawn146|ubuntu> in ubuntu software center
<ShootEmUp> Red_ I like VLC for media files
<shawn146|ubuntu> mozzilla plugin
<Red_> yes.
<ShootEmUp> Chromium Web browser
<ShootEmUp> if you don;t like FF
<Red_> sorry. I love FF.
<shawn146|ubuntu> i like ff
<ShootEmUp> never cared for FF
<bgs100> vim-full
<bgs100> :p
<ShootEmUp> liked opera, but Chrome is better
<ShootEmUp> Compiz Config Manager
<ShootEmUp> let you do the Compiz effects
<Red_> well, i got to go get ready for bed. (parents). might see you before i shut it down for the night.
<ShootEmUp> okay, well I gotta go to bed to, night everyone!
<thewrath> night
<thewrath> hey ShootEmUp and Red_
<Red_> night.
<Red_> yup?
<shawn146|ubuntu> ?
<ShootEmUp> yes?
<thewrath> just saying hey
<ShootEmUp> hey
<ShootEmUp> now goodnight
<Red_> kk. be back later. maybe.
<shawn146|ubuntu> your all going?
<shawn146> back
<shawn146> not on my ubuntu system
<shawn146> hmm
<shawn146> taht jlime is too frustrating
<shawn146> i need someone fromt aht channelt o actually talk and not idle
<Red_> everyone left?
<nit-wit> Red_, your all set up eh
<Red_> yah i still am. but not for long.
<Red_> jsu wondering , how old are you?
<holstein> shawn146: you might have to hang out there for a couple days
<nit-wit> Red_, me
<Red_> yah.
<nit-wit> Red 48 years old and a college student again lol
<Red_> ah. im 15 and im a freshman in high school.
<nit-wit> Red_, cool well I only started with computing about 3 years ago so you are on a good start
<Red_> thx. im ina web design class in the mornings to.
<Red_> so what do you spend most of ur time on linux doing?
<nit-wit> Red_, I do support at the Ubuntu forums like most of the members we all break something sooner or later that somebody else knows how to fix.
<Red_> lol. what do you do to break it? it seems pretty stable.
<Red_> it has built in proxy!?
<nit-wit> Red_, you have a lot of control with open source at first be careful, it is pretty stable though. people get in trouble trying to lean programs out at times
<Red_> ok. so any appps you recomend i start out with?
<nit-wit> Red_, you want the ubuntu-restricted -extras in synaptic which is the installer in the admin where gparted was
<akshatj> M0hi, o/
<M0hi> hey akshatj. join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Timo_> Well M0hi the mplayer still gives me that there is no connection with a socket and th efile/folder is not found
<M0hi> Timo_, try re-installing mplayer or watch whether a normal system update detects those packages as you removed audacity
<Timo_> That didn't work.
<M0hi> re-installing mplayer too?
<M0hi> Timo_, ?
<Timo_> well I'll install it from the synaptic now
<Timo_> who knows that makes any differencve
<Timo_> mm I found the probl I guess
<M0hi> Timo_, also checked an update by clicking "check" ?
<M0hi> Timo_, you found it?
<Timo_> gnome-mplayer wasn't installed
<Timo_> it was just mplayer being installed
<RedRaven>  hey.
<M0hi> hey RedRaven
<M0hi> Timo_, see -team
<Timo_> duanedesign: I've done the nolirc, but it still gives me the stuffa bout lirc and the no file/folder fuond :(
<Timo_> but I thnik I found another problem :p
<M0hi> Timo_, try it
<Timo_> look: http://pastebin.com/V7UWJMev
<Timo_> rtmp gives an error, that's why the .flv is not created, and that's why MPLAYER can't find the file
<Timo_> :
<Timo_> :)
<M0hi> I have no clue about that error :[
<Timo_> mm no that's not it :(
<duanedesign> Timo_: are you using the GUI for mplayer?
<duanedesign> Timo_: i was going to see if you could try the commnd:   mplayer -vo x11 yourmoviefile
<Timo_> I'm the myspace downloader script, which is using rtmp and mplayer...
<Timo_> brb
<duanedesign> you can also uncomment the line in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Timo_> hi M0hi back! & duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello Timo_
<RedRaven> Hey sorry. had to get some breakfeast.
<RedRaven> wont be on long.
<duanedesign> Timo_: i was saying inside gksu gedit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<duanedesign> Timo_: uncomment the line :     # vo=xv,x11
<Timo_> well duanedesign my config file is completely empty...
<duanedesign> hmm :(
<M0hi> duanedesign, re-installing it ?
<duanedesign> Timo_: maybe in $HOME/.mplayer/
<Timo_> yes duanedesign, [gnome-mplayer]
<Timo_> that and: msglevel=all=5
<Timo_> is in the config file
<Timo_> not more..
<Timo_> well and I added the things like nolirc=yes
<Timo_> is that wrong? Should I have more info in that config file?
<Timo_> Hey lads, I've installed the netbook-launcer, when a window is active, is there a way to configure it that way that if I click the icon in the doc, it will minimize?
<ibuclaw> Timo_, the dock on the left hand side?
<ibuclaw> it's not very configurable am afraid. :s
<ibuclaw> other than adding/removing launchers, and reorganising them
<Timo_> ibuclaw: yes that one. mm that's pitty
<Timo_> plus I lost my 'Force Quit' button :(
<Timo_> the upper panel is now also locked..
<ibuclaw> Force quit?
<ibuclaw> as in... xkill ?
<Timo_> ye
<Timo_> it's helpful sometime
<Timo_> bah that launcher is so pretty, but works like nothing :P
<Timo_> Alt+F2 is disabled
<Timo_> searchig for apps doesn't work
<aveilleux> Timo_: Such is the massive pitfall of the netbook interface: No customization options whatsoever
<Timo_> aveilleux: do you know what the program is named, which is 'Run' (ALT+F2)
<aveilleux> Timo_: Unfortunately not, I haven't had it installed in a long time
<Timo_> okeis
<Timo_> mm I guess mutter doesn't have that kind of stuff
<Timo_> grr
<stlsaint> thewrath: mike?
<thewrath> yeap
<thewrath> you will probably get another friend request
<stlsaint> thewrath: why? from who?
<thewrath> that account is going bye bye probably in the next 2 weeks once i get all of my friends moved over... that account has issues with viewing the profile and facebook is not getting off of their *** and helping me
<thewrath> it will be from me on my new account
<stlsaint> thewrath: yea i had a issue the first time i hit the link
<thewrath> yea my new account does not have that issue
<thewrath> had that issue once i got the new profile and joined the new messaging system
<stlsaint> lol, i refuse to get that new account crap
<thewrath> i see
<thewrath> it looked  you had it
<thewrath> at least the new profile maybe not the new messaging system
<stlsaint> yea i refused to manually upgrade but one day i logged in and everything looked different
<stlsaint> a reason im considering leaving facebook
<aveilleux> I don't understand that mentality.
<aveilleux> Facebook is a constant work in progress: much like many online games. It'll never be "complete" or "perfect".
<thewrath> yea it is
<thewrath> next thing they changed I will create my own "Facebook" with buddy press
<aveilleux> If the developers find something that they like better, it's much easier to implement that solution than have to support many different configurations (this is like the classic console-vs-PC decision)
<thewrath> yea it is starting to annoy me
<aveilleux> Facebook, if anything, has *added* features over the past year and made them much easier to access. Is it different? Definitely. Is it wrong?.. well, no.
<aveilleux> Look at the paradox of a Windows user transferring over to OSX or GNU/Linux.
<aveilleux> It's a very different process to do many of the things in the OSs, but none of them are inherently "the best" way to do anything.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: it comes down to a personal decision
<stlsaint> aveilleux: when i came to ubuntu i liked it and wanted to use gnome
<aveilleux> The developers had a problem (or an "itch", if you follow Stallman's works), and the solved it ("scratched the itch") in their own way,.
<aveilleux> s/works/words
<aveilleux> Stallman's latest works are less than notable.
<aveilleux> Anyway.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: just because they decide to use unity doesnt make it right nor user friendly or *better*, it disappoints me because i want to use gnome and they make you use unity
<aveilleux> stlsaint: The only problem with that analogy is that the Unity team really believes it to be a better solution than Gnome Shell, not just a different way of approaching the problem.
<stlsaint> and facebook thought that changing their layout would ame things better
<stlsaint> s/amd/make
<aveilleux> What issues do you have with the new design? Have you examined why they bother you?
<thewrath> aveilleux, no one can view my profile
<thewrath> my account exists but people get a 404 error when trying to find me
<aveilleux> thewrath: Have you checked your security settings? Re-set your custom URL? Contacted Facebook support?
<thewrath> second yes the first no
<thewrath> where do I change my custom URL
<stlsaint> aveilleux: i dont like the button changes, nor do i like the new way they post everything that you post on other peoples pages
<aveilleux> thewrath: http://apps.facebook.com/personalurl/
<stlsaint> aveilleux: granted i have nothing personal that i post on facebook but its no one else's business of what i post on another persons page
<aveilleux> stlsaint: I disagree with that system as well. I've never liked the fact that it posts your commenting activity as an update; I delete all of those stupid messages.
<thewrath> aveilleux, watch this not work
<aveilleux> stlsaint: What button changes?
<thewrath> aveilleux, give it a while and it will give me the page
<stlsaint> aveilleux: how they made the status button so you have to hit it before you can post anything
<stlsaint> and they moved the message button from the left of the page to the right in the "Send message" button
<stlsaint> and i dont think i have the "new profile" since everytime i hit the home button i get a showing of "Get the new profile" message
<aveilleux> stlsaint: That's really a decision made to make it easier to post URLs in status updates without posting links, etc. It made my browser lag to hell when I posted a URL that I didn't want to be a Link
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Then... get it?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: It's actually pretty nifty
<stlsaint> meh
<stlsaint> bah, all this facebook talk
<stlsaint> i have facebook for its network abilities to contacts and family/friends, it is not a lifestyle for me as it is for others
<aveilleux> Neither is it for me.
 * stlsaint is going to go kill zombies
<seidos> hi all.  question:  how does one take a screenshot in tuxtype?  i tried prtsc and it didn't work
<aveilleux> seidos: You are referring to, when TuxType is in full screen mode?
<seidos> aveilleux, yeah, i didn't realize there was a non full-screen mode.  when i start it up, it's full screen
<seidos> alt-enter?
<seidos> no, that doesn't change it to screened mode.  i don't see an option for viewing in a window
<aveilleux> seidos: Linux doesn't handle video modechanges very well; I don't know the hotkey for changing that. You may need to edit the configuration file manually (in your home dir somewhere, I don't know the name of the specific directory)
<aveilleux> seidos: Open your home directory and hit Ctrl+H. Look for something like ".tuxtyping"
<seidos> aveilleux, so, solution is to run it in none full screen mode and get a screen shot that way?
<aveilleux> seidos: It's the easiest solution, certainly. I believe the Ctrl+PrintSrc might be an automatic capture to your Desktop though.
<aveilleux> I can't test it since I'm using a Mac wireless keyboard, and they don't have a PrintScr key.
<seidos> aveilleux, i'll try both
<seidos> yeah ctrl-prtsc didn't work, but windowed mode worked
<seidos> it's just weird that the app kind of takes over gnome/xorg
<seidos> i wonder if alt-f4 will close it
<seidos> nope
<seidos> it must not be a gtk app, okay, thanks for the help aveilleux
<Red__> hey.
<akshatj> hi
<akshatj> Red__, do you need any help?
<Red__> im having trouble connecting Ubuntu to a 2Wired network.
<Red__> im putting in the code and it accepts it, but then the little signal bar symbol at the top spins for a while and it eventuallly saidd you are offline. the singal is strong though. im using it now in win7.
<akshatj> Red__, wired or wireless?
 * akshatj confused
<Red__> wireless.
<akshatj> Red__, try using Wicd
<Red__> wicd?
<akshatj> Red__, you can find it in the software centre
<Red__> what is it?
<akshatj> Red__, it is a replacement for the network manager
<Red__> ok thx. will it still work with my old networks?
<akshatj> Red__, it works for Wired and Wireless networks only
<Red__> ok. why does the wireless manager need to be replaced? (sorry for all the questions. i just like to know what im doing before i do it)
<Red__> akshatj
<akshatj> Red__, I have heard Wicd works better for Wireless connections
<Red__> ok thx.
 * akshatj uses pppoeconf himself
<Red__> akshatj whats the difference?
<akshatj> Red__, between what?
<Red__> pppoeconf and wicd
<akshatj> Red__, pppoeconf is for DSL connections
<Red__> oh wait. i can't connect to the network so i can't download wicd/
<Red__> .*
<Red__> akshatj 9sorry for all the separate pings. not used to using them(
<Red__> ()*
<akshatj> Red__, are you using 10.10?
<Red__> yes.
<Red__> akshatj
<akshatj> Red__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/wicd-gtk/download and http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wicd-daemon
<akshatj> whoops
<akshatj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/wicd-daemon/download and http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/wicd-gtk/download
<Red__> ....what is that?
<akshatj> Red__, download the two packages and install them
<Red__> i can't do that from ubuntu though.
<Red__> akshatj, how am i supposed to do that through windows?
<akshatj> Red__,just choose any mirror to download :/
<Red__> and the mirror will let me send stuff to the Ubuntu partition?
<Red__> akshatj
<akshatj> Red__, you can save the .deb files somewhere in Windows and then browse to them through Ubuntu
<Red__> kk gtg.
<Red__> hey.
<akshatj> Red__, did it work?
<Red__> im on a different network.
<akshatj> on Ubuntu?
<Red__> yah. im in a diffrent place.
<akshatj> Red__, what are you waiting for then?
<Red__> ok ill get it then.
<akshatj> fire up software centre and install wicd
<Red__> k its installing.
<Red__> what the net-dev group it wants me to join?
<Red__> NVM
<Red__> so ive just been asking a bunch of people the, but what do you spend most of youre time doing in Linux akshatj?
<akshatj> random stuff
<Red__> ok. but like what in linux that you can't do in windows/
<Red__> ?*
<akshatj> you can't take a look at what's inside and makes things work
<Red__> oh ok.
<Red__> hey i gtg again sorry.
<nit-wit> hajour, how are you
<nit-wit> holstein, and your little dog to, "the wicked witch of the west"
<Roydaman2> is there a way to upgrade or update Gparted to format to HFS+??
<_schism_> good afternoon all
<ShootEmUp> Red_, you here?
<_schism_> can someone recomend a simple email server for ubuntu?  Just looking for somethng simple I can put squirrelmail on top of for the kids to play with here at the house and I cant figgure out which one is better for me to do so on google
<kristian-aalborg> Roydaman2: have a look at the project homepage, they might have a download that is newer than the one in repos
<kristian-aalborg> but check if it does what you want first, of course
<Roydaman2> kristian i found this http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<Roydaman2> kristian which has an updated Gparted but when i try to sudo apt-get update it tells me there are no updates
<kristian-aalborg> you need to add it to your sources.list, I think
<kristian-aalborg> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<kristian-aalborg> ah, it's an iso
<kristian-aalborg> so you dl and burn it to a cd
<kristian-aalborg> please note that I have zero experience with this program
<Roydaman2> yea sry i didnt read the whole thing then i did and went looking for a blank cd
<Roydaman2> i have some with gparted on linux machines all i need is a 50 gig partyition to install MAC OS X onto
<Roydaman2> i been workin on this for 2 1/2 days now haha
<kristian-aalborg> it can get hairy :)
<kristian-aalborg> remember backup
<Roydaman2> always well actually its a blank drive already i formatted it before i took it out of my other PC
<Elise001> Hi, wifi not detected when I run Ubuntu Netbook on Compaq portable. Wifi detected and usuable when I run Windows Vista on same machine. How can I fix this?
<ikt> hi Elise001, unlucky with your wifi woes :(
<ikt> I'm trying to fine the page that might be able to help
<ikt> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html
<Elise001> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/..... It goes on. Trying to take screen shot with cel phone camera.
<ikt> o_O? Are you trying to install a wireless driver?
<Elise001> It says /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep No such file or directory.  Twice.
<Elise001> I have not tried to install a wireless driver yet. I might need help with that, please.
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642421 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maverick could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep (affects: 230) (dups: 3) (heat: 1116)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikt> that is a massive bug
<Elise001> Thank you. I will look at that webpage on my Samsung netbook running Windows Vista.
<Elise001> I will stay connected to #ubuntu-beginners.
<ikt> what type of compaq laptop do you have?
<Elise001> Looking. I got it for cheap recently.
<ikt> tbh I thought compaq went out of business years ago
<ikt> compaq seems to be hp now
<Elise001> On the bottem it says Model P/N: AT8-C2(C Test) 1AT8B5UTP20
<Elise001> It also says CPU: AMD Turion TM 64 Mobile TL-50 (1.6 GHz, 512KB L2
<Elise001> I paid $150 and the $ went to a school. Good deed. I'd like to run Ubuntu on it.
<ikt> hrm, can't find that model
<ikt> if you run in terminal: sudo lshw -C network
<Elise001> It says other stuff on label on bottom, like Wireless: 802.11bg (Huskers), it that is any help.
<Elise001> By terminal, do you mean command line? I can sign in.
<ikt> yep
<Elise001> And it came " as is" with no documentation or CD's.
<ikt> the huskers doesn't mean anything :(
<ikt> 802.11bg is the type of wireless it can connect to
<ikt> 802.11bg is fairly normal
<Elise001> I will sign in. I mean log in.
<Elise001> There is a small switch on the front. I havbe it in the position that works for Windows Vista. Blue light instead of orange.
<Elise001> How do I get to terminal via drop down menu, please?
<ikt> Applications > Accessories >
<Elise001> I see. Accesseries, then Terminal.
<ikt> yep :)
<Elise001> I typed in "sudo lshw -C network" and then keyed in my password.
<Elise001> The system printed a bunch of info, starting with description: Network controller.
<Elise001> What do you want to know?
<ikt> the product
<aveilleux> Elise001: Pastebin it.
<ikt> or do that
<ikt> yeah
<aveilleux> !pastebin | Elise001
<ubot2> Elise001: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikt> pastebin, I forgot about that
<Elise001> *-network; dsecription: Network controller; product:
<Elise001> product: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN; vendor: Brodacom Corp.; physical id:0
<Elise001> Do I type "/pastebin?
<ikt>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Elise001> Any other info you need?
<ikt> yeah if you can copy it all
<ikt> that makes it easier
<aveilleux> Elise001: Having trouble installing wireless?
<ikt> yeah pretty much
<ikt> i'm just trying to get what wireless chipset they have
<aveilleux> Elise001: If you have a hardwire connection, you can just go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers and install the Broadcom STA driver
<Elise001> I went to //paste.ubuntu.com on my working computer.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Can you get a hardwire connection to the laptop in question?
<aveilleux> Elise001: As in, ethernet cable
<aveilleux> ....why does Xchat think that "ethernet" is not a word
<Elise001> Yes.
<ikt> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10293481 <- aveilleux
<aveilleux> Elise001: Then do what I mentioned above, and it should work
<aveilleux> Oh.
<Elise001> I use that yellow cable when I visit my friends who do not have wifi.
<aveilleux> OH. God not one of those stupid switches.
<Elise001> Hardware swithches?
<Elise001> Getting the cable now.
<aveilleux> I have no issue with hardware switches: I take issue with toggle switches.
<aveilleux> As in, not an ON/OFF slider... a spring-loaded switch that you tab to turn something on or off
<ikt> yeah
<aveilleux> My laptop as an ON/OFF slider and it's great
<ikt> ohh
<ikt> the ones where you slide it to the right and it flicks back/
<aveilleux> Yeah
<aveilleux> I hate those
<ikt> :<
<aveilleux> They usually depend on hardware/software interaction, and if the hardware's off when the software thinks it's on, then flicking the switch will just shut the software off and turn the hardware on.
<aveilleux> It's more common than you might think.
<Elise001> Using Ethernet cable, Firefox works. I am able to read my GmAIL. Thank you for a partial solution.
<ikt> yeah my acer had it, was a nightmare, only netbook I've had where I had to manually right click on the wireless icon > turn wireless on, every single time I logged in
<ikt> Elise001, if you go System > Admin > Hardware drivers
<ikt> is there anything listed?
<ikt> addtional drivers*
<Elise001> It would still be nice to use wireless with the Compaq when running Ubuntu. I really like Ubuntu. I'll tell you why briefly later, if you like.
<aveilleux> Elise001: You can install the wireless drivers using the Additional Drivers utility, then you won't need a cable.
<Elise001> Moved the Samsung next to Compaq. I'll look.
<Elise001> Going to system->admin->additional drivers
<ikt> yep
<Elise001> The system is downloading and updating packages indexes, it says that.
<aveilleux> That's good.
<Elise001> It says that No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<aveilleux> Ack, that's not good.
<Elise001> I think it finished.
<Elise001> I'll close the white window that said that.
<Elise001> Actually, I clicked on Help in the window. Let's see what that does.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Oh, I think you need to activate the Universe repositories.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<aveilleux> Elise001: Then go to Settings > Repositories
<Elise001> A window popped up saying it wants to install updates. I'll let it.
<aveilleux> Elise001: May as well, but do this afterward (ignore a reboot if it needs one)
<aveilleux> Elise001: Check all the boxes on the first tab except "Source code", and hit Close. Hit Reload.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Then you should have the Universe repositories available.
<Elise001> I did that. Thanks.
<Elise001> It still says No package is selected in the Synaptic Package Manager box. Should I restart?
<aveilleux> Elise001: The updates ran? Then yes
<Elise001> Unplugging Ethernet cable too so can test wifi connection.
<Elise001> Starting.
<Elise001> Selecting Ubuntu
<aveilleux> Elise001: Er, if you didn't install the driver then it won't work. The driver won't be included as a part of the normal updates.
<Elise001> Still get that Could Not Load msg twice.
<Elise001> Typing in my password. Ubuntu music played.
<Elise001> Now will try to run Firefox.
<Elise001> Server not found. Drats. No wireless detected.
<Elise001> Auto etho connection established when I plug back in Ethernet cable.
<Elise001> Starting update mgr.
<Elise001> Applying changes.
<Elise001> This could take a few minutes. Thanks for your patience.
<Elise001> By the way, I'd like to learn enough about Ubuntu so I could help others like you are doing.
<Elise001> I do have a technical background and I am a ham, KI6PUO.
<Elise001> And I am studying Perl with the new Civil Hackers School of SF now.
<Elise001> I used to program for a living. I stopped but I am getting back into it.
<Elise001> Downloaded 164MB of 217MB at 218 kB/s
<Elise001> 200MB
<Elise001> The screen just went crazy.
<Elise001> Had to remove battery and put back in. Restarting Ubuntu.
<Elise001> Ubuntu music played.
<Elise001> This time it wants to do partial upgrade. I'm doing that.
<Elise001> Not all msgs look good.
<Elise001> 4 new packages are going to be installed. 180 packages are going to be upgraded. Could take several hours.
<aveilleux> Elise001: That's the only problem with a new Ubuntu system -- lots of updates.
<Elise001> I remember from my Toshiba that died.
<Elise001> Now it says 3 minutes remaining. I hope so.
<Elise001> Setting up software-center (3.0.7)
<Elise001> Restarting system as recomended.
<Elise001> Still get those Could not load msgs.
<Elise001> Got the music.
<Elise001> Update mgr says no updates to install.
<Elise001> Still no wifi. Any suggestions towards getting wifi to work, please?
<Elise001> Interesting. Wifi working. But wifi on top says not.
<Elise001> Firefox lets me read my Gmail after I unplugged Ethernet cable.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Does it say "Not managed"?
<Elise001> Firefox stopped working again.
<aveilleux> Elise001: That's a really common bug. Open up Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type: gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf #(caps is important)
<Elise001> No caps?
<aveilleux> Elise001: Once the text editor opens up, change the line down at the bottom that says "managed=false" to "managed=true" (without the quotes)
<aveilleux> Elise001: No, you must include the caps I typed.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Linux is case-sensitive.
<Elise001> Did that. Thanks.
<Elise001> Restarting Firefox.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Then in order for network-manager to handle your wireless, you'll need to log out and log back in. I don't know if that's still the case, though... it's been a while
<Elise001> No wifi. So restarting computer.
<Elise001> Same Fatal Could Not Load msgs. But they do not appear to be fatal after all.
<Elise001> I got a msg about battery could be old or broken. 1.1%.
<Elise001> Starting Firefox.
<stlsaint> Elise001: yea mine is at 19.7% :D
<Elise001> Unchecking Work offline.
<Elise001> Can't find www.google.com.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Are you connected in the corner of the screen? Ubuntu won't automatically connect you to the nearest wifi.
<Elise001> Oh well.
<Elise001> Up the top when I put curser over wifi symbol, it says No Network Connection.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Then... click on it and select a network.
<stlsaint> aveilleux: if you have connected to the wireless network before than yea it will automatically connect on startup
<aveilleux> stlsaint: But we just got the wireless drivers working.
<stlsaint> roger dodger
<Elise001> When I click on the wifi symbol, it only highlights VPN Connections.
<aveilleux> wait, Elise001, did you go back and install the broadcom driver in Additional Drivers?
<Elise001> I think I did not. Sorry, but how do I do that again?
<Elise001> Going to system-> additional drivers now.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Here's an easier way. Open Terminal again. run "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" (without the quotes). that way, even if the app doesn't detect it, the drivers will be installed anyway.
<Elise001> It says No proprietary drivers are in use on this system. I will read rest of box.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Does your laptop have a hardware switch for turning the wireless on and off?
<Elise001> Looks like there are 2 Nividea drivers and 2 Broadcom drivers I can install.
<Elise001> Yes to switch. And it is turned on.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Oh, yeah. Go and install the latest nvidia (highest number) and both of the broadcom (I assume STA and firmware kernel)
<Red__> hey.
<Elise001> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/..... It goes on. I think I need to reattach Ethernet cable. Will do so.
<aveilleux> Elise001: Oh, yeah, you'll need that.
<Red__> is there a way to transfer book marks from EI in windows to FF in Linux?
<Elise001> White box frozen. Have to restart.
<aveilleux> Red__: Not effectively. You can transfer them from IE to FF in Windows, then copy the profile from Windows to Linuz
<aveilleux> Linux*
<aveilleux> s/effectively/directly
<Red__> thanks. hey nit-wit.
<nit-wit> Red__, hey I saw you on earlier you get everything going
<Red__> oh yah. I love it. can't wait to really get in. got compiz installed. amazing
<Red__> what im looking for now is a good article on basic line comands for the terminal.
<nit-wit> Red__, here is a good starter download of a pdf probably. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<Red__> yah i have that in my bookmarks. which i mistakenly left in IE on the windows side.....
<Elise001> I am doing the sudo.
<Elise001> It ran. Will restart.
<nit-wit> Red__, I haven't read it I learned what I know by trial and error and hanging out at the Ubuntu forums and watching how things go. I have a lot of free time though so t has been a fun learning experience.
<Red__> yah. well my winter break is almost over and then hello mid-term exams. anyways, ill probably look up an article in a minute. but once i go into windows and put the EI bookmarks in FF, how do i transfer them to FF in linux?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-01
<aveilleux> Red__: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_from_Windows_to_Linux
<Elise001> Wifi detected. Using Google Maps on FireFox. Thank you Aveilleux!
<_schism_> can anyone tell me of a easy email server to set up that can be used with a webmail frontend like squirrellmail?
<Elise001> And thanks to my other helper too.
<Red__> thanks.
<aveilleux> you're welcome Elise001
<nit-wit> Red__, there  a FF sync in FF you might just install FF in windows and install the sync, and your boomarks in either OS on FF will be the same
<Red__> is my name a reference to something? (the full name is Red Raven)
<Red__> kk thx. im running bete 4 on windows though. but it shouldn't matter.
<nit-wit> Red__, the sync is the same for the beta and the Ubntu install you may just have to get it from the addons in Ubuntu
<Red__> ok will do.
<stlsaint> _schism_: check out citadel
<stlsaint> aveilleux: W00T
<Red__> the iphone app?
<_schism_> stlsaint,   I'll take a look thank you very much is it the server or everything in one?
<_schism_> just looking for something to goof around with
<stlsaint> _schism_: it has a "all-in-one" abilities but you can setup whatever you want
<_schism_> stlsaint,  thank you so much I am going to go look at it now
<stlsaint> _schism_: no prob
<Red__> is the linux sync version "FF bkmrk syncing with desktop couchdb" in the software center?
<nit-wit> Red__, the ff snyc should only sync ff, not sure what desktop couchdb is
<Red__> oh ok. so then just get this one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10868/
<nit-wit> Red__, thats the one, also be careful with the software center it looks pretty but there is stuff there not maintained and may need additional repositories and dependencies. Personally I don't install anything from there, But  know what I need.
<nit-wit> 8I
<nit-wit> *I
<Red__> then where you you get stuff for Linux?
<aveilleux> Red__: Repositories, but we install them using resources other than the Software Center. Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, etc.
<Red__> ok what exactly are repositories?
<nit-wit> Red__, in the terminal run cat /etc/apt/sources.list  the list is the repositories where the software is coming from
<nit-wit> Red__, protected software repositiries
<nit-wit> close on the spelling
<Red__> permision denied?
<nit-wit> Red__, try sudo apt-get update
<Red__> what the freak just happened?
<nit-wit> Red__, if you have the software center open you will get a denial, with linux since there are multiple ways to get packages you can only use one at a time.
<nit-wit> Red__, what did you see
<Red__> i dont have it open
<nit-wit> Red__, was it scrolling text
<Red__> a bunch of URLs involving packages poped up.
<Red__> yes.
<nit-wit> Red__, so that is one of the ways you see if your updated never stop it let it finish. the next command is sudo apt-get upgrade
<nit-wit> Red__, those urls were the repositories being checked
<Red__> its done
<nit-wit> Red__, so run sudo apt-get upgrade, or you can open the download manager and see if anything is ready to update/install
<Red__> ran the scrpit. so why am i putting sudo in front?
<nit-wit> Red__, you always have to use sudo if your doing super user=admin in windows type work
<Red__> oh so if it needs an admin you put sudo. so shoul i be working in a non-admin profile for security then?
<nit-wit> Red__, basically yes that is one of the reasons amongst others that Linux and Ubuntu if not in a root install is safer
<Red__> so it is safe to be on as admin then?
<nit-wit> Red__, you are in a non admin profile with a regular install. It is like running a admin process from a limited in windows where you would right click to owner then a poassword
<nit-wit> Red__, the pass word and sudo prompt give you a short time in a similiar to admin in windows
<Red__> oh ok. that awesome. so its like there is no admin except when it needs it temporaraly!
<nit-wit> Red__,  yeah that is basically it, it just takes awhile to sort out what is where and when hyou need a sudo. If you run sudo apt-get upgrade though you may see some updates
<Red__> yah its installing a bunch right now.
<nit-wit> Red__, I suspected you hadn't run these two commands yet. On a fresh install you want to update with the update manager in the menu, or in the terminal with these two commands.
<Red__> ok gald i did it then. so whats it downloading, just general updates and stuff?
<nit-wit> Red__, yeah probably you installed maverick 10.10 correct
<Red__> yah i think so.
<nit-wit> Red__, here is another matter you want to be aware of partial upgrades, this is from the development part of the forum but is relevant on any runny Linux OS.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641400
<nit-wit> *runny=running
<nit-wit> brb
<Red__> ok so basically dont do them, only do full upgrades?
<nit-wit> Red__, yeah if it is a partial there usally a dependecy not available yet but will be shorly, hard to say how long. So when your all upgarded do you want to do a install of a package from the terminal so you get the feel for that
<Red__> um, sure. and packages are just smaller bits of code that make up a program?
<nit-wit> Red__, so you usede the gparted partitioner on the live cd it isn't in the install but a handy tool how about that
<Red__> definatly. i liked it and wondered where it went.
<nit-wit> Red__, package could be defined in sveral ways but basically the code for a progrm or programs
<nit-wit> Red__, so in the terminal run sudo apt-get install gparted
<Red__> ok. the update is still going
<nit-wit> Red__, just wait till the update/upgrade is done you can only run one of these processes at a time
<Red__> IK. dik how long it has to go though.
<Red__> oh ETA 5 Min.
<nit-wit> Red__, also the gparted partitioner can only be used on a unmounted partition, so you can't do anything with Ubuntu but you can format a thumb drive other HD's, even mess with the windows partition if you had to
<Red__> ok cool.
<nit-wit> Red__, to adjust the Ubuntu install with gparted you would just use the live cd, and you have to turn off the swap to unlock everything in the install to mess with it.
<Red__> ok. i have a while before i ever have to mess with that though. btw, this is a long way off for me, but is triple boooting with OSx even going to be possible with my partitions?
<nit-wit> Red__, gparted can also be downloaded to a bootable cd along with other partitioners as well it sometimes, for other needs
<Red__> ok. random question: how old are you?
<nit-wit> Red__, not sure really about the OSX, you have the max amount of partitions allowed, but the extended allows as many logical type partitions you can fit in it. If the OSX will boot from a extended then you could slip it in there with some partition resizing
<nit-wit> Red__, 48
<nit-wit> Red__, I rember your age
<nit-wit> *remember
<Red__> oh sorry did i ask you last night?
<stlsaint> old folks ;)
<Red__> btw its unpackaging everything.
<nit-wit> Red__, yeah no problem it doesn't matter. ther is a thread at the Ubuntu Forums about a 9 year old girl whoes mother is  Linux IT who wasted them in a store
<nit-wit> Red__, the first update/upgrade can take awhile.
<Red__> IK! wish i knew that much. that would be rly embarasing.
<nit-wit> Red__, I thought it was funny, you never know who has special skills that you would never have thought of
<Red__> this might be noobish, but do IRC clients allow you to access IRC channels from your desktop?
<nit-wit> Red__, what are you using now which program
<stlsaint> any you fine folks use kvm?
<Red__> im using the freenode network in my browser.
<nit-wit> stlsaint, I use Vbox
<Red__> ive only ever used in-browser IRCs
<nit-wit> Red__, I use xchat we can install that along with gparted and you could just have the icon on the desktop or in the panel no browser needed
<Red__> yay. so will that give me more customization options?
<nit-wit> Red__, peobably I just use it as is
<nit-wit> *probably
<Red__> oh ok then.
<nit-wit> Red__, I know ther is customizing of like colors of names and others I just haven't bothered with those parts
<Red__> kk cool. just wondering.
<Red__> DL is done.
<nit-wit> Red__, okay lets install xcat and gparted at the same time in the terminal run    sudo apt-get install gparted xchat
<Red__> hey sorry im back. just let me run it,
<stlsaint> Red__: you new to ubuntu?
<Red__> installed it yesterday.
<stlsaint> Red__: new to linux?
<Red__> yes.
<Red__> E: unable to locate Xchat package.
<Red__> oh lol spaelled it wrong
<nit-wit> stlsaint, installed on a HP that had 4 primaries to begin with to much fun.:)
<nit-wit> Red__, no capitals either in this command set
<stlsaint> lol, gotta love partitions
<Red__> installing now.
<nit-wit> stlsaint, HP seems to love that setup
<Red__> yes it was loads of fun. but i learned a lot.
<stlsaint> never understood why
<Red__> lol i was just about to ask why is it limited to 4 partitions.
<nit-wit> Red__, yipee, also if you type history in the terminal it will give the history
<Red__> ok.
<nit-wit> Red__, history is good for forgot command
<nit-wit> *forgotten
<Red__> just used it. i like it. its short and to the point
<Red__> DL is done.
<nit-wit> Red__, I think you will have this figured out pretty fast, it took me about 6 months to get the swing of the setup, but  was new to computers anyway. So gparted should be in the menu admin and xchat is in internet
<Red__> yup found them.
<nit-wit> Red__, cool I'm going to go get some dinner I think
<Red__> ok cya later then.
<nit-wit> Red__, see yah on xchat
<Red__> starting it now.
<nit-wit> Red__, let us know are you black again in a nick
<stlsaint> black?
<red-raven> hey.
<red-raven> I'm in Xchat (no rly?)
<nit-wit> red-raven, hey your real nick cooooooool.:)
<red-raven> thx!  that doesn't mean anything does it?
<nit-wit> stlsaint, black was the nick when we were switching computers during the Ubuntu install.
<stlsaint> oh ok
<red-raven> i used an irc client app on my ipod touch.
<nit-wit> stlsaint, nothing more, i;m actuall a black studies major at my university
<nit-wit> can't spell worth a darn though on this net book though
<red-raven> red raven isnt the name of anything else is it?
<nit-wit> red-raven, can't think of anything, see you all later
<red-raven> good. found out after i mane my XBL Gtag that it was the name of a dragon ball z character. i dont even watch it.
<stlsaint> dragon ball z is awesome
<red-raven> not when you accedentally type in ninja goko becasue your younger, obsessed with geckos, want to get online fast, and run out of "gecko" alternative spellings.
<red-raven> you got a good article for directory commands? i cant find the one to move forward in a directory/
<red-raven> .*
<red-raven> BRB going to put sync on window FF.
<red-raven> hey. wheres the thing download so that linux can read windows files?
<red-raven> you download*
<stlsaint> red-raven: what files?
<red-raven> might be a package, im not sure.
<red-raven> oh ignore that hold on
<red-raven> um, any files, just anything on the windows partitions.
<stlsaint> red-raven: just view it
<red-raven> yah.
<stlsaint> select the partition, enter what directorys and view files
<stlsaint> im not sure what else you are looking for
<red-raven> i thought you had to DL something to read windows partitions on linux?
<stlsaint> red-raven: nope
<stlsaint> Go to your Places menu option, select the partition to mount it on the desktop, open it like any other folder and view files
<red-raven> i cant find my windows documents folder from there.
<stlsaint> red-raven: you must enter your "users" folder and enter the user profile
<dropbear> can anyone here help me with some internet problems
<red-raven> ok will it be in the system partition?
<stlsaint> dropbear: what problems
<stlsaint> red-raven: nope, where your user data is
<red-raven> ok then. ill keep looking
<red-raven> i MIGHT be able to help. it depends.
<dropbear> I have an internet connection. and everything connected to my wireless router is running fine except one computer that is struggling to open google and not managing anything else
<dropbear> I have a netbook, playstation, and Iphone that are all running fine at about 500KB/sec
<red-raven> um, low signal strength?
<dropbear> but my other computer is struggling at 5
<dropbear> have tried wired connection to the router and straight into the modem but no love
<red-raven> drivers?
<dropbear> It also happened pretty suddenly last night. it was running fine and then slowed down
<stlsaint> dropbear: what is your computer running?
<dropbear> if it was a driver problem would it come out of nowhere like that?
<dropbear> 10.10
<dropbear> for about a month
<stlsaint> dropbear: have you ran anythign else on this computer?
<dropbear> what do you mean?
<dropbear> no other OS?
<stlsaint> yes any other OS?
<dropbear> it was formerly a vista machine about 6 months ago. installed 10.04 and then about a month ago upgraded to 10.10
<stlsaint> dropbear: did 10.04 run fine?
<stlsaint> dropbear: or did you have same issues?
<dropbear> no, this is the first time this has happened
<stlsaint> dropbear: what drivers are you using?
<dropbear> how do I find that out?
<stlsaint> dropbear: open a terminal
<dropbear> yeah
<stlsaint> dropbear: enter command: lspci | grep Wireless
<stlsaint> dropbear: copy paste the output
<red-raven> sorry i wasn't much help. i can fix basic stuff.
<stlsaint> red-raven: you find your files?
<red-raven> yah.
<stlsaint> cool
<stlsaint> glad i could help ;)
<stlsaint> (if i even did)
<red-raven> bu i must not have uploaded my EI bookmarks to FF in windows yet cause FF sync didnt tranfer them.
<dropbear> I am not on the machine that I am having trouble on. I will go on that one and come on this channell
<DropBear1> I was in here a minute ago getting help from someone about finding out my drivers
<DropBear1> could you repeat the command you wanted me to write
<stlsaint> lspci
<stlsaint> opps
<stlsaint> lspci | grep Wireless
<DropBear1> when I put in lspci | grep Wireless it doesn't do anything. If I put in just lspci I get a bit list, Is that what you want?
<stlsaint> lol heck no
<stlsaint> so lspci | grep Wireless yields no results??
<stlsaint> what about:
<stlsaint> lspci | grep Ethernet
<DropBear1> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<stlsaint> DropBear1: are you able to connect to any wireless networks on this laptop with the issues? (it seems that you should not be able to)
<DropBear1> yes I can I am connected now. just really slowly
<stlsaint> well its definately driver issues, question is what drivers are you using...
<stlsaint> hrm....
<DropBear1> I tried connecting to different web pages, some work, some don't, and I was trying to download a torrent which given it's popularity should have been going alot faster than it was at less than 1kb/s
 * stlsaint thinks
<stlsaint> intermitten connection issues points to faulty hardware
<stlsaint> (or drivers)
<red-raven> i hate wireless driver issues. ive had so many in the past.
<DropBear1> why would it come out of nowhere like that though? it has been working perfectly up until about 12 hours ago?
<stlsaint> DropBear1: what is the model of this laptop?
<DropBear1> toshiba sattelite a500
<stlsaint> one sec
<harrisonk> hello
<red-raven> heard toshibas dont play nice with linux.
<red-raven> ehllo.
<harrisonk> anyone here good with git?
<red-raven> git?
<red-raven> (im new)
<harrisonk> one moment
<harrisonk> http://git-scm.com/
<harrisonk> it's like svn
<harrisonk> or bazaar
<red-raven> repositories DL stuff?
<stlsaint> red-raven: its a version control app
<harrisonk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29
<harrisonk> that is something else to look at
<stlsaint> dropbear: connection dropped?
<harrisonk> stlsaint: are you good with git?
<stlsaint> harrisonk: depends on what defines good...
<dropbear> yeah. my connection on the other machine dropped. I am back on the one that works
<harrisonk> can push stuff to gitorious.org
<dropbear> I typed in "/exit" on another window thinking it would just close that window  but it dropped them all and then I couldn't reconnect
<stlsaint> dropbear: yea i think your having a in progress bug with your system
<dropbear> what does that mean?
<dropbear> will it help if I go back to 10.04?
<red-raven> so git is where packages and linux programs are stored and catalouged?
<stlsaint> dropbear: i think your wireless card is not being properly detected by ubuntu
<stlsaint> red-raven: its not linux specific, it can be used by anyone for any type of code or projects
<dropbear> it has in the past though. I do have a usb card that I can try? will that help
<red-raven> oh ok i get it now.
<dropbear> will it also help If i go back to 10.04 or reinstall 10.10. will I lose all the apps and software that I have installed?
<stlsaint> dropbear: the new release may be causing the issue
<stlsaint> dropbear: if this is meant to be your main system i suggest going back to the working release to prevent continued issues
<dropbear> is there a way of winding it back or will I have to reinstall the whole thing again and lose all the things that I have installed?
<dropbear> ?
<stlsaint> dropbear: there is no roll back feature available, you will need to reinstall it all
<stlsaint> you can make a copy of the apps installed
<dropbear> ok. thanks very much for all of your time and help
<dropbear> how do I do that?
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<dropbear> hello kristian
 * dropbear says hello
<red-raven> Hello.
<kristian-aalborg> \o
<kristian-aalborg> trying to let my normal user shut down the box
<stlsaint> dropbear: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, then select File>Save Markings As...[b] and save your Markings" from Synaptic to someplace safe, such as a Thumb Drive or some other Storage that will be easily acessable after the re-install. This saves all your "Installed Programs" selections to a file that can be read by Synaptic, and used to re-install all the "stuff" that you have installed now.
<dropbear> excellent, thanks heaps.
<kristian-aalborg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<dropbear> how do I reinstall it all afterwards
<kristian-aalborg> following this.. no luck
<red-raven> i can't imagine reinstalling like that. it was hard enoguh installing it noramlly for me.
<stlsaint> dropbear: use the Read Markings option in synaptic
<red-raven> ill read it. give me a sec. (im new, so dont count on anything)
<dropbear> awesome. I will go away and do all of that now. I will let you konow how I go whenI am done.
<stlsaint> dropbear: one sec
<stlsaint> dropbear: let me get you a better link
<dropbear> ok
<dropbear> what do you mean
<stlsaint> dropbear: i prefer this method shown here: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=96
<red-raven> wait, you cant just hit the shut down button in the upper right corner?
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: not when I don't have X, no ;)
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: what issue are you having?
<kristian-aalborg> from the command line, I can't shutdown the box as a normal user
<red-raven> X?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: are you a member of the sudoers file?
<stlsaint> !X
<ubot2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kristian-aalborg> I have to "sudo poweroff" etc... it's not the end of the world, but mildly annoying... so I'm looking into visudo and stuff
<stlsaint> !X | red-raven
<ubot2> red-raven: please see above
<red-raven> why thank you ubot2! still dont know if i get it....
<red-raven> jeez....pushy little bot.....
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: X is what provides you with gnome
<stlsaint> red-raven: the xorg server is what gives you colors and stuffs ;)
<harrisonk> otherwise it would be all text
<red-raven> oh ok. why dont you have it then?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: well for security reasons you must be sudo to shutdown a system
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/AeE1f4Ca
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: I'm using a laptop from 1997 :)
<kristian-aalborg> and, let me point out that I have all kinds of colors and stuff going on
<red-raven> oh i get it now. for fun?
<kristian-aalborg> yes, for fun and learning
<red-raven> ah. that would be cool.
<kristian-aalborg> if you are new to linux I can really recommend getting some old computer that it won't matter if you mess up... you're more prone to experimenting then ;)
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: looks like somebody has been editing the sudoers file ;)
<kristian-aalborg> true :)
<kristian-aalborg> only using visudo though
<red-raven> hm. well i need to learn commands and languages first. i know basic html, minimal C++, and thats it. im learning the terminal's commands now.
<stlsaint> red-raven: may i propose you use clicompanion ;)
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/05/28/fbterm-birth-of-the-cool-for-the-console/ - this blog is rather interesting
<stlsaint> red-raven:  CLI Companion is a Terminal with an attached Command List. It comes with a handful of commands to help new users get acquainted with the Terminal. It also allows you to save commands to the Command List for later use.
<stlsaint> red-raven: managed by our very own duanedesign
<stlsaint> red-raven: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=238
<kristian-aalborg> that sounds like a good idea
<red-raven> my mind asploded at the sight of the first screen shot. but now that you told me im not freaking out. anyways, can i still run the standard terminal?
<kristian-aalborg> stlsaint: what should I do with the sudoers file?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: well i thought somethign different when i said use sudoers, so you want to shutdown the system without doing: sudo shutdown ?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: do you just not want to put in a password or is the command too long?
<kristian-aalborg> I want to be able to reboot and shutdown as a normal user... nothing more
<kristian-aalborg> like I said, it's just a mild annoyance
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: from the fbterm screenshot or the CLI-Companion one?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: you could just use a alias and then all you have to do is enter password
<stlsaint> red-raven: yes,
<kristian-aalborg> is there no "proper" way to do it?
<red-raven> fbterm i guess. didnt see CLI. in the article, only in the comments.
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: other options include elevating user permissions and or handling system as root ALL the time which defeats the endstate so...permissions it is !
<kristian-aalborg> I read about chmodding /sbin/reboot and such, but that seems silly
<kristian-aalborg> I'll deal for now, then... not the end of the world
<stlsaint> red-raven: that is something to do on a test machine first
<stlsaint> red-raven: maybe try on a virtual machine first before testing on production machine
<red-raven> CLI or FBterm?
<stlsaint> LOL oh crap sorry
<stlsaint> i meant those last two comments to kristian-aalborg
<red-raven> ok ok lol.
<kristian-aalborg> I don't think I'll tamper with that... but I'll keep my eyes out for a proper solution
<red-raven> so where do i get CLI?
<stlsaint> red-raven: in that link i sent you gives full instructions
<red-raven> ooooo sry. looking @wrong link.
<stlsaint> red-raven: http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=238
<red-raven> thx.
<stlsaint> yep yep
<stlsaint> gotta love giving support ;)
<red-raven> can't wait till im good enough to do the same. course thats a while off. in the mean time ill stick to helping all the morons in my buiz and finance class when they do something stupid on their laptop.
<red-raven> so i just use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clicompanion-devs/clicompanion-nightlies  and then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install clicompanion ?
<red-raven> should i be pinging whenever i say something?
<JoeMaverickSett> red-raven: yes, that is the correct command.
<red-raven> um, ok.
<JoeMaverickSett> and yes, you should put the name of the person you're speaking (writing) to.
<red-raven> thx. not used to doing that.
<JoeMaverickSett> that way there is no confusiong. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> *confusion
<red-raven> and doesn't it alert the person with a beep?
<JoeMaverickSett> red-raven: yes, it does if you put the person's name. :)
<red-raven> stlsaint thx, unpacking now.
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: not quite
<red-raven> stlsaint, how come it doesn't have the basic directory commands?
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: i dont get any beeps and alot of other clients dont automatically beep unless instructed to
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint: ah! :|
<stlsaint> red-raven: put yes putting a nick infront of the message makes the message stand out to the person either with sound or default is a change in color of the message
<stlsaint> red-raven: clicompanion is written in python and is very easy to customize to your needs want, ie: shell selection
<red-raven> what the fudge. cd desktop isnt working.
<red-raven> no directory command works for me right now! they just were.
<stlsaint> red-raven: thats because there is no such thing as a desktop ;)
<red-raven> there is a desktop file.....
<stlsaint> red-raven: you sure about that?
<red-raven> ....yes?
<red-raven> it works in terminal now. i think i typed something wrong.
<stlsaint> i think you did too :D
<red-raven> but there is a desktop file.
<red-raven> /home/red-raven/Desktop
<stlsaint> desktop is different than Desktop
<wolffu> Is the beginners team for new users to Ubuntu or people looking to contribute to Ubuntu?
<stlsaint> red-raven: and its not a file, its a directory ;)
<stlsaint> wolffu: both
<pleia2> wolffu: both
<red-raven> .......curse you windows. you have tainted my knowlage forever.....
<stlsaint> pleia2: oooohhhhhhhh beat ya :D
<wolffu> stlsaint: pleia2: Thanks.
<pleia2> happy new year stlsaint :)
<stlsaint> pleia2: hehe, same to you
<stlsaint> red-raven: hehe
<kristian-aalborg> would anyone know of a script to upload images?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, are the images all in one url
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: upload them where?
<kristian-aalborg> imageshack or something like that
<stlsaint> there are some apps that automatically upload into programs like flickr
<red-raven> hey can you get anything from the software center in the terminal?
<stlsaint> red-raven: yep
<nit-wit> red-raven, yes
<red-raven> why not use that image borde thing you showed me yesterday to post screen shots?
<red-raven> so just sudo get-apt install <program name>?
<stlsaint> red-raven: yep
<red-raven> stlsaint: ok thnx! im getting this: http://www.flightgear.org/
<kristian-aalborg> I prefer apt-get to be honest ;)
<red-raven> oh.  im guessing thats sarcasm and get-apt is not a real command?
<red-raven> *checks terminal history* yup. wow im not new am i.
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> im sorry i couldnt help it :D
<stlsaint> red-raven: this will be very nice for you: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkgtools.en.html
<stlsaint> red-raven: i reference that link often :D
<nit-wit> stlsaint, I don't think red-raven and I ever went over the other repositories in software source universe and backports would you like to cover that if you all have not yet
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: it was just a funny typo to make, I was not being sarcastic
<kristian-aalborg> you seem rather good to pick up stuff, how long have you been using linux?
<red-raven> i know what repositories are, dont know why there must be more than one, and dont know all that other stuff you mentions.
<red-raven> me? yesterday.
<kristian-aalborg> really?!
<nit-wit> red-raven, there a bunch
<red-raven> um, yah.
<red-raven> why not just put all the programs into one big one?
<kristian-aalborg> that's quite impressive... it took me about a year to venture into the terminal, I think
<red-raven> oh and on the typo, you were right. i did have it wrong.
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: there are various reasons for that
<red-raven> and i think the minimal html and even less C++ helped.
<nit-wit> red-raven, open source is alot of small groups contributing at different times rather then a monolithic company
<red-raven> i understand that. it was the backports and stuff that lost me.
<kristian-aalborg> for instance, if a user wants the very newest (and unstable) version of a program, s/he can often add the repos for that program
<stlsaint> nit-wit: hm?
<stlsaint> repos and backports?
<red-raven> yes.
<kristian-aalborg> tbh, I find it confusing too... and you can break a system if you're unlucky
<stlsaint> aye, repos are (in lamen terms) a collection of programs hence the term repository
<nit-wit> red raven in admin is a program called software sources, there are a couple of repositories that provide 3rd party apps, like media codecs and and other things not included in a regular install
<red-raven> kristian-aalborg: oh ok i get it. why would you want something that can break the system when you have a good version with a few less features?
<stlsaint> backports is way more complicated
<red-raven> oh ok repo=repository abreviation.
<stlsaint> red-raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<kristian-aalborg> red-raven: I did it for better 3d, if memory serves ;)
<stlsaint> red-raven: repos is my shortcut of repository, most other's use the entire term
<kristian-aalborg> I use "repos" because it reminds me of Repo Man, I think ;)
<red-raven> ah. like how i use DL (i know others use it to though.).
<dropbear> quick question. would it be possible to create a partition with free space on your computers HDD (which is currently 10.10) then use the new partition to install 10.04 then when in 10.04 grab all your old files from the old 10.10 partition then get rid of the old partion and have 10.04 with all of your old files... does that make sense or am I crazy?
<red-raven> stlsaint how is backports more complicated? it made sense enough.
<stlsaint> red-raven: whenever you give it a try with alot of apps come back and let me know how it goes ;)
<red-raven> no i meant the concept makes sense.
<stlsaint> red-raven: oh right
<dropbear> can anyone help me out with that one?
<red-raven> dont look at me dropbear. my A.D.D pill wore off a few hours ago, so even if i DID know how, i would probably be having you drill holes through your computer.
<stlsaint> dropbear: so you want to install partition 1, then from partition 1, create partition 2, then pull files from partition 1 onto 2?
<kristian-aalborg> okay... bedtime for me... see y'all later
<red-raven> cya.
<stlsaint> dropbear: is that right?
<stlsaint> ridin: you live in texas?
<ridin> o-O?
<dropbear> basically. part1 is 10.01 which I want to get rid of but have lots of media which is giving me a headache moving. so if I create a new part (part2) with 10.04 can I then boot into that and grab the media from part1... then get rid of it
<ridin> california
<stlsaint> ridin: oh, you with timewarner?
<ridin> yeah
<stlsaint> dropbear: yes you can
<stlsaint> ridin: kk
<dropbear> is it as straightforward as it seems?
<stlsaint> yes very much so
<dropbear> that sounds good then
<stlsaint> dropbear: what you are describing is called dual booting
<red-raven> he wants to dual boot 10.10 and 10.04?
<dropbear> yep... got that. was just checking if it was easy to get files from one partition to another with seperate releases
<stlsaint> dropbear: yes, very easy, :D
<dropbear> phew
<stlsaint> dropbear: once you get the second install done you will see the other partitions in your Places menu tab
<dropbear> was running out of thumb sticks! :)
<nlsthzn> To all... Best for 2011!
<dropbear> is it 2011 in the US yet?
<red-raven> this says i need synaptic to get flightgear. do i have that? http://www.flightgear.org/Downloads/binary.shtml
<red-raven> no not yet.
<dropbear> oh
<nit-wit> dropbear, Do you know how many partitions you have now? and how they are configured?
<dropbear> yeah just the one
<dropbear> wait
<dropbear> change that
<dropbear> hold on
<nit-wit> dropbear, do you have gparted installed
<stlsaint> dropbear: nope
<red-raven> yah! something i understand!!
<dropbear> yep wait
<stlsaint> red-raven: flightgear is in syntapci
<stlsaint> synaptic even lol
<wolffu> I am trying to create my wiki page, and there is not HomepageBTTemplate(2). Is there a different template I am supposed to use?
<red-raven> so was it preinstalled or do i need to DL synaptic?
<nlsthzn> dropbear: big world out there ;)
<nit-wit> red-raven, look in admin it is there
<stlsaint> red-raven: run in terminal
<stlsaint> red-raven: apt-cache show flightgear
<dropbear> have both that and KDE partition manager and for some reason I can't open either of them.
<red-raven> found syn.
<stlsaint> wolffu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/stlsaint
<red-raven> oh crap. they have vulvuzalas across the street.
<nit-wit> dropbear, try in a terminal gksudo libparted
<nit-wit> red-raven, lol cover your ears
<red-raven> ok i ran the script. now what?
<stlsaint> script??
<stlsaint> red-raven: what script did you run???
<dropbear> it didn't do anything, it just went to the next line
<red-raven> oh sry. wrong vocab...
<red-raven> apt-cache show flightgear.
<stlsaint> nit-wit: why are you trying to use a virtual package?
<nit-wit> dropbear, can you run a update in the terminal to see if you have a broken or locked setup
<stlsaint> dropbear: why gksudo libparted??
<stlsaint> what are you guys trying to do?
<nit-wit> stlsaint, that is the terminal command for gparted
<dropbear> I don't know why... because some one said to write it in? and how do I run an update?
<nit-wit> dropbear, which desktop are you in
<dropbear> 1
<stlsaint> actually it is:
<stlsaint> gksudo gparted
<dropbear> I feel in necessary to reiterate at this point that I am a computer spastic
<akshatj> stlsaint, http://www.mail-archive.com/arch@archlinux.org/msg04963.html
<nit-wit> stlsaint, I guess your right it works in another OS  hve I think
<dropbear> when I write that it comes up with a shole heap of stuff about system lock
<stlsaint> dropbear: thats because you are either runnign updates or you have the Synaptic package manager application already open
<nit-wit> dropbear, hold on I will give you two commands to run
<dropbear> I don't have synaptic running
<nit-wit> dropbear, run these two commands with everything but the terminal closed. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install -f
<stlsaint> akshatj: aye, thanks
<nit-wit> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get install -f
<dropbear> it's going it's thing at the moment
<nit-wit> dropbear, here they are easier to read the commands
<dropbear> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<dropbear> that's what it said after sudo apt-get install -f
<dropbear> do you want me to put in the second one now
<nit-wit> dropbear, run both
<stlsaint> you must configure first then force install
<stlsaint> red-raven: welcome back
<red-raven_> hey sorry about that. parents just shut off my pc for fun. what the crap.....
<stlsaint> lol that sucks
<red-raven_> some times i wonder how they were not declared insane
<dropbear> I ran the second script and it thought for a few seconds then brought up another line
<stlsaint> dropbear: a command is not a script!!
<red-raven_> anyways, flightgear. so should i use terminal or synaptic, or does it matter?
<dropbear> ok
<red-raven_> thx for clearing that up.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: the synaptic package manager is just a frontend to the apt-get
<red-raven_> like a short-cut?
<akshatj> red-raven_, no
<stlsaint> red-raven_: oh no
<dropbear> now what?
<akshatj> red-raven_, apt-get is command line, synaptic just wraps the it into a GUI
<stlsaint> red-raven_: Front end and back end are generalized terms that refer to the initial and the end stages of a process. The front end is responsible for collecting input in various forms from the user and processing it to conform to a specification the back end can use. The front end is an interface between the user and the back end.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: for instance
<red-raven_> ok then. so synaptic is just easier then?
<akshatj> red-raven_, yes
<stlsaint> MySQL=Backend, PHPmyadmin=Frontend
<red-raven_> ok got it.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: easier is relative to the user ;)
<red-raven_> says: the choosen action will effect other packages. the following changes are required in order to proceed. then it lists a bunch of other packages.
<red-raven_> so does that mean it could skrew up my system?
<stlsaint> red-raven_: its just letting you know what is going to take place if you proceed with the operation
<red-raven_> ok so then it should be safe to install it?
<stlsaint> red-raven_: packages have dependencies and what not so that message is letting you know all of what is going on
<stlsaint> red-raven_: do you see anything that you dont want installed?
<red-raven_> i dont knwo what these packages are, so idk....
<stlsaint> red-raven_: are you install from the repos?
<red-raven_> im just getting flightgear from synaptic.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: well then you are safe to install
<red-raven_> ok thx.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: anything from the ubuntu repos are safe. Its when you go adding untrusted ppa's that you must be weary about ;)
<red-raven_> stlsaint : so what is the purpose of the ubot2 on this chat?
<akshatj> red-raven_, ubot2 is a bot
<stlsaint> red-raven_: just a bot with various functions
<red-raven_> ok. what can he do?
<akshatj> !ubottu | red-raven_
<ubot2> red-raven_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<stlsaint> one hour till new years
<red-raven_> its 2011 here.
<stlsaint> red-raven_: where are you?
<red-raven_> Florida.
<red-raven_> USA
<akshatj> @now Florida
<stlsaint> oh yea thats right
<red-raven_> the bot is cool, but can hardly be called intellegent.
<akshatj> >.<
<red-raven_> where are you from>
<red-raven_> ?*
<stlsaint> TEXAS
<stlsaint> had to capitalize cause everything is bigger in texas
 * stlsaint goes to study apt
<stlsaint> red-raven_: there are a few niffty flight programs in the repos
<stlsaint> red-raven_: run in terminal: apt-cache search flight
<red-raven_> there's a lot.
<red-raven_> but FlightGear only has 9 minutes left. dont know how i will keep my computer on after my parents make me go to bed....
<nit-wit> google earth has a flight simulator, probably not as nice as the programs designed just for that
<stlsaint> anyone use vnc here?
<stlsaint> exit
<stlsaint> opps
<stlsaint> meant that for terminal
<black> Hey. I'll be on as red in a min.
<nit-wit> black, tunneled out of the parental units control eh.:)
<red-raven> Hey im back. is anyone else still here?
<nit-wit> we have been waiting your return
<red-raven> lol. so whats up?
<nit-wit> red-raven, you got the parental units tied up now or just escaped their grasp
<red-raven> better. shut my laptop and out it under the bed.
<red-raven> puy*
<red-raven> put*
<nit-wit> red-raven, I remember when  was a little younger then you  had a walkie talkie, and did the same, long before computers
<red-raven> lol. oh how it all changed. when i was born, we barely had windows.... now we have ipod touches and laptops.
<red-raven> flight gear is done in the oven. time to take it for a spin.
<nit-wit> red-raven, do you have a game controller
<red-raven> no.... i can do with a keyboard.
<nit-wit> cool
<red-raven> yup. i loved the old tech-ed flight sim. before they cut tech ed...
<red-raven> ok flight gear is impossibly hard to use.
<stlsaint> W00T W00!!!! HAPPY NEW YEARS FOR ME NOW!!!
<stlsaint> red-raven: lol
<stlsaint> red-raven: all that time to download
<red-raven> yahhhhhhhhhhh.........
<stlsaint> red-raven: are you new to linux?
<red-raven> ... haven't we gone over this?
<stlsaint> red-raven: lol
<stlsaint> i thought that as soon as i entered it
<stlsaint> but i thought i was talking to someone else earlier
<red-raven> oh ok. so you know any good games i should try?
<stlsaint> alien arena tends is a hot game within this team
<stlsaint> opps, minus the "tends" word in there
<pizza_the_hut> happy new year!
<red-raven> oh ok cool. ill take a look.
<red-raven> fist, how do i get rid of flight gear?
<MrAnthrope> Are you talking about native games?
<red-raven> you mean built in ones?
<MrAnthrope> native means it was meant to run for Linux.
<MrAnthrope> I play Dungeons and Dragons Online through a program called wine which emulates windows. DDO wasn't meant to run on Linux, but it works.
<red-raven> idk if flightgear was. it was in synaptic.
<MrAnthrope> Yeah that's native.
<red-raven> you use wine?
<MrAnthrope> synaptic is for linux programs :)
<MrAnthrope> I also play Guild Wars through wine.
<red-raven> ok cool. so how do i trash it?
<MrAnthrope> synaptic? You don't wanna do that. o.o
<red-raven> no flightgear. the game.
<MrAnthrope> Oh you want to uninstall the game? Same thing you did to install it.
<head_victim> red-raven: to remove a program via synaptic right click on it and select the option "mark for removal" or "mark for complete removal"
<stlsaint> red-raven: go to synaptic package manager and search for: flightgear
<red-raven> ok cool thx!
<head_victim> THe complete option also removes any configuration files you have for the program.
<MrAnthrope> What they said. :)
<stlsaint> red-raven:  yea what head_victim  said
<MrAnthrope> lol
<red-raven> what about all the different individual packages?
<holstein> hunt them down and remove them if you want
<holstein> reclaim that 250k ;)
<stlsaint> lol
<red-raven> must i?
<holstein> wont hurt to leave 'em
<stlsaint> red-raven: no
<red-raven> can they do anything?
<MrAnthrope> You can run a system cleanup that will remove files that you don't need like that.
<MrAnthrope> But you don't need to do it now.
<Roydaman2> can anyone help me delete a file that needs root permissions through terminal??
<MrAnthrope> Do it after you've gone through 50 games lol
<stlsaint> red-raven: ubuntu will get remove them if they are un-needed, or it will tell you to run the command: sudo apt-get autoremove #this command *cleans* unused packages from your system that are left behind
<MrAnthrope> Roydaman2 what are you deleting?
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: what you need deleted? (if it needs root it doesnt need to be deleted!!!)
<MrAnthrope> Exactly.
<Roydaman2> i have 2 installations of zorin one is 23 the other is 24
<Roydaman2> i want to delete the 23
<red-raven> so it will take care of it?
<MrAnthrope> Oh ok. You need to use the word sudo before the command to delete it in the terminal and then it will require you to put in your password.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: well you dont need to delete a file. You need to remove a program?
<stlsaint> red-raven: yes
<red-raven> thank you ubuntu! windows wouldn't have done that.
<Roydaman2> stlsaint: no i found where the file is but it says i need to be logged in as root to do it
<stlsaint> red-raven: no, no it would not have :D
<Roydaman2> i guess i really just need to know the command to delete in term.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: hrm, now due to my better judgement of helping someone delete a file that needs root when the person doesnt know what root is i will help you
<MrAnthrope> lol
<Roydaman2> cuz in pretty sure it would be sudo command filename
<Roydaman2> i know  what root is
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: you need to use the sudo command before the remove command and the file name...
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: sure sure ;)
<Roydaman2> i do its like the top dog user acct
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: example: sudo rm -rf /path/to/file
<MrAnthrope> Something highly dangerous, but slightly easier is to do sudo nautilus and it will open a window as root and you can just navigate to the folder and hit the delete key.
<stlsaint> MrAnthrope: no no no
<MrAnthrope> lol :)
 * stlsaint shakes head
<MrAnthrope> But it's not recommended.
<stlsaint> MrAnthrope: lol, little to dangerous in this situation
<MrAnthrope> Yup!
<Roydaman2> MrAnthrope: that is perfect ill try that
<MrAnthrope> lmfao
<Roydaman2> hahaha im sure itll be ok
 * stlsaint palmtoface
<Roydaman2> i think
<MrAnthrope> Just be very very careful!
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: doing that in that manner can cause system crashing outcome
<Roydaman2> vmlinuz-2.6.35-23-generic
<Roydaman2> thats the file
<MrAnthrope> If he deletes the wrong folder. But I think he understands which folder he's after.
<Roydaman2> but i also have 24 generic
 * stlsaint O_O
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: are you aware of what that is?
 * MrAnthrope isn't.
<MrAnthrope> virtual machine?
<Roydaman2> i only want to delete it from the boot folder so grub doesnt see it
<Roydaman2> initrd.img-2.6.35-23-generic < and this one
<holstein> say what you want about http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<holstein> but there is an easy way to remove kernels in there
<Roydaman2> and the config-2.6.35-23-generic
<holstein> and a PPA purge that i use
<stlsaint> holstein: i like tweak
<MrAnthrope> !PPA
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<MrAnthrope> I use Ubuntu-tweak.
<holstein> stlsaint: seems to get talked down
<holstein> i think its handy
<holstein> hasnt borked anything for me yet
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: lets get some knowledge so we make educated decisions: http://www.linfo.org/vmlinuz.html
<stlsaint> holstein: it never borked for me ;)
<holstein> :)
<Roydaman2> so if i had a question about MAC OS X could you maybe help with that?? i dont think its really technical but might be anyway it will not recognize my mouse/keyboard
<MrAnthrope> Dual booting?
<Roydaman2> yea well triple
<MrAnthrope> heh
<Roydaman2> XP Zorin and OS X
<MrAnthrope> what is xp zorin?
<Roydaman2> new to linux tho but i like what i have seen so far
<red-raven> he means winows xp and zorin
<Roydaman2> windows XP, Zorin and MAC OS X
<MrAnthrope> commas. :P
<Roydaman2> forgot the ,
<MrAnthrope> Never heard of Zorin.
<Roydaman2> its an ubuntu dist.
<MrAnthrope> ah.
<red-raven> its a linux disro right?
<red-raven> oh nvm.
<red-raven> whats its speciality?
<Roydaman2> red-raven: from what i read its good for beginners that are coming from windows
<Roydaman2> or at least thats what distro-watch says
<red-raven> ubuntu seems like windows enough for beginners....
<Roydaman2> yea other than learning the commands for term. its pretty easy also
<Roydaman2> i was going to use pclinuxos but its not compatible with my video card
<MrAnthrope> http://www.zorin-os.webs.com/ says it's to help windows users migrate from Windows to Linux. It even has an option to make everything look and act like windows.
<Roydaman2> or chipset
<MrAnthrope> or mac osx if you prefer.
<MrAnthrope> Which you can do to Ubuntu with a little tweaking.
<MrAnthrope> I prefer gnome, myself.
<stlsaint> zorin is based on ubuntu
<stlsaint> thats about all i know
<Roydaman2> right mines actually a mix of both which is sweet
<MrAnthrope> I couldn't live without Compiz, I think.
<Roydaman2> while on the subject what r the differences between gnome KDE and the other one
<MrAnthrope> From what I can tell gnome works and the other two don't :)
<Roydaman2> hahaha i see
<stlsaint> lol
<Roydaman2> well from what i read i gathered there just different desktops??
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: you just have to give each a try to see which one you like best
<MrAnthrope> Not desktop wallpapers. Different as in how Windows XP and Windows 7 are different desktops.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: each desktop environment will come with a set of applications that are different
<Roydaman2> right i couldve been a little more specific
<Roydaman2> so like windows XP home or office or media??
<MrAnthrope> eh. kinda, yeah.
<MrAnthrope> They behave slightly differently.
<stlsaint> each environment will command different resource usage, applications, desktop layout, etc etc
<Roydaman2> ok i see well from what i read i think it was zorin that can use all 3 so maybe ill DL the others and burn some live DVD's
<MrAnthrope> I think KDE is slightly more resource heavy, right?
<MrAnthrope> Probably one of the reasons it doesn't work on this computer.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: you cant burn a desktop environment to a cd
<Roydaman2> really??
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: if you dont mind installing some meta-packages you can just install the desktop environments right onto your system
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: then at your login page you can choose which environment you want to use
<stlsaint> gnome,lxde,kde,etc
<MrAnthrope> Yeah it's like no work at all installing extra desktops.
<Roydaman2> ok i see
<MrAnthrope> Couldn't you make an iso of ubuntu with the KDE desktop on it and burn that to a cd and run it as a live cd?
<Roydaman2>  i was wrong it was pclinuxos
<MrAnthrope> That would be hella work, but you could do it right?
<Roydaman2> http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=10
<stlsaint> MrAnthrope: yes, but you will have gnome AND kde
<Roydaman2> just curious y do they offer it in the different ways like that??
<MrAnthrope> lol :)
<MrAnthrope> Offer what in what different ways?
<Roydaman2> o in the link
 * MrAnthrope clicks.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: because that what makes linux distros
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: linux is the kernel, ubuntu is the linux kernel with the gnome desktop, kubuntu is the linux kernel with the kde desktop, etc etc
<stlsaint> of course certain applications added along with each individual distro
<Roydaman2> ok ok i get it now
<MrAnthrope> Yeah, like how Red Hat Linux is a different version of Linux than Ubuntu. they're called distributions or "distros".
<Roydaman2> so they did that so they could basically save their consumer time and hassle
<MrAnthrope> They all run on Linux, at their core.
<MrAnthrope> But they behave differently.
<MrAnthrope> Yeah it's like pre-set up a certain way.
<MrAnthrope> They really don't go into detail on that link, it just says "depending on your needs".
<MrAnthrope> LXDE is the 'lite' version for older PCs, I know.
<MrAnthrope> Gnome is default <3
<Roydaman2> i get it, i was told that a person could download a distro, make a few changes like add some packages and wallpapers et. then remaster the splash and redist. as their own version??
<MrAnthrope> That's what free software means, yes.
<MrAnthrope> freedom.
<MrAnthrope> not $free$$$
<MrAnthrope> Though usually $$$ free as well as freedom :)
<MrAnthrope> which is good.
<Roydaman2> right hmm so i could make Roydaman-ux
<Roydaman2> haha
<MrAnthrope> Well you might need a little bit more knowledge of Linux :)
<MrAnthrope> But no one is stopping you!
<Roydaman2> right i see that with all the ??'s i ask but thats why i do so i can learn
<Roydaman2> and it is alot but i will say aveilleux has been a great help
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: yep you can make your own *nix
<stlsaint> as a matter of fact...
<Roydaman2> and u guys also
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: have at it, and learn a crap load about linux too: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<Roydaman2> bookmarking that for later
<Roydaman2> got another off topic question for you stlsaint, did they really shut down the arch??
<dropbear> stlsaint: I have put 10.04 on a new partition now and seems to be working well. I saved the Markings in synaptic on 10.10 how do I get it to run on 10.04 now to get all the old packages?
<MrAnthrope> lol roy
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: you mean the STL Arch?
<Roydaman2> yessir
<stlsaint> dropbear: did you use the link i gave you?
 * MrAnthrope lives in St.L.
<stlsaint> Roydaman2: i heard some rumour about that but i live in texas now
<Roydaman2> i freakin love that thing im in MI but my sister lives in admiral i think so when i visit her we go there
<dropbear> I did the first one you said using synaptic to save the markings I tried the other link but it wouldn't work
<Roydaman2> o i c well ill have to find out from my sister then
<stlsaint> dropbear: in synaptic there is the option to "Read markings" which is where you did the save markings at
<dropbear> yep if i go on there open the markings I  saved... what do I do then
<dropbear> hit apply?
<stlsaint> sure :D
<dropbear> "an error occurred W:failed to fetch http://...."
<dropbear> got a couple of those
<red-raven> so, if something is on synaptic, why not jsut get it fromt eh doftware center?
<MrAnthrope> Not the same thing.
<MrAnthrope> Software Center is software pre-configured in .deb packages.
<red-raven> ok.
<MrAnthrope> Synaptic has EVERYTHING.
<MrAnthrope> .deb packages are super easy to install, but sorta hard to make.
<stlsaint> dropbear: you went from the new release to the old release? That will cause issue
<MrAnthrope> Synaptic stuff is not in .deb format, it's just a bunch of linux software files.
<dropbear> oh
<dropbear> will I have to start from scratch again?
<stlsaint> dropbear: the new release is using sources that say "new release" and your trying to use them in the "old release"
<Roydaman2> ok how would i place #ubuntu-beginners as a "shortcut" pn my desktop??
<dropbear> oh.. is there a workaround?
<Roydaman2> *on
<red-raven> well then why dont i gue the software center version if its easier?
<MrAnthrope> Is it in the software center?
<red-raven> use*
<stlsaint> dropbear: how man programs did you install that you cant install on the old release
<red-raven> yes. alien arena is in both.
<MrAnthrope> I would use the Software Center, then.
<dropbear> It hasn't put any on there yet
<red-raven> ok.
<dropbear> it had that error and then didn't do anything
<stlsaint> dropbear: id say one line the apps you want installed:
<stlsaint> dropbear: sudo apt-get install app app app app app application appagain etc etc
<dropbear> oh okay do you just list the apps one after the other without commas or anything
<stlsaint> dropbear: yep
<MrAnthrope> yup
<MrAnthrope> So I'm using a program in wine which I think is attempting to use internet explorer and is failing...
<MrAnthrope> I'm attempting to activate a game from Sony's Station Games Launcher and it opens a new window of the launcher and displays an IE-looking page error.
<dropbear> when I saved the markings in 10.10 it made a file that has nearly 2000 lines in it. will I have to run sudo apt get on all of them?
<MrAnthrope> Wine comes with IE doesn't it?
<Roydaman2> MrAnthrope: mine only has notepad
<red-raven> im wraping ti up for the night. parent would kill me if they knew i was still up. night. and happy new year.
<MrAnthrope> Why did I think it comes with IE...
<red-raven> it*
<MrAnthrope> Night red-raven!
<dropbear> good night
<Roydaman2> actually i went to play on linux and it has IE there?
<MrAnthrope> I was hoping not to have to install PoL.
<Roydaman2> o
<MrAnthrope> oh ok. I see.
<MrAnthrope> I have to install something else with winetricks.
<black> Turning off my iPod for the night too.
<stlsaint> night folks
<MrAnthrope> Oh. Alright I'm an idiot. Couldn't figure out how to navigate the WineHQ page. Evidently this does not run on Ubuntu 10.04. sad face.
<MrAnthrope> It doesn't say why it doesn't run.
<dropbear> question: how do I resize the my primary partition that my OS is on?
<MrAnthrope> Can someone help me with a WineHQ problem? #WineHQ is not being helpful to a newb like me currently.
<MrAnthrope> http://pastebin.com/eFkEdmRF
<MrAnthrope> I need a translation. I have no idea what all of that means :(
<nit-wit> dropbear, what is the OS
<MrAnthrope> Nevermind. I forgot to do winetricks vcrun2005 when I updated wine to 1.3
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope,
<MrAnthrope> Yes?
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, sorry I couldn't tell what that meant either
<MrAnthrope> Oh I figured it out. I'm not getting an error anymore but it's not loading web pages.
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, you don't have a dualbott with windows
<nit-wit> *boot
<MrAnthrope> no
<MrAnthrope> Does Wine 1.3 come with IE?
<MrAnthrope> It looks different now.
<MrAnthrope> fixme:shdocvw:WebBrowser_QueryInterface (0x7db5a70)->({b722bcc5-4e68-101b-a2bc-00aa00404770} 0x689b48) interface not supported
<MrAnthrope> That's bad, right?
<nit-wit> MrAnthrope, have you checked out the wine part of the Ubuntu forum
<MrAnthrope> No. But I did look on the WineHQ website and there is no support there that isn't less than a year old.
<MrAnthrope> lemme do some more googling...
<MrAnthrope> 2008 :(
<Cheri703> what are you trying to run?
<MrAnthrope> Sony Station Launcher with wine.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<MrAnthrope> It's required to play all Sony games like Everquest, Everquest 2, et c.
<Cheri703> MrAnthrope: I googled "sony station launcher ubuntu" and changed the date to "within the past year" several results...no idea if any are helpful
<Cheri703> as I have NO idea what you need to do with it, but...perhaps a starting point?
<MrAnthrope> ah good idea
<MrAnthrope> thanks :)
<Cheri703> sure
 * Cheri703 LOVES the date sort
<MrAnthrope> 1.3.2 ... I jsut downloaded wine and it's 1.3.1. grrrrr
<Cheri703> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20511
<MrAnthrope> lol "Another way around the patch issue is to mount your Linux drive under a Windows machine and run the patcher from there. I did this over a network with samba."
<MrAnthrope> Yeah Cheri unfortunately the GAME works great. The patcher is listed as 'garbage'. Without the patcher there is no game.
<MrAnthrope> The patcher has its own WineHQ appdb page but there is no support on it.
<MrAnthrope> It just says 'garbage'.
<MrAnthrope> hm. Well something different is happening now. maybe i fixed it...
<Cheri703> any luck?
<Cheri703> would a vm work for you?
<MrAnthrope> No my computer is so old there's no way I can run Windows virtually.
<MrAnthrope> much less actually play a game after that.
<MrAnthrope> I've installed PlayOnLinux and it seems to know what it's doing. we'll see if it works.
<Cheri703> :(
<MrAnthrope> It's using wine 1.3.5
<MrAnthrope> I was attempting with wine 1.2.1 which I thought was the most recent until I went to the web page and downloaded 1.3.1
<MrAnthrope> ....or something.
<MrAnthrope> ...and PlayOnLinux freezes after it installs EQ. Retried it 3 times now. every time.
<MrAnthrope> Wow I crashed Linux good.
<MrAnthrope> Vial4200
<MrAnthrope> weird, I can make GW crash linux and it logs me out.
<MrAnthrope> and FML that's my GW account password lol
<MrAnthrope> I hope no one figures out my GW account e-mail...
<MrAnthrope> FML :( srsly. "Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com"
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> Happy New Year!
<raptured> Hi I am running Ubuntu 10.10 from the alternate install cd and I did a system updated. After the system update the transition to the screen saver is not smooth. The screen blinks/flickers into the screen saver. Does anyone have any idea why this transition is not smooth anymore? I did disable Compiz but it made no difference
<raptured> system update rather
<Timo_> Hello, is there anyone here that knows stuff about mplayer dumpstream?
<Roydaman2> ok how would i change /dev/sdc1 into hd2,msdos1??
<Roydaman2> i need to edit the grub file to include MAC OS X
<Roydaman2> and i already tried sudo grub-mkconfig
<jchvelasco> sir nitwit
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, okay so your not the wubi installed correct
<nit-wit> *getting
<jchvelasco> yup
<holstein> Roydaman2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200243
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, are you just letting it try to install to C following its gui
<holstein> ^^ might be helpful
<jchvelasco> is it in wubi?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, when you click to install it there is a straight gui hold on
<jchvelasco> no i can't see any gui
<jchvelasco> i can't get pass through this error 'unable to find a medium containing live file system
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, oes this look familiar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide BRB as well
<nit-wit> *does
<jchvelasco> sir
<jchvelasco> is it orayt to install from wubi
<Roydaman2> ok its on (hd2,2) but now how do i edit the grub file??
<jchvelasco> dr willis said avoid wubi
<Roydaman2> ok nm sudo nautilus worked BRB
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I would avoid wubi there are some intrinsic problems it is not for long time use
<nit-wit> *time-term
<jchvelasco> i see.. ahm then can you help me with my problem from not installing in wubi?
<jchvelasco> 'unable to find a medium containing live file system' this is what i get when installing from usb or cd
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I will try but it is hard to tell where your at you have a ubuntu cd or thumb correct
<jchvelasco> i checked the md5 hash its the same
<jchvelasco> the thumb drive is already in active
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, lets see your whole setup boot the thumb into the try Ubuntu and run this script and pastebin the generated file.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, this script will tell me whats been done
<jchvelasco> i also can't get pass the Try Ubuntu
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I mean boot the thumb is that what you mean
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, boot it on it's own no windows
<jchvelasco> where am i going to paste the bootinfoscript
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, hold on
<jchvelasco> i checked the site
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jchvelasco> how can i run this
<jchvelasco> (Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, down load the script put it on tyhe desk top and run that command copy and paste it looks like this.sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<nit-wit> *the
<jchvelasco> is it alright even in windows?
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, no you have to boot the thumb by itself
<jchvelasco> yeah i think thats the problem coz booting the thumb gets me that error
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, waht is that error
<nit-wit> *what
<jchvelasco> 'unable to find a medium containing live file system'
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, okay how did you load the thumb
<nit-wit> holstein, whats up
<holstein> happy new year nit-wit :)
<holstein> not much here
<holstein> watching TV
<holstein> and you?
<jchvelasco> ok so the usb is already prepared and formatted
<nit-wit> holstein, did you have a new years gig, yeah happy new year
<holstein> yup
<holstein> short one
<jchvelasco> then i changed the boot priority
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, how did you do that
<holstein> i was home by 10 minutes til :)
<holstein> only played an hour and 15 minutes or so
<nit-wit> holstein, new years gigs and casuals are the best money
<holstein> yup
<holstein> decent bread for sure this year
<holstein> and now im off til thursday
<nit-wit> holstein, good I like it when the people who deserve to make money actually do.:)
<holstein> maybe get the studio straightened up
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, how did you format the thumb and put the buntu on it?
<jchvelasco> wait i'll look for the software
<nit-wit> *Ubuntu
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, was it unetbootin
<jchvelasco> Universal USB Installer
<jchvelasco> no
<jchvelasco> its Universal USB Installer
<jchvelasco> from the site
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, try this one I have never had luck with that one. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, do you have a cd
<jchvelasco> yeah already tried with cd
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, same no live error
<jchvelasco> yeah same error
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, did you just right click on the SO and burn the image to the cd?
<nit-wit> *ISO
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, which Ubuntu is it 10.10
<jchvelasco> i used imgburn
<jchvelasco> its 10.10
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I would try the other unetbootin for the thumb, or just use the right click on the ISO and burn to cd. I have seen people with imageburn problems here not sure why though
<jchvelasco> aryt imma try unetbootin.. i have to sleep for now
<jchvelasco> thanks sir nit wit
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, no problem
<jchvelasco> happy new year
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, same for you
<jchvelasco> i'll prolly be back in this channel hope i can see you again
<jchvelasco> thanks again
 * suprengr agrees with nit-wit ... do not use Uni USB Installer... download fresh image ... open Sond & Video-> Brasero Disk Burner.. choose burn image & point it at your ISO image
<nit-wit> jchvelasco, I spend some time on here you probably will
<nit-wit> suprengr, needs a dual boot really the wubi is problematic right now you need a geek to fix it
<suprengr> nit-wit:  someone called for a geek?  sorry; me just intelligent human who moved away from geeksville years ago - brain still works thogh ;D
<nit-wit> suprengr, I'm just a armchair enthusiast, but open source is a big help started with it
<suprengr> nit-wit: be proud of the armchair & be proud of being enthusiastic... and be proud of your ability & willingness to help :)
<nit-wit> suprengr, don' get me started my EGO is inflated already.:)
<nit-wit> *don't
 * suprengr goes to get days work dirt off hands (& brain)
<ShootEmUp> hello everyone
<ShootEmUp> test
<geirha> Hello, ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> Hi, geirha. who are you?
<geirha> I am geirha. I just hang around here.
<ShootEmUp> geirha, or were you just saying hi cause I said test
<geirha> Yes, I assumed you were wondering if anyone could read your messages.
<ShootEmUp> It was just a test of the WALLCHAN command
<ShootEmUp> perfect for saying hello on every channel
<geirha> Ah, I see.
<ShootEmUp> just so everyone knows that I'm here
<ShootEmUp> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
<bobo123> Can anyone describe how it works with the versions of ubuntu.... different versions of ubuntu have different packages?
<holstein> bobo123: hey
<holstein> ill say a little something on that
<holstein> i hang in #ubuntustudio
<holstein> and that comes up often in there
<holstein> basically, all the packages come from the same repos
<bobo123> what makes them have to have their own version..... can I use a package made for ubuntu10.10 even in ubuntu10.04?
<bobo123> ok....
<holstein> ubuntustudio when installed has more things than the normal verion
<holstein> and less too
<holstein> some things left out
<holstein> bobo123: OH
<holstein> you're talking about release
<holstein> you can try
<bobo123> ok
<holstein> sometimes it can be problematic to use a package made for 10.04 in 10.10
<holstein> usually, you will get a .deb made for another verion
<holstein> and you can try installing it
<holstein> and you will see the 'complaints' if there are any
<bobo123> ok. then I try.
<holstein> im using a kernel intended for 11.04 in 10.10
<holstein> and thats working
<holstein> and ive used older dropbox verions
<holstein> maybe skype packages too
<holstein> bobo123: if you want
<holstein> link the package here
<bobo123> I guess I shouldnät add ubuntu10.10's repository though, only download the package I want separately and try add it, and see if it says any complains.
<holstein> and see if anyone has tried it
<holstein> bobo123: sometimes there are backports
<yofel> bobo123: usually we have the backports repository for using newer software versions in older releases, what do you need?
<yofel> anyone can request new backports by the way, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<holstein> bobo123: i wouldnt add an entire repo for a different verion
<holstein> that would surely be a bad day ;)
<bobo123> The package a game I want to compile seems to be "needing" is libcurl of version at least 7.21 and ubuntu10.04's latest version is 7.19.7
<yofel> actually if you add the whole 10.10 repository and try to update by mistake you'll end up getting 10.10 on your system
<bobo123> ouch :-)
<holstein> hehe
<bobo123> I try download if from http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/libcurl4-gnutls-dev/download and see whats happening. I hope I don't break anything at least
<bobo123> yofel: yes I guess I could fill in the forms there at https://launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+filebug/+login to ask for it in 10.04 backport
<bobo123> there is this other version-numbering too that I don't understand. there is a liburl3 also... so it is like libcurl version 3 version 7.19.7.1.1 that I have installed. and a version 4 version 7.19.7.1.1 that I have installed.
<holstein> bobo123: seems like there are some buntu #'s that go on
<holstein> i think its safe to assume that those are the same verions
<holstein> or at least, whatever software you are tying to install would see them as the same verions
<holstein> if its needing that as a dependancy
<holstein> im not sure if there is any actual difference or not
<bobo123> ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-01-02
<sogepp> guys, what happen to openoffice.org? why does it 'change' into LibreOffice?
<holstein> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/communication-breakdown-10000030/german-openoffice-devs-defect-to-libreoffice-10020936/
<holstein> i thought i was hearing it was more than that though
<holstein> but the news says its just a fork
<Red-Raven> hey.
<Red-Raven> got a question involving DOS. can anyone help me? i know its not Linux related.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, doubt if I can answer it but go ahead
<Red-Raven> it wont recognize any command using java. all i need it for is installing the Minecraft server nit-wit.
<Red-Raven> and, yes, jave is currnet.
<Red-Raven> java*
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, did you ever install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Red-Raven> what?
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, run that set with the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in the terminal
<Red-Raven> ok what is it?
<Red-Raven> nit-wit
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, I belive java is in there
<Red-Raven> no im havingthis problem in Win7.
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, oh sorry can't help there
<Red-Raven> oh.... ok.
<Red-Raven> its alright
<nit-wit> Red-Raven, I just logged on if you mentioned the W7 part,thanks for the condolences :)
<Red-Raven> oh no i hadn't. i just htought DOS would mean it must be in windows.
<Red-Raven> off to paruse the WWW for the solution then. cyw.
<pointydrip> hello, I just moved apartments and changed from a static ip to auto DHCP, I entered sudo iptables --flush expecting it to connect automatically but it won't and none of the forums have helped, any ideas?
<pointydrip> when i run ifconfig -a i get both network cards (autoeth0, autoeth1) but they do not show up in the network connections GUI
<pointydrip> all that is displayed in the GUI is ifupdown(eth0)
<nit-wit> pointydrip, cant you just right click the icon edit connections click on the wireless and change it to dhcp
<nit-wit> *wireless icon
<pointydrip> it's a wired connection
<pointydrip> and yes, but usually it displays the network adapter such as auto eth0
<nit-wit> pointydrip, okay thw wired icon
<pointydrip> when I add a connection how do I direct it to eth0
<nit-wit> pointydrip, what distro do you have
<pointydrip> 10.04
<nit-wit> pointydrip, if your plugged in you should be seeing the etho hook up from the edit. I have not had a problem in this area for awhile so I'm a bit slow but is it working, and do you have this set like this.http://imagebin.org/130578
<nit-wit> http://imagebin.org/130578
<holstein> pointydrip: you dont have a router?
<holstein> i dont know how anyone can operate without a router ;)
<nit-wit> holstein, good question:)
<pointydrip> yes I have a router automatic DHCP
<holstein> the router should be doing the same thing it was doing at the other place
<holstein> as far as your buntu box is concerned
<pointydrip> nit-wit: network conections looks the same
<pointydrip> but there's no auto eth0
<holstein> maybe you need to change the settings in the router
<pointydrip> it doesnt show up
<holstein> maybe you shook the PCI card loose in the move
<pointydrip> no the router is fine if plug the same eth line into my exbox it runs right away
<holstein> right
<holstein> the xbox didnt care
<holstein> its just taking what the router is sending
<holstein> so should the buntu box
<holstein> pointydrip: you got 2 NIC's?
<holstein> have you tried them both?
<pointydrip> exactly, I previously had the exbox running through my ubuntu machine because only one line was available
<pointydrip> in the new place i ran seperate wires, when I reset iptables something happened
<holstein> im unclear why you need to mess with iptables
<holstein> i just plug it in
<holstein> i have some static IP's running here
<holstein> but for the most part
<holstein> i just plug it in
<holstein> maybe you can just undo some of the customization
<holstein> and get a network connection
<pointydrip> yes i ran iptables --flush
<holstein> and work from there with whatever you need to do
<pointydrip> now auto eth0 doesnt show up
<pointydrip> ifconfig -a looks normal
<pointydrip> is there a way to reinstall network devices?
<thewrath> wat do you mean pointydrip ?
<holstein> sorry, ive never needed to use iptables
<holstein> i was just browsing the man page
<pointydrip> when i open network connections where it used to say auto eth0 there is nothing
<holstein> pointydrip: have you logged out?
<pointydrip> but ifconfig says its there
<holstein> and back in?
<pointydrip> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<pointydrip> the problem arose when I deleted eth1, which is my second ethernet device
<pointydrip> eth0 disapeared with it
<holstein> why/how did you delete it?
<holstein> maybe you could get a live CD out
<holstein> run that
<holstein> and look at the setup
<pointydrip> yes I have that
<holstein> and learn how to undo whatever has been done
<pointydrip> ive never worked with the live cd like that...
<thewrath> pastebin what is in your interfaces file
<pointydrip> i've got synaptic open but I have no idea what to do
<pointydrip> which package to install that is
<holstein> id say close synaptic
<holstein> the only package you should need to isntall would be whatever you uninstalled
<holstein> IF you need some extra firmware to use your device
<holstein> but i dought that is the case
<holstein> probably just something simple that thewrath could help with after taking a look at your interfaces file
<pointydrip> perhaps if I reinstall iptables?
<thewrath> iptables is just a firewall like program
<thewrath> that *should* not have anything to do with it
<pointydrip> okay, network manager then?
<JoeMaverickSett> perhaps, as thewrath suggested, "cat /etc/network/interfaces" in the terminal (without quotes)  and pastebin to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<thewrath> lets see that and we will discuss that
<pointydrip> okay ill try that...give me a minute im rebooting
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<thewrath> hey!
<ShootEmUp> gotta love WALLCHAN
<pointydrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549431/
<ShootEmUp> okay....
<thewrath> pointydrip, did you reboot you server?
<thewrath> or computer
<pointydrip> computer
<thewrath> in network manager is eth0 there?
<pointydrip> no
<thewrath> can you add an interface to that link
<thewrath> because it looks fin in that file
<thewrath> *fine
<pointydrip> not sure what you mean
<thewrath> i am not famliar but is there a way you can add an interface to the network manager gui?
<thewrath> if you use the cli it looks like the interface is installed and works
<pointydrip> that is what I would like to do
<johnny77> I have Ubuntu installed and on the top panel by default there was a logout button with my user name on it. It also could control my status in empathy. I removed this icon from the toolbar. Does anyone know the command to put it back on?
<thewrath> what is empathy?
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: right click panel > Add to panel > Indicator Applet Session
<JoeMaverickSett> thewrath: the default messenger for ubuntu.
<johnny77> JoeMaverickSett: Thank you.
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: you're welcome. :)
<thewrath> thanks JoeMaverickSett
<johnny77> JoeMaverickSett: is there a way to get the logout menu without the username part?
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: shutdown would do i think
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: instead of Indicator Applet session add shutdown
<pointydrip> any ideas on how to add auto eth0 to network connections?
<johnny77> JoeMaverickSett: thank you again.
<JoeMaverickSett> johnny77: :)
<JoeMaverickSett> pointydrip: right click network icon on panel > edit connections > Wired tab > Add , might do?
<pointydrip> no there's nothing to point a new connection to the network device, not that i know of
<holstein> pointydrip: 21:56 < pointydrip> the problem arose when I deleted eth1, which is my second ethernet device
<holstein> i think you should elaborate on that process
<holstein> pointydrip: i assume you've plugged the network cable into both NIC's?
<pointydrip> i clicked on eth1 in network connections, on the right hand side there is add, edit and delete buttons...I pressed delete. Rebooted. Ubuntu is supposed to detect it automatically again on reboot, but it didn't. and also auto  eth0 was gone
<holstein> and you've gone through the 'add' process with no luck?
<pointydrip> that is correct
<pointydrip> but ubuntu should simply recognize auto eth0 and auto eth1
<JoeMaverickSett> your ifconfig is normal, right? shows eth0 and stuff?
<holstein> and no network connection plugging the cable in to either one
<pointydrip> true
<holstein> but you've asked network manager to not see it
<holstein> hmmm
<JoeMaverickSett> "sudo dhclinet3 eth0"? according to this problem; http://superuser.com/questions/44312/command-line-connect-to-wired-network-for-ubuntu
<pointydrip> says dhclinet3 command not found
<holstein> pointydrip: use tab complete
<holstein> m@zagnut:~$ dhclient3
<JoeMaverickSett> doh, it's dhclient3
<JoeMaverickSett> sorry, i typed it myself. :|
<holstein> close enough ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> well =P
<holstein> for us, not buntu
<pointydrip> it was simply dhclient
<holstein> they are different
<holstein> theres both
<holstein> probably want dhclient3
<pointydrip> joemavericksett: I got the same error message as on your link
<pointydrip> dhclient failed...
<holstein> is that dhclient3 ?
<holstein> what are the error messages?
<pointydrip> No DHCPOFFERS received, No working lesases in persistent database - sleeping
<pointydrip> which doesnt make sense because I can plug anything else into the router and it works
<pointydrip> I just double checked the router everything is fine
<holstein> well, if it were me, id probably try removing some variables
<holstein> maybe get down to one nic
<holstein> run a live CD
<holstein> make sure that its working
<holstein> then boot up the box
<holstein> get that one nic online
<holstein> and add the other one back in if needed
<pointydrip> ...I'm trying to do that but my disk drive wont work
<thewrath> wat do you mean your disk drive wont work
<holstein> hmmm
<pointydrip> It was working before the network problem
<pointydrip> *wasn not
<holstein> in that case, i would definetly spend some time rulling out a hardware issue
<thewrath> define working
<thewrath> does the O/S find it?
<pointydrip> some times
<pointydrip> probably connection issue
<holstein> all of this could be a motherboard failing
<JoeMaverickSett> or may be resolv.conf doesn't have the ip of the router/modem?
<thewrath> is this a VM or no?
<thewrath> Joeb454, it could be a resolv.conf but that would explain why eth0 was no tin the network config
<pointydrip> no VM
<JoeMaverickSett> thewrath: it's JoeMaverickSett :)
<thewrath> it could be a hard drive controller
<thewrath> sorry JoeMaverickSett
<thewrath> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> thewrath: say that to the other joe. =P
<thewrath> lol
<pointydrip> its not the motherboard falling its the cheap disk drive which is showing up under BIOS as some strange characters
<JoeMaverickSett> thewrath: may be see the resolv.conf? /me has no solution as google isn't showing up for that issue. :D
 * JoeMaverickSett depends on google-fu. ;D
<thewrath> JoeMaverickSett, ?
<JoeMaverickSett> thewrath: ah, never mind. :)
<thewrath> :)
<pointydrip> bingo
<pointydrip> dchlient worked I was just an idiot
<pointydrip> i ran dhclient eth0 then plugged into the other adapter and ran dhclient eth1
<pointydrip> it just occurred to me that I had them backwards
<pointydrip> thanks very much for the solution
<pointydrip> okay so dhclient worked but it does not stick, any ideas on how to make it permanent?
<pointydrip> (i have to run it at every boot)
<holstein> if you got them switched
<holstein> maybe you need eth1 added to interfaces
<pointydrip> yes, I was thinking if I add a wired connection and included the mac adress, anyways thats enough troubleshooting for one day...at least I can function now Thanks again.
<Montanabeliever> exit
<hobgoblin> stage left ...
<kuttans> samsung corby pro as a 3g usb modem gsm >> facing some problems
<kuttans> how to do a modprobe for  3g usb mobile modem gsm
<Guest31418> hi, what happens to the software i buy in the software center? does it stay on my ubuntu one account so i can reinstall it in the event i reinstall ubuntu? or do i have to buy it again?
<MrAnthrope> There's software to buy?
<MrAnthrope> Where?
<Guest31418> yes. click the "get software" arrow to show all. you will see it.
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: yes, go to Ubuntu Software Center, Click Get Software, For Purchase.
<Guest31418> see it?
<MrAnthrope> Nope.
<Guest31418> what happens to it? can i reinstall it again if i reinstall ubuntu? or do i have to buy it again?
<MrAnthrope> I have provided by ubuntu, canonical partners, ubuntu tweak, ppa for wine, and google.
<Guest31418> what version ubuntu you running?
<MrAnthrope> 10.04
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: what is your Software Center version?
<Guest31418> ok, i know it is in 10.10
<yofel> it's not there, you need SC 3 for that, which is in maverick
<MrAnthrope> 2.0.7
<Guest31418> can anyone help with my little question?
<jermza> hello?
<Guest31418> hi
<MrAnthrope> hi
<jermza> Oh, there are ppl here. :)
<Guest31418> we are people?
<yofel> sure there are ;)
<Guest31418> i thought we were really smart bots. :P
<jermza> I'ma newbie, but have converted to Ubuntu recently, so excuse my ignorance.
<MrAnthrope> Welcome to the club.
<Guest31418> ask away
<Timo_> "Don't ask to ask, just ask!"
<Timo_> Howdy everyone
<JoeMaverickSett> Guest31418: go to Help tab > Software Center Help > and to Topic "What if I paid for software then lost it?", i think it will answer your question. :)
<jermza> I have some dumb questions, so don't laugh (too much).
<Guest31418> thank you joe.
<Timo_> jermza: no1 will laugh at you
<Guest31418> i might...not really
<jermza> I often see ppl saying "nautilus".... what is that?
<JoeMaverickSett> !nautilus | jermza
<ubot2> Factoid 'nautilus' not found
<Guest31418> that is your file manager
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<Guest31418> that is the window that shows you your files
<jermza> Places?
<Guest31418> ya,
<svaksha> jermza: a gnome software package
<jermza> Is it like saying "Open Windows Explorer"?
<Guest31418> yes
<Guest31418> that is what it is but for ubuntu
<jermza> Okay, got it.
<Guest31418> np.
<JoeMaverickSett> jermza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nautilus_(file_manager) :)
<Guest31418> and joemavericksett that was what i needed. thanks again.
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<jermza> I have Evolution added to my Startup Applications, which is great because it opens in front of me when Ubuntu boots up.  But how do I get Empathy and Gwibber to boot up on startup (without having them pop open in front of me)?
<jermza> IE, How do I get them to start up in the background?
<geirha> jermza: Not background, but minimized
<geirha> When I do ''man empathy'' it shows an option. -h, --start-hidden Don't display the contact list or any other  dialogs on startup
<Guest31418> add them to system ->  preferences ->startup
<jermza> When Ubuntu boots up. Empathy and Gwibber don't start unless I manually make them.
<geirha> So you probably just want to start empathy -h instead of just empathy
<jermza> oh
<jermza> "man empathy"?
<geirha> Yes, if you open a terminal and run that, it will show you the manual for that program.
<jermza> Yes, I see it in Terminal.
<MrAnthrope> "Nautilus can display previews of files in their icons, be they text files, images, sound or video files via thumbnailers such as Totem. Audio files are previewed (played back over GStreamer) when the pointer is hovering over them." The first time I did that I thought I was just remembering the song in my head.
<Guest31418> man could be the google for linux. love it
<jermza> So. how do I add Empathy -h to Empathy's startup?
<Guest31418> jermza  add them to system ->  preferences -> startup
<geirha> jermza: empathy -h, not Empathy -h.  It's case sensitive.
<MrAnthrope> add it to the "command" box.
<jermza> I see.  Does Gwibber have a similar option?
<geirha> jermza: It doesn't appear to have. But does it open a window when you run it? (I've never used it)
<jermza> Yes.
<Guest31418> try man gwibber
<jermza> Logging out to test settings.  Will be back shortly. :)
<Guest31418> good luck
<geirha> I just started gwibber to see. In its preferences it has a "Start on login" option. That might start it without opening the window.
<jermza> It worked. :)
<jermza> Thanks for your help!
<Guest31418> i hope buying software from the software center will increase and more software will be available to buy. IE starcraft2
<Guest31418> no prob
<jermza> Next question.
<Guest31418> yes?
<jermza> I am playing with themes.  What does "Ubuntu PPA" mean?
<Guest31418> um..anyone else want to answer that one?
<jermza> I'm at gnome-look
<jermza> and am reading the installation instructions
<MrAnthrope> Is this serious? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549523/
<MrAnthrope> !PPA
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Guest31418> arnt you on xchat now?
<MrAnthrope> Yes.
<MrAnthrope> Some games have their own personal package archvies so they can auto-update for you. for example.
<MrAnthrope> archives*
<MrAnthrope> linux native games. obviously.
<yofel> not restricted to games, anyone with a launchpad account can have a PPA
<MrAnthrope> Right.
<Guest31418> MR did you install a theme in xchat from ubuntulook?
<jermza> Okay, thanks.
<jermza> Manual installation is probably better then.
<MrAnthrope> I'm using the Elementary theme.
<MrAnthrope> for gnome.
<Guest31418> then..where did it come up with that error?
<MrAnthrope> lol that's why I asked. I mean it works and looks fine so I don't think it's a problem.
<Guest31418> prob not but it looks like it dropped you back to the shell instead of running xchat
<geirha> Yeah, it's not serious. It just can't find some component in your current theme, so it says so, then uses some default instead.
<MrAnthrope> Ah, ok.
<Guest31418> 64 days left then good by iraq. i cant wait to come home
<MrAnthrope> What are you doing there?
<Guest31418> army.
<MrAnthrope> ...wait iraq has the internet?! lol jk :)
<Guest31418> ya, but they charge $88/month for 128kb not KB. rip off
<MrAnthrope> wow.
<Guest31418> need that speed to use skype to call my wife. cant use the slower speed
<Guest31418> hmmm..
<Guest31418> !IRAQ
<ubot2> Factoid 'IRAQ' not found
<Guest31418> lol
<MrAnthrope> Any more questions, jermza?
<jermza> I'm good, for now, thanks. :-)
<jermza> You've been a great help.  I'll be back soon.
<Guest31418> ok. going to eat supper. have fun yall
<jermza> Back with another question, if you don't mind.
<jermza> When my PC boots up, a message appears just before Ubunu's login screen appears. saying "Too many connections" (with some number right before it).
<jermza> What is that?
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> what do ya mean by a message, is it a popup or just some text?
<jermza> After I turn on my machine, the usual black screen appears, with the odd text scrolling and then Ubuntu's login screen appears.
<jermza> The last bit of text that appears is "Too many connections" and waits a few seconds.
<jermza> Before loading Ubuntu's login screen.
<jermza> Any idea what "too many connections" is?
<IAmNotThatGuy> jermza, I saw a thread similar to that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635278
<IAmNotThatGuy> to change the BIOS settings
<IAmNotThatGuy> please check it
<Red-Raven> hey i know this is off-topic but can anyone help me in opening a port in windows?
<holstein> i remember xp used to prompt
<Red-Raven> me?
<holstein> i finally got to where i would just disable the firewall anyways
<holstein> and use the one on the router
<Red-Raven> um, ok.
<holstein> im not sure what the process looks like in vista or win7
<holstein> but i bet some google-fu would do you right
<holstein> probably some kind of security center type thing still
<Red-Raven> you have no idea how much ive used google and other forums. this was a last resort.
<holstein> interesting
<Red-Raven> whta is ?
<holstein> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Open-a-port-in-Windows-Firewall
<holstein> thats pretty much the way i was imagining it working
<holstein> id be totally comfortable turning te firewall off though on my home network
<holstein> unless you're putting it out in your DMZ for some reason
<Red-Raven> minecraft wasn't one of the ports i could add.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> theres a wizard or something...
<holstein> minecraft should tell you the port you need
<Red-Raven> its 25565
<holstein> only if you aren't using the default (25565TCP and UDP)
<holstein> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Server
<holstein> ^^ from there
<holstein> SO you just put a hole at 25565
<holstein> this says both TCP and UDP
<holstein> you might need to make 2 entries then
<holstein> in my router, i can select both
<holstein> Red-Raven: really, this will be however you did it on your router
<holstein> unless your just making a local server
<Red-Raven> im using the linksys setting that you get by putting your IP in the browser
<Red-Raven> so i should select both then?
<holstein> both TCP and UDP ?
<holstein> thats what that wiki implies to me
<Red-Raven> ok. my ip ends in .1, so should i put .100?
<holstein> well, the windows box probably wont ask for the IP
<holstein> since you're doing this locally
<Red-Raven> no im using the linksys settings
<holstein> on that box
<holstein> it should assume that you want to configure its firewall
<holstein> on the router
<Cheri703> Red-Raven: if it ends in .1 it'd be .001, .100 is different
<holstein> you'll want to forward those ports to that box
<Cheri703> if it needs 3 digits
<holstein> you might want to set the windows box to a static IP
<holstein> so that it doesnt get changed
<holstein> OR see if there is a setting in the router to 'reserve' the current IP for that machine
<Red-Raven> ok. im just going to try it now.
<holstein> thats the IP you put in the router
<Red-Raven> ok so it wouldn't let me do .001. had to do .100
<holstein> well
<holstein> is .100 the IP of the machine or not?
<holstein> lets say on my network
<Red-Raven> it ends in .1
<holstein> the server is 192.168.2.123
<holstein> and i want port 12345 forwarded
<holstein> i go tot he router
<holstein> and i forward port 12345 to the IP address 192.168.2.123
<holstein> forwarding to ANY other port wont do
<holstein> i mean, any other IP *
<Red-Raven> ok so when someone joins my server they need im default gateway>
<holstein> Red-Raven: go to the windows box
<Red-Raven> ?*
<holstein> and determine the IP address
<holstein> i usually click start, go to run and run cmd
<holstein> and enter ipconfig
<Red-Raven> why is this so confusing....
<holstein> because the less time i spend looking at a windows desktop, the better ;)
<nit-wit> holstein, hehe
<holstein> Red-Raven: its confusing because its potentially harmful
<holstein> and you're not sure what the IP address is
<Red-Raven> lol. so when ppl join my server, they need my default gateway?
<holstein> no
<Red-Raven> yes ive used ipconfig
<holstein> they need your IP
<Red-Raven> which ip? ipconfig bring up several.
<holstein> Red-Raven: go to a web browser
<Red-Raven> ok
<holstein> and google 'whats my ip'
<holstein> for example
<holstein> i use dyndns to forward to my server
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu
<holstein> *which is quite boring
<holstein> BUT my IP address is 71.90.232.189
<holstein> SO http://71.90.232.189 should be the same
<holstein> and it is :)
<Red-Raven> ok i found a my ip site
<holstein> you dont have to have a domain name pointing to your IP
<holstein> you can just get taht IP
<holstein> give that to whom-ever you want to join your server
<holstein> SAY, i have a minecraft server
<holstein> i would give you 71.90.232.189
<holstein> you would use http://71.90.232.189:25565
<holstein> to join
<holstein> on my end
<holstein> i would have my router look at that incoming connection
<holstein> and forward that port 25565
<holstein> to my server box at 192.168.2.123
<Red-Raven> ok i think i get it. i gtg but if it doens't work ill come backk later. cya.
<Red-Raven> thanks for the help.
<holstein> good luck
<wcdrotar> anyone know how to install Joomla?
<holstein> wcdrotar: i did it once
<wcdrotar> I got my lampstack all set up
<wcdrotar> i think
<holstein> however, i found...
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/joomla
<holstein> and it was *so* much easier
<wcdrotar> yeah, i downloaded that iso before
<wcdrotar> ill give it a shot again since i tweaked with mysql and php since then
<wcdrotar> trying running it in vmware
<holstein> i just wanted to make it all happen from scratch once
<holstein> to be able to say i did
<nit-wit> holstein, just picked up a copy of John Malaughlin's To The One nice fusion, it is LM
<nit-wit> *JM
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i havent heard that one yet
<pigy> hi , i want to install lates ubuntu on mac power pc, is it possible
<holstein> pigy: 10.10 ?
<nit-wit> holstein, killer stuff Gary Husband and other great players, it is fusion my favorite in tis genre is Allan Holdworth though generally
<nit-wit> *this
<holstein> pigy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<holstein> you'll want the PPC one
<holstein> nit-wit: :)
<holstein> i suppose frisell kinda fits in that genre
<holstein> thats about as deep as i got into it really
<holstein> some dimeola here and there
<holstein> with corea
<holstein> i did a chick corea cover band concert that was pretty fun
<holstein> working up some of those older rock-ish #'s
<holstein> we kinda did an acoustic set and and electric one
<holstein> the 'all-chick' band ;)
<nit-wit> holstein, wow a chck corea copy band
<nit-wit> *chick
<nit-wit> holstein, one of the few groups I have seen play the music perfectly
<wcdrotar> can't play it on ubuntu tho
<holstein> nit-wit: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/chickband/armando.ogg
<holstein> ive been slack about mixing them down
<holstein> thats fromt he acoustic set
<holstein> wcdrotar: cant play what?
<nit-wit> holstein, that you on the bass
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> bill gerhardt on piano
<holstein> justin watt on drums
<nit-wit> holstein, very nice that is well done man
<holstein> we have a horn player on some other tracks
<holstein> nit-wit: thanks
<nit-wit> holstein, good drummer and piano Chicks music is not easy
<holstein> yeah, it was a fun project
<holstein> and that was one of the easier tunes
<nit-wit> holstein, yeah a little latin hurts no one eh
<nit-wit> holstein, triplet,  triplet,  triplet,
<holstein> nothing wrong with triplets either ;)
<starcraftman> pigy: you still there?
<nit-wit> holstein, the theory is that the triplet without the middle played is one of the keys to swing and other genres and feels, to some extent but you are a good player so I'm preaching to the choir
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i like to spread them out a little further too
<holstein> in the swing feel
<holstein> almost like its based on 16th notes instead of triplets
<holstein> trying to get that last not of the triplet as close as possible to the downbeat
<holstein> without actually being the downbeat :)
<nit-wit> holstein, I went to see my friend Ben Wolfe when he was in town about a year ago and he was using the push the beat walking style old scool keep the drummer on thier toes for sure
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> that drummer on that chick recording
<holstein> justin watt
<holstein> he can swing hard too
<holstein> you get a guy like that playing along
<holstein> and you can get away with anything
<nit-wit> holstein, he sounded like he knows all 40 rudiments
<pigy> starcraft im still here
<starcraftman> pigy: hi so you want to install ubuntu, how far have you gotten?
<pigy> i thnk is possible to install ubuntu 10 on my imac bulble powerpc.. but now not sure what dl to get
<pigy> i dl ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<pigy> and do i need to burn to cd and boot or can i install image directly from mounted image on my mac
<starcraftman> pigy: looks like the right one, all the ports are listed here > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<starcraftman> pigy: burn it onto a cd yet?
<pigy> from that site i dl ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<pigy> about to burn.. if correct one
<starcraftman> pigy: yup, that's the right one. That's the 32bit powerpc version of ubuntu.
<pigy> k going to burn.. then ill come back.. tnks man
<starcraftman> pigy: np :)
<pigy> when dvd boots will it give option for dual boot install ?
<starcraftman> pigy: have to go part way through the installation, I recommend starting a live session then getting a feel. After that laucnh the installer on the desktop.
<starcraftman> When you get to partitioning you can manually partition or else let the automatic one work, usually fine.
<snowake> hi all.  Two issues I have been having recently. (1) I am having an issue with my vfat partitions being duplicated in nautilus and places menu.  I learned my way around fstab and user permissions, but I am still confused about vfat partitions.  For my vfat partitions options i have "iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<holstein> snowake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238159
<holstein> did you look at that?
<snowake> checking it out now
<snowake> ty
<snowake> That solved another issue with permissions, and it is no longer duplicated in nautilus.  I assume when I restart X it will delete the duplicates in Places as well.  Thanks!  Now is there any reason why vfat does not understand user/s option?  I guess I can assume vfat is different and requires the group and user permissions to be set during mount specifically.
<pigy> starcraft just booted into cd
<pigy> ubuntu screens comming up
<snowake> Also, has anyone else been having issues with repositories lately?  I get some strange errors (I believe from Ubuntu Tweak which is now removed), including one that states "Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension"
<snowake> I have only been able to find bug reports, but nothing of help to me specifically.
<snowake> essentially, the majority of programs are no longer trusted.
<pigy> starcraft... my boot screen is blank for like a minute is that normal
<holstein> snowake: i would doube check your sources list
<snowake> well it says it is a directory
<holstein> says whats a dir?
<snowake> sources.list.d so I assume ".d" is an extension for dir
<holstein> i just know where the sources list is
<holstein> you can get to it from in synaptic
<holstein> OR the menu
<holstein> system administration software sources
<snowake> was trying to use gedit.  I can't find it actually in /etc
<holstein> file a bug if you want
<holstein> but if you've added PPA's
<holstein> and you've been poking around in there
<holstein> its probably not a bug
<holstein> i usually just assume its my fault ;)
<holstein> http://ubuntu.swerdna.org/ubufat32.html
<holstein> snowake: you could read and see how current that information is
<snowake> good idea checking now
<snowake> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg                       Bad header line  <-- As an eample
<snowake> *example
<snowake> I don't believe it is a bug.  I think it was Tweak ubuntu : /  That program appeared to change the PPAs etc and actually removed one I still needed.
<snowake> Great link btw thanks
<holstein> snowake: i would try this
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055420
<holstein> find the relavant info in relation to maverick 10.10
<holstein> maybe go in your sourecs
<holstein> and temporarily "turn off" all the extra PPA's
<holstein> get the main repos working
<holstein> then go one at a time trouble shooting, and properly verifying the added ones
<snowake> Good point.
<holstein> its usually not as scary and serious as those errors make it sound :)
<snowake> haha yeah usually I have ignored them and they have ended up ok after a while (temp issues with servers).  But its been a week.  I do see a very odd entry in "other software".  "File:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main"
<snowake> This might be the issue with apt-build
<nit-wit> holstein, is it a messed up /etc/apt/sources.list
<snowake> Yes
<snowake> I believe that is it.  Odd.  Ok, so I have only the four main sources for Ubuntu
<snowake> this is the return
<snowake> Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extensionCould not open file /var/lib/apt/lists
<snowake> Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists <-- I went to the folder and this dir/file does not exist
<snowake> however sources.list is there, as is the sources.list.d dir w/ the sources
<nit-wit> snowake, can you paste bin this sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hobgoblin> no need for sudo :)
<hobgoblin> and gksudo
<snowake> :)
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, is he in root or just use cat
<snowake> got it let me get rid of commented sections
<nlsthzn> hi, just tried installing Natty on my laptop, but no plymouth and also no login showing, can hear it logging in but cannot see anyhting on screen after bios?
<holstein> nlsthzn: not bad id say
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: then gedit should work - best not to use sudo - not always causing issues - but I think it did for me once
<snowake> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick restricted main deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick restricted deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates restricted main deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates restricted deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick universe deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-updates
<nlsthzn> holstein, :) meaning I got farther than some? :)
<snowake> there is no http line for updates (last entry"
<holstein> snowake: i think it will be easier to read in pastebin
<hobgoblin> snowake: please use pastebin
<holstein> nlsthzn: might need nomodeset
<holstein> whatever safe graphics is called thesse days
<holstein> then you dont get unity though :/
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: boot with the livecd F6 and add nomodeset
<nlsthzn> holstein, which defeats the purpose I am trying out natty... oh well... maybe I wait for beta
<holstein> nlsthzn: might not work then either
<snowake> Hobgoblin:  I have not used IRC in a loooong time so let me look at commands to refresh memory
<holstein> depending on your hardware
<holstein> you'll need a box that has god 3d support out of the box
<holstein> good*
<hobgoblin> snowake: paste sstuff into paste.ubuntu.com and then name and hit the paste button - give the new url here
<holstein> to check out unity easily
<nlsthzn> well, 10.10 unity worked on my netbook (slow) so I would hope my lappy with intel gfx would handle it
<holstein> intel is usually pretty well supported
 * holstein shrugs
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: it doesn;t work too good atm anyway - probably better to wait :)
<holstein> its early :)
<nlsthzn> k, thx guys... will curn my curiosity
<nlsthzn> *curb
<snowake> nlsthzn:  Did you clone your HD?  or was this live?
<snowake> hobgoblin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549617/  (That is a really cool method!)
<hobgoblin> snowake: the cooler method is to install pastebinit ...
<snowake> I will definitely after this is sorted out.  Really cool tool.
<nlsthzn> snowake, I installed from live disc
<holstein> nlsthzn: if your getting the daily iso
<holstein> maybe just try a different one
<holstein> i think i used an alpha
<nlsthzn> not sure which one I got... was a clean install of the alpha AFAIK... don't fret, will try it later...
<nlsthzn> thanks and cheers... some SC2 time for me :D
<hobgoblin> snowake: what is your issue anyway - or is it sorted now ?
<snowake> primarily "Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension"
<snowake> Plus a litany of other errors
<hobgoblin> all apt ones?
<snowake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549620/
<snowake> Here's the printout of the results
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-build/+bug/693715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693715 in apt-build (Debian) (and 1 other project) "N: Ignoring file 'apt-build' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension (affects: 2) (heat: 706)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<snowake> Essentially it says using old files from last successful reload at Synaptic.  Then, when using Software Center it says "untrusted" for majority of programs
<hobgoblin> snowake: do ls /etc/apt//sources.list.d/
<holstein> looks like that one is a bug :)
<holstein> not sure about the others
<hobgoblin> ty holstein
<snowake> Yep.  That it does.  It is named properly apt-build.list and I actually did this a while back when I was having issues b/c I have a backup file (don't remember doing this)/
<snowake> Ty holstein and hobgoblin
<snowake> I may do reinstall of Ubuntu since /home is a separate partition.  Just backup my settings in compiz.  this is the original install and I have since learned quitee a bit more.
<snowake> found it
<snowake> # deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main
<snowake> comment behind the only line in apt-build.list
<snowake> also had a file named apt-build.
<hobgoblin> all done then?
<snowake> deleted apt-build file (no clue how it got there!) and uncommented the apt-build.list line and now the error is no more :)
<hobgoblin> ok - so still the lzma ones?
<snowake> Thanks all!!  Very helpful.  Didn't realize how much I missed IRC.
<snowake> yes still lzma
<snowake> I am going to solve that now.  Probably not a big issue
<hobgoblin> 2 different sorts o fissues I found with it = lzma as a package and a rewrite of the sources list
<snowake> hobgoblin:  I went to the sources generator site and redid it completely.  Then did the keys.  Not only is lzma an issue, but also bzip "Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<snowake> going to try and find that
<snowake> very odd stuff
<hobgoblin> snowake: try changing servers
<snowake> wil do
<snowake> hobgoblin: Tried still same lzma and bzip2 errors.  tested for best server and used.  now I get "
<snowake> brb
<snowake> going to restart x
<snowake> crazy issue with synaptic failing to load
<BR> how everyone doing today?
<holstein> eh, im installing XP to try and utilize some old windows only hardware
<holstein> kind of a drag...
<holstein> BR: and you?
<BR> doin pretty good in this new year
<snowake> Holstein:  Are you using a custom build of XP?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> just dusted off my disc last nite
<holstein> im not going to hop through too many hoops to use a 10 year old operating system with some old hardware
<holstein> but if it works it works
<BR> I have to agree with you on that, how it going so far
<snowake> yeah I was thinking of installing XP over win7 b/c I only need it for my crappy kodak printer and office 2007 (Wine is just not doing it)
<BR> I think oo.o is better than office 07 any day
<snowake> hobgoblin:  Massive issues.  no idea how changing server could have made so many errors.  You know of any ways to just restore all of the source files and folders to default to start fresh?
<holstein> BR: about what i expected so far
<BR> is that good or bad
<holstein> its windows ;)
<BR> lol I heard that
<BR> snowake are you using ubuntu server
<holstein> snowake: 10.04?
<holstein> i have 10.04 server running
<holstein> i could paste my sources file if thats helpful
<holstein> prolly around on the net somewheres
<BR> how is the ubuntu server never used it
<holstein> BR: i like it
<holstein> not doing too much with it really
<BR> have you use the win server 03 before
<holstein> i have a couple services on it
<holstein> mumble, icecast, apache
<hobgoblin> snowake: you can backup, delete all entries and create one from here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<holstein> i run irssi in screen on it
<holstein> BR: nah
<BR>  I used it in my network administration class need to try out ubuntu server to see the difference
<holstein> BR: you can run the stuff on ubuntu
<holstein> its all the same repos
<holstein> which is kinda handy
<BR> yeah it sounds like it
<holstein> you dont need to actually go and install ubuntuserver
<holstein> i wanted a command line only box around
<BR> really how does that work
<holstein> BR: you just install what you want :)
<holstein> and run it
<BR> may have to try that out
<holstein> thats one of the cool things about buntu and FOSS
<holstein> usually the only limitations are your hardware
<BR> yeah you always learn something new when you use ubuntu
<snowake> hobgoblin I did that before switching servers actually.  I don't know what you mean by irssi though.  I have checked the apt.conf, apt-build.conf, apt cache directories, and set "no cache =false" instead of true to see if it simply wasn't caching to the directories.  This is just crazy to me.
<holstein> snowake: irssi was me :)
<holstein> i was just listing that as something i do on my server
<holstein> over ssh
<snowake> ahh
<snowake> yes : / that makes sense now
<snowake> ha, hobgoblin I appreciate all the help man.  I think this is a rather odd bug b/c teh lzma and bzip2 seems to be referring to the packages file
<snowake> going to look into this more and will get back to you
<holstein> snowake: what release?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> OH, 10.10...
<holstein> server?
<snowake> 10.10
<snowake> I am very certain ubuntu tweak messed it up
<holstein> ive heard that can happen
<holstein> so far, ive had good luck with tweak
<holstein> i like the PPA purge
<snowake> Sub-process /usr/bin/lzma returned an error code (1) <-- I get this error code and a similar one for bzip2
<snowake> U Tweak is definitely off my system.  Prefer to do things manually anyways
<holstein> Sub-process /usr/bin/lzma returned an error code (1)
<holstein> sorry...
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9058745
<holstein> hey, a generator http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> snowake: if you do that, backup your old one
<snowake> generator worked great for me when I was first installing ubuntu
<holstein> so you can revert
<snowake> thx backed it up b/fhand.  unfortunately lzma is for 7zip and chrome is dependent on it so it can't be removed.
<snowake> holstein, just saw you msg about using it to purge ppas.  That is what caused this mess I believe.  As it was working until I did that
<snowake> well last time I did it.  That's why I removed Tweak b/c it was fine b/f my last purge
<snowake> same with bleach bit
<snowake> sticking to computer janitor from now on
<snowake> all right I am out.  hopefully this will simply resolve itself over time.  Thanks for all the help everyone
<head_victim> I was wondering if it was even possible but I thought I'd ask anyway, is there a way you can add some includes to a whole wiki page and all it's sub-pages at once? I need to add a team header to a group and don't want to have to do it individually if at all possible.
<BiDDo> hi all
<BiDDo> anyone online
<zkriesse> Ok, need to make a cronjob..and I know about crontab -e but I make the cron and how to I make it happen?
<geirha> zkriesse: Not sure I understand what you're asking there.
<yofel> zkriesse: erm, for a cron job just put an executable script into /etc/cron.hourly|daily|weekly|monthly/
<yofel> well, anything executable
<zkriesse> ok
<geirha> And it musn't have an extension
<zkriesse> meaning?
<geirha> /etc/cron.daily/myscript.sh  will not be run, but /etc/cron.daily/myscript will
<yofel> ah, didn't know that part
<zkriesse> ah ok
<zkriesse> thanks al
<zkriesse> "all"
<geirha> It's done that way to make it easy to disable a cron job I think.
<geirha> e.g. just rename myscript to myscript.disabled
<zkriesse> now say I wanted it to run at a specific time once a day
<zkriesse> How would I do that...
<zkriesse> I'm COMPLETELY a babe in the woods to this
<geirha> You'd use crontab -e  or /etc/crontab
<zkriesse> ok
<geirha> man 5 crontab  explains the format
<zkriesse> yeah I know it's * * * * * command
<zkriesse> but other than that well, I"M LOST
<geirha> Yeah, that would run command every minute
<zkriesse> Ah ok
<geirha> 10 3 * * * command   will run it every day at 3:10 am
<zkriesse> Ok heres a question
<zkriesse> Say I wanted to delete a file Test.txt off of my desktop in one hour...how would I make that happen
<head_victim> Bash?
<yofel> if it's only once, just run 'sleep 3600 && rm ~/Desktop/Test.txt' in the shell
<zkriesse> Well I wanted to test cron to do it
<geirha> cron can't.
<geirha> You can tell cron to run a command at certain times, but you can't tell it to run it in 1 hour from now.
<pigy> i booted into cd and then typed live blah=blah and at prompt
<pigy> how to i try live cd
<geirha> You can with at(1) though
<geirha> pigy: I don't understand
<pigy> trying to install on mac and booted into cd and got to cmd prompt and then typed in live command
<geirha> pigy: You didn't get the CD menu when you booted it?
<pigy> no menu just a prompt
<geirha> Oh wait, that's in the older versions. In the newer one it's a bit different, but I've never seen a prompt like you're describing.
<pigy> i downloaded iso for powerpc imac
<pigy> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<geirha> Oh, so it's an old Mac, then?
<pigy> 450 mzh.. yeahs its old
<pigy> can new dl work for power pc
<pigy> ?
<geirha> dl?
<pigy> i went to main site... but ready that dowload is only for intel based macs
<pigy> mines not intel based
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-26
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon everyone, here's an interesting one. I've installed gdebi, but in the properties of a .deb I can't select it (let alone make it the default action). Does anybody know if this is a known issue, is it solved in Precise or should there be a bug made? And if so, where?
<Silverlion> can you repost it MrChrisDruif
<Silverlion> =
<Silverlion> ?
<MrChrisDruif> Good afternoon everyone, here's an interesting one. I've installed gdebi, but in the properties of a .deb I can't select it (let alone make it the default action). Does anybody know if this is a known issue, is it solved in Precise or should there be a bug made? And if so, where?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif : no idea :D
<MrChrisDruif> ashickur-noor; any experience with gdebi in Oneiric by any chance?
<MrChrisDruif> Thought so Silverlion
<Silverlion> [12:22] Silverlion: ok need help making a decision: shall i go a fourth time to try and install lubuntu or shall i directly install mint which i know works for my hardware?
<MrChrisDruif> Silverlion; did you try that install without getting updates during install?
<Silverlion> MrChrisDruif : i am just looking for that iso i made yesterday and trying it
<Silverlion> but therefore i need to re-arrange my internet connection. be back soon
<falcon_> how do I run applications that I downloaded from synaptic, but don,t show up in the menus
<falcon_> don't
<holstein> falcon_: you can type the command in the terminal, or hit ALT+F2 and type it in there
<falcon_> what command do I need to type
<holstein> falcon_: whatever command launches whatever application you installed
<falcon_> I was typing 'run <application>'
<holstein> falcon_: yup... in that command, "run" is the issue
<falcon_> how do I find the command that launches apps
<holstein> if i want to run nano for example, i open the terminal and type "nano"
<falcon_> roger
<holstein> falcon_: its usually the name... you'll need to elaborate for me to help you... it could literally be *any* application
<falcon_> I think you just answered that one for me
<falcon_> next, how do I put these into a menu
<holstein> i see you are running lxde.. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_add_custom_sub-menu_and.2For_launcher_to_LXDE.27s_main_menu.3F
<holstein> theres a nice application i use called kupfer... you hit control+space and then you start typing the applicaion name, and it predicts and lets you launch... though, its not limited to applications
<falcon_> also trying to get webcam use in pidgin
<falcon_> does the end user need to be in pidgen to see my webcam??
<holstein> falcon_: you can run lspci or lsusb depending on what type camera you are inquiring about... see if you see it in the list... i suggest looking at something like cheese that will 'just work' with the camera, to make sure its configured properly, then go on to configuring applications to use the camera
<holstein> falcon_: i dont ue pidgin, but i would assume the best performance would be pidgin to pigin, though i had read there were plugins for other support
<falcon_> I have gucview my webcam works fine
<holstein> falcon_: cool.. so the hardware/software works fine... its just a matter of learning how to use pidgin
<falcon_> in pidgin the webcam option does not light up
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin
<falcon_> thanx
<duanedesign> falcon_: you can also use the command 'which' to find the command to run a program
<duanedesign> for example:   which nano
<duanedesign> returns:   /usr/bin/nano
<duanedesign> so to run nano you can use the command:  /usr/bin/nano
<falcon_> I downloaded freedict dictionaries but there seems to be no app to use them
<duanedesign> or just nano because it automaagically looks in /usr/bin/
<falcon_> also wanted to use stardict-tools from stardict app can I do that?
<falcon_> I did download it from synaptic
<falcon_> or is it just a command line app
<falcon_> did anyone get sagemath to run on ubuntu. I couldn't using their directions
<duanedesign> gnome-dictionary
<holstein> falcon_: do you find your answers here ? http://code.google.com/p/stardict-3/
<duanedesign> i think that might be the package you are looking for
<duanedesign> yes i think holstein might be on to something :) i was just looking at this http://linuxers.org/article/stardict-great-dictionary-program
<falcon_> how come synaptic doesn't put that in the download?
<duanedesign> and to use offline. http://linuxers.org/howto/how-make-gnome-dictionary-work-offline
<gnarr> anyone available for super noobish installation questions?
<sunyata> gnarr: ask your question, if someone is available with an answer they'll respond
<gnarr> trying to install dual boot with windows 7.    on the documentation it shows 3 options on the graphical interface:   install over win7, side by side, or something else.      on my screen it only shows install over and 'something else'
<Abhijit> choose something else
<gnarr> having never done this before, i'm kinda not keen on going past something else without understaning what i'm doing
<Abhijit> then create->select partitions manually and install
<gnarr> yeah it shows what appears to be 4 partitions
<gnarr> and no empty space
<Abhijit> do you already had the empty space?
<MonkeyDust> gnarr  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<gnarr> it shows sda1 thru 4, with various space allocated to each.
<gnarr> can you walk me through how to do that
<gnarr> as i said, super noobish
<Abhijit> gnarr, press ctrl alt T it will open terminal
<Abhijit> then type that command
<gnarr> ok
<Abhijit> wait do not type copy paste
<stlsaint> is pastebinit now a default app?
<Abhijit> stlsaint, i think so
<gnarr> evidently not, it's not installed.   hold on
<Abhijit> ok
<stlsaint> yea i didn't think so...
<gnarr> hrm, followed the instructions to intall and got error from that - unable to locate package pastebinit
<Abhijit> stlsaint, :-)
<stlsaint> apt-get that sucker
<Abhijit> gnarr, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<stlsaint> what distro is this and what sources are enBLED
<stlsaint> enabled
<gnarr> this is 11.10
<gnarr> not sure how to determine sources?
<gnarr> abhijit:  that gives me an error
<gnarr> reading pacakge lists.... Done, Building dependency tree, Reading state infomration... Done, E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<Abhijit> MonkeyDust, will the screenshot of gparted for that desk will do?
<Abhijit> disk*
<MonkeyDust> yes
<stlsaint> hey wait what are we needing pastebinit for again? harddrive layout?
<Abhijit> gnarr, open gparted. in there select your target hdd if its not selected already in top right corner take screenshot of that windows and use imagebin website to uplaod it and give us the url
<Abhijit> stlsaint, yep as suggested by MonkeyDust
<stlsaint> better yet...
<Abhijit> off to dinner.
<gnarr> only root may run fparted
<gnarr> gparted
<gnarr> makin screenshot, hold
<holstein> gnarr: do you know what that means? only root may run gparted?
<gnarr> not entirely.
<holstein> you need proper permission to run that application... its not trivial, and running that as root *will* allow you to do some damage, so feel free and aks *before* you click
<gnarr> right
<gnarr> i'm asking because i'm trying to avoid damage :)
<gnarr> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/screenshotat20111226182.png/
<gnarr> that is where i'm at the installtion
<holstein> gnarr: thats an excellent policy :)
<gnarr> and where i'm not really sure how to proceed from
<holstein> most of the time we get the questions after the damage :/
<MonkeyDust> gnarr  during installation, choose a non-used partition and format it to ext4
<holstein> gnarr: i like to suggest folks at least glance at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MonkeyDust> partitioning is the trickiest part
<holstein> and think about how to revert... if you remove ubuntu, whats not going to be the same anymore
<gnarr> i suppose i should explain why i'm trying to do all this
<gnarr> soooooooo
<holstein> you would need to use a windows CD to give you the windows boot loader back
<gnarr> pretty sure the registry on win7 is fucko.    I can't boot windows from a recovery cd, safe mode, anything.
<holstein> i say, as long as your data is backed up, and you konw how to revert, and you've check the system with a live CD, go for it
<gnarr> but i can boot it from an ubuntu cd
<gnarr> so
<gnarr> was thinking i could do side-by-side and then see if i can recover the registry
<gnarr> rather than full win7 install
<gnarr> ?
<holstein> gnarr: installing ubuntu beside a borked windows wont do anything
<stlsaint> gnarr: language please
<stlsaint> and ubuntu will not touch windiws
<stlsaint> windows
<holstein> gnarr: you dont want to reinstall windows *after* installing ubuntu... thats not trivial either, and you'll end up with either windows wiping ubuntu, or, best case scenario, ubuntu just not booting... theres a 'how-to' at that link i linked earlier relating to grub2
<stlsaint> holstein: why would we want to give the windows bootloader back?  why not using grub2?
<holstein> stlsaint: just to get back to the current 'as-is' state... its just a change i like to alert new users to
<gnarr> yeah reading a bunch of stuff right now.   baby steps and whatnot.  just trying to figure out how to recover the registry or whatever is prevent win from booting even in safe mode, going down various paths i've found via google
<holstein> gnarr: back up your data... reinstall windows... install ubuntu beside it
<stlsaint> Ubuntu would not be the best resource to fix a windows install thats not booting
<holstein> ^^ yeah, and theres no need to install ubuntu to do that... you can run it live and do all the fixing
<gnarr> then how would i go about fixing via live run?
<gnarr> i guess the fixing part is where i'm lost.
<gnarr> probably gonna just have to reinstall
<holstein> gnarr: yup, and you'll need to explore a windows support avenue for that... personally, i just reinstall windows... i find it much easier to just backup my data, and reinstal, and set it up properly from the beginning with backups and proper recovery steps
<gnarr> not a huge issue, just inconvenience, i lack a reinstall disc
<holstein> thats also a great time to backup the data, and try transitioning to linux full time, or to the latest release of windows
<sunyata> gnarr: you may want to consider backing up data, then replacing windows with ubuntu, then restoring
<holstein> i find it very benificial to run windows vitualized inside of linux..
<holstein> depends on what you 'need' windows for
<gnarr> data is backed up already.   if i replace windows with ubuntu, how (and what exactly) would i restore
<holstein> gnarr: the data?... i just drag it over
<stlsaint> i would HIGHLY suggest that you do not transition fully to linux just yet
<holstein> yeah, but i also would suggest buring up a lot of time reinstalling and configuring a 10 year old operating system... i would consider purchasing windows 7
<stlsaint> unless you know right now that you do not need windows for absolutely anything
<gnarr> hm
 * holstein assumes you are on windows XP
<stlsaint> i was able to erase windows because i do not game nor use MS office so no need for windows
<holstein> yeah, i migrated slowly
<holstein> i had my audio recording machine running windows for almost 2 years after i started migrating
<MonkeyDust> i use ms office on XP in virtual box
<holstein> that'll do, but the gaming... not so much
<gnarr> so
<gnarr> uh nm.
<gnarr> gonna go get some more brawndo
<stlsaint> gnarr: when you return please download and run following script: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/41703043/boot_info_script060/boot_info_script.sh
<gnarr> what does that do
<stlsaint> good that you asked ;)
<stlsaint> provides a layout of your hardware for troubleshooting
<stlsaint> feel free to take a view of the script
<stlsaint> nothing to hide and it is widely used across the ubuntu forums community
<stlsaint> gnarr: its going to output a RESUTLS.txt file. Copy the data of that file into pastebin site and send link here or private message
<gnarr> as far as i can tell, this is where i'm at and where i can proceed.     win7 doesn't boot in any mode.    i can boot with ubuntu to backup data (already done).    I can't use ubuntu to do any diagnostics/recovery/fixing of the win7 registry or whatever else might be causing the boot failure.
<gnarr> is that a logical conclusion?
<stlsaint> pretty much
<gnarr> bummer.
<stlsaint> yep
<gnarr> no worries.
<gnarr> guess i'll go the win7 reinstall route, i have backups, just no install disc (thx samsung)
<gnarr> thanks for the assistance though
<gnarr> i haz teh learning
<sunyata> gnarr: do you get an error message when trying to boot windows?
<gnarr> yeah i get an option to boot recovery mode or normal.   normal gets a blue screen and then restarts, recovery mode doesn't progress past the initial recovery screen, though i did get it to go to the 'keyboard layout select' screen when i booted with a recovery disc, but that's as far as it goes.
<gnarr> s/recovery/Startup Repair
<sunyata> gnarr: can you boot in safe mode?  have you considered using your ubuntu cd to scan for viruses?
<gnarr> so far I haven't been able to boot in safe mode of any sort (networking, command prompt, etc)   I haven't considered virus scan - it'd be pretty surprised if that was the issue, I had active antivirus, but anything's possible
<urlin2u> gnarr, have yo runn a chkdsk /r on the windows initiated from a recovery disc?
<urlin2u> you*
<gnarr> i can't 'initiate' windows at all, not sure how i can do your suggestion?
<gnarr> basically i can only get to bios and the f8 menu, but none of those function
<gnarr> can only boot w/ ubuntu
<gnarr> am about to just nuke it and reinstall win7
<gnarr> or try this
<gnarr> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<urlin2u> gnarr, I wouldn't use that you can use another bootloader called lilo to boot windows straight. You didn't make a recovery cd?
<urlin2u> lilo is available using a live ubuntu cd. gnarr
<gnarr> i have a recovery cd, it won't do anything for me
<gnarr> does nothing after asking me what keyboard configuration i have
<urlin2u> gnarr, the recovery will get you to a recovery terminal to run a chkdsk.
<gnarr> see above.
<urlin2u> gnarr, disc is broke?
<gnarr> what is supposed to happen when i boot from a recovery disc?  computer came with recovery partition, both have same result, except booting from the disc progresses to the keyboard layout question before doing nothing, partition just does nothing
<urlin2u> gnarr, the bootscript was mentioned have you run it? This script gives a very good wha is where that will show problems a geeks best tool in this situation.
<gnarr> hold on, booting up w/ ubuntu
<gnarr> again
<gnarr> downloaded the script, will run it on boot
<urlin2u> gnarr, the recovery disc after the language pick you hey r for repair and load images repair or use a terminal to run commands
<LemonAid> The hangup after the keyboard selection during installation is a know issue.
<urlin2u> hey=hit
<urlin2u> LemonAid, links?
<urlin2u> LemonAid, I'm hesitant to just believe a comment
<stlsaint> LemonAid: and for what distro are you referring?
<stlsaint> urlin2u: also why was lilo recommended?
<LemonAid> urlin2u, 11.04 hold on.
<urlin2u> stlsaint, they want to reload a MS boot lilo boot windows straight like the MS boot was in the mbr,
<stlsaint> ok
<LemonAid> urlin2u, http://tinyurl.com/c3ejzzk
<urlin2u> LemonAid, read back it is a windows recovery disc.
<gnarr> the script .sh file - how do i run that exacty?
<LemonAid> urlin2u, my bad.
<urlin2u>  LemonAid easy mistake, :D
<LemonAid> gnarr, double click on it, select run from the pop up dialogue.
<LemonAid> gnarr, you`re in ubuntu, right?
<stlsaint> gnarr: in terminal run: chmod +x ...name of script.sh
<gnarr> term ok
<urlin2u> gnarr, exstract the bootscript to the desktop and run this command from the bootscript page  sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<urlin2u> LemonAid, right now yeah>
<stlsaint> urlin2u: the link i sent has the script un-compressed. No need to extract anything
<urlin2u> stlsaint, I noticed the chmod I came on after you posted the link.
<stlsaint> ok
<gnarr> running
<gnarr> dealing w/ external distractions, sorry about delay
<stlsaint> gnarr: remember paste the output to pastebin site. not directly here
<gnarr> pastebin was not working right before
<stlsaint> gnarr: no you was using the pastebin application "pastebinit"
<stlsaint> or trying to use...
<urlin2u> stlsaint, I'm going for coffee carry on. :D
<stlsaint> gnarr: use this for paste: http://paste.debian.net/
<gnarr> http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<gnarr> oops
<gnarr> imean
<gnarr> paste.debian.net/150223
<stlsaint> gnarr: thought you said you had no recovery?
<gnarr> recovery partition?
<stlsaint> gnarr: you said your data is already backed up and i see you have a recovery partition
<stlsaint> yes
<gnarr> yeah there's a recovery partition in lieu of a disc, but i can't boot from anything
<stlsaint> you need no mbr disk nor ubuntu cd to fix your system. You boot from the recovery
<gnarr> right...except it won't load past a certain point
<stlsaint> the recovery?
<gnarr> when i boot i get an option that says start in repair mode or normal.    repair mode will load up to a blue wallpaper screen and then do nothing ( i let it sit there overnight).   I've tried booting from a recovery cd as well, and the only difference is that it get prompted to input a keyboard layout type before it does nothing.
<stlsaint> your recovery is still shown as hidden. Are you sure you was booting recovery and not a restore point?
<gnarr> i don't really know how to tell.    i have a lot more options on the f8 boot menu (last working startup, debug mode, safe mode w/ networking, safe mode w/ command prompt) but i can't get functionality from those either
<sunyata> gnarr: did you try opening task manager when booted up to blue wallpaper screen?
<gnarr> i think i did, but i can try again real quick
<sunyata> lol i thought you were getting a BSOD
<stlsaint> gnarr: yea those are not your options needed for recovery. The partition is hidden. You must use a boot disk or even gparted to select that partition and unhide it
<gnarr> i do when i try normal startup
<gnarr> gparted?
<stlsaint> gnarr: its on the ubuntu live disc there
<gnarr> hrmhrmhrm.
<gnarr> ok
<gnarr> trying the task manager route, then will reboot ubuntu
<gnarr> bsod comes with normal boot - too quick for me to read anything.   recovery boot prompts for keyboard layout, then does nothing.   i see blue wallpaper a bird and a mouse pointer that i can control, but nothing progresses past this point.    ctrl-alt-del does nothing
<gnarr> so i guess i'll boot up ubuntu again and play w/ gparted?
<sunyata> since no one else is answering, i think what stlsaint was wanting was for you to use gparted to set your recovery partition as active so that it would boot into it
<sunyata> you may want to wait for him to come back, however
<gnarr> yeah
<gnarr> i've found similar suggestions in various forums
<gnarr> booting ubuntu currently
<stlsaint> sunyata: yes that is correct
<sunyata> i personally find linux to be great for games, but i play old school stuff
<gnarr> hm
<gnarr> there are no active flags on the recovery partition
<gnarr> should i set one?
<sunyata> if you want to keep using windows lol
<gnarr> yah but which
<gnarr> boot diag hidden lba lvm palo prep raid
 * sunyata cries
<sunyata> i dunno, i'll guess boot, you can wait to see if someone else responds
<gnarr> in no hurry
<stlsaint> sorry what did i miss
<gnarr> i'm in gparted
<gnarr> there are no flags on my recovery partition
<gnarr> should i set one?
<gnarr> stlsaint, should i set a specific flag (boot?) on the recovery partition?  there are no flags on it currently.
<gnarr> does ubuntu have an included partition imager?
<sunyata> i've used gparted to create and delete partitions before gnarr
<sunyata> as well as fdisk
<gnarr> concerned about fallout if i set recovery to boot
<sunyata> just use gparted again to unset
<gnarr> ah yeah.
<gnarr> meh
<gnarr> okay then, let's try booting win7 again
<gnarr> boots to the samsung recovery solution 4 screen (guess what I have a samsung laptop) and says Please wait...
<gnarr> fairly sure this is what it was doing before, and i 'please wait'ed like 7 hrs
<gnarr> but i'll let it sit i guess
<sunyata> right, samsung, korean i believe
<sunyata> gnarr: and the ubuntu livecd you're using works fine?
<gnarr> yes can boot from that no issue
<sunyata> maybe samsung should just preload ubuntu on their computers :)
<gnarr> .
<gnarr> ok still nothing after 20 mins
<gnarr> just stuck at the samsung recovery screen
<sunyata> looks like a fresh OS install is your only option at this point
<sunyata> gnarr: unless you have other ideas
<gnarr> hm where can i get an install disk from
<sunyata> you mean a windows install disk?  you're on your own there gnarr
<sunyata> i was going to suggest you could call samsung support gnarr
<gnarr> http://www.mydigitallife.info/download-windows-7-iso-official-32-bit-and-64-bit-direct-download-links/
<gnarr> what is that?
<gnarr> might i be able to resintall from that if i have a valid key?
<urlin2u> gnarr, you need a oem disc for a oem reinstall.
<gnarr> so what is at that link?  not really sure what 'oem' is
<urlin2u> gnarr, if you have a key for the official I would install it no firmware from samsung. A oem is samsungs version.
<sunyata> oem stands for "origial equipment manufacturer", so a disc that comes from the manufacturer
<urlin2u> gnarr, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OEM
 * JackyAlcine thinks we need to add that term to ubot2`
<gnarr> hm
<urlin2u> !oem
<ubot2`> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gnarr> laptop just came w/ recover partition
<gnarr> so
<gnarr> guess it's to the telephone.  Anyong.
<sunyata> there may be isos out there, but i'm not sure about the legalities so i don't want to recommend anything to you gnarr
<gnarr> yeah not looking for anything of that sort.    i live in asia, i can walk down the street and score pirated windows.   I have a legit copy, jsut trying to reinstall it without having a disc
<urlin2u> gnarr, you nust need a key that will go with the install, with oem's it is automatic, your best bet is to get the oem disc set for reinstalling from samsung.
<gnarr> gonna call them in a sec
<urlin2u> gnarr, or just buy a retail release you will loose the samsung junk that way and have a better setup.
<gnarr> not a desirable option
<gnarr> might as well just buy brand new laptop
<gnarr> :|
<urlin2u> gnarr, a retail release is actually better you get more and no firmware, no problems like you have right now. You can image it, which you can with a oem, but yiou have a disc for reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> good for economy
<urlin2u> gnarr, that retail release can be put on any computer the oem can't.
<gnarr> hm  $120
<gnarr> thought it would be more
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-27
<thewrath> hello all
<stlsaint> thewrath: sup man
<thewrath> nothign much
<thewrath> u?
<thewrath> i have a server i have iptables enabled with the default rule as drop
<thewrath> i need to get on the machine
<thewrath> how can i bypass iptables
<holstein> thewrath: can you go to the box?
<holstein> if not, you might have to 'call in' or whatever
<thewrath> the only chain is this "
<thewrath> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<thewrath> that will drop all connections coming in right?
<holstein> not sure... i dont use it.. i thought you were lockec out
<holstein> locked*
<thewrath> i am not locked out as i believe iptables is dropping all connections
<thewrath> does that make sense holstein
<holstein> thewrath: im sure it does.. i just dont use iptables
<thewrath> do you know collinp ?
<collinp> Hi.
<collinp> What's up?
<IAmNotThatGuy> thewrath: Hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> and wb collinp =]
<collinp> Thanks :)
<collinp> I see the team has changed quite a bit since I've been gone.
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe. Yep =]
<thewrath>  iptables -P INPUT DROP
<thewrath> does what
<thewrath> hey IAmNotThatGuy
<thewrath>  iptables -P INPUT DROP will drop all traffic coming in as it is the sole policy
<stlsaint> collinp: yo yo yo
<stlsaint> collinp: surprise you remember the name of these channels ;)
<collinp> :P lol.
<IAmNotThatGuy> LOL
<seidos> trying to use wget to download all files from bazaar tree, but it's not working
<seidos> i'm doing wget -r -nH -m <url>
<stlsaint> seidos: what is the tree link?
<seidos> i know i've done it before, but i didn't save the code
<seidos> stlsaint: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sanbar/+junk/RandConverse/files/head:/src/
<seidos> code=command
<stlsaint> why not just download directly?
<stlsaint> seidos: pull entire branch via bzr
<seidos> stlsaint: nevermind, already did it
<seidos> i should know how to use wget though
<stlsaint> aye wget is great
<seidos> maybe the server doesn't allow wget grabs or something
<seidos> because i've done it before with -r i'm sure
<stlsaint> cool never used wget for bzr
<seidos> ah, yeah, never used wget with bzr
<stlsaint> seidos: you interested in packaging?
<JackyAlcine> stlsaint: you good at it?
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: good at what?
<JackyAlcine> Packaging.
<stlsaint> oh heck no im novice at it at best
<JackyAlcine> Can't ever get my recipes on Launchpad to work right.
<JackyAlcine> :/ Okayies.
<JackyAlcine> :D
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: need help with something?
<JackyAlcine> Just wanted to figure out why my packages for https://www.launchpad.net/speechcontrol fails to generate any binary packages.
<JackyAlcine> All of the packages would be empty.
<stlsaint> ha ive done that before
<JackyAlcine> Is it something with my control file?
 * JackyAlcine can't even check it out on Launchpad, his SSL is blocked.
<stlsaint> gimme one sec i will take a gander...what are you using...autotools?
<JackyAlcine> CMake.
<stlsaint> ah cmake i see
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: i have minor work with cmake but i will take a glance
<JackyAlcine> It makes life so much easier; I can't see myself going back to AutoTools :P
<stlsaint> hrm strange to say better than autotools lol
<JackyAlcine> Well, I mean, whenever I add or remove new files to the projects, I don't have to add it to the Makefile, it generates a new one for me.
<JackyAlcine> If I need a new dependency, I just pop into the list of dependencies and it links it to the projects and libraries I choose.
<JackyAlcine> !cmake
<ubot2`> Factoid 'cmake' not found
 * JackyAlcine headdesks.
<JackyAlcine> !info cmake
<stlsaint> true
<JackyAlcine> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.5-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 4134 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<stlsaint> ah i gotta install all the cmake again cause im on a new install :\
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: have you tried the #ubuntu-packaging channel?
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: im building a iso right now so i will glance after my build
<JackyAlcine> Funny enough, I'm hanging out in there; I mean, it's for mere experimentation atm, but by February, I should be practicing for the project's release.
<JackyAlcine> Thanks nonetheless, stlsaint
<stlsaint> np
<stlsaint> JackyAlcine: try asking jtaylor in that channel sometime. hes great
<JackyAlcine> I'll do so.
<dmtarmey> hello does anyone know i can shut down all services on my system not needed say if i wont to run a games and use all the computer resources
<bioterror> what services?
<dmtarmey> well all services that are taking up resource that are slowing the system down
<bioterror> the biggest slowdown is 3D enabled desktop
<bioterror> if you're talkinga bout playing games
<dmtarmey> yes what i would like to do is close down all the services running in the back ground that are not needed for the job at hand
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<bioterror> "offers on-demand starting of daemons"
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> from my point of view: in Linux there's no such thing as not-needed services
<dmtarmey> bioterror cheers ill have a look
<r4y> I have an rca player here which I can't get to work exactly how I want. A song begins before another album and so on. There were songs that wouldn't play. I used kid3 to edit them and they are as they should be I think. Any suggestions?
<r4y> The songs that wouldn't play now play but that was after formatting it to the right format
<holstein> r4y: the 'right' format?
<r4y> fat 32
<holstein> OH.... you have an RCA portable media player
<holstein> some of those cheap-y players are just that... cheap-y
<r4y> It is the same format as it was, I wrote down all the details when I was checking it out with disk utility
<r4y> true, o well
<holstein> it wont have anything to do with that
<r4y> that?
<holstein> the player will likely only function with one format
<r4y> I formatted it to the same format
<holstein> unless you would like to just use it as a hard drive
<holstein> r4y: right... what im saying is, that wont matter... that = formatting
<holstein> the device will play as it plays
<r4y> O, sorry
<holstein> you can look into another firmware for it
<r4y> let's see
<holstein> i used to use http://www.rockbox.org/ firmware for my older archos... quite an improvment
<r4y> 1050
<r4y> aduiovox rca
<r4y> oops
<holstein> r4y: it should be easy to search there... would you like me to search for you?
<r4y> audiovox rca
<r4y> I will check
<r4y> Do you mean the rca website?, or?
<holstein> r4y: i mean, a 3rd party firmware site such as the one i linked
<holstein> thats what will change the functionality of that device, potentially for the better
<holstein> you can see if RCA has an updated firmware that addresses your issues
<r4y> It has a mode button, forward backward, plus and minus for volume, and play
<holstein> r4y: ?
<r4y> there are 6 buttons
<holstein> doesnt matter.. what we are talking about is the basice function of the device
<holstein> basic*
<holstein> it is giving you unwanted behavior
<holstein> seems like it is not managing the 'edges' of the music files in a way you like
<holstein> allowing them to 'overlap'
<r4y> not exactly
<r4y> an example
<holstein> r4y: ok... thats the way i read it
<holstein> feel free and elaborate... but keep in mind, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<r4y> the first album is the new primus album which is supposed to be under p not a
<holstein> this = the funcionality of the playback on the device
<holstein> r4y: that has to do with the way you 'grab' the album.. or extract, or tag, or file
<holstein> whatever you want to call it...
<r4y> the first song of the sailing the sea of cheese comes before the album frizzle fry
<holstein> right... that has to do with the way the tracks are tagged, or the way the device is interpreting the tags
<r4y> I tried kid3 like I said. So should I try different firmware?, and if so can I change back?
<holstein> r4y: i can only speak for my experience
<r4y> I understand
<holstein> i found the rockbox firmware a *great* improvement
<holstein> i never tried reverting, though i read about how to revert, and it seemed easy for that device
<r4y> I am looking at the link
<holstein> you'll need to either change the tagging of the files to a way the device understands
<holstein> or try a different firmware
<r4y> it doesn't have rca listed
<holstein> r4y: "it" has RCA Lyra AV (RD 2780) listed
<holstein> which is not your device, but there are other 3rd party firmwares
<r4y> this one is th1814wm-a
<holstein> right... i dont see that one there.. would you like me to google for a 3rd party firmware for you?
<r4y> any help would be great, ty
<r4y> I am as well
<r4y> I am not sure there is much that can be done. I looked and th1814wm-a has limited results on Google
<holstein> r4y: i dont see any
<holstein> r4y: well, you can edit the tags
<holstein> you can try a different method of extracting
<holstein> you can physically rename the files
<holstein> you can search for help through RCA
<r4y> extracting?
<holstein> the 3rd party firmware was just something that really helped me
<r4y> TY for trying
<holstein> r4y: extracting is a method by which you "grab" the audio files from the CD
<holstein> you end up with mp3's or whatever
<holstein> they are tagged.. those tags can be edited
<r4y> hmm, maybe I should try that. Might be the best bet
<holstein> http://savvyadmin.com/mp3-tag-editing-in-linux/
<r4y> TY, I will try that
<holstein> could be that whatever you used to extract is making tags in a format the player cant read
<r4y> TY, I bookmarked that
<holstein> or, if you didnt extract, and you bought/stole the files as digital files with tags that are not being read
<r4y> the order is wrong, except for the songs that were not being read which were only 3 songs but like I siad that work now after formatting
<r4y> I meant they work now
<holstein> r4y: i could be wrong, but i think the formatting is irrelevant
<r4y> Maybe I did something else to make the song that were not working work
<holstein> either way, lets assume reformatting the device when adding each file is *not* an option
<r4y> I wasn't sure that doing so was going to make it not work which was chancing it
<r4y> but it works
<r4y> I mean it didn't help it much if not at all
<r4y> Anyways, I will try from a CD
<r4y> TY for helping me. I will read the link. I am going to go. Have a good day. :)
<r4y> holstein
<r4y> O well
<r4y> Maybe you are logging this holstein
<r4y> For some reason my rca mp3 player can only handle so much on it. I put less albums and the songs and albums are layed out in the proper order
<r4y> so it wasn't my fault, but like you said cheap equals cheap
<r4y> bye
<iggy19> hey all
<iggy19> have a question about managing space on my filesystems
<iggy19> anyone have a minute to chat?
<sunyata> hi iggy19! ask your question, and if someone can they will respond
<iggy19> sunyata: thanks
<iggy19> Basically, I'm running out of space on devices, and not sure A) why and B) how to fix it
<iggy19> Not sure what utilities/commands I should be using to see where my space is used up.
<sunyata> processing...
<iggy19> Also, not clear why, for example, System Monitor shows 2.3GiB free on my sysroot device, and only 1.4Gib availible.  What's the difference between free and available?
<iggy19> Several other related questions as well, but don't want to overwhelm channel right now.
<sunyata> iggy19: have you tried using df in a terminal?
<sunyata> then compare w/ system monitor?
<iggy19> sunyata: not familiar w/ df.  Will brb after I try it.
<sunyata> will continue processing question
<sunyata> iggy19: "find" may also be a useful tool.  it has a -size option.  man find for details
<sunyata> example in time...
<sunyata> hmmm, searching for "greater than" option for -size parameter
<iggy19> Oh, background info: partitions on this machine = sda1 is truecrypted NTFS, sda2 is restore partition, sda3 is boot, sda4 is extended, sda5 is LVM/dm-crypt containing / and /home, and sda6 is truecrypt container.
<iggy19> sda5 and sda6 are w/in the sda4
<sunyata> ah iggy19, sudo find / -size +100M
<sunyata> could change the 100 to the size of your choice
<iggy19> sunyata, that will recurse?
<sunyata> iggy19: believe so.  try it to be sure
<iggy19> trying
<sunyata> likewise
<iggy19> appears to be processing, slowlu
<iggy19> *slowly
<iggy19> Ah! Explained on thing! I dumped a 10gb file owned by root, and was suprised by only recovering 1gb of space from it - turns out it went into trash owned by root
<iggy19> Not sure why even 1GB was recovered, but at least now I can go dump that trash folder.
<iggy19> find still running
<iggy19> the command "sudo cd <path>" fails w/ the error "sudo: cd: command not found" - is this expected behavior?
<sunyata> iggy19: happens here as well
<iggy19> the trash file I found owned by root was located at a not-so-logical-to-me place.  Hoping someone can explain.  Path was: /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<iggy19> sunyata: re: cd, that seems weird.  How does one access root's directories via CLI w/o sudo?
<sunyata> iggy19: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stlsaint> iggy19: how are you tryign to access root dirs' without sudo??
<sunyata> iggy19: should mention it says "None of the methods below are suggested or supported by the designers of Ubuntu."
<iggy19> stlsaint: I'm not, just saying, if sudo cd <path> doesn't work, how does one access directories owned by root at the command line.  That seems like a basic operational need - as in my case to delete a 10GB file in root's trash.
<iggy19> sudo rm <path>/* is failing as well
<iggy19> saying no such file, yet I can see it in Nautilus
<stlsaint> iggy19: sudo -i
<iggy19> sunyata: i'm reading the URL about root sudo.  I've readit before, but it's been a while
<stlsaint> then navigate to the dir
<stlsaint> the command "cd" itself does not require sudo
<iggy19> stlsaint: sudo -i = interactive sudo?  How is that different than su?
<iggy19> (except that maybe su doesn't work w/ root account disabled)
<stlsaint> su is used to invoke root account. sudo is used when username is added to sudoers already
<iggy19> so, if uname is in sudoers, and root is active, the net effect of "sudo -i" and "su root" are the same?
<sunyata> not sure how to get into root folder without invoking sudo -s, sudo su, or sudo -i, well, chmod, but is that a better idea?
<stlsaint> iggy19: yes and no
<stlsaint> sunyata: your not going to gain access to something you dont have permissions to. So sudo will be required to view root level access
<iggy19> thank you both
<iggy19> still reading and expiripmenting.  Will have follow-up questions shortly, if y'all are still around.  Your assistance has been most appreciated!
<stlsaint> iggy19: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_(Unix)
<sunyata> stlsaint: what was meant is to view /root, it's either sudo chmod 444 /root or sudo -s cd /root
<stlsaint> iggy19: that gives examples
<stlsaint> sunyata: why would you change permissions on a root file?
<stlsaint> why is the -s switch being used?
<stlsaint> The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from the standard input instead of the terminal device.  The password must be followed by a newline character.
<stlsaint> sorry...wrong one
<iggy19> stlsaint: I opened a directory in Nautalis using right-click, "open as administrator" then I deleted a directory below that owned by root.  That directory ended up getting written to /root/.local/share/Trash/files which doesn't make much sense to a noob like me.  Can you explain what the .local directory was, and why the sytem put a trash folder there?
<stlsaint> sunyata: root filesystem files should not be changed
<iggy19> stlsaint - in this case they sure should be.  Vbox vmachine was owned by root, and I wanted it gone to free space on device...
<stlsaint> iggy19: even further question: Why is a virtual machine owned by root
<iggy19> stlsaint - that I don't know.  Seems a bad idea to me.  But, the folder containing the .vdi files was definitely owned by root.
<iggy19> decent chance it's something I f'd up.
<stlsaint> hrm, maybe im missing something. one sec please
<stlsaint> iggy19: yea that is not suppose to be owned by root
<stlsaint> all my machines are owned by user
<iggy19> now we are getting way beyond what I was interested in learning about tonight, but, how was I even able to run that VM if the vdi file was owned by root?
<philipballew> whats the issue stlsaint
<philipballew> iggy19, whats your issue?
<stlsaint> good question
<stlsaint> iggy19: did you ever have to enter a password when using vbox? and where did you store your vms? (use pwd to give me a path)
<sunyata> you=0
<sunyata> good luck iggy19, hopefully you'll get your issues squared away
<iggy19> philipballew: trying to learn about how to better manage space on my devices.  Running out of room, and not sure why.  Several related questions...
<r4y> I have an mp3 player that still plays music but will not mount on Ubuntu and Windows XP. I accidentally pulled it before right clicking to safely remove it. I want to format it or fix it if possible
<iggy19> stlsaint: re: pw, no, I never did
<iggy19> sunyata: thank you. figuring it out.
<stlsaint> r4y: ouch
<stlsaint> iggy19: where are your machines hosted?
<r4y> disk utility doesn't have my mp3 player shown, and when I keep it plugged in when logging in, Ubuntu will not open the log in screen untill I pull it
<r4y> I tried seeing if DBAN would dectect it, but it didn't.
<iggy19> Current question: is there a way to limit size of log files?  Just found a 1.6GB daemon.log.1 file
<stlsaint> iggy19: hrm ive never had a log file that large. dont know
<iggy19> stlsaint: VMs were in a directory under /, now are in a directory under /media/truecrypt1/
<r4y> I wonder if I can still get a replacement from Walmart. I have the reciept which says 12/05/11
<r4y> I threw away the package it came in though
<stlsaint> iggy19: well that is why you have root owning them
<stlsaint> r4y: try it ;)
<iggy19> stlsaint: explain please
<r4y> Couldn't hurt. Sorry for bumping in this channel
<stlsaint> iggy19: also take a look at that log file. For something that large something is happening that shouldnt be and is beign logged
<r4y> take care
<stlsaint> later
<iggy19> r4y: walmart is going to be nuts this time of year, bet they don't blink an eye when you try to retutn it. 90 day policy in general.
<iggy19> doh, he go bye-bye
<iggy19> stlsaint: looking at log now.
<iggy19> stlsaint: this mean anything to you: Dec 19 21:40:00 Evolution named[1341]: error (network unreachable) resolving 'riseup.net/A/IN': 2001:7fe::53#53
<stlsaint> nothing to worry about
<stlsaint> are you on wifi
<iggy19> wifi in front of a crappy dsl that goes down all the time
<stlsaint> iggy19: that is why you get that error
<iggy19> stlsaint: except that there are bazillions of them.  That 1.2GB log file appears to cover only 3 days, unless gedit failed to load it all w/o an error.
<iggy19> n/m, that file is still loading.  Nonetheless, 99.5% of it appears to be that error.
<stlsaint> iggy19: logrotate is your friend ;)
<iggy19> stlsaint: http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/rh-5-4-update-bind-named-network-unreachable-resolving-ipv6-129889.html
<stlsaint> your on ipv6?
<iggy19> no, that appears to be the issue.  "The new bind version 9.3.6 (Redhat 5.4) try to use IPv6 transport even if the server host does not have IPv6 connectivity, resulting in slower name resolution."
<iggy19> I've found similar reports a couple of places on the web
<stlsaint> well at least there is a fix
<iggy19> all my deamon logs are that big.  Logrotate had been compressing them, but not before they get huge.  Fortunaletly they compress down to about 50mb
<iggy19> *MB
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-28
<earthling__> How do I disable evolution processes? and have them disabled everytime I bootup?  I only see one in Startup Applications
<truepurple> Is there a way to stop a installation in progress through the software manager?
<iggy19> is there a way to increase the space allocated to /home?
<seidos> iggy19: i believe yes, but it may not be possible with existing tools.  have you investigated gparted?
<iggy19> yeah, I'm familiar with gparted.
<seidos> iggy19: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024692.html
<iggy19> thing is, I'm not sure how I have this setup.  / is 20GB and has ~15G free, and /home is in the same partition, but is limited to 2G
<iggy19> what would be limiting the size of /home but the partition size?
<seidos> iggy19: the mount point of /home
<iggy19> seidos: explain?
<seidos> iggy19: one partition, and / and /home are mounted in it
<iggy19> yes, that appears to be what I have.  But why is less than the full partition size availible to /home?
<iggy19> and more to the point, how do I adjust that allocation
<iggy19> since they are on the same parition it's not going to be gparted thing (even if I trusted gparted to adjust parition sizes)
<seidos> ah, that is strange...
<seidos> i don't know, never had that problem
<iggy19> hmmmm.....
<seidos> so the partition does have 15G free, partitioned, and formatted?
<iggy19> Yes, LVM-->dm-crypt
<iggy19> crypted home on top of that
<iggy19> df reports: /dev/mapper/Evolution-sysroot 19295524   4937384  13377968  27% /
<iggy19> and: /dev/mapper/Evolution-home 1967440   1867536         0 100% /home
<seidos> if you're encrypting folders, i probably can't help you.  maybe you can help me :)
<iggy19> some things I'm pretty solid in, others not so much.  I've been using *nix on-and-off since the mid 90's, but there's a bunch I don't know.
<iggy19> If you have an encryption question, I can maybe acutally help
<iggy19> afk brb
<iggy19> back
<iggy19> seidos: gotta reboot back in a flash
<seidos> i just started using it in 2009
<iggy19> seidos: it=encryption?
<seidos> iggy19: no, linux.  well, in any seriousness anyway
<iggy19> i'll hold off on the reboot
<seidos> oh, don't let me stop you, i'm going to be around
<iggy19> yeah, I'm not that serious.  Too damn busy to learn it like should
<seidos> you actually gave me an idea for a project
<iggy19> which is?
<seidos> to set up a spare computer to play with
<seidos> i had one running ubuntu, but i've been trying to save on electricity
<iggy19> perfect example of me being a noob despite years of using various flavors of *nix: firefox crashed, I force killed it, but the process is still running, and kill -9 <pid> won't kill it.  Don't know how to fix that to allow me to restart FF w/o a reboot
<iggy19> cheap old laptop won't take too much juice
<seidos> i have a "cheap old desktop"
<seidos> so i would only leave it running when inspired to work/play on it
<seidos> iggy19: kill -9 <pid> has always killed a process, as long as i use sudo
<iggy19> doh!
<seidos> >_>
<iggy19> Actually, didn't work even w/ the proper sudo
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> this may be a conversation best left for #ubuntu-beginners-team
<iggy19> asking in /freenode/#ubuntu w/o any luck so far
<seidos> the gparted stuff or kill -9 ?
<iggy19> kill -9
<iggy19> was going to browse some more on the /home stuff before I can even coherently parse a non-noob question about my home directory issues
<seidos> i wouldn't even know how to define "beginner" let alone "noob"
<iggy19> If I can't formulate the question clearly, I figure it belongs in -beginners
<iggy19> lol
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: I can do that...haha
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: what is your question?
<iggy19> mysteriousdarren - many of them today - finally sat down to try to solve some things I've been ignoring.
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: well if I can help I will or point you in the right direction.
<iggy19> At the very present moment two: 1) sudo kill -9 <pid> does not appear to kill the firefox-bin process
<iggy19> and 2) how do I resize my /home on a LVM-->dmcrypt partition?
<iggy19> mysteriousdarren: thank you!
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: well lets start with the first one......LVM virtualized you mean?
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: I would ask the other question in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: Do you have to kill it via commandline?
<iggy19> about the browser: it stalled/crashed, I chose right-click close, then chose force-quit from the dialog box.  Restsarting FF tells me it is still running and I need to quit the previous instance before restarting.  ps confirms it is running.  Kill fails.
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: you don't have a system monitor or task manager? I get tired of remembering every process and just install one of those to kill things
<iggy19> Hmmm... yes
<iggy19> system monitor lists the ff process as "Uninterruptible"
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: ps will do it, it lists processes in cli
<seidos> iggy19: what version of ff?
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: did you try it anyway?
<mysteriousdarren> seidos: ps?
<seidos> mysteriousdarren: well, ps aux does
<mysteriousdarren> iggy: oh you mean ps -C PROCESS?
<mysteriousdarren> sorry that was meant for seidos
<iggy19> seido: not sure, one or two before the current one
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: did that work? there are many more users in #ubuntu too, alot of them have at least a couple years on me
<iggy19> mysteriousdarren: I'm geting advice on #ubuntu currently
<iggy19> trying to learn something before I solve this
<mysteriousdarren> iggy19: ok good.
<iggy19> mysteriousdarren: figured it's probably due to failed disk write, but no idea how to actually kill the process w/o a reboot.  System going down now.  BRB.
<hydrogrow> hola amigo
<hydrogrow> s
<Awesomaes> vozdra komsijo
<hydrogrow> en english
<hydrogrow> enough of that hows everyone doing this morning
<bobweaver> hello there I am having some massive troubles getting wine installed I have tried from ubuntu software center ,synaptic,apt-get install , could some one please help me. after install there is no .wine folder under ~
<bobweaver> nm guys and girls I got some one helped on the ubuntu channel
<bobweaver> I needed to configure it :>) lol
<stlsaint> bgs100: yo man. really really long time no speak between us
<tdn_> I have just installed Ubuntu 11.10 on a completely new Lenovo workstation with preinstalled Windows 7. I chose to install Ubuntu side-by-side with Windows. However, when restarting after install, it just boots Windows. Not Ubuntu. I figure this has something to do with EFI or something. How do I fix this?
<stlsaint> tdn_: you sure that ubuntu is installed to the system?
<stlsaint> tdn_: regarldess see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<hobgoblin> tdn_: once you have the livecd/usb booted - open a terminal and run    sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> should be linux partitions showing as well as win ones
<tdn_> stlsaint, well, it went all the way thrrough the installer and copied lots of files to hdd. It said that it was installed ...
<stlsaint> see link
<tdn_> hobgoblin, fdisk and gparted shows linux partitikons
<tdn_> stlsaint, I am there.
<hobgoblin> that's good then
<stlsaint> tdn_: than you just need to reinstall grub2 than
<hobgoblin> unless it is this uefi stuff
<tdn_> I am pretty sure this is efi/uefi.
<tdn_> I tried dmesg | grep EFI and it gives me lots of lines.
<hobgoblin> dmesg from the livecd is that
<tdn_> hobgoblin, yes, dmesg is from livecd. Cannot boot the installed Ubuntu.
<hobgoblin> you looked on the forum at all
<tdn_> hobgoblin, yes, lots. I see no clear solution.
<tdn_> stlsaint, the URL you posted tells me to run boot-repair program. I did, but it says that efi or uefi detected.
<stlsaint> i thought that was on windows 8 only? that what you running?
<tdn_> stlsaint, win 7
<stlsaint> go into bios and turn it off
<tdn_> stlsaint, I went to bios setup. Could not find anything on EFI.
<stlsaint> it has to be able to be turned off. Google your make/model and "turn off EFI"
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11549005&postcount=7
<hobgoblin> tdn_: did you see this one ^^
<hobgoblin> but as stlsaint says you should be able to turn it off
<tdn_> I just tried googling lenovo thinkcentre "turn off efi", it gives nothing.
<stlsaint> is efi the proper term for it?
<hobgoblin> tdn_: do you not have the manual for it ?
<stlsaint> very little on research of it but all have the option to turn off. Maybe dig abit more around in bios or check your POST key options
<tdn_> hobgoblin, yes
<hobgoblin> I assume you read it then :)
<hobgoblin> it's not something I have an experience with I'm afraid - likely to be years till I do - I run old machines
<hobgoblin> might be worth posting on the forum
<tdn_> hobgoblin, cannot see anything about this in manual. What to look for?
<hobgoblin> well I'd be looking for uefi or efi - or security or somesuch - probably I'd go into the bios or whatever and look for things
<hobgoblin> the other thing you might have is an option when you boot to choose
<hobgoblin> no idea really without seeing the manual or having a number to search for
<tdn_> hobgoblin, security?
<tdn_> There is almost no usable info in the manual.
<tdn_> It is about 25 pages but in 20 languages or so.
<tdn_> It is just safety and warranty information.
<hobgoblin> mmm ok - try this then - are you still in the livecd
<hobgoblin> tdn_: ^^ if you are open a terminal - run this command and then paste the whole lot to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url once you have put a name and entered
<hobgoblin> sudo dmidecode
<Snicksie> hm, maybe pastebinit will be easier then hobgoblin ? :)
<Snicksie> sudo dmidecode | pastebinit (if the pastebinit command is installed)
<hobgoblin> if it's installed Snicksie ;)
<Snicksie> yeah, that was on the end of my sentence :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> I Was typing and sending
<stlsaint> Snicksie: this is not installed by default
<stlsaint> Snicksie: on live cd that is
<stlsaint> Snicksie: sorry not wanting to cause confusion so i will rephrase: pastebinit is not default on live cd
<hobgoblin> yay for xubuntu then :D
<stlsaint> wait what?? lol!? what did xubuntu do??
<hobgoblin> have pastebinit installed :)
<stlsaint> hobgoblin: oh haha
<Snicksie> I know stlsaint :)
<stlsaint> yea it really is great to have and has very few depends
<tdn_> hobgoblin, which command?
<tdn_> hobgoblin, oh, dmidecode. One moment.
<hobgoblin> :)
<tdn_> http://p.adora.dk/P2274.html
<tdn_> dmidecode  ^
<tdn_> hobgoblin, does that help?
<hobgoblin> no idea yet - give me a chance :)
<tdn_> hobgoblin, sure :)
<hobgoblin> gonna be a while tdn_ - trying to track down the motherboard manual
<tdn_> hobgoblin, cool.
<hobgoblin> tdn_: what is it - laptop pc ...
<tdn_> hobgoblin, nope. Lenovo ThinkCentre Edge
<hobgoblin> tdn_: can't find much at all about it - but I think if you reboot it and press F1 you should eventually get into the system setup - have a look in there - write things down if necessary then ask
<hobgoblin> sorry I can't be of much more help
<hobgoblin> might even be worth phoning lenovo
<tdn_> hobgoblin, I have already looked in bios set up.
<tdn_> hobgoblin, could not find anything about EFI
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> try a thread in the forum perhaps - you could try #ubuntu - you coudl try a call to them in your country
<hobgoblin> another thought - pastebin that dmesg first - lets have a look at that
<hobgoblin> grasping at straws a bit though
<tdn_> hobgoblin, I have tried in #ubuntu, it seems unresponsive :(
<hobgoblin> k
<tdn_> On this subject at least.
<tdn_> Will find dmesg now.
<tdn_> http://paste.adora.dk/P2275.txt
<tdn_> hobgoblin, dmesg
<tdn_> ^
<hobgoblin> k - nothing jumping at me there - sorry
<tdn_> hobgoblin, :(
<hobgoblin> I'd be inclined to trying the forum - plenty of people there with knowledge - if you do then go to here and get that information for the thread - http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<hobgoblin> people have got it running ok - might need a bit of fiddling about
<hobgoblin> tdn_: good luck - but I have to go afk for a while now
<tdn_> http://paste.adora.dk/P2276.html  <- fdisk -l
<tdn_> hobgoblin, thanks.
<tdn_> http://paste.adora.dk/P2277.html output from bootinfo script
<iggy19> hey all
<iggy19> i'm not clearly remembering how I set up this system.
<iggy19> I have a dm-crypt partition, that hosts / and /home
<iggy19> mount lists /dev/mapper/Evolution-sysroot on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=600) and /dev/mapper/Evolution-home on /home type ext3 (rw,commit=600)
<iggy19> can someone explain what I did during setup?
<stlsaint> lol huh?
<stlsaint> you did not want this setup?
<iggy19> No I do, I just need to understand better how I set it up so I can ask my next question, which is about resizing encrypted home
<stlsaint> if you used trucrypt i would suggest taking a gander at their site. i personally do not use it
<iggy19> I do use TC, but this is not it.  This is dm-crypt
<stlsaint> even worse mate, i truly have no idea on that one
<iggy19> The whole partition is dm-crypt on LVM
<stlsaint> your trying to resize a encryped LVM??
<iggy19> No, I'm trying to resize the encrypted user (Evo) home on top of the dm-crypt partition
<hobgoblin> tdn_: hi - thanks for that - but I'm not able to help anymore with this issue - just be wasting your time - use that information for any thread you might start on the forum
<hobgoblin> you might also try askubuntu.com
<stlsaint> iggy19: which is lvm?
<iggy19> My question right now is how device mapper works.  That is, what is going on that allows me to have both / and /home on the same physical partition (sda5)
<iggy19> stlsaint: sda5 is LVM w/ dm-crypt on top of it, / and /home are mounted on sda5 and /home/Evo is crypted on top of all that
<stlsaint> and you want to make evo larger? I would suggest removing the encryption then resize then encrpt
<iggy19> Gotta run now.  Excited to look at scrollback when I return.  If nothing, I'll take this to #ubuntu
<hobgoblin> tdn_: one more - from what I can see from the bootinfo and askubuntu it would have set it up for uefi if it was there - when you boot do you have an F key option for boot devices?
<iggy19> stlsaint: I need to understand how device mapper allows two mount points on one paritition and how it controls the size of each before I can be sure if what you suggest is actually what I want to do?
<iggy19> TTFN!
<stlsaint> ok
<tdn_> hobgoblin, no, I do not beleive I do have an F option. Where would it be? It just boots Windows 7 immidieately.
<hobgoblin> it'd be when you boot - if not then I really don't have anything else :(
<hobgoblin> should be F12 apparently
<hobgoblin> you could try hitting shift when it boots - can always hope
<hobgoblin> see if grub is theree - but I'm doubtful
<tdn_> iggy19, do you run phys partitions > lvm > lvs > dm-crypt?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-29
<esin> would following these instructions http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/ delete everything that is already on my external hard drive?
<holstein> esin: what are you wanting to do?
<esin> i want to install ubuntu on my external hard drive
<holstein> esin: 'guided using entire disk' wipes data
<holstein> you can shrink and use the empty space
<holstein> you can do lots of things with the alternate installer disc
<holstein> what i like to do... install to external media like USB sticks, and just install grub right on them... you could have an existing partition of data, shrink that, and install beside it
<holstein> i would *never* do any thing like that on a hard drive without having the data backed up... bad things can always happen
<esin> ok, thank you :)
<Guest58128> need help with jackd 2 i have tried many things from forums but it still will not connect
<Guest58128> i'm on ubuntu 11.10 64
<Guest58128> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory is the error
<jalcine> Is ccache worth the extra 2gb of space for compiling stuff?
<escott> jalcine, depends... a good build system doesn't recompile unless you do something to make it think that the previous compile needs to be dumped
<jalcine> Hm, CMake does that, only recompiling source code and headers that are touched.
<escott> jalcine, if you are regularly doing things that invalidate the timestamps on a large number of files without changing the source code then ccache is helpful
<jalcine> Hmmm.
<escott> jalcine, of if you are building the same project in multiple folders
<escott> it was really helpful for gentoo because you regularly rebuild stuff (and it has some network parallelization features)
<escott> otherwise its probably not worth it, but it might be in some cases
<jalcine> Hm. Thanks escott
<fr33r1d3> How long do you think it will take before Python3 is the standard in Ubuntu?
<froes_> hi guys.. how can i install  libmp4v2-dev  on oneiric 11.10 ???
<fr33r1d3> fr0es_: It seems to to be deleted in this version, but maybe you can download it from http://code.google.com/p/mp4v2/downloads/list and compile it yourself?
<froes_> fr33r1d3, i`ll try
<froes_> need for fuppes mp4 support
<geirha> Odd. Natty and Precise has it, but not Oneiric...
<froes_> exactlly
<froes_> compiled myself now.... lets see
<zeroseven0183> Hey hobgoblin, wazzup
<fr33r1d3> froes_: Please report how it goes =)
<hobgoblin> hi zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> How
<zeroseven0183> how's it going on the other side of the globe
<froes_> fr33r1d3, was able to compile and install it
<fr33r1d3> nice =)
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: it's good thanks - bit chilly is all :) you ok - and we should really do the chatting in #ubuntu-beginners-team - this being logged and support channel :p
<zeroseven0183> Alright, sure
 * hobgoblin will wait for you :)
<zeroseven0183> I'd actually ask if somebody here in the channel is experiencing gnome-power-manager problems.
<zeroseven0183> The power supply estimation is terrible
<hobgoblin> not me - seen some odd things floating about the forum though
<froes_> fr33r1d3, i am trying to compile and install fuppes on my system. installing libmp4v2 now it can play mp4 audio streams... but i have simage-dev installed and it cant find it
<zeroseven0183> Yeah, my laptop suspends/turns off even with 20 minutes or so charge left
<zeroseven0183> Anyway, I'll look into Launchpad and the Forums to see what I can do to fix
<hobgoblin> pretty sure there is stuff there zeroseven0183 - I know that there were some issues with one of the 3. kernels - but I'm fairly positive there was an update
<tdn_> How do I make Ubuntu boot from EFI?
<bioterror> tdn_, mac?
<tdn_> bioterror, nope, just a new lenovo thinkcentre.
<froes_> hi .. do anyone knows any upnp server that can transcode to xbox360 on the fly ?
<bioterror> those are  mostly for windows
<bioterror> with ps3 you could use something opensource, I know :D
<froes_> yeah .. mediatomb .. ushare....
<froes_> but the xbox is a little harder... have tried fuppes... compiled.. runs.. but gives segmentation faults when updating database
<bioterror> yeah, that's why I never purchased xbox360
<bioterror> I had original with XBMC
<froes_> but i like the xbox games :S so ..
<bioterror> yep, it's the winner of this round
<froes_> lol :D
<froes_> have found this tho http://alternativeto.net/software/serviio/
<fr33r1d3> The Swede is back in the house...
<hobgoblin> fr33r1d3: join us in the other channel - we're noisy in there :p
<fr33r1d3> which one?
<hobgoblin>  #ubuntu-beginners-team
<fr33r1d3> ok
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> my network is acting up, I need something to monitor it, preferably to a log
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<eicos> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu and am running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgsel/+bug/789898
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 789898 in pkgsel "Ubuntu alternate 11.10 i386 crashes on installation" [Undecided,Fix released]
<eicos> it says "fix released" but there is no information on what that fix is
<eicos> and i have the latest version of the iso
<eicos> basically the alternative 11.10 i386 install crashes during package setup
<eicos> complaining various packages don't exist
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-30
<thewrath> hello all
<Cul> Trying to set up NFS via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo. getting errors I'm confused about could someone assist?
<bioterror> you could pastebin errors
<Cul> problem with that is it's on a media server with terminal access only and I don't know how to do it via command line... pastbin that is
<hobgoblin> install pastebinit - then you can use that :)
<Cul> ok, I'll give it a go, thks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> for instance    sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Cul> fdisk command gives address, what do I do with that?
<hobgoblin> that was just an example of how to use it - you'd paste the url of what you are trying to show people
<hobgoblin> I've no idea of why you are here :p just got here
<Cul> ahh, that makes sense... I'm trying to get assistance installing nfs and bioterror suggested I pastebin output for clarity
<hobgoblin> right - well - run the command and then |pastebinit at the end should do :)
<Cul> and then copy the address here.. right?
<hobgoblin> yep - then we can look at that :)
<Cul> right-o, one sec
<hobgoblin> tbh it's easier than mucking about with browsers and paste.ubuntu.com most of the time
<bioterror> or you can copy & paste it to pastebin
<bioterror> as you want it
<hobgoblin> not in a server environment
<bioterror> you talk to servers thru ssh
<bioterror> :-)
<hobgoblin> voodoo
<Cul> http://pastebin.com/QePqi0mA
<Cul> hope that's right
<hobgoblin> yep
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> your configuration lacks something
<bioterror> hobgoblin is a guru with NFS
<bioterror> I'm more into samba
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> I gave up fiddling with nfs the other day and used samba
<bioterror> hahaha
<Cul> hmmm, there's more output that didn't paste...
<hobgoblin> Cul: have you looked at the wiki page for it
<Cul> I followed the help.ubuntu page for it
<Cul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<hobgoblin> k - how far through it do you get - still trying to export stuff?
<Cul> can I explain what I want to do and maybe you can tell me if this is the right way to go about it?
<hobgoblin> go ahead
<Cul> got to the export directories to local network and restart kernel server
<Cul> ok, I've got xbmc on the other pc, and I want to be able to manipulate media files from my main pc
<Cul> i.e. transfer from mass storage and such
<hobgoblin> I understand - but bioterror was joking when he said I was a nfs guru
<bioterror> Cul, I use samba
<Cul> that's ok, you're still better at it than I am :)
<bioterror> it's 10 times easier and prosentually as fast as nfs
<Cul> ok then do I need to undo what i have already done then?
<hobgoblin> comment out the change you made to /etc/export
<hobgoblin> then sudo exportfs -ra again
<Cul> ok, pretty much same output
<hobgoblin> should stop it trying to export it - then I'd undo the installs - but you might find this easier to follow than the wiki - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<hobgoblin> which would suggest the exports file was wrong :)
<hobgoblin> gtg
<Cul> tc
<Cul> what about undoing changes to /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server, /etc/default/nfs-common and /etc/exports. or will that undo when I undo the installs?
<hobgoblin> should be ok to apt-get purge them
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, that is something I'd like to set up on my server ^_^
<Cul> purging the kernel server won't break my xbmc will it?
<Cul> the nfs kernel server that is
<bioterror> xbmc has nothing to do with NFS
<bioterror> except it can read the mounts
<Cul> ok, just wanted to make sure... I'm at the user lever where i know just enough to be dangerous :)
<bioterror> then we have to remove sudo from you! ;)
<Cul> ok, I gtg. I'll run through the other tut later and be back when I botch things up! ;)
<Cul> sudo is my nemesis
<Cul> tc all see ya later
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; +1
<thewrath> hello all
<thewrath> a none Ubuntu question
<thewrath> is there any good free web based requirement management software that you would recommend?
<MrChrisDruif> Requirement management software? What do you mean thewrath ? Something like apt?
<thewrath> MrChrisDruif: so i can track requirements
<MrChrisDruif> Requirements or dependencies?
<thewrath> requirements
<thewrath> the system must do this
<thewrath> the sysem shoudl allow this
<thewrath> at work we call these requirements
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, I think I understand what you mean, but I don't think that is available
<thewrath> darn
<MrChrisDruif> But I haven't scoured the web
<thewrath> what about dependencies
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu has recently made the Software Center online available and on debian you can also search for packages and see there deps etc...
<thewrath> well i am creating a web app and i want to track it for my own project
<MrChrisDruif> You could use apt for retrieving all that info afaik
<thewrath> my app is a web application not something you install in ubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> But is that web app not run on a system like Ubuntu?
<thewrath> it could
<thewrath> but  i would not install it through apt-get install
<MrChrisDruif> No, that's not what I mean
<MrChrisDruif> Ever heard of apt-cache search?
<Cul> Hello all, was here this morning trying to set up NFS between an xbmc and my everyday box, both running 10.04. a couple helpful chaps pointed me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889 so I did as instructed...
<Cul> now i'm getting mount failed: RPC Error: Program not regisered
<stlsaint> Cul: sorry i am unaware of uses on xbmc
<holstein> see if http://www.prasannatech.net/2008/07/nfs-troubleshooting-rpc-error-program.html is helpful Cul
<Cul> from what I understand the xbmc part is moot. I'm merely wanting to share the folders that store the media which is part of 10.04
<Cul> I was just giving that for info on what I was trying to accomplish
<holstein> Cul: if i had to linux boxes, i would do ssh shares
<Cul> so I've got 3 ppl offering 3 points of advice (I am grateful for the help) I just want to set up the simplest sharing between, primarily these 2, as well as another 2 down the road. :)
<holstein> sure.. ssh is the arguably the simplest.. if you want to troubleshoot the error you are getting, try that link i gave, and let me know
<Cul> I'm halfway through the tut on nfs and it's not working.  Righto Holstein, I'll give it a look and be back in a few. thks
<Cul> holstein: the link talks about the 'dfstab' can I assume that that is the solaris equiv of my fstab or am I going to edit the wrong file
<holstein> Cul: not sure.. its more of a starting point..
<Cul> ahh, I see
<holstein> i exclusively do ssh, since i can make windows share to it, and its literally as easy as install openssh server, and use
<Cul> ya know.. that sounds like a winner to me.. purge out nfs kernel and maybe you can hold my hand through ssh :)
<holstein> Cul: sure, but theres no need.. let me get the wiki link and you can just try it real quick...
<Cul> I like your optimism..
<holstein> for example... i install to a machine with the IP address 192.168.0.10... i run sudo apt-get install openssh-server on that machine.. and i run on the client machine "ssh 192.168.0.10"... assuming the user names are the same
<holstein> there are options for mounting persistently or whatever
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<Cul> no, they're not the same.. and thre is no client install for the ssh?
<holstein> Cul: the clients are typically included already
<Cul> ok
<holstein> you can run "ssh username@IPaddress"
<holstein> depending on your network, you can use the hostname instead of IP
<holstein> Cul: in gnome2, in ubuntu 10.04, there is a 'connect' menu item
<holstein> you can use that to connect to ssh shares... ftp, whatever
<holstein> i like the gigolo package too
<kristian-aalborg> anyone care to look at a wireshark log?
<kristian-aalborg> http://kristian.users.anapnea.net/wslog2.txt
<Cul> ok, I got connection refused... apparently I need to open a port on my router?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/ ...ill look.. not sure what ill make of it
<holstein> Cul: ?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, TY... it's rather big FYI
<holstein> i didnt realize this was over the internet... that'll make all sharing more 'complex'
<Cul> ssh 192.168.1.9 port 22 connection refused
<Cul> no, it should be lan
<holstein> Cul: if you didnt install any firewalls, it should just work
<holstein> no need to fool with the router
<Cul> ok then what's my damage here then?
<holstein> Cul: run this on the server machine sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<holstein> then run... ssh localhost
<holstein> on the server
<holstein> see if you 'get in'
<Cul> hold on.. I got my lan ip's switched
<Cul> one sec
<holstein> yup... assuming the server is running, and you have the IP's correct, and the usernames and passwords... it'll just work
<Cul> ahh, now I get authenticity of host can't be established... rsa key fingerprint.... are you sure you wanna connect? y/n
<holstein> say yes
<holstein> you can trust yourself ;)
<Cul> hehe, not always
<Cul> now it's asking for my user from this box@ip password..  this user is not on the other box.. is that an issue or no?
<Cul> apparently it is... it closed my connection
<holstein> Cul: you'll need the user name and passwork on the server
<holstein> say, the user is user, and the pass is pass on the server... you are at the client
<holstein> ssh user@ipaddy
<holstein> then, you'll be prompted for the password of that user on the server
<Cul> hmmm, making more and more sense as we go... lemme shoot again.
<Cul> ok, great.. i'm in.. unfortunately (nothing against you, that was brilliant) how do I do it graphically... I'm not quite uber enough on terminal yet to do all the file transferring I need to do.. :)
<Cul> you said there was a connect somethingorother from maybe the filemanager?
<holstein> Cul: i like gigolo
<holstein> but in 10.04, theres a menu item
<holstein> 'connect to server'
<holstein> Cul: under 'places'
<Cul> right, I'm all over it like a cheap rug..
<holstein> select ssh, and put in your particulars, and you'll see it mount
<Cul> sweet, so now it's all drag and drop from here right? thanks a bunh
<Cul> bunch
<holstein> you can explore making that persistent, though i havent needed to
<Cul> seems easy enough just to mount
<holstein> Cul: yup... its too easy for me to bother with samba or anything else anymore
<holstein> and the security benifits...
<Cul> to listen to the help on ubuntu site, nfs is supposed to be that easy too.. and samba and... blah, that was a piece of cake
<Cul> exactly what i needed. thanks again
<holstein> Cul: i can only speak from experience.. if i were to take a fork in the eye, or set up samba.... hmmm...
<Cul> so just real quick, how does this work to ssh to window.. I will have the occasional windows brick to share to from..?
<holstein> i use http://www.swish-sftp.org/
<Cul> sweet, I'll check it out... .gtg for now
<holstein> Cul: enjoy!
<AlexForce22> Hello good afternoon every one..
<AlexForce22> Am tryin to see if i can get some advance knowledge about Apache server, anyone can guide me in the right direction
<holstein> AlexForce22: i mean, other than pointing you to a wiki or manpage, you'd need to elaborate as to what you need/want
<AlexForce22> Ok, I am interested in learning about Apache server
<AlexForce22> am interested in developing a business Idea,
<AlexForce22> and I took my time in learning FOSS technologies over the years, now am interested in going to the Server side, ie. Advanced...
<holstein> i used to run http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ instances in Vbox, or from live CD's to test/learn
<holstein> there are all kinds of drop in wordpress, ruby.. whatever
<holstein> just LAMP
<AlexForce22> Well am for LAMP
<AlexForce22> thats wat i study..
<AlexForce22> what am interested in is: 1. Optimisation for APACHE. 2. Documentation about apapche on a large scale, ideas, tools, 3. Even hardware preference for large scale is an asset
<holstein> maybe they have a channel.. you can try #ubuntu-server
<holstein> i have heard there is better than apache for large scale.... but i dont remember what the alternatives were
<holstein> what they were called rather... i heard about them on the techsnap podcast if memory serves
<AlexForce22> ok
<AlexForce22> so the name of the site is techsnap
<holstein> AlexForce22: the site i linked is called turnkey
<holstein> the podcast i mentioned is called techsnap
<AlexForce22> ok
<holstein> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/techsnap/
<holstein> but, you can probably find information just seaching for apache alternatives and asking about them
<holstein> though, it is still a standard, so learning about it wont hurt
<AlexForce22> ok
<AlexForce22> thanks
<thewrath> hello all
<benonsoftware> Hi thewrath
<thewrath> hwo r u
<benonsoftware> Fine thanks
<benonsoftware> Yourself?
<benonsoftware> btw the offtopic channel is in #ubuntu-beginners-team
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-31
<Scuzzball> Okay, I'm running Xubuntu on a dell inspiron 2200. There some wieless driver issues with that, but I'm using an ethernet cable. I'm trying to ping google.com. It is an unknown host. If I ping the IP of google, it works fine. I've manually set the DNS server to 8.8.8.8, which is a DNS server hosted by google.
<Scuzzball> What am I missing hrere?
<Sidewinder1> Scuzzball, Any reason to not use your ISP's DNS?
<Scuzzball> Cause it wasn't working on the first try.
<Scuzzball> And it turns out that /etc/resolve.conf is completely broken.
<Sidewinder1> Is this a new/fresh install?
<Scuzzball> Yeah.
<Scuzzball> I'm just going to reinstall it.
<Sidewinder1> Did you md5sum the ISO, prior to burning?
<Scuzzball> No, I guess I should do that.
<Scuzzball> And I'm bootig from a USB, so no burning.
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | Scuzzball
<ubot2`> Scuzzball: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<Scuzzball> That link is broken for some reason.
<Sidewinder1> unetbootin?
<Scuzzball> But I can find them.
<Scuzzball> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10/MD5SUMS
<Scuzzball> That's the link I got.
<Sidewinder1> 9.10 is EOL, you were/are aware of that, correct?
<Scuzzball> I have no idea what that means.
<Scuzzball> But I'm assuming you mean that 9.10 is an outdated version?
<Sidewinder1> If you prefer Gnome2 over unity, why not install 10.04 (that's what I'm using), it's supported 'til 04-2013
<Scuzzball> I'm actually using Xubuntu 11.10.
<Sidewinder1> Yes, 9.10 is End Of Life.
<Scuzzball> Ah.
<Sidewinder1> OIC, xbuntu, 11.10, sorry..
<Scuzzball> OIC?
<Sidewinder1> Please keep in mind that every ver., will have a totally different hash.
<Scuzzball> Oh yes.
<Scuzzball> I know.
<Sidewinder1> Oh I SEE = OIC
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Scuzzball> My main worry is finding a program that will chech hashes that isn't a virus for windows.
<Sidewinder1> I know there is/was one as I used it in Win to check Gutsy ISO, back in 2007.
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum
<ubot2`> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder1> There's a safe link for you. :-)
<Scuzzball> I actually picked a random one that puts stuff in the properties tab.
<Scuzzball> And am just going on that the website looks legit.
<Scuzzball> And hoping.
<Scuzzball> Lots of hope.
<Scuzzball> Also, virus scanner.
<Sidewinder1> Good Luck! If you have further issues, just come back here or the ubuntu forums.
<Scuzzball> Will do.
<Scuzzball> Thank you for the help.
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure. :D
<shahan> I am having problem regarding my NTFS drives on ubuntu 11.10, The drives are not shown on COMPUTER
<shahan> I just recovered my GRUB 2 after installing windows XP, The drives were availble on COMPUTER in the previous session of my GRUB 2
<nothingspecial> Are they mounted at all?
<shahan> nothingspecial: not sure, my pendrive is not showing also
<nothingspecial> if you click file system then media, are they in there?
<nothingspecial> and do they show up at the bottom of the side bar?
<shahan> nothingspecial: no
<nothingspecial> If you open a terminal and type
<nothingspecial> sudo fdisk -l
<nothingspecial> does it list them?
<shahan> nothingspecial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/788911/
<shahan> nothingspecial: ya
<nothingspecial> The only fix I can think of is to mount them manually
<nothingspecial> Someone else might know why they are not automounting though
<nothingspecial> hang on one sec, kids are fighting .......
<shahan> nothingspecial: ok
<nothingspecial> I mount my ntfs drive in fstab by adding a line like this
<nothingspecial> LABEL=stuff /media/stuff ntfs-3g defaults,en_GB.utf8 0 0
<nothingspecial> But you shouldn't need to do that shahan
<shahan> nothingspecial: oh! I dont want to to anything manually.
<shahan> nothingspecial: oh tnx. Please tell me the easiest one you know
<nothingspecial> Well there is an application called mountmanger that writes to fstab for you with a gui but I have never used it
<nothingspecial> shahan
<hobgoblin> or pysdm
<hobgoblin> but they are both old now
<nothingspecial> There is also ntfs-config shahan
<shahan> nothingspecial: oh... ya ... I used it before
<nothingspecial> There is a how-to at the bottom of this page   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-mount-partitions-automatically.html
<shahan> nothingspecial: but before It mounted automatically. I need not to use these before
<nothingspecial> I have to say that I do not know what has gone wrong there.
<shahan> nothingspecial: ok.. tnx for your help
<nothingspecial> no problem :)
<manueljmnab> hi need help
<manueljmnab> im new
<holstein> manueljmnab: welcome... if you're new, take a look at the topic, and ask your question
<manueljmnab> ok
<manueljmnab> there are commands i dont know what they do
<manueljmnab> for exmaple ,/configure
<manueljmnab> ./configure
<holstein> manueljmnab: i usually just drop those into google... sometimes i say "ubuntu wiki configure"
<holstein> manueljmnab: depending on how new you are, and new to what, you wont need to configure
<holstein> you want to keep with the packages that are in the repos, so the package managers can manage all your installed applications
<manueljmnab> ok
<holstein> if its an application that is *not* in the repos that you need to build, there should be a READ.ME included
<manueljmnab> thanks
<manueljmnab> ill google firts
<manueljmnab> first
<holstein> manueljmnab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<manueljmnab> tanks
<manueljmnab> by the way, im using ubuntu to learn linux
<manueljmnab> its a good chocie?
<holstein> manueljmnab: its one of many choices, and its a good one
<holstein> i say the best reason to choose ubuntu is the community
<manueljmnab> ok thanlks
<Timo_> I wish everyone a happy year, let's hope 2012 will be a great year for linux&ubuntu :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-01-01
<Alcine> sanbar: o.O
<jalcine_> Ha!
<sanbar> jalcine_: Success?
<jalcine> Very much so
<sanbar> jalcine_: What it the world was going on?
<jalcine> Trying to get AndroIRC working right.
<sanbar> Oh.  You likeit?
<jalcine> It's okay, just wanted mobility with IRC>
<sanbar> Yah, I need to do that as well, I guess ...
 * sanbar likes git tags and branches - just learned branches today
<sanbar> shadeslayer: Happy New Years Eve!
<shahan> My NTFS drives are not showing on my UBUNTU 11.10 desktop 32Bit. I recovered my GRUB2 as I installed Windows after installing Windows XP on my PC. The drive were shown on Ubuntu 11.10 previously.
<hobgoblin> shahan: did you try any of the options you were given yesterday?
<shahan> hobgoblin: Actually I was looking for the actual solution and don't  want to use any 3rd party software.
<hobgoblin> fair enough
<hobgoblin> if no-one here can help then I'd try #ubuntu, ubuntuforums or askubuntu
<hobgoblin> hang about and see :)
<shahan> hobgoblin: tnx for your suggestion.
<hobgoblin> though to be frank I'd not call editing fstab to add these 3rd party filesystems to your linux machine :p
 * OutOfControl thinks askubuntu already has a questopn on that
<hobgoblin> I'd guess so - I'd look for something like automount failing
<hobgoblin> shahan: anything that allows you to see ntfs on linux is going to be using something that's 3rd party - linux doesn't use ntfs :p
<Silverlion> hi there, who knows whether Ebook-Readers and Kindles are able to process a (x)html <table>?
<Silverlion> and of course, a happy new year too all of you
<shahan> hobgoblin: but it mounts NTFS automatically. Doesnt require to install any software.
<tony_> Can someone assist me with installing a theme?
<tony_> anyone?
<susah_sebut> hi all, im having problem in synchronizing my notes in ubuntu ONE. it all happened after i log in to ONE using 12.04 alpha. in 12.04 i was unable to log in using ONE control panel, only using web. after that i cant syncronize tomboy notes anymore using my 10.04 laptop and 11.10 desktop. Is there any way that i can fix this? sorry if my english is bad. especially the grammar. im kinda worried that my question might not be accurate.
<geirha> susah_sebut: I haven't used UbuntuONE much myself, but I think #ubuntuone would be a better place to ask.
<geirha> Your english is fine by the way. :)
<susah_sebut> oh, thanks. im still new in irc. so dont know which channel would be best. thanks again. have a nice day
<elfy> forthe record susah_sebut - don't worry too much about grammar -we'll ask if necessary and you're english is fine
<hobgoblin> tony_: I'm here too
<tony_> is this where I should be?
<hobgoblin> yea tony_ - this is the support channel  - other one is a 'team chat' channel, you are welcome there too
<hobgoblin> I was happy to talk in there with you - but when people start chatting it can get confusing
<tony_> ok ... my first time on chat... not so easy to get to right place
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> you did - how did you find these channels?
<hobgoblin> and you didn't have to leave the other channel lol
<tony_> i am trying to migrate from windows to Linux but not so simple for me but will do
<hobgoblin> well - to start with I would dual boot until you're sure
<tony_> i have installed 11.10 ubuntu...
<hobgoblin> os - as far as the theme thing goes - what have you tried so far
<tony_> my laptop is windows and desktop is ubuntu
<hobgoblin> aah k
<hobgoblin> as I said earlier the theme thing is mostly about not using gtk2 ones - have you tried the webupd page you got
<tony_> I have installed ubuntu default and advanced settings
<hobgoblin> ok - and does it help?
<hobgoblin> I can boot the vm if necessary to look
<tony_> very little as I want to completely change the page...
<hobgoblin> mmm not so sure you can do that - but I stopped using ubuntu
<tony_> what you using?
<hobgoblin> xubuntu
<tony_> I wanted to install mint but my system would not boot into ISO
<hobgoblin> different desktop environment
<hobgoblin> if it booted the ubuntu one then I'd check the md5sum and integrity of the mint disk then
<tony_> would mint be better?
<hobgoblin> perhaps - I personally don't like mint
<hobgoblin> the thing is that on the whole linux is more of a personal thing
<hobgoblin> much more choice on the whole
<tony_> yes I have gathered... I just want a linux os that is easy for me to use and understand
<hobgoblin> well generally under the hood they are much the same - gnome/xfce/kde are the main ones
<hobgoblin> is you're desktop quite well specced?
<hobgoblin> ram and cpu etc
<tony_> no... I have a very basic unit but 8 gigs ram
<nothingspecial> Which theme are you trying to install tony_
<tony_> 1 min a
<nothingspecial> Hi hobgoblin happy new year
<hobgoblin> gtk2 in ubuntu nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> oh
<hobgoblin> tony_: I'd maybe have a look at kubuntu
<nothingspecial> Or try gnome-shell
<hobgoblin> you'll not get stuck with it when finding things on the internet that don't work becasue of version mismatches
<nothingspecial> Some nice themes for that and you don't have to install a new desktop environment
<hobgoblin> oh - nice to know that
<nothingspecial> webupd8 and omgubuntu have lots of nice links to gnome-shell themes
<nothingspecial> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nothingspecial> then log out
<hobgoblin> perhaps if tony_ is still wanting help with that you can take over for a while nothingspecial
<nothingspecial> sorry hobgoblin :p
<nothingspecial> you still here tony_
<tony_> yes
<hobgoblin> lol - carry on - you know my gnome stance nothingspecial :D
<tony_> I just want a better desktop.... not the hidden menus
<hobgoblin> try kubuntu
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> it's a 'bit' windowslike - sort of
<nothingspecial> or xubuntu which is a bit like ubuntu used to be
<hobgoblin> yea - but not quite as simple to theme :)
<nothingspecial> but you can install extensions for gnome-shell that give you proper menus
<nothingspecial> if you like :)
<nothingspecial> this is linux, do whatever you want \o/
<hobgoblin> except in unity ...
<tony_> aha if you know how
<tony_> I am doing my best to learn
<nothingspecial> :)
<hobgoblin> well tony_ windows is just the same as that - you didn't know how to do stuff there till you found out :)
 * nothingspecial is still finding out about windows
<tony_> correct but that is also from years
<hobgoblin> tony_: sometimes it feels like an uphill struggle - I've been there
<hobgoblin> yep
<nothingspecial> haven't tried to change a theme yet
<tony_> right now I want to setup my desktop.... anything will do right now
<hobgoblin> tony_: if you have the bandwidth and some cd's - I would get kubuntu and xubuntu and have a look at those
<nothingspecial> That's just what I was typing
<nothingspecial> lol
<hobgoblin> actually the other way to look is to download them and run them in a virtual machine
<tony_> but that means a new os?
<hobgoblin> you can do that from within the existing ubuntu
<tony_> Mint/Ubuntu is suppose to be the best?
<nothingspecial> all buntus are the same but with a different look
<hobgoblin> it's a new desktop environment mostly tony_
<nothingspecial> you can install kde, xfce4 and lxde and choose between them when you log in
<nothingspecial> kde-base I think is the package
<nothingspecial> no it's not
<nothingspecial> wb hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> whoops
<nothingspecial> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> tony_: you can actually install one from within ubuntu then remove ubuntu
<tony_> ?
<tony_> kde, xfce4 and lxde?
<nothingspecial> different looks tony_
<tony_> so are you saying each one of these is a different look and I should re-install Ubuntu and choose?
<nothingspecial> no
<nothingspecial> you don't need to reinstall ubuntu
<nothingspecial> look at this page http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu
<nothingspecial> The whole site is excellent for beginners
<tony_> thanks but I am still confused. If I dont have to re-install ubuntu to change the desktop... how do i change within Ubuntu?
<hobgoblin> basically because it's the way it is - there is a base - then there are some other packages which make the rest up
<hobgoblin> simplistically
<nothingspecial> well you could install the xubuntu-desktop package or the kubuntu-desktop package
<hobgoblin> all you are doing is adding some of the 'other' packasges
<nothingspecial> but that will download a whole bunch of stuff you might not want
<tony_> eish
<nothingspecial> which is why we suggest trying live cds
<nothingspecial> to see which you like
<hobgoblin> tony_: or virtual machines - probably easier
<nothingspecial> yep, those too
<hobgoblin> then if you decide you want to use on of the others reinstall that one
<nothingspecial> with 8 gigs of ram you could run them all at the same time :)
<tony_> ok so where should I look?
<nothingspecial> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<nothingspecial> http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<nothingspecial> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<hobgoblin> tony_: once you've got them both - and I suggest using a torrent if you can then ping and we can help you get them going in a virtual machine
<nothingspecial> yep, if I am around :)
<hobgoblin> I'll likely be about - or elfy
<tony_> thank you
<tony_> so you say this would be a better option that Mint?
<nothingspecial> try them all
<tony_> I would not get mint to work
<nothingspecial> should work if ubuntu works
<nothingspecial> maybe a bad download
<hobgoblin> tony_: that's probably more likely an issue with the download - hence the use torrent comment - then you know that bit is at least good
<tony_> boots into a blank screen.... tried it on a bought CD and download
<nothingspecial> what make is your laptop
<tony_> desktop
<nothingspecial> oh sorry
<hobgoblin> graphics card make
<tony_> none... just built in one
<hobgoblin> but that is as far as I'll go with support for mint
<hobgoblin> onboard card then - there is a graphics card of some sort
<tony_> yes only built in
<hobgoblin> and it is a ? intel - nvidia - amd ...
<tony_> let me look
<hobgoblin> all of which is a bit by the by - if you got ubuntu working I would expect mint to - it is in fact ubuntu with some shiny bits stuck on
<tony_> Intel® G41 x86/MMX/SSE2
<nothingspecial> I got to go for a bit
<nothingspecial> cya
<hobgoblin> cya
<hobgoblin> tony_: I would suggest getting those iso's then running them in a vm - then decide what you want
<hobgoblin> I can help you with the vm later
<hobgoblin> but I've got family stuff to do for a while
<hobgoblin> tony_: here's the link to get to the mint irc channel - might be someone can help you with that http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<shadeslayer> sanbar: Happy New year to you too :)
<geekosopher> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hobgoblin> yep - we all said i
 * coalwater says I .. doesn't know why though
<hobgoblin> bad goblin
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-24
<mysteriousdaren> how did you install?
<ICU> from ubuntu software cente
<ICU> from terminal
<ICU> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<ICU> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ICU> wine1.4: PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.15.7.2~) but 1.16.7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: wine1.4-amd64 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but 1.4.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ICU>          Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<ICU> i do not understand it
<coalwater> any extra repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mysteriousdaren> I'd install from synaptic
<ICU> from synaptic wine:
<ICU>  Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<mysteriousdaren> use the latest wine if possible
<ICU> everithing i try the sam problme
<ICU> with the packeges
<ICU> i tried wine 1.5
<ICU> do i have to be root
<ICU> or something
<mysteriousdaren> yes
<mysteriousdaren> use root
<diboy2> hello can anyone help me?
<pigna_colada> hey holstein!!
<pigna_colada> are you here?? :)
<pigna_colada> :((
<DejaVu> hey folks, im trying to move something to usr/local/bin but im getting an error while moving permission denied message. why?
<geirha> your user doesn't have write access to /usr/local/bin (nor should it have)
<geirha> Are you trying to move this file via the file browser? or by using the terminal?
<DejaVu> geirha, browser
<DejaVu> geirha, i just downloaded something and i want to find it a place outside of downloads folder
<geirha> Well, the easiest option is to copy it to bin/ in your home directory instead, unless you need the command to be available for other users too
<DejaVu> im the only one
<DejaVu> in this establishment who has appreciation for "not-windows"
<geirha> Then create a directory named bin (all lowercase) in your home directory, if it does not already exist
<DejaVu> i see
<geirha> If it exists, it will be added to the PATH environment variable when you log in, that way you can run it via terminal or Alt+F2
<geirha> *that way you can run the commands in that bin directory via terminal or Alt+F2
<DejaVu> thank you
<DejaVu> i will do that
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-25
<earthling_> How safe is my machine while chatting on IRC? Can someone gain control of my computer remotely?
<Ram__> Hi team
<Ram__> I am Ram Murthy from India working as a developer from 2 years in python
<Ram__> I am intrested in joining the development of ubuntu .
<Ram__> Team, Please respond to me and can you please guide to start the development
<Ram__> is there any one able to view my messages ?
<Ram__> can any one please help me in starting development in ubuntu
<how_world> What kind of development you want involve in ubuntu?
<Ram__> I am really intrested to involve in the kernel development
<Ram__> how i need to join the team?
<Ram__> Do i need to qualify in knowledge to start the development
<Ram__> I am familiar with writing python scripts and shell scripts
<Ram__> Please ignore the above messages..
<pigna_colada> hello
<pigna_colada> holstein good evening! are you online?
<bodhizazen> hello pigna_colada
<pigna_colada> hi bodhi!
<pigna_colada> bodhi which is your fav distro?
<bodhizazen> I mainly run Fedora these days
<bodhizazen> or kubuntu
<pigna_colada> can kubuntu be installed on older pc's?
<pigna_colada> is it lighter than normal ubuntu or xubuntu?
<bodhizazen> kubuntu runs fine on my "older" hardware
<bodhizazen> for really old hardware, use something such as puppy
<pigna_colada> i dont know if it must considered really old...
<pigna_colada> its a laptop with a p4 2.0 ghz
<pigna_colada> i have tried to run the last ubuntu on it but it doesnt work
<bodhizazen> http://www.puppylinux.com/
<bodhizazen> could be any number of problems
<bodhizazen> http://www.slitaz.org/en/
<bodhizazen> Of the 'buntus, lubuntu is lightest, I would use that
<pigna_colada> yes holstein the other day suggested me lubuntu
<pigna_colada> and i have installed it, but i dont like it much :(
<pigna_colada> its too light:(
<bodhizazen> http://www.slax.org/
<bodhizazen> OK, well, IMO, KDE is lighter then it used to be
<bodhizazen> IMO kde works better then Unity/gnome on old hardware
<bodhizazen> xubuntu is another option
<pigna_colada> i could install ubuntu but it was running very slow and the dekstop had strange effects and blocks
<pigna_colada> holstein told me because of the 3d supportg
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/desktop-environments-ram-use/
<pigna_colada> yes, I was looking at xubuntu and it seems "something more" than lubuntu
<bodhizazen> yea
<bodhizazen> bodhi is a great option- http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<pigna_colada> also puppylinux doesnt seem so bad
<pigna_colada> but to have more compatibility and sharing with ubuntu itself i think i have to try xubuntu
<bodhizazen> x or kubuntu , you will do well with either
<pigna_colada> kubuntu has more potential than xu?
<bodhizazen> kubuntu has a little more eye candy, works well
<bodhizazen> xubuntu has an old school feel
<bodhizazen> gnome / unity have high requirements of your video card (3d), the 2d stuff (fall back) is slow
<duanedesign> lubuntu is a nother light distro that is really nice
<duanedesign> oops you alll already discussed lubuntu :)
<duanedesign> then i would go with bodhi's suggestion xubuntu
<pigna_colada> yes I am downloading xubuntu :)
<pigna_colada> I have formatted the old lubuntu partitions
<pigna_colada> and i am in a few moments proceeding in installing xu
<pigna_colada> hoping will be the final choice
<pigna_colada> I hope the xubuntu install is similar to ubuntu/xubuntu
<pigna_colada> I hope the xubuntu install is similar to ubuntu/Lubuntu
<Quillaine> My laptop (running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS) has started "freezing up" so that I have to actually hold down the power button and restart to get it to work.  Where can I find help for this problem?  (I already tried searching the forum, but no luck.)
<bodhi_zazen> o/
<Gorgonait> Hi!
<Gorgonait> I need some help with virtualbox?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-26
<Six92> Hi All
<MishaX2> Hey
<Six92> If this is the wrong room please direct me to a room that i can get some advice for installing on a MacBook Pro Retina
<MishaX2> I have to go right now sorry, but if the folks here don't respond try #ubuntu
<Six92> thx
<tobbegardner> hi, need help understanding raid5 and mdadm... have created a raid5 out of three (3) disks, each 3TB big... however, when looking with mdadm --detail /dev/md0 I get the following figures: "array size: 4397GB, used dev size: 2198GB"
<tobbegardner> I expected my device to be ~6TB in size...
<speiros> Hello people.  Can I get assistance here with my newly upgraded ubuntu, 12:04?
<WierdKid> Helo
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-27
<lordjoe_> help - I am installing ubuntu on a couple of partitions along side windows 7 and I cannot get the ubuntu partitions to boot even with the grub cd
<lordjoe_> I want the system to be dual boot
<Tojamm> hello all
<Tojamm> 1 down vote favorite
<Tojamm> 	
<Tojamm> I need some help. During install first steps ubuntu installer stops during HDD detection.(just before he asks about install side by side with win). It is a 750gb seagate with UEFI system and win 7 64 bit, verified ubuntu MD5 and image is correct, trying to install from USB, but as I mentioned Live works fine and everything works can access HDD and partitions no problem. I just cant
<Tojamm> install as the installer hangs. I have been reading some articles but all mention boot issues and none mention the installer hanging. Anyone has any ideas?
<Tojamm> i try the ´sudo apt-get remove dmraid´ solution that did not work.
<Tojamm> i also made sure all the partitions where not mounted
<Tojamm> anyone alive here??
<craniumslows> Hi, I'm curious if there is a way to port my windows partition iTunes Library that is mounted into Rhythm Box
<craniumslows> I can get the songs to load but I cant get my playlists
<craniumslows> I'm not sure if there are any utilities I can use
<craniumslows> bye
<montel> lol
<montel> bodhizazen, bodhi_zazen fedora eh?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-28
<a123456> hello
<a123456> anyone here?
<raub> Should I expect to find /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs/cache/dns_resolve in a host that is a dhcp client
<r0d3r1ck> Hi?
<tenach> o/
<WeThePeople> anybody have experience with qmail?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-30
<MikeH1> Hi
<MikeH1> Hoping someone can tell me how to remove the disk lock on my laptop. I have others who use the machine and I don't want them to have the passphrase
<holstein> MikeH1: sure... what disk lock are you talking about?
<MikeH1> sda5 CryptSetup?
<holstein> MikeH1: sda5 is specific to your machine
<holstein> MikeH1: what type of crypt? thats encryption, correct?
<holstein> how did you set it up?
<MikeH1> during 12.10 setup the installation asked if I wanted to.
<MikeH1> Now I want to turn the laptop over to my brother and don't want to give him the password
<holstein> MikeH1: asked if you wanted to what?
<holstein> MikeH1: what would i so? just reinstall
<MikeH1> To encrypt the disk
<holstein> if you want to "turn it over".. reinstallation should take about 10 minutes
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203257/i-want-to-disable-full-disk-encrypt-as-it-annoys-me-to-key-for-every-login-witho is one you could follow
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4950/how-to-stop-using-built-in-home-directory-encryption maybe
<MikeH1> Thank you
<Wezel> Hello all. For some reason the header of my layers window in gimp has disappeared. Almost like the header is above the screen resolution and the pointer can't reach it. Basically I can't close, minimize, move or resize it. I'm using LXDE desktop with lubuntu installed. I know its gotta be a simple solution but for the life of me I can't figure it out. Here's a screen shot https://www.digitalhive.org/digiimg/images/33780916992825
<Wezel> 925794.png
<Wezel> sorry link https://www.digitalhive.org/digiimg/images/33780916992825925794.png
<xiaoy> Wezel, ask in #gimp
<Wezel> ok thanks
<genupulas> why we have to remove postfix to install sendmail ?
<genupulas> http://pastebin.com/bDAx1Yy0
<xiaoy> genupulas, http://www.geekboards.com/forums/showthread.php?t=593   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419204
<genupulas> xiaoy:  Thanks , I will look niw
<genupulas> now*
<genupulas> xiaoy:  Its not giving the reason why it have to remove another to install one .
<xiaoy> genupulas, both are  SMTP daemon, what else do you need to know...
<genupulas> so thats why its accepting only one ?
<xiaoy> yep
<xiaoy> they both open the same port to the rest of the world, you only get one guy do one job
<genupulas> xiaoy:  Ok so i think i need to google to find difference between them .
<genupulas> xiaoy:  yeah got it ,
<xiaoy> ;)
<genupulas> xiaoy:  Thank you .
<xiaoy> np
<Joe1301> anyone good at setting up dns I have 3 domains on a ispconfig server I have 2 of them resolve but the 1 domain that is attached to the server name will not resolve....Anyone can help?
